#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-08
<Mmike> flj
<obruT> nego, glede ove firefox strategije oko rapid releaseove... jel zna tko.. sto je sa security updateovima za stare verzije (kojih ce biti milion) ? kako to utjece na repozitorije/updateove na linux distrama ?
<dodobas> obruT: mozda ima negdje na wiki-u...
<jelly-home> obruT: isto kao i za enterprise korisnike, "jebes distre, nek upgradeaju"
<jelly-home> ili nek sami krpaju
<obruT> dodobas: gledao sam faq i to pa nisam bas nasao/skuzio
<dodobas> obruT: mislis li da bi mozilla trebala supportati distre
<dodobas> na nacin da izdaje security release za ff1.5 ? jer ga jos koristi 150 korisnika ?
<SilverSpace> dan
<obruT> dodobas: ne, nego sad recimo imas peticu, za godinu dana ces imat verziju 100 valjda.... hoce li petica, osmica, 11-tica, koja vec biti supportane kroz tih godinu dana ?
<dodobas> ja bih rekao da ne
<dodobas> mozda naprave nesto tipa LTS
<obruT> ono, skuze rupu u petici, hoces li sa apt-get update moci zakrpati rupu ?
<dodobas> svaka 10ta verzija ili nesto tako
<dodobas> uh unity nije stedljiv http://linux-news.org/?p=2413
<SilverSpace> opa bome ivoks uspio srediti htc desire 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: pa to je za ocekivati
<SilverSp1ce> Sensors: CPU:NA Fan: 1247 RPM Case:NA Fan: 0 RPM HDD: Mushkin 32GB SSD:0°C
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ok, ali kad korisits WM koji trosi 14mb rama, pitam se na sto ode dodatnih 986mb 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: na browser
<dodobas> mah, na bloat onih traka vertikalnih :P
<Mmike> SilverSpace, srediti, kao, potrgao ga je?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 01:00 <     ivoks> mobitel mi ne prepoznaje sd karticu
<SilverSpace> 01:31 <     ivoks> imam usb/sd brick
<Mmike> da, citao
<Mmike> na bejzfuku
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mora do toga doc kad svaki dan stavljas neki drugi rom
<Mmike> matereti kako jugo puse
<Mmike> za POPIZDIT
<Mmike> mislim da cu danas izrazito rano poceti s gemistima
<obruT> bome puse i u zg
<Mmike> jel
<Mmike> neka kisica se sprema?
<Mmike> tu nece kisat padat al' kako ovo puse matere ti
<obruT> poslijepodne bi moglo oprat
<obruT> sad bi trebalo pustat zmajeve... ak zelis jeftino proputovat kakvih 100-tinjak km :)
<SilverSpace> i jucer puhalo tako da me skoro bacilo sa bike
<SilverSpace> tocno me sa boka neki reful opalio 
<SilverSpace> malo sam se glupo osjecao :)
<Mmike> ovo je nemoguce
<Mmike> nemrem radit opce kako puse :)
<Mmike> kuca je na takvoj poziciji da jugo tu dere za ubit
<budz0r> Mmike: dojdi k nama u zg
<Mmike> srecom,, kad bura puse (a puse puno jace no jugo tu), u kuci se opce ne osjeti
<Mmike> budz0r, jelda? :)
<Mmike> idem si slozit nekaj za pit
<SilverSpace> nevalja pit za juga :)
<dodobas> koja je procedura u debianu da se 'potakne' pakiranje nove verzije paketa
<dodobas> dosadivanje paket maintaineru ? ili ?
<jelly> Priority: wishlist bug, po mogućnosti sa patchevima da novija verzija radi odmah
<dodobas> a minor release je... trebalo bi raditi gajim 0.14.3 -> 0.14.4
<jelly> uvijek je bolje "provjeri pa napisi u report" nego "trebalo bi"
<jelly> dodobas: /msg dpkg uupdate, /msg dpkg ssb
<jelly> dodobas: mozda ces trebati biti na #debian kanalu da bi ti bot odgovorio
<dodobas> jelly: istina... mogu provjeriti, ovaj release fixa dva prijavljena buga...
<dodobas> jelly: jel dobro http://is.gd/RLcVcQ :)
<jelly> ae
<Mmike> izgorio sam k'o pas na suncu
<Mmike> debil
<dodobas> Mmike: onaj pas bez dlake ? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj ti bi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ma sjedim na terasi
<Mmike> a kak puse za popizdit nemrem tendu imat rasirenu
<Mmike> pa sam pod nekom lozom
<Mmike> medjutoa loza ima rupe
<Mmike> a kak puse jako nisam skuzio da mi je dio ledja na suncu
<Mmike> i sad mi cura veli da sam izgorio
<Mmike> i k'o svinja
<Mmike> k'o ceh neki :)
<SilverSpace> eh da to je zajebano kad puse ne osjetis da izgoris
<obruT> Mmike: tebi nista ne pase :)
<obruT> ajd ti zajebi to more i vrati se u grad
<obruT> tu je najbolje :)
<Mmike> obruT, pasat ce mi cim ovaj tjedan zavrsi :)
<Mmike> spalit cu laptop, brijem :)
<SilverSpace> tako mi bili cijeli dan u gumenjaku pod tendom i zagoreli opako
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: naoteklo mi koljeno 
<SilverSpace> ja bar znam od cega :)
<obruT> velebitsko, ha ? :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: jey
<SilverSpace> yep*
<SilverSpace> i vrganji
<SilverSpace> http://www.thevarguy.com/2011/08/08/canonical-working-to-put-ubuntu-on-the-app-development-map/
<obruT> svaki ti cast da ti se da zajebavat s tim
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> obruT:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/IMAG0228.resized.jpg
<SilverSpace> rsedak: i tebi sinko :)
<rsedak> :-)
<SilverSpace> skripta za javno djeljenje datoteka preko dropboxa radi super 
<SilverSpace> ne kopira fotku nego samo napravi link u public mapu 
<SilverSpace> i na orgimal naljepi oznaku ikonu dropbox da da je sherana 
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/11.png
<obruT> SilverSpace: bome, i ja bi toga
<obruT> jao sto me zivcira kad firme/klubovi/stovec misle da je facebook idealan za hostanje stranica o njima...
<obruT> zasto napraviti web kad mozemo sve na fejsbuku
<SilverSpace> sad ce ih bit nakon kise ako ce padati ovih dana
<SilverSpace> obruT: eh pametnjakovici :)
 * Mmike se objeo
<Mmike> slane srdele FTW
<ivoks> bah
<obruT> pih, ja pojeo jabuku i krusku :P
<obruT> jebemtigiht
<jelly> jeo isto sto i Mmike al na tresnjevackom placu
<ivoks> cijeli grad sam prosao
<ivoks> nitko nema galaxy s 2
<ivoks> morao sam uzeti sensation onda
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' valja?
<ivoks> ha cuj
<ivoks> imam ga tek par sati
<Mmike> obruT, ja sam cijelo jutro jeo breskve, sljive, sljibrve (nektarine), smokve i ino
<Mmike> sad samo cekam da se userem
<ivoks> nisam ga stigao niti pogledati
<Mmike> sad smo jeli rbu! Pagar, ovcica i sagar (a ne komarca, krivo sam zabrijao)
<Mmike> Ovcica ,jednna od najboljih bijelih riba ikad
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko ima memorije?
<ivoks> manje od galaxya :(
<ivoks> 32x manje :(
<Mmike> a od desireta?
<Mmike> il' svi imaju vise od desireta?
<ivoks> ima 1,nesto sitno GB
<Mmike> pa ok, galaxy ima .5
<Mmike> 1.5
<ivoks> galaxy s 2 ima 32 ili 64 GB
<jelly> jel "memorija" flash ili ram
<ivoks> rom
<ivoks> naravno da nema 32GB rama :)
<jelly> pih
<ivoks> al danas taj interni rom i nije vise toliko bitan
<ivoks> jer se vecina aplikacija moze prebaciti na karticu
<ivoks> Mmike: ono sto ti mogu reci jest da puno brze pisem poruke na vecem ekranu
<ivoks> http://fuck-you-im-an-anteater.com/img/fuck-you-im-an-anteater.jpg
<Mmike> ivoks, znaci, veci je od desireta? k'o desire HD, ili?
<Mmike> ivoks, u biti, kaj brijes sa starim desiretom raditi? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa dam ti ga za 200kn :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pa to je kul od tebe! :) znaci, sve radi osim ssd-kartica-utor i USBa?
<ivoks> pa ono... 'sve radi osim' je tesko definirati
<ivoks> naime, kako ne moze citati sd karticu i veza preko usba ne radi
<ivoks> ne mozes ga niti flashat
<ivoks> a najgore je od svega sto nema market, iz nekog nepoznatog razloga
<ivoks> tak da ono... mozes zvat i slat poruke
<ivoks> ne mozes slikat, jer ne vidi sd karticu
<ivoks> ak ti treba samo AP, mogao bi biti dobar :D
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> samo ap mi treba
<Mmike> da wireless hotspot radi i to je to
<Mmike> e, i da hoce punit bateriju preko USBa? :)
<ivoks> to hoce
<Mmike> tj, da hoce punit bateriju, kako god
<ivoks> logika ne radi, napajanje radi
<Mmike> onda smatraj da sam kupio
<Mmike> R1 prihvacas?
<Mmike> tj, izdajes?
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ili kes na ruke?
<ivoks> pa mogu ti izdati r2, al za 200kn...
<Mmike> ne moras :) 
<Mmike> ako zelis bilo bi kul, al' ak ne, isto je kul :)
<ivoks> jesi u zagrebu?
<Mmike> nope :/ jelsa, hvar
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> al' nije bed, uzmem ga kad se vratim
<ivoks> ja sam u zgu
<ivoks> ali idem natrag za koji sat
<Mmike> kaksadto ti u zgu?
<Mmike> hahaha
<Mmike> nisam nit sumnjao :)
<Mmike> picka im materina
<Mmike> ubili su me komarci
<Mmike> al' ubili
<Mmike> a jugo puse za popizdit opce ne kuzim kak djubrat moze letit po tolkom vjertru
<ivoks> da vidis zagreb...
<ivoks> oblacno, kisica
<Mmike> ne zelim znati za zagreb slijedeca tri tjedna
<Mmike> uza sve komarce i sranja tu
<Mmike> eto se javio lik na info@ubuntu-hr.org
<Mmike> i pita kako da instalira avast
<Mmike> jer, eto
<Mmike> uspio je, namjerno, zaraziti si racunalo
<Mmike> i kaj da mu kazem? :)
<rsedak> neka koristi Linux
<rsedak> zvali iz Vipneta
<rsedak> rjesenje je: konfigurirati moema da se spaja samo na 3G
<rsedak> je u 2G razgovori imaju prednost u odnosu na data rpomet
<rsedak> :-D
<Mmike> rsedak, ma da? :) :) :)
<Mmike> hahaahhaha
 * Mmike se valja od smijeha
<Mmike> ja ih isto zvao jutros
<Mmike> pa kao, javit ce se tehnicari :)
<rsedak> a kako u Pagu ima vise turista nego u Jesli... :-D
<rsedak> "Da ste probali u veljaci nebiste imali problema" :-)
<rsedak> "Znate sada ima pun oturista" :-)
<rsedak> i sada kako se na U10.04 konfogurira K3765-Z da radi samo na UMTS
<rsedak> U9.04 radi bez problema
<rsedak> na 10.04 samo problemi s tim uredjajem
 * Mmike ima tmobile webnwalk stick
<Mmike> upiknes, i radi
<rsedak> da da da
<rsedak> probo i radi, ali ne mogu kartivcu prebaciti u njega :-( zalokan uredjaj
<rsedak> na provireda
<rsedak> bte razmisljam prodato i-gatU, tak i tak ga vise ne koristim
<Mmike> rsedak, ok
<Mmike> you need to work on your typing skills :)
<Mmike> mislio sam da je samo s .eng bed, al' vidim da i .hr slicno imas :)
<rsedak> pa rekao sam da je to moj potpis :-)
<rsedak> kako otkljucati qualcomm 3g uredjaj? .-)
<ivoks> sto je smijesno sa 2g i 3g?
<rsedak> ma smjesna je turisticka guzva i mali kapaciteti linkova
<rsedak> o kostimir
<rsedak> a da probamo ovo ? http://dogber1.blogspot.com/2010/01/unlocker-for-option-gio225.html
<rsedak> o susjed
<Neuromanx> o susjed
<Neuromanx> odemo na kupanje...
<Neuromanx> cya
<rsedak> cya
<ivoks> idem u dsg po felge za bic
<SilverSpace> kaj si ih unistio na kamenju
<ivoks> spustio sam se niz stepenice s jednim od novih bicikala
<ivoks> sasvim slucajno
<ivoks> cak se i guma spiala
<ivoks> spigala
<obruT> znaci losi kotaci :)
<rsedak_> kako se pokrece python program u windowsima?
<obruT> zanimljivo pitanje... mozda > python path_do_skripte
<obruT> ako je python binary u pathy
<obruT> to bi moralo radit
<rsedak> idem rpobati u cmd
<obruT> prvo vidi da li ti je python u pathu, ak nije ili dodaj ili naravno upisi cijeli path
<rsedak> zapravo ide i samo naziv py datoteke
<rsedak> aoutomatski prepoznaje
<obruT> pa eto, super su ti windowsi :)
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> za divno cudo :)
<ivoks> pa nis...
<ivoks> vrijeme je krenuti prema moru opet
<jelly-home> rsedak: hm, ali Option nije Qualcomm
<rsedak> zapravo je u ovom slucaju
<rsedak> oba su naziva na uredjaju
<jelly-home> hmph
<jelly-home> sad mi zao sto sam strgao option cardbus karticu
<rsedak> :-(
<jelly-home> mozda ima negdje unlock za huawei e180
<jelly-home> nekak mi se cini da je 75kn za 1GB prometa (kod Tele2CARNet) puno
<rsedak> probaj mozda ima preko googla
<jelly-home> nes ti savjeta ;-)
<rsedak> a sto drugo ? :-)
<jelly-home> exactly
<jelly-home> majstori imaju formu koja generira unlock code iz imei na webu javno dostupnu za koristenje, ali ne daju ne daju sors
<jelly-home> dvaput ne daju?
<jelly-home> s/ne daju //
 * Mmike ide pit
<Mmike> i kupat se
<Mmike> i sve to
<ivoks> op op http://htcdev.com/
<jelly-home> jos kad bi Wine dao pristup serijskom/usb portu
 * jelly-home nema windowse
<ivoks> a sta, to je samo za windowse?
<ivoks> nisam ni gledao...
<ivoks> idem na put
<jelly-home> ne htcdev, neki moj unlocker za Huawei
<jelly-home> niti onaj python
<jelly-home> python cak i da je za windowse sigurano se da prestrikati da otvori /dev/ttySKajgott umjesto COM:
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ja imam 500mb za 60kn vip
<jelly-home> 500 mi nije dosta, jer moram razmišljati koliko sam potrošio
<jelly-home> firma mi daje 850MB za 75kn ali to zaokruže na 50kn naviše
<SilverSpace> meni je dosta za telefon
<SilverSpace> jedino kad sam na moru metar dana onda nije
<SilverSpace> moj stroj http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/hardinfo_report.html
<jelly-home> wtf je "Laxrius Flox"
<jelly-home> (na g+)
<obruT> ijao, ekipa pise AGI skripte u php-u
<obruT> to treba pred streljacki vod
<obruT> iako, steta metaka
 * obruT gleda neki svoj perl kod i ne kuzi bas sto je tad htio reci s tim :)
<jelly-home> proslo vise od 6 mjeseci?
<obruT> kod je iz 2006-te :)
<obruT> znam sto funkcija radi, ali kod unutra je kriptican :)
<obruT> sve neke =~ i slicne djijde :)
<jelly-home> điđe miđe
<dodobas> yello
<jelly-home> u .nl, Tele2 je che-he-he-he-ap
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> Braćo Hrvati stvarno imate sreće, ne samo da ste se oslobodili pinka nego vam i Balašević dolazi u goste skoro svakog meseca.
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> opet smo mi krivi
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> ja unlockao 3g modem :-)
<SilverSpace> vip
<rsedak> qualcomm GI0225
<SilverSpace> uh sad sam popizdio zbog svoje gluposti
<SilverSpace> jos mi sad i pukne asdl
<SilverSpace> nisam upisao sudo ispret apt-get
<SilverSpace> i ne kuzim zasto nece istalirati
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo apt-get skuzio da je pukla veza i kad sam opet uspostavio vezu nastavio skidati i instalirati
<SilverSpace> git nije
<ivoks> chaky: krumpiru
<SilverSpace> ma zakon je ovaj unity zakon tko god drugacije kaze laze
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/m-disc-uskoro-prodaji/110234.aspx
<ivoks> nije los sensation
<ivoks> godinu dana ce valjda izdrzati
<SilverSpace> zadovoljan :)
<SilverSpace> Senzacija na Hanžeku: Najbrži čovjek na svijetu, Usain Bolt potvrdio nastup na mitingu u Zagrebu!
<SilverSpace> odlicno
<SilverSpace> neznam di cu karte nabaviti
<SilverSpace> ne znam*
<ivoks> nisam super zadovoljan, ali ono... neusporedivo bolji od desirea
<ivoks> no, htio sam super amoled od samsunga :/
<ivoks> iako je slabije rezolucije
<ivoks> s druge strane, sense mi je vec poznat
<ivoks> iako mi ove 3d gluposti idu na zivce
<ivoks> kasnije cu malo sjesti i to iskonfigurirati
<SilverSpace> je tek iduce ljeto imam u planu novi mob
<ivoks> ja isto :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> koji k ovaj mitrovic hoce 
<SilverSpace> pa moze je sad kupiti u pol cijene
<SilverSpace> cak i manje
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-09
<ivoks> s-off, clockwork & root
<ivoks> done
<ivoks> warranty expired :)
<chaky> na sensation?
<chaky> ja cu pricekati cyanogenmod stable za SGS2, prije nego budem rootao.
<Mmike> "I tried shutting down the MySQL server and deleting the IBDATA1 file, then 
<Mmike> restart MySQL to rebuild the file. But MySQL has a problem of starting and 
<Mmike> no error is reported in MySQL.Err."
<jelly-home> zvuci kao dio pitanja s foruma
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> tamo sam i nabasao
<Mmike> jelly, kako da na debian6 instaliram mysql5.0?
<dodobas> yello
<jelly-home> tesko?
<jelly-home> Mmike: mozda mozes uzeti paket iz lennyja dok se isti jos odrzava
<Mmike> jelly, yeps, bum probal
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> dodobas, olabola
<dodobas> Mmike: ormormorm
<Mmike> dodobas, pljunuo bih te da ima smisla :)
<dodobas> bas tako :P
<Mmike> oblacan neki dan danas
<Mmike> valjda nece kisa :/
<dodobas> ja jutro taman pricekao 30min... da se malo cesta posusi... pa biciklom
<Mmike> dodobas, padalo nocas?
<Mmike> gadno bilo ili samo padalo?
<dodobas> vise puhalo nego padalo
<obruT> ne znam kak u drugim kvartovima, al na Jarunu je padalo ko blesavo... jos uz kisu... pravi kijamet
<obruT>  s/jos uz kisu/jos uz vjetar/
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ivoks: opa vec si ga rotao 
<chaky|work> u dubrovniku je suncano i vruce
<SilverSpace> chaky|work: oo
<SilverSpace> kaj si i ti kupio novi mob
<chaky|work> da
<SilverSpace> sto
<chaky|work> sjebao me Desire
<SilverSpace> da vidio sam da ti se rastartal stalno
<chaky|work> svako malo se restartavao, nisam mogao ni pozive zavrsavati
<HmmZ0r> kad drkas po njemu non stop ;)
<chaky|work> bas
<HmmZ0r> ja svoj nit sam ruta niti nista, radi ko beba (sense)
<SilverSpace> ma to ti je ovisnos kad jednom rootas onda neznas prestati prckat po njemu
<chaky|work> pogledaj ispod baterije koji je serijski broj, pocenje li s HT03xxx-HT07xxx
<chaky|work> ne na bateriji, vec na mobitelu, samo ispod baterije
<HmmZ0r> jebiga nemogu sad kad internetishem preko njega
<HmmZ0r> zasto ?
<chaky|work> pisalo je prije da sada mozemo i mi kupovati na marketu, ali evo vidim kako imam sgs2 pa jos ne mogu fejkati providera, da ne mozemo
<chaky|work> HmmZ0r: navodno ovi modeli imaju neispravnu plocu unutra, ja sam imao HT05xxx
<HmmZ0r> vidit cu bas aj
<chaky|work> tu sam informaciju nasao na nekom forumu na internetu
<HmmZ0r> odo, aj uzivajte
<chaky|work> gdje je i druga ekipa imala istih problema, a nisu rootali mob
<chaky|work> ode
<SilverSpace> chaky|work: ni ja na vip_u jos ne mogu kupovati 
<SilverSpace> nisam rotao
<SilverSpace> a neki imaju 
<SilverSpace> mogucnost kupovanja
<chaky|work> kod nas'
<SilverSpace> to mi nije jasno
<SilverSpace> da
<chaky|work> ja ne na tele2
<SilverSpace> da kaze mi jedan da na desire u tele2 ni on nema
<SilverSpace> dvojica na tcom imaju
<chaky|work> ahaa
<SilverSpace> ja u marketu vidim app za placanje
<chaky|work> a jeli?
<chaky|work> ja ne
<SilverSpace> ali kaze da nije kompatibilan app sa mojim telefonom
<SilverSpace> stime da taj isti app free imam instaliran
<SilverSpace> tak da nije mi jasno
<SilverSpace> to mi kaze za svaki app koji je za placanje
<chaky|work> nema to veze s app
<SilverSpace> da znam
<ivoks> SilverSpace: i rutao i s-off
<ivoks> na autocesti kolona od tribunja do sibenika
<Mmike> debian/ubuntu vrlo idijotski pakiraju mysql
<Mmike> binlogovi stoje u /var/log/mysql
<Mmike> wtf?!
<Mmike> relay logovi sto je u /var/lib/mysql
<Mmike> wtf2?!
<Mmike> ivoks, ojhah. kak' novi mob?
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> neusporedivo brzi od desirea
<ivoks> necu stavljati custom rom, bitno mi je da je rutan
<ivoks> pa mogu stavljati aplikacije koje inace ne mogu
<Mmike> bedovi s memorijom?
<ivoks> bedovi?
<Mmike> pa da, da nema prostora i to
<Mmike> s flashom, ok 
<ivoks> ma ima prostora koliko hoces
<ivoks> vec sam stavio sve sto sam imao na desireu (i vise)
<ivoks> >90% roma slobodno
<ivoks> 165MB used
<ivoks> 0,99GB free
<ivoks> ako prebacim terraneo aplikaciju na sd karticu, onda je:
<ivoks> 151MB used
<ivoks> 1.0GB free
<ivoks> :)
<budz0r> ivoks: to pricas o htc sensation-u?
<Mmike> kul :)
<Mmike> kaj je terraneo?
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> vidim
<Mmike> kul :)
<ivoks> budz0r: da
<ivoks> terraneo festival
<Mmike> http://pennyred.blogspot.com/2011/08/panic-on-streets-of-london.html
<Mmike> "Tonight, in one of the greatest cities in the world, society is ripping itself apart. "
<Mmike> koja je razlika izmedjju i3 i i7?
<dodobas> 5 ? :)
<nvucinic> Mmike: i4 ? 
<budz0r> Mmike: -i4 :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :D
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> reskirat ili ne
<dodobas> ma gle.. matematicari...
<SilverSpace> otic na bike do grada
<dodobas> 1+1 = 3 :P
<SilverSpace> bome ludilo u londonu
<SilverSpace> a taman sam si mislio malo skocit do londre
<obruT> mozda ekipa previse igrala "hellgate london" :)
<SilverSpace> 3x7=28
<obruT> vidim ja, neke treba poslat u osnovnu skolu na sate matematike :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: sve bi ja te u kamenolom
<dodobas> djubrad t-mobile-a, zovu za novi tarifni model, pa onda kao 'da li koristite te i te usluge'
<obruT> SilverSpace: kamenolom, izgradnju autocesta, pruga...
<dodobas> da ja njima objedinjavam bazu podataka, mrs....
<obruT> dodobas: ti si jadni bijedni korisničić i nema šta da se buniš :)
<dodobas> e pa... dao sam krive podatke... sad ce se baza srusiti
<obruT> hehehe :)
<obruT> kao, kak se zoves ?
<budz0r> dropdb mario :)
<obruT> Drazen'; drop database users;
<obruT> mislim da cak ima xkcd na tu temu...
<obruT> http://xkcd.com/327/
<dodobas> da da
<dodobas> to cu iduci put...
<Mmike> konji L:)
<dodobas> doduse, trebao bi se prebaciti na poslovni na faksu, a to je na vipu uz zardzavanje broja
<obruT> inace, ima jedna korisnica koja se buni vec neko vrijeme i zenska je totalno zakon
<obruT> umiremo od smijeha na svaki mail, zato sto totalno dobro podjebava i sto je u pravu
<obruT> zenska je zakon, volio bih ju upoznat :)
<SilverSpace> nocna mora admina > Još jedan problem za sve korisnike Amazonovog EC2 servisa dogodio se zbog udara munje koji je na dva dana onesposobio dio klastera
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/googleov-auto-lancanom-sudaru/110243.aspx
<SilverSpace> opet je ljutska pogreska
<ivoks> ljudska
<Mmike> no, koja je razlika izmedju i5 i i3? Clarkdale i Arandale jezggre, pa kaj to nije isti kufer?
<Mmike> gledam, sve isto
<Mmike> obruT, kak' se buni? :) daj da vidimo! :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zakaj bi to obicnok korisnika trebalo zanimati
<obruT> Mmike: mislim da ne bih smio to iznosit :)
<SilverSpace> Otkazana utakmica Engleska - Nizozemska :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koje?
<Mmike> obruT, znam, al' pa mislim :) neznamo di radis, nit ces rec kako se zena zove, nit cemo, izmedju ostalog, pricat okolo o tome!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 14:26 <     Mmike> no, koja je razlika izmedju i5 i i3? Clarkdale i Arandale jezggre, pa kaj to nije isti  kufer?
<SilverSpace> franak 7kn
<dodobas> ovo je super, moram napisati 20+ slajdova + notes
<dodobas> ali, ne smijem koristiti intenet izvore, a nemamo niti jednu knjigu koja ima bilo kakvo poglavlje o tome
<dodobas> data quality and metadata.... bljuv
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aha
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zato kaj je i5 skuplji od i3
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel ovako i ti odmaras http://is.gd/sU6JxV
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa ima vise jezgri ?? 
<SilverSpace> ili sto 
<SilverSpace> ne pratim to uopce vise
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa neznam, jebemu! :)
<obruT> Mmike: uz pivu jednom negdje :)
<Mmike> obruT, dogovorito
<Mmike> pickumater!
<Mmike> skurio sam se na spiralu protiv komaraca
<Mmike> koji debiloid, strahota
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa sad, nisam jos spavao na portaledgu, a bome ni u sred stijene, nekak sam tempirao uspone da stignem u jedan dan koliko god bila visoka stijena :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> bome, da smo ovaj projekt koji sad malo mijenjamo radili u pythonu ili nekom takvom jeziku, ne da bi se najebali, nego mozda nikad zavrsili :P
<jelly> Java ftw?
<obruT> u javi je projekt :)
<jelly> CHF	1	6.669118	7.011124
<obruT> mozda bih cak mogo reci fala svevisnjem
<jelly> nije fora u 7.0 nego u razlici
<SilverSpace> uvjek je razlika
<jelly> od 5%?
<jelly> usp. EUR	1	7.390000	7.490000
<SilverSpace> dodobas: mozda znas di oko kvatrica ima trgovina foto opremom osim kodak centra
<dodobas> nisam primjetio da ima nesto
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta trazis od foto opreme ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: prodao sam fotic pa bi si nesto novo upiknuo
<ivoks> jelly: pa to je bilo za ocekivati
<ivoks> jelly: svicarac se bazira na zlatu, a euro na proizvodnji
<ivoks> zlatu vrijednost raste onda i samo onda kada proizvodnja pada
<ivoks> ne znam sto se svi cude rastu svicarca
<ivoks> 'stabilna valuta'
<ivoks> je, ali sto to tebi znaci, kada je tvoja relativna
<SilverSpace> izmedu dvije trgovine razlika 500kn u cijeni fotica 2300 2800
<obruT> SilverSpace: kodak centar, ako nemos dobit dobar popust, se ne isplati
<obruT> isplati se uzet u nekom komp shopu, garancija inako ide kod distributera/glavnog servisa pa ono...
<obruT> optimum-online je imao povoljno fotice
<obruT> ne znam kak je sad
<SilverSpace> protis su bome najjeftiniji
<jelly> ivoks: onda očekujem i da mu prodajna cijena raste, a ne da banka lihvari sa 5% razlike
<jelly> er. kupovna
<SilverSpace> obruT: optimum vs protis 170kn
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu kod njih uzet
<jelly> protis ima male marze ali likovi tamo u ducanu nemaju _pojma_
<jelly> i redovno su mrzovoljni
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> 5 minuta dalje u Linksu, sasvim druga prica, ali to i platis
<SilverSpace> hebga zarazliku si kupim torbicu
<SilverSpace> se-mark jos skuplji
<SilverSpace> ovo cu si uzeti http://www.olympus-europa.com/site/consumer/campaign/consumer-videos/SZ30MR720_400_480Bit.html
<obruT> jelly: meni je ok otici u links kupit neke stvari, ali za neke stvari di je cijena bila po parsto-tinjak kuna razlike, nisam previse razmisljao
<jelly> je, tak sam SSD i slicne skuplje stvari uzeo u protisu, ali za konfiguraciju mi se nije dalo razmisljat slagat i trosit vrijeme pa je bilo pravac Links
<SilverSpace> da definitivno sam se odlucio za taj fotic
<SilverSpace> ima i 2g garancije
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> slozio sam kistru sa 8 diskova i napravio 4 RAID1 polja od njih, na hw kontroleru
<Mmike> onda sam napravio 2 sw-raid0 polja od 2x2 RAID1 hw polja
<Mmike> imam oko 450mb/sec citanje, oko 350mb/sec pisanje, oko 150mb/sec prepisivanje, sekvencijalno
<Mmike> fio mi daje oko 3500 iopsa za seq rw, i oko 450iopsa za random rw
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj da ti velim :) ti si ludak :)
<Mmike> TPS-B benchmark postgresov napravi oko 15000 transakcija u sekundi
<Mmike> ugodno iznenadjen
<Mmike> jos samo da istestiram kaj se desi kad prdne disk. Pretpostavljam nista :)
<SilverSpace> eh sad ima 8x vise sansi da kihne koji
<obruT> Mmike: dacu ti ja javusu, ima da ti crkne stroj :)
<Mmike> to je za mysql
<Mmike> bume vidli, ne
<rsedak> jutro
<dodobas> NTH media d.o.o. sto je ovo ?
<obruT> (svicarska mislim) firma koja ima podruznicu kod nas
<obruT> znam da su imali u varazdinu
<obruT> zicali me da im odrzim predavanje o asterisku i tako to...
<rsedak> oni su iz varazdina i 2007/ au bili u poduzetnickoj zoni
<rsedak> dosta studenata iz Varazdina su zaposlili
<rsedak> oeducirao sam linux nakoliko njihovih ljudi
<rsedak> ja i moje pisanje
<jelly> Mmike: sam kontroler nema raid10?
<SilverSpace> di je ta kisa
<jelly> dosta je kise, ves moram susit
<SilverSpace> zakasnijo si jutros si ga trebao objesiti na strik
<jelly> jutros sam tek upalio mashinu
 * obruT ves susi u stanu
<jelly> pod klimom navijenom na dehumidification
<Neuromanx> jutrož
<SilverSpace> kak ovo prevesti 
<SilverSpace> Unable to take a screenshot of the current window
<obruT> jebemti linux
<obruT> evo sad rm /path/do/fajla stoji vec dvije minute i nist se ne dogadja
<obruT> opet zaglavilo nesto
<obruT> i  sta sad
<jelly> less /var/log/kern.log
<obruT> nema nist po logovima, vec sam gledao
<obruT> i to sam radio na disku s kojeg sam uredno pustao mp3-ce
<rsedak> iostat?
<rsedak> ps auxw | grep rm | grep -v grep
<rsedak> strace -p pid_rm ?
<rsedak> zapravo ovo zadnje zaboravi
<rsedak> hi susjed
<obruT> nisam znao da imaju necromancera u rumunjskoj
<obruT> kazu na eventimu da Amy Winehouse ima koncert 15.8.
<obruT> eh
<obruT> stavili Joksimovica i Severinu pod rock glazbu, a Balasevica pod narodnu glazbu
<jelly-home> rsedak isto terbao nauciti o pgrep
<jelly-home> treba* dammit
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly-home> odzdrav
<hbogner> :)
<shkafishkafnjak> večer ljudi
<obruT> i tebi shkafishkafnjak 
<jelly-home> škafškafišnjafnjak?
<shkafishkafnjak> wtf?!!? xD
<shkafishkafnjak> škafisškafnjak dudeeeeeeeeee
<shkafishkafnjak> falio sam -.-
<shkafishkafnjak> škafiškafnjak
<shkafishkafnjak> xD
<shkafishkafnjak> inače šta se radi
<jelly-home> čekaju se noćni prekovremeni
<obruT> pretakaju se podaci iz supljeg u prazno
<shkafishkafnjak> heh i to je nešto
<shkafishkafnjak> nego trebala bi mi mala pomoć
<shkafishkafnjak> kako da napravim back up GRUB bootloader-a
<obruT> mozes se i pridruzit... cat /dev/zero > /dev/null
<shkafishkafnjak> koristim ovu zadnju verziju ubuntu-a
<shkafishkafnjak> ne skontah te :D
<obruT> hoces backupirati konfiguraciju gruba ili napraviti kopiju boot sektora drito s diska ?
<jelly-home> "da"
<shkafishkafnjak> ne znam
<shkafishkafnjak> valjda ovo prvo
<jelly-home> shkafishkafnjak: od cega se zelis zastititi
<shkafishkafnjak> želio bih dodati win xp(nemoj me bannat sa irc-a plssss) xD
<shkafishkafnjak> ali čuo sam da je pametno napravit kopiju tog bootloadera
<shkafishkafnjak> pokušo sam sa komandom sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shkafishkafnjak> ali kaže mi da ovaj file ne postoji
<jelly-home> sad se zove /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<obruT> u /boot/grub ima dosta fajlova od gruba
<obruT> to bi sve recimo trebao backupirat
<jelly-home> i a) nije strasno ako nestane b) nece pomoci kad XP instalacija pregazi boot loader
<obruT> no windowsi ce ti takodjer pobrisat i MBR tako da ono
<jelly-home> c) nece uopce nestati kad se desi b)
<shkafishkafnjak> pfff
<shkafishkafnjak> uglavnom xp mi treba radi cool edita
<shkafishkafnjak> treba za potrebe radia
<shkafishkafnjak> a ubuntu mi se toliko svidja da se ne zelim skidat s njega
<obruT> mislim da ti je najlakse instalirat windoze, nek pregaze MBR, onda zbootat linux s nekog rescue cd-a, vratit grub gore, a onda editirati konfiguraciju gruba i dodat bootanje windows
<jelly-home> sve sto ti treba za opravak je livecd (npr. ubuntu) sa kojeg ces moci montirati particiju sa ubuntu instalacijom i reci joj da ponovo instalira grub 
<obruT> tak sam ja nekad radio, zadnji put sam windoze instalirao mislim kad je izasao diablo II...
<obruT> dakle davno :)
<shkafishkafnjak> xD
<jelly-home> ne treba nista ni editirat, samo update-grub zavrtit
<jelly-home> os-prober uredno nadje i doda XP u meni
<shkafishkafnjak> znači ti predlažeš da napravim kompletnu instalaciju windowsa i da nakon toga napravim dual boot sa ubuntuom
<shkafishkafnjak> skrećeno je to to jel tako?
<jelly-home> da
<jelly-home> pretpostavljamo da sada vec imas mjesta na disku za xp
<shkafishkafnjak> ma mjesto mi je najmanji problem
<jelly-home> trenutno neparticioniranog
<shkafishkafnjak> ~250GB
<shkafishkafnjak> e još jedna stvar
<jelly-home> i da se moze napraviti jos jedna primarna particija na koju ce ici xp
<shkafishkafnjak> znam da sad ulazim u instalaciju winsa, ali moram. ja bih želio ostavit nekih 40ak GB za winse?
<jelly-home> pa ostavi
<jelly-home> <g>
<shkafishkafnjak> to jel se to sve može postavit na početku instalacije
<jelly-home> iskreno ne sjecam se
<shkafishkafnjak> i znači cijeli će mi ubuntu sad nestat jel tako?
<shkafishkafnjak> sve aplikacije koje sam skido itd...
<jelly-home> ja sam ostavio jedno 30GB mjesta na pocetku diska, i ostavio 1. particiju praznu
<jelly-home> tj. napravio 1. primarnu particiju, onda jos neke, instalirao linux na drugu, trecu, itd. i na kraju obrisao prvu
<shkafishkafnjak> okej napravit ću onda ovako
<jelly-home> i onda xp nema di drugdje
<shkafishkafnjak> ovo je bio pravi "n00b attack" :D
<jelly-home> da ne bi bio batishkaf
<shkafishkafnjak> ima li ovdje itko iz dubrovnika ili okolice?
<jelly-home> *zrikavci*
<shkafishkafnjak> ljudi kad ono bude ko neki linux meeting u hrvatskoj
<shkafishkafnjak> znam da sam gledo ove zime nešto na telki
<shkafishkafnjak> bude u zagrebu
<shkafishkafnjak> u nekom kafiću...
<chaky> zasto ti treba netko iz du?
<shkafishkafnjak> tako bzz
<shkafishkafnjak> da vidim ima li jos domace raje xD
<chaky> mozda ima, mozda nema
<obruT> mozda su u sumi
 * obruT ce da prodje kroz dubrovnik u sljedeca dva tjedna
<chaky> ides u crnu goru?
<chaky> sgs2 mi ne vidi SE BT slusalice, Desire ih je uredno vidio, hmm
<obruT> chaky: idem da
<obruT> napravicemo krug, ovisno o prognozi cemo vidjet hocemo li putem do tamo kroz Dubrovnik ili nazad...
<shkafishkafnjak> ljudi eto vas :D
<SilverSpace> pas kosti sad je tek pala
<jelly-home> a ovdje tek sad
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-10
<Mmike> Jos samo danas, i sutra, i onda samo jos prekosutra
<Mmike> dzeli
<jelly-home> jutro
<obruT> Mmike: i ja brojim dane :)
<Mmike> zdrkano
<Mmike> najednom mi se sve uspori tako da vidim refresh kad prebacujem tabove u xchatu
<Mmike> sekundu i pol treba da iscrta sve
<Mmike> k'o na srcu za vt320 termovima, kad je port-speed bio 9600 :)
<Mmike> i sad da ja unity moram tjerati
<Mmike> uzas
<jelly-home> unity drools, kde4 rulz
<dodobas> klasika http://is.gd/0qILI1
<jelly-home> cd ~ ? eh
<dodobas> cd 'home'
<dodobas> tj. cd /home/`whoami`
<jelly-home> eh je zbog toga sto "cd" radi istu stvar, a krace
<dodobas> i na unix-u? bsd-u ?
<jelly-home> brijem da ces prije naici na shell koji nema ekspanziju ~ nego na neki kojem cd nema default na $HOME
<budz0r> kaj opet nestalo struje na gradjvini
<dodobas> cini se
<budz0r> pas machku
<obruT> jadna macka
<jelly-home> osim ak joj se svidi
<dodobas> budz0r: oko 14i48....
<budz0r> dodobas: ?
<dodobas> pa struja i to
<budz0r> a
 * Mmike voli pbzip
<budz0r> ivoks: mozes li provjeriti sto je sa serverom?
<dodobas> budz0r: lijenaguzico :P
<jelly-home> Mmike: rijetki koristan nacin za potrositi 4-8-16 coreova
<jelly-home> pbzip2 -p8 je brzi od gzipa 
<Mmike> jelly-home, yeps :)
<Mmike> imam 16 jezgri, i7 serverski, gzipanje sphinx.log datoteke od 30GB je trajalo oko 8 minuta :)
<Mmike> zar debian6 nema xfs po defaultu?
<dodobas> cini se da ne...
<dodobas> iako sid@3.0 ima
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> kak se zove onaj sajt di mogu dns zone provjeravati
<Mmike> pa mi napise sve fino o zoni
<Mmike> i tak to
<jelly> dnsbajaj ?
<Mmike> ovixa.com
<Mmike> nsquid
<Mmike> nesto
<jelly> dns baj aj!
<budz0r> dodobas: nemam pristup serveru, a i na poslu sam trenutno
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMdJ2mQ2ctg koja je ovo godina
<Mmike> budz0r, dodobas struje jos nema ili se samo serveroliki nije butnijo?
<Mmike> nda, nije se butnijo
<Mmike> mozda radi fsck na onoj patriciji di je mirror :)
<Mmike> dodobas, kad je struja dosla?
<budz0r> Mmike: probao sam pristupit drugom serveru na faxu i on radi
<Mmike> budz0r, koji uptime ima on (ako nije na UPSu?)
<budz0r> cek
<budz0r> Mmike: kaze server, 11:05:14 up  4:43,  1 user,  load average: 0.12, 0.13, 0.13
<Mmike> hah, 5 sati da fsck traje malo je vjerojatno
<Mmike> a jel' mosh traceroute zviznit s tvog servera do ubuntu-hr ?
<Mmike> pa vidjeti di prdne?
<jelly> ak su tera bajati i puno datoteka, sto da ne
<jelly> a di mu je remote mgt
<budz0r> aj
<budz0r> aj bum poslje
<budz0r> idem na gablec
<budz0r> :)
<Mmike> pa jebote
<Mmike> ping, traceroute
<Mmike> nisam trazio da kanal iskopas :)
<Mmike> nc, nc, dopredsjednice! :)
<Mmike> na laptopu nemam traceroute
<Mmike> koja sramota
<Mmike> ahaha, nemrem skinut traceroute :) :) :)
<dodobas> Mmike: nemam pojma, skuzio sam jer je jedan stroj bio ugasen, a ovi koji su na UPSu ne...
<Mmike> dodobas, reko budzor, pred cca 4 ipol cuke dosla struja
<dodobas> dakle max 15tak min...
<dodobas> od 14i48 do... 15?!?!
<Mmike> ja kao laik
<Mmike> brijem da je crkla neka oprema na faxu
<budz0r> eto me nazad
<budz0r> Mmike: traceroute stane na prvom hopu
<budz0r> ping ne prolazi
<Mmike> budz0r, kaj nemres nit switch izmedju pingat?
<Mmike> onda mozda nije server nego neki drugi pimpek
<budz0r> nope
<budz0r> ivoks bi mozda mogao znat
<Mmike> tlah
<Mmike> idem se bacit u more
<Mmike> bura puse za popizdit, valovi su, bit ce jaebeno
<jelly> bice jæbeno kad ne budes mogao izac 
<budz0r> jebo debian
<budz0r> kazem ja
<jelly> jebo
<jelly> al nadji mi nesto sto radi bolje
<budz0r> friska instalacija stable debiana, i kazem ja apt-get remove exim4 i to fino prodje, ne zelim exim4 hocu postifx
<budz0r> nakon toga apt-get install postfix, i nece, E: broken packages
<budz0r> fali mu ssl-cert koji se ne zeli instalirati
<jelly> prvi korak je bio suvisan
<jelly> samo instaliras novi MTA i on sam brise prethodni
<budz0r> to nisam znao
<jelly> nesto se obicno "ne zeli" instalirati samo kad mijesas releaseove ili koristis strgane repozitorija
<budz0r> jelly: enejblani su mi samo security.debian.org i ftp.debian.org
<budz0r> manje od toga ne ide
<budz0r> istina, imam samo main
<jelly> samo main je ok
<jelly> ili koristis strgani mirror, ili "apt-get remove exim4" nije bas fino prosao
<jelly> In order for us to troubleshoot your problem with apt-get, aptitude or dselect we need the following information: The complete output of your apt-get/aptitude/dselect run (including the command you used); the output from apt-cache policy PKG1 PKG2...; for the relevant packages and "apt-cache policy".  Use http://paste.debian.net/ to provide us with this information.
<jelly> umjesto ftp.debian.org mozes staviti ftp.hr.debian.org
<budz0r> jelly: to sam i ucinio
<budz0r> dodao sam jos i contrib i non-free :)
<nvucinic> budz0r: to ti neznash 
<jelly> dakle za pocetak daj apt-cache policy ssl-cert postfix 
<budz0r> uistinu se nalaze u main-u
<jelly> pastebin je korisniji za pomoc od opisnih odgovora
<jelly> dakle pastebinnaj to i jos cijeli output od aptitude install postfix
<budz0r> jelly: ma rijesil sam, postfix instaliran :)
<jelly> izvrsno
<dodobas> i budz0r, kako si rijesio ? :)
<budz0r> dodobas: necu ti rec
<dodobas> pa svaki pravi sysadminko se treba pohvaliti
<budz0r> ja se ne hvalim ;)
<jelly> javni irc kanali nisu za to da svako zna rjesenje... nego se to strogo cuva i ne da nikome!
<budz0r> jelly: svakako :)
<obruT> jebo javu, na workstationu mi load trenutno 34 i raste :P
<jelly> obruT: trebas vise coreova
<jelly> i vise memorije i brzi ssd
<obruT> ma memorije samo :)
<obruT> digo sam dva eclipseta i jedne netbeanse, uz ostale aplikacije :)
<obruT> pa je malo zaswapao
<dodobas> da to pojede 16gb rama
<obruT> da bar imam 16GB :P
<obruT> imam 4GB i upravo sam u ovom trenutku skuzio da ne vrtim PAE kernel :P
<obruT> a imam 32-tni os
<dodobas> jedino sto jos nisam uspio rijesiti na debian-u, je to sto se laptop-mode ne aktivira ako...
<dodobas> stavim laptop u sleep na AC pa ga probudim na bateriji
<dodobas> tretira ga kao da je na AC
<Mmike> daklem, koji valovi
 * Mmike se gustao k'o 12godisnjak
<obruT> Mmike: ovako ? https://picasaweb.google.com/108176134038513961117/201008Korzika#5629553103653965314
 * obruT obozava valove :)
<Mmike> obruT, nene, ti su malecki :)
<Mmike> ovo su valovi koje bura napravi
<Mmike> ludjacki puse, pocela je oko 5 ujutro i puse sve jace i jace
<ivoks> budz0r: ne
<Mmike> ivoks, super ti je kontekst :) :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> brate mili, za ne povjerovat kako mi je ovo kupanje na buri godilo
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, ne mogu vidjeti sto je sa serverom, nisam u zg
<budz0r> ivoks: mozes li mozda zvrcnuti nekog tko je u kompjuterskoj 
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, kuzim to :) al' svejedno :) btw.... budzor veli da mu traceroute pukne na pocetku, jel' ima sansi da je umro komad mrezne opreme izmedju?
 * Mmike ceka da se punjene lignje dovrse na rostilju
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mmmmmmm dobar tek :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nisma neki od lignji
<Mmike> al' ovo jebacki izgleda
<Mmike> a moj stari obozava raditi morske pervezarije na rostilju
<SilverSpace> :) lignja zakon 
<ivoks> traceroute pukne kad vec dodje na agg
<ivoks> dakle, do servera je
<jelly> yay "Lenovo launches 11.6-inch ThinkPad x121e for Europe, the Japanese market"
 * Mmike se UBIO lignjama
<Mmike> punjene lignje
<Mmike> na rostilju
<Mmike> a nevolim lignje
<Mmike> i pijem crno vino koje inace nikad ne pijem
<ivoks> x121e
<ivoks> kaj oni puse
<Mmike> mysql ima tmpdir
<Mmike> i onda mu to stavis u /dev/shm
<Mmike> pa mislim
<jelly> s jedne strane to ima nekog smisla -- ako te datoteke koristi vise od jednog procesa, stvarno je neka vrsta shared memorije 
<Mmike> mysql je jednoprocesni threadani
<Mmike> posgtgres s druge strane nije
<Mmike> nezna za threadenje
<Mmike> al' koristi shared memoriju
<Mmike> i nema debilizme tipa 'tmp dir' i ina sranja
<Mmike> strasno kako je to losa baza i kako se masovno koristi
<jelly> worse is better
<Mmike> yea, rigt
<jelly> http://www.naslovnica.info/biznis/1348564/placa_u_hrvatskom_microsoftu_25677_a_u_ciscu_23246_kuna
<jelly> "[...] podaci o prosječnoj neto plaći u promatranim tvrtkama [...]"
<Mmike> that's that, lads
<Mmike> odo se kupat
<Mmike> aio
<Mmike> adio
<ivoks> hm... samo
<rsedak> www.linux.hr ne radi
<jelly> "U osam dana nestalo 3,8 bilijuna dolara" -- um... nikad ih nije ni bilo osim u kompjuterima
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Neuromanx> ..
<obruT> "s ljubavni romani, mozak maltretiram.... cu pronadjem sifru, da te isarmiram..."
<jelly-home> sto je to, rokeri s moravu?
<jelly-home> jah. ko drugi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wL07_nlLQpU
<obruT> jelly-home: yep :)
<jelly-home> prodajem kutiju za iPad2 http://cgi.ebay.com/iPad-2-32GB-Box-Perfect-Condition-/280717242259?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item415c0d2f93
<obruT> ijao... Zana - Jabuke i vino...
<jelly-home> svega ima
<jelly-home> na jubito
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tYl-NmL7E0
<obruT> ako tko voli psihodeliju.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mttSBkBpWxk
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-11
<Mmike> Hlohlok
<dodobas> ormormormorm
<obruT> jutro
<obruT> I love system load over 35 early in the morning :P
<Mmike> dodobas, :P
<Mmike> obruT, nasty one :) is it cpu-bonded or io-related? :)
<Mmike> ili je java pojavila? :)
<obruT> cpu/mem/io :) dakle java :)
<obruT> ma to samo kod pokretanja eclipseta dok sve sve ne resolva, nakon toga, sve radi ko podmazano :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> to tvoj stroj?
<Mmike> pa kaj radis ti
<Mmike> imas mega-maven build solution slozen?
<obruT> moj stroj
<obruT> OSGI projekt s 30-40 bundleova
<Mmike> heh
 * Mmike anticipira sranje
<Mmike> pol sistemsale u chicgau ima upgrade softwera na switchevima
<Mmike> brijem da ce se razletat stvari samo tako kroz slijedecih sat-dva :)
<cooleech> Jutro svima!
<cooleech> Zanima me, što bi forumu? Zašto već 2 dana ne radi?
<obruT> ih, forum koji se vrti na linuxu, to ne moze da radi dobro
<dodobas> lijeni sysadmini nece dici dupe i otici upaliti server
<dodobas> eto st
<dodobas> :P
<cooleech> obruT: Lijepo ti o linuxu, a? Ct-ct-ct... :P
<obruT> ih, a ono, ILO/DRAC/stovec ? :)
<obruT> taj forum je na hidebu ili ?
<obruT> opce se ne resolva domena :P
<obruT> nesto je cudno...
<cooleech> Valjda je imaju u planu skratit, hehe
<obruT> cek, koji forum ? :) hulkov ili od ubuntu udruge ? :)
<cooleech> Ubuntu-hr.org
<cooleech> meni taj ne radi
<obruT> aaa :) ja mislio neki sasma drugi :)
<dodobas> ma sve treba na amazon baciti...
<dodobas> pa od clanarina pokriti hosting :)
<cooleech> Vidi, vidi.. pa ni HULK ne radi
<dodobas> mozda su na istom serveru :D
<cooleech> Čini mi se da jesu
<cooleech> Netko je to već spomenuo jednom
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<cooleech> Lajkvajz :)
<Mmike> cooleech, nisu :)
<Mmike> cooleech, nestalo je struje bilo jucer, i nakon toga se server nije upalio
<cooleech> Mmike: Kvar?
<Mmike> nemamo pojma zasto, svi smo dislocirani, a budz0r, koji bi jedini mogao otici do tamo i vidjeti sto je  bilo je lijeno dupe! :)
<Mmike> cooleech, pojma nemamo
<cooleech> Zar server nema nekakav UPS?
<Mmike> server je inace PC-sklepotina, al' je radio vrlo ok zadnjih godinu dve, tj, nismo uopce sranja imali s njim
<Mmike> mislim da ne :/
<Mmike> tj, siguran sam da ne
<cooleech> Pa, čovječe
<cooleech> Udruga SOK ima server sa UPS-om
<cooleech> Znam jer sam član
<cooleech> Ove u Splitu
<cooleech> A da nama plaćate hosting? :D
<dodobas> ovo je dobro... kad pukne server onda se 'korisnici' vrate na IRC :D
<cooleech> je, silom prilika, dodobas
<dodobas> ne treba ga niti paliti
<cooleech> :D
<dodobas> bolje je ovako, vise kokica
<cooleech> Nemam ulja... :(
<cooleech> krivi sajt :D
<cooleech> ups
<cooleech> Neki klinac nije ok ni sa HR serverom za nadogradnje
<cooleech> javlja mi da pola stvari nije moga pohvatat
<dodobas> mozda su na istom serveru :D
<cooleech> da, da :D
<cooleech> ili imaju istog "održavatelja"
<budz0r> oj
<budz0r> jutro
<cooleech> Get your lazy ass to the... ovaj...
<cooleech> To Mmike triba reć :D
<budz0r> Mmike: ja sam na poslu do 4, ali nemam ja vise pristup na faks, zavrsio ja :)
<budz0r> Mmike: mogu otic ako ivoks dogovori tamo da cu ja doc
<obruT> a di je server fizicki ?
<cooleech> Odoh se ustat (da, ležim) i marendat, pa na kupanje! :)
<cooleech> Poz svima
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> cooleech, 
<Mmike> ne radi repo
<Mmike> pa mu valjda zato upgrade ne prolazi
<cooleech> Skužio
<Mmike> cooleech, ti si u Splitu sad?
<cooleech> ali preko Glavnog servera radi
<budz0r> obruT: server se nalazi na gradevinskom fakultetu
<cooleech> aha
 * Mmike je u Jesu
<Mmike> :)
<cooleech> Jesu?
<cooleech> Jelsa?
<cooleech> Mmike: nedavno si spominjao Jelsu, pa pitam
<Mmike> jest
<Mmike> ovod recu 'Jesa' :)
<cooleech> aha
<cooleech> vidin da si se lako pribaci na njihov govor
<cooleech> tribo znat laprdat kako to tamo čine
<cooleech> nakon 11 godina još nisan naučija :D
<cooleech> Istini za volju, tamo sam svakih 15-tak dana (Stari Grad, ne Jelsa)
<budz0r> Mmike: kad ivoks dodje probat cemo nekaj dogovorit
<budz0r> Mmike: mogu ja nakon posla skokonut do tamo
<Mmike> cooleech, planiras skoro ovih dana? ja sam na Hvaru do 28.8, samo u subotu idem u Supetar, i onda 2-3 dana u Velu Luku na Korculu slijedeci tjedan
<Mmike> budz0r, pa gle, ak mozes(te), super
<Mmike> budz0r, ja vise kenjam i zajebavam nego sto sad tu nesto konkretno serem :)
<Mmike> budz0r,  tak da, ne primi to osobno! :)
<budz0r> :)
<Mmike> budz0r, al', velim, ako mozete osmislit nesto, to bi kul bilo!
<cooleech> Mmike: a čuj.. triba bi po sina idući tjedan, pa ono
<Mmike> di je sale?
<cooleech> nije problem se dogovorit ;) :D
<Mmike> cooleech, pasa boga, pa koliko ti imas godina?
<cooleech> :D
<cooleech> 33
<Mmike> ajde
<cooleech> i kusur miseci
<Mmike> mloji si od mene :)
<cooleech> eto
<cooleech> šta se onda javjoš?
<budz0r> cooleech: jel znas za NSND Split od 19-21.08.?
<Mmike> pa nist, javi se, pa eto, ak ces bit ak cu bit pa da pivo popijemo :)
<cooleech> znam
<cooleech> dobio i poziv
<cooleech> More
<budz0r> cooleech: odlicno, onda se i vidimo :)
<cooleech> super
<cooleech> zapravo
<cooleech> budz0r: ako misliš na NSND
<cooleech> bojim se da neću doć
<budz0r> a ha
<budz0r> e jbga
<cooleech> nije još 100%
<cooleech> moguće
<Mmike> sto je nsnd?
<cooleech> Ništa se neće dogoditi
<budz0r> Mmike: nsnd.org
<cooleech> budz0r: Problem mi je doć zbog sina (kad je tu, sam je samnom osim ako ga ne uvalim svojima u Solinu :D)
<budz0r> cooleech: ok, ako uspijes super
<budz0r> cooleech: bit ce mnogo ljudi
<cooleech> Nastojat ću, ipak nije to baš svaki dan :)
<budz0r> istina :)
<cooleech> A dosta nas iz udruge SOK je reklo doć, pa ono
<Mmike> budz0r, kul
<budz0r> cooleech: pa vecinom SOK to i organizira, zar ne?
<cooleech> Valjda :D
<cooleech> odnedavno sam član
<budz0r> cooleech: ugrina se brine oko smjestaja
<budz0r> cooleech: a ha
<cooleech> Meni smještaj ne triba, tako da mi je to veliki plus
<cooleech> uh
<cooleech> gladan
<cooleech> odoh
<cooleech> poz
<budz0r> cooleech: poz
<jelly-home> http://dalje.com/hr-svijet/turci-brane-london--stali-pred-huligane-sa-sipkama-i-otjerali-ih/375865
<obruT> koji fail :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p39ULW_xzUE
<jelly-home> old!
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> nema bure danas
<Mmike> i dosle muhe
<Neuromanx> jutro
<Neuromanx> ah nisu bas neki dani na moru
<Neuromanx> bilo dobro do cetvrtka
<obruT> Mmike: namazi se limunom :)
<obruT> :w
<obruT> krivi screen :)
<dodobas> Mmike: da, jos malo maslinovog, prstohvat soli i papra po zelji 
<dodobas> pa mozes na plazu :D
<Mmike> hahahaha :)
<Mmike> mogu se i benzinom zapalit, to ce ih sigurno otjerat ;)
<dodobas> ma bas suprotno....
<dodobas> tek tada ce se pojaviti
<dodobas> ubuntu forum ne radi
<sale> Mmike: u Puli
<Mmike> sale, jel' mosh na tvitr rec da nam eto crko server pa da eto repozitoriji ne rade
<sale> Mmike: right-o
<Mmike> danke schoen
<BenjamixXx> luk kaj sam ja nasel
<BenjamixXx> http://www.howtogeek.com/tag/linux/
<jelly> crko marsal
<BenjamiX> lol
<BenjamiX> mrtav je vec 40 godina ako se ne varam xD
<jelly> koliko ima tera odn. giga taj repo
<jelly> mozda sad imam mjesta na disku di su mi debian i kernel mirror
<cooleech> Ok, ivoks je tu, budz0r je tu, ali server je još down :|
<budz0r> ivoks: jesi li tu? :)
<cooleech> Na popisu je, a sad jeli baš tu... :P
<budz0r> nema ga, na plazi je negdje
<cooleech> Sunce mu žarko
<cooleech> HULK-ov radi
<Mmike> jelly, obruT imal' te vi ext3jeva s mysqlovima gore, kako tjunate ext3?
<Mmike> ovaj
<Mmike> ext43
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ext4, dkako
<Mmike> KDAJEP markat!
<jelly> nemamo ext4, to je bagavo smetje 
<jelly> imamo ga samo na jednom mjestu gdje je (interni) korisnik to eksplicitno trazio zbog fallocate()
<jelly> i tamo je bilo puno frke stabilizirati ga sve do cca 2.6.36
<obruT> Mmike: mi ne koristimo ext4
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ja na postgresu imam masu bolje rezultate nego na ext3
<Mmike> ext3 je totalno u banani
<Mmike> ]al' neznam sto bih s mysqlom napravio, taj mysql totalno naopacke radi
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> mozda bih xfs trebao uzeti ili tako nesto
<jelly> gle ak imas backup, stavi koji god fs hoces ;-)
<jelly> ext3 je performansno los al je stabilan
<dodobas> ext2 je jos stabilniji :D
<obruT> dok ne ugasis struju :)
<dodobas> ma kome treba journaling, to je za papke
<dodobas> pravi muskarci trose vfat
<obruT> pravi muskarci trose reiserfs... em je brz, em izgubis podatke samo tako, em je developer pravi muskarac - ubio je zenu
<dodobas> obruT: e... ali vfat je industrijski standard :D
<obruT> sto je je, ali to je za sminkere, ne za prave muskarce :)
<dodobas> tako da je i enterpraj :D
<dodobas> *enterprajz
<jelly> dodobas: ne znam po cemu je ext2 stabilniji
<dodobas> jelly: pa nije enterprajz kao vfat :D
<dodobas> po cemu drugome :D
<jelly> ?
<jelly> whatever
<Mmike> pa cek
<Mmike> journal sluzi samo zato da recovery ne traje danima nego satima
<dodobas> pa ne, nego da mozes sigurno reverat u neko konzistetno stanje
<Mmike> nemrem polovit u cemu je razlika izmedju data=[journal|ordered|writeback]
<Mmike> s time da je writeback banana jer, vele, moze se desiti da ti fali podataka
<dodobas> ali je zato brz buraz.. ono prebrz
<jelly> sve je brzo kad iskljucis pisanje na metal
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> data=journal piše i data blokove u žurnal; ordered (default) ih piše na disk di trebaju ići i tek onda samo metadata u žurnal
<jelly> data=journal je fora ako imaš mali, skupi, brzi i pouzdani block device samo za žurnal (enterprise level ssd, recimo, sa baterijom ili supercapacitorom)
<jelly> data=writeback je uglavnom beskoristan u stvarnom životu
<dodobas> data=writeback + nosql = web scale
<dodobas> :D
<ivoks> budz0r: nisam
<ivoks> server je riknuo
<ivoks> hardverski
<ivoks> no, kaj cemo sad
<ivoks> opet kupovati server? :)
<ivoks> nece se upaliti
<ivoks> vjerojatno je napajanje riknulo
<budz0r> u k!
<jelly> ivoks: jel imate rack
<ivoks> imamo
<ivoks> budz0r: jesi ti u zg?
<budz0r> ivoks: jesam
<ivoks> budz0r: jel mozes skociti do faksa sutra?
<budz0r> ivoks: sutra ne mogu, mogao bi danas 
<ivoks> al sad?
<ivoks> svakako prije 4
<budz0r> kao sad odmah?
<budz0r> a ha
<budz0r> pa mogu
<ivoks> nece ti imati tko otvoriti inace
<budz0r> kuzim
<budz0r> mogu sad
<ivoks> onda odi sad :)
<ivoks> samo da vidis jel napajanje
<budz0r> kome se moram javit?
<ivoks> benicu
<budz0r> aj me najavi
<ivoks> budem
<budz0r> super
<budz0r> evo krecem
<ivoks> najavljen
<ivoks> nestalo je struje
<ivoks> pa je riknuo i ups
<deni> pozdrav ljudi
<deni> sta je sa hr.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Mmike> umro server
<deni> i mislio sam
<Mmike> u procesu istrazivanja smo
<deni> :)
<Mmike> jbg
<deni> ma nije bed.... samo me zanimalo da nije do mene mozda nesto.... u berlinu na ccc-u sam pa ko znas sta moze poci krivo
<deni> :D
<deni> Mmike: tnx za info
<Mmike> :) da, crklo je sve, pa nemozemo nit na web izvijestiti
<Mmike> pretpostavlja se da je napajanje crklo
<deni> to na nekoj kolokaciji ili u nekom vasem podrumu? :D
<ivoks> vec je covjek tamo
<deni> brzi ste :)
<ivoks> Kod gospodina Vidoševića riječ je o virusnom encefalitisu
<ivoks> hm hm
<ivoks> to je vrlo ozbiljna zaraza
<deni> :D
<obruT> deni: na ljetnom kampu ?
<deni> obruT: da
<deni> ima nas nekoliko
<deni>  http://twitpic.com/642zpw
<obruT> deni: i ? kako je tamo ? sto se dogadja ? razmisljao sam prije par godina tamo otici na ljetni al nisam nikad :)
<deni> obruT: fora je....ovi moji su bili prije na kongresu (ono u 12-om mjesecu) a meni je prvi puta...cini je dosta fora
<deni> predavanja su jako zanimljiva
<deni> i ima svasta za vidit i tak to
<deni> jedino je sjebano vrijeme
<deni> al sta ces
<obruT> a sta se radi izvan predavanja ? ja sam na "zimskom" dzabalebario po Berlinu dok nisam bio na predavanjima...
<obruT> ono, kud se muvate, cega ima i tako to ?
<deni> pa dosli smo ranije u Berlin tako da smo Berlin presli uzduz i poprijeko....a to ukljucuje i birceva dosta :D
<deni> a ovdje u kampu nije da bas mozes ici nekuda....to je malo izvan berlina
<deni> pa do prvog supermarketa imas isto dosta za hodat
<deni> ali ima u kampu dovoljno zanimacija
<deni> ogromni su hangari u kojima se odrzavaju predavanja ali pored toga ima i drugih lokacija za chillanje
<deni> ima gro aviona izloenih vani posvuda
<deni> :)
<deni> i takve pizdarije
<deni> ja nisam jos stigao ici u obilazak
<deni> ogroman je kamp
<obruT> bas gledam mapu...
<deni> malo me vrijeme ubilo pa me se nije niti dalo ali danas je tek drugi dan... ima vremena
<obruT> "bring your DVB-T equipment for lecture broadcasts"
<obruT> cool :)
<obruT> znaci i to se emitira :)
<deni> yep...streama se...
<deni> dosta ekipe sjedili okolo i gleda stream jer im se neda di hangara na predavanje
<deni> bude i guzve dosta pa ono
<deni> mi smo dovukli struju i net do satora isto
<deni> :)
<obruT> zbog eventualne guzve cisto :)
<obruT> na ovom zimskom nisam uspio na neka predavanja upast zbog guzve
<deni> a da tak i ovdje bude....mislim uspijes uci unutra naravno..jer ogroman je prostor...ali moras stojat nazalost ako nisi ugrabio mjesto
<ivoks> ziv je
<jelly> \o/
<ivoks> ameri danas testiraju avion koji ide 20 maha
<ivoks> nakon jako dugo vremena, covjek ce testirati uredjaj za kojeg nije mogao simulirati test na racunalu
<Mmike> ubuntu-hr is up
<ivoks> mogu testirati do 18 mach
<ivoks> tako da ce ovo biti pravi, pionirski test :)
<dodobas> ma bolje da posalju cimpanzu....
<Mmike> mislim da to nije 'na racunalu' nego 'u zracnom tunelu'
<ivoks>  Nakon devet minuta misije, u sklopu koje je 139 sekunde letio pri brzini od čak 27000 kilometara na sat, kompjuter je detektirao anomalije i automatski pokrenuo sigurnosnu mjeru rušenja u ocean.
<ivoks> Mmike: tocno, moja greska
<Mmike> al' su debilno napisali to
<dodobas> ste znali da se vecina GPS uredjaja ima kill switch
<dodobas> visina i brzina
<dodobas> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/CoCom#Legacy
<MmikeT> WolaBolat!
<MmikeT> /bin/sh: figlet: not found
<jelly> toilet!
<jelly> ━┏┛┏━┃┛┃  ┏━┛━┏┛  ┏━┃┃ ┃┃  ━━┃
<jelly>  ┃ ┃ ┃┃┃  ┏━┛ ┃   ┏┏┛┃ ┃┃  ┏┛ 
<jelly>  ┛ ━━┛┛━━┛━━┛ ┛   ┛ ┛━━┛━━┛━━┛
<jelly> /exec -o toilet --gay --irc -f emboss toilet rulz
<ivoks>  ┛┏━┛┃  ┃  ┃ ┃  ┛┏━┛  ┏━┛┏━┃┃ ┃
<ivoks>  ┃┏━┛┃  ┃  ━┏┛  ┃━━┃  ┃ ┃┏━┃━┏┛
<ivoks> ━┛━━┛━━┛━━┛ ┛   ┛━━┛  ━━┛┛ ┛ ┛ 
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> gle, radi
<jelly> ofskroz 
<igustin> :O :D
<MmikeT> /bin/sh: tolile: not found
<MmikeT> /bin/sh: tolilet: not found
<MmikeT> ▌ ▌▀▛▘▛▀▘▞▀▖
<MmikeT> ▌▖▌ ▌ ▙▄  ▗▘
<MmikeT> ▙▚▌ ▌ ▌   ▘ 
<MmikeT> ▘ ▘ ▘ ▘   ▘ 
<Mmike> LOL
<Mmike> igustin, sto je s linux.hr ?
<jelly> sto je s linux.hr?
<igustin> radi :P
<igustin> (sada)
<igustin> a muči ga neki memleak, nadam se da će neki admin to riješiti :-/
<nvucinic> spalite postojeće :)
<ivoks> Apparently cancer has been cured, by injecting people with HIV
<jelly> hehe to bi bila fora
<jelly> a nije "cancer" nego određena (česta) vrsta leukemije 
<jelly> i nije HIV nego složenac na osnovu HIV-a, jebemliti slašdot
<jelly> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44090512/ primijeti nešto manje senzacionalni naslov
<Mmike> hm
<jelly> vjerojatno je završilo u novinama jer im je jedino to preostalo kao nada za daljnje financiraje
<Mmike> ako sam upalio binlog a nisam postavio server-id
<Mmike> dal' su mi ti binlogovi zakurac? ili mogu namjestiti server-id nakon sto vec imam tonu binlogova?
<Mmike> nisu
<Mmike> mogu
<Mmike> i radi )
<ivoks> Password Lost and Changed for user: Mmike
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> yello
<CrazyLemon> jel ubuntu-hr jos uvijek LoCo?
<rsedak> jutro
<drac0> vecer
<chaky> ahoj
<drac0> oy chaky
<chaky> fleshao sam official ruu + root + apps2sd+ na Desire, cackao cijelo popodne po mobu i nije se rebootao !!!!!!
<drac0> kako radi sgs2 :)
<chaky> radi dobro
<drac0> lol
<chaky> za popizdiT!
<drac0> hahahaaa
<drac0> do yaya
<drac0> :D
<drac0> eto sad si dobio svoje :D
<chaky> JESAM
<drac0> nema veze, sad ga prodaj!
<chaky> tako je!
<drac0> si uzeo koje gumeno kuciste za sgs2? :)
<drac0> vidjeh da ih ima na njuskalo ko govana
<chaky> ma uzeo sam ga koristiti kao sluzbeni mob za posao, pa cu vidjeti kako ce se pokazati..mozda se IPAK bude rebootao
<chaky> za sgs2 sam narucio mesh case
<chaky> na ebayu
<drac0> imas link?
<chaky> isti koristim na Desireu, pa mi mi svidja
<chaky> samo tren
<drac0> hmm
<chaky> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120737590186&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
<chaky> vidi mozes li otvoriti, ovo je iz mog accounta
<drac0> yep
<drac0> ides dobra je
<chaky> ma ovakvu imam za Desire, i veoma mi se svidja
<chaky> nije debelo, pa gumeno je pa ne klizi iz ruke
<drac0> jako dobro
<chaky> jer ako ti mob (a pogotovo SGS2) padne na pod, tesko da ce ga spasiti kakvo kuciste, osim onih extra debelih
<chaky> mislim ako padne na beton, meni je Desire padnu na parket, pa mi nije bilo nista
<drac0> jasno
<chaky> vidio sam onaj video sto tip cini s poklopcem od baterije za sgs2!!!
<drac0> si vidi ha :D
<drac0> ja gledam i ne vjerujem haha
<chaky> ni ja
<drac0> kakva je to fuckin plastika ??? :D
<drac0> evo s njuskala isto ok gumena kucista, to cu uzeti, http://www.njuskalo.hr/samsung-oprema/samsung-i9100-galaxy-ii-gel-maskica-2-boje-oglas-3106591
<chaky> kada sam prvi put otvarao poklopac, mislio sam, eno ga na, sada ce mi jos i puknuti
<drac0> haha
<chaky> nije lose ovo
<drac0> kazem ti
<drac0> ide fino preko rubova
<drac0> tvrda guma
<drac0> frend uzeo
<drac0> jako dobro
<drac0> super lezi u ruci
<drac0> a telefon jos bolje lezi u tome, nema hoda i lufta
<drac0> zato je jedva stavi :)
<chaky> ovaj zadnji poklopac, jel to sjajno?
<drac0> frend je oba uzeo
<drac0> malo je sjajan da, ne valja mi
<drac0> al onaj drugi je mat
<drac0> to je sve guma
<drac0> zadnja fotka
<chaky> e mat mi treba
<drac0> taj je najbolji
<drac0> to uzimam odma cim uzmem mob
<drac0> chaky, si rutao sgs2 :)
<chaky> nisam jos
<drac0> meni je stock rom smece
<drac0> uzas
<chaky> znaci, crna boja bez uzorka
<drac0> i dobro kazes za lockscreen, yuk
<drac0> da
<chaky> to cu uzeti
<drac0> pa cimni lika i pitaj, to je i frend uzo
<drac0> samo je on uzeo obe varijante
<chaky> pricekat cu stabke cyanogenmod pa onda rootati
<chaky> stable
<drac0> to ce svaki dan
<chaky> eto onda
<drac0> jer miui slazu kinezi na bazi cm7
<drac0> pa ce ameri portati
<drac0> fora mi je kako internu memoriju vidi kao sdcard :)
<chaky> za rootati sgs2 treba 30sek, tako kazu a pogledao sam i video na youtube
<drac0> sta onaj app
<chaky> da, mene je to malo iznenadilo
<drac0> nisam bas uvjeren s appom
<chaky> odin + superoneclick
<drac0> ma nego sta
<drac0> old school
<chaky> to zapravo flesha kernel
<drac0> pa sam siguran
<drac0> hebo appove
<drac0> da
<drac0> to radi i app sta ne
<chaky> nedostaje mi cyanogenmod i quiet hours :)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> uff idem nesto bacit u kljun
<drac0> cujemo se
<chaky> bye
<drac0> l8r peeps
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-12
<dodobas> yello
<Mmike> hej, decki, bok. kak' ste, kaj ima?
<dodobas> o Mmike, evo gledam malo videe sa debian confa 
<Mmike> ima kaj pametno?
<dodobas> ofkors
<dodobas> debian system administrators BoF
<Mmike> heh
<dodobas> eto ti ga na, ubuntu guy jedini u odijelu - Derivatives_Roundtable
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> gnome 14 mi dolazi
<budz0r> dodobas: da taj ubuntu guy je bio ko mrtvozornik
<dodobas> budz0r: jesi vidio dokle imam moc....
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<dodobas> i u firmi te pitaju sto je sa serverom :P
<budz0r> dodobas: lol
<SilverSpace> kaj je na kraju bilo sa serverom crklo nest?
<budz0r> dodobas: ovaj ubuntu lik se nije skidao iz tog odjela
<budz0r> SilverSpace: nije nis crklo
<SilverSpace> uh hvala k :)
<budz0r> SilverSpace: samo je trebalo upalit server
<dodobas> budz0r: ma... izgleda kao da je dosao iz politike
<SilverSpace> struja nestala
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> budz0r, pre kasno sam se sjetio da te pitam da u biosu namjestis da se sam pali :)
<dodobas> fulao je konferenciju
<budz0r> dodobas: :)
<budz0r> Mmike: to mi je i ivoks rekao, ali stvarno sam bio jako kratko tamo, a i bilo mi glupo gnjavit za monitor, jel stroj nije bio spojen na monitor
<Mmike> iako mislim da smo to namjestili tako bili u pocetku... al' dobro, kaj sad :)
<Mmike> bitno da radi :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj ne bi radilo kad si ga ti slagao :)
<Mmike> si videl? :)
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> ma samo neka su korisnici naseg mirrora zadovoljni :)
<budz0r> dodobas: ides li ti na nsnd split?
<dodobas> jes
<budz0r> dodobas: kad ides i kako ides?
<dodobas> nemam pojma
<dodobas> otvoren sam za sve opcije
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> znaci u istom smo problemu, btw pitao sam to isto na listi ali nitko se jos nije javio
<dodobas> vidjeh...
<budz0r> dodobas: ide li i tvoja djevojka?
<dodobas> ne
<dodobas> auto nemam, pa nisam odgovarao :D
<budz0r> kuzim
<budz0r> aj pricekamo onda jos, mozda se netko javi
<Mmike> i ja bi isao
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> kad je to
<Mmike> na nsnd.org nema nista
<dodobas> iduci vikend
<budz0r> Mmike: od 19-21.08
<Mmike> to bih cak i mogao
<Mmike> katamaranom do splita
<Mmike> i nazad
<budz0r> Mmike: eto, dodji
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> jebo ih sve innobackupex
<nvucinic_> a dobrica // kost ?
<Mmike> ili ja nesto krivo radim
<budz0r> nvucinic: nemam pojma, valjda bi se javili na listu
<dodobas> sto nije k0st u mirovini? :)
<jelly> hm, kak se prijavljuje spam u linux.hr komentarima
<SilverSpace> dodobas: vis da nije spama kanal zadnje vrijeme :)
<Mmike> srca mu srcanog
<Mmike> lose je kad ti laptop nema bateriju a stari busi po instalacijama
<dodobas> Mmike: why no charger?
<Mmike> have charger
<Mmike> just no battery
<dodobas> brokenz?
<Mmike> dodobas, da, osla, pa ju nit ne nosim
<Mmike> je'l moze DNS zona postojati bez A-recorda, samo MX i CNAME neki eventualno?
<Vjetar> Mmike: ask kre :)
<jelly> Mmike: naravno
<jelly> ono sto ti nuzno treba su SOA i NS za samu domenu, ostalo je opcionalno
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/7Im6HD
<SilverSpace> dash
<SilverSpace> bas
<jelly> ooh, mikronis ima thinkpad X1
<jelly> cijena sitnica
<nvucinic> kolikomuch?
<dodobas> 16k
<dodobas> :)
<nvucinic> sitnica
<jelly> dobro, to valjda kupujes na firmu
<dodobas> to kupuje direktor, ima li takvih ovdje?
<nvucinic> ja sam dobio x220 i osjecam se kao direktor :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> nvucinic: ma ti bi se i bez toga osjecao kao direktor :)
<nvucinic> vjerovatno :)
<Mmike> nda
<dodobas> joj ljubi te deda žika... javascript RegExp... 
<dodobas> sad radi (tm)
<SilverSpace> kad ce vec jednom ova prica zavrsiti http://www.vecernji.hr/biznis/hg-spot-podrsku-vjerovnika-petak-otvara-trgovine-clanak-318092
<calmpitbull> aloha
<calmpitbull> kako da prebacim avi u mpeg i u isto vrijeme stavim gore subtitlve
<SilverSpace> jah
<calmpitbull> imam ovaj avide mix al ne zeli convertat
<calmpitbull> kao nesto radi al ne radi kako treba...odnosno on radi kako treba jedino kaj na nemam pojma
<calmpitbull> uvijek mi izbaci dva file-a 
<calmpitbull> jedan od njih je .idx
<calmpitbull> ako stavim da zelim imat mpeg video
<calmpitbull> mozda sam nasao soluciju
<calmpitbull> hvala na podrzci
<ivoks> rado bi ti pomogao, ali ne bavim se time
<ivoks> filmove kupim ili rentam
<Marko_> Pozdrav, ima li koga online ? 
<ivoks> ima
<Marko_> treba mi pomoč, evo sad budem objasnio
<Marko_> mučiju me ovlasti, želim promjeniti ovlasti iz osobe marko u marko7 (napravio sam novi acc) pa zato, komandom mogu promjeniti ovlasti evo "chown Marko7 ime.mape"  problem je u tome što ja promjenim ovlasti te mape ali sadržaji unutar mape zadrže stare ovlasti. A neda mi se to raditi za svaku mapu i file zasebno, Ista je stvar ako to radim preko GUI (properties, tab ovlasti i odbarem drugu osobu) 
<Marko_> kako da to napravim da svi fileovi unutar neke mape poprime sve ovlasti
<Marko_> si me razumio
<ivoks> chmod -R
<ivoks> man chmod
<Marko_> da ali 
<Marko_> ja samo zelim promjeniti osobu kao vlasnika ? 
<Marko_> kako bi mi chmod u tome mogao pomoči ? 
<sale> Marko_: chown -R marko7.marko7 ime_direkorija
<Marko_> aha
<Marko_> hvala
<Marko_> idem sada probati
<chaky> pazi na velika i mala slova, Marko7 i marko7 kao useri nije isto
<Marko_> znam
<Marko_> smijem li pitati zašto je dvaput marko7 ? 
<chaky> user:grupa
<Marko_> hvala
<Marko_> uspjelo je, sad idem isto i sa podacima na vanskom hardisku
<chaky> koji ti je filesystem na vanjskom hardu?
<ivoks> heh, ozbiljne promjene u unityu
<Mmike> kaj, napravit ce ga jos vise neupotrebljivim? :)
<ivoks> Probni let bespilotne super letjelice Falcon HTV-2, koja bi udaljenost od New Yorka do Los Angelesa trebala moći prevaliti za samo 12 minuta, nije uspio - kontakt s letjelicom je izgubljen i vjeruje se kako je automatski sletjela u ocean
<SilverSpace> lol di su stavili reboot na unity
<SilverSpace> hm hm pa i nije loše
<obruT> automatski sletjela - pala :)
<SilverSpace> kod mene u garazu
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-13
<jelly-home> MmikeT: jesi probao ili imao potrebu probati xeround.com
<s1hr> dobar jutar!
<s1hr> ima li koga za chat, ?
<s1hr> nije valjda da svi ili rade ili su na putu za plažu!
<s1hr> vidim ja da ste svi prezauzeti, valjda brojite extra zaradu na švicarskim francima...e pa uživajte onda..!!
<s1hr> cya folks!
<obruT> ode :)
<jelly-home> neko mora i padobranac biti
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<obruT> super su mi ove prognoze, jedne kazu jedno, druge sasma suprotno
<obruT> i kome da ja sad vjerujem
<dodobas> obruT: kamo ides
<obruT> crnu goru
<dodobas> ma tamo ti je lutrija :D
<obruT> njihov dhmz ima zanimljive modele
<obruT> prikazuju na nivou faking cijele europe pa ti gledaj piksel koji prikazuje crnu goru :P
<obruT> a moram danas odlucit, jel idem prek sarajeva pa prvo u brda ili idem prvo na more :P
<dodobas> wunderground.com ?
<obruT> http://www.meteo.co.me/ je njihov dhmz
<obruT> bome, ove sluzbene prognoze su daleko od optimisticnih
<jelly-home> za domace vrijeme mi je ok npr. http://meteo-info.hr/grad.php?aGrad=zagreb a za montenegro, vrag bi ga znao
<SilverSpace> sunce 
<SilverSpace> kak ja za ovi prije nisam znao ?? gSharkDown
<ksemeks> ko odrzava hrvatski ubuntu repo?
<SilverSpace> ksemeks: sam se sinca
<SilverSpace> neznam tocno od kuda
<ksemeks> nie radio prije par dana. pa sam promjenio na main. neznam sad dal je proradio
<ksemeks> bilo je connection timed out za hr.archive.ubuntu.com
<CrazyLemon> bilo nestalo elektrike al sad koliko vidim radi :)
<ksemeks> ok :)
<drj_cro> vece
<drj_cro> -quit
<obruT> dodobas !
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-14
<obruT> nist
<obruT> odo ja na godisnji...
<obruT> ah, dva tjedna bez interneta... bice zakon :)
 * obruT ode...
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/samsung-remove-ubuntu-logo-galaxy-ii-ad/
<drj_cro> pozz
<dodobas> o drj_cro 
<dodobas> kako ljubavnica
<drj_cro> dodobas: ufff, bas mi zena sad gleda u ekran a ti napises kak mi ljubavnica
<drj_cro> dodobas: sad se moram objasnjavat tu :)
<drj_cro> dodobas: duzan si mi pivo za stres :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<SilverSpace> uh bome i batina proradila 
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> ma sigurno je izgubio pristup svemrežju
<dodobas> zena prerezala kablove :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> evo spojio je opet :D
<SilverSpace> ili zena
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> da, mozda je sad i zena online...
<drj_cro> sad zena patrolira :)
<dodobas> misli da cemo izdati frenda...
<dodobas> dok je on zavezan u podumu, i ceka ostatke vecere
<drj_cro> brb..moram malom slozit padobran za autic :)
<dodobas> i on je zavezan u podrumu? )
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> chaky: http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/galaxy-ii/110337.aspx
<dodobas> NFC placanje?
<SilverSpace> http://spvp.zesoi.fer.hr/seminari/2007/seminari/DaliborJelaca_NFC.pdf
<SilverSpace> uh i seminari se pisu o tome
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> divno, sad jos moram paziti i da mi ne ukradu mobitel
<SilverSpace> bas :)
<zag> bas:)
<zag> SilverSpace:  kako si bolan :)
<zag> dugo se nismo culi 
<zag> ja se bio okanio ve Ubuntu
<dodobas> mozda je bolje da ostane tako onda :)
<zag> ali znas malo se docerala :)
<zag> vidi tu je i nas dodobas :)
<dodobas> ako nije ubuntu, sto onda?
<zag> kako si bolan ti :)
<dodobas> nisam ja bolan nego umobolan
<zag> pa ubuntu
<zag> hm ma svi smo pomalo Ne zameram ti 
<dodobas> ubuntu yeah, not :)
<zag> dodobas dje mi je "civij" jedino on nedostaje ovdje 
<zag> ubuntu Yes
<dodobas> pa... deportirali ga
<zag> hm dodjavola Ma dobar je bio djavo ga odnjio ;)
<zag> a ti kako VI ? dodobas
<zag> vasa malenkost
<dodobas> umobolujem
<zag> ma zasto bolan 
<dodobas> pa tako doktor rekao...
<dodobas> a ja slusam doktore 
<dodobas> :D
<zag> ja bolest se mora lijeciti Nema druge  Treca je glupost ;)
<zag> dodobas inace si dobro Kraju sala 
<dodobas> uh, jel ima google prijevod za tu recenicu? :)
<zag> ima ima 
<zag> sa predlogom ;)
<zag> po zelji 
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dodobas> je je, ali ne zna google na kojem je jeziku to :D
<zag> eh moja slatkonakisela Dalmacija Pozeljeh se nog Dalmatinskog krsnog krsa 
 * CrazyLemon crkava od smijeha
<zag> dodobas ma tamani se google Bitno je da se razbiramo za mene :)
<dodobas> ja volim crne masline
<zag> i ja i crne i bele
<zag> pardon bjele
<dodobas> ali ne volim kuhanu ili pecenu papriku
<zag> hm  ja volim bogme pecene Na suncu malo zagorele 
<CrazyLemon> te su najbolje..na suncu zagorjele
<zag> da da slazem se CrazyLemon  stobom :)
<zag> dodobas kraju sala 
<zag> gdje "civija" ?
<dodobas> zag: "nema"
<zag> hm ma ni ni bitni a ni ni hitno Nego smo pitam da ne skitam :) dodobas
<dodobas> a skitati ces sigurno
<dodobas> samo gdje skim i kad...
<zag> to znam To mi ne fali
<zag> to mi je jedina mana
<dodobas> oko cijelo svijeta
<zag> jos kad je cakiy tu nikog se ne boim ;)
<dodobas> pa natrag u svoje selo
<zag> oh svjet je mali 
<zag> planiram put za svemir;)
<dodobas> ma on i civija se uzeli.... pa sad zive u Spanjolskoj :)
<zag> ma ja maja Takav je zivot Nimalo lak Al ponekak sladak
<zag> dodobas secas se mog nika ?
<dodobas> ja umobolim, 10min je maksimalno sto pamtim
<dodobas> a tabletice sam zaboravio, jos je sutra neki glupi dan...
<dodobas> biti ce zabavno :D
<dodobas> bez tabletica
<zag> ja jasta bolan nista bolje Bez brige i pameti I sve ravno do mora ;)
<zag> a usput ako se stogodj i zakaci nije lose ;)
<zag> ni ni Ubuntu losa 
<dodobas> zakaci? :)
<zag> popravila se "probija" se 
<dodobas> kako se probija
<zag> dodobas na google pa prevodi Ja nisam za to placen da prevodim ;9
<zag> ;)*
<dodobas> pa ako mi kazes na kojem jeziku pises :)
<zag> dobro pa dobro 
<dodobas> za sad mi lagano lici na makedonski...
<dodobas> :)
<zag> ih kad bi ja znao sve bi dao 
<zag> na kom jeziku lajem
<zag> a kamoli pisem
<zag> ma tamani se jezika 
<zag> ja sam strucnjak za kulinarstvo
<dodobas> dok lajas opasnost nema
<zag> jezik pripremam na sto nacina
<dodobas> ja strucnjak za podgrijavanje
<zag> to je ono nas "stara" uzreka
<zag> "lajem"
<zag> al naj jezik u paradaiz sosu mi je najdrazi
<zag> usoljeni jezik
<zag> obavesno cili 
<dodobas> tko ima najveci jezik
<zag> prilog riza 
<zag> na suvo
<zag> pa Ja 
<zag> hahah
<zag> ne ljuti se dodobas salim se :))))))))))))))))
<dodobas> nope, nego plavi kit :D
<zag> hahaha
<zag> dodobas bitno je da umes da pricas Ja ne volem "buraniju" 
<dodobas> jel to nesto sto se jede
<dodobas> ta buranija
<zag> a grasak ponekad tamanim kazu nije los
<zag> ja ja ta ili ova "buranija" je buranija ;)
<zag> a civija je "civija"
<dodobas> sad mi se jede buranija, iako nemam spojma sto je to
<zag> hahaha 
<zag> bs tako 
<zag> bas tako *
<SilverSpace> uh kakva je ovo trakavica na kanalu
<zag> uaa 
<zag> sredi stvar SilverSpace  :)
<zag> kako ti 
<zag> SilverSpace: 
<SilverSpace> lala
<dodobas> uh uranija, od toga imam atomski pogon :D
<zag> to znaci nije lose :)
<dodobas> pa za mene nije, a okolinu je
<zag> ma okolina ko okolina Zagadjena malo 
<dodobas> a tek...
<zag> ljudi ne pridaju paznje 
<zag> cistooci
<dodobas> treba se ozeniti djevicom.... te ciste svaki pedalj... :)
<zag> e dodobas U te se stvari bas ne razbiram
<dodobas> ne cistis?
<zag> jok 
<zag> sam pospremam 
<SilverSpace> ah dumbus
<dodobas> kreativni nered
<zag> moram da idem Bilo mi je zadovoljstvo ovdje malo caskati  :)
<dodobas> sto ima u danskoj?
<zag> Ubuntu radi dobro Nema greske samo more da fali ;)
<zag> svasta i nista 
<dodobas> pa ima i danska more
<zag> ima ima al malo mutno 
<zag> i hladno 
<dodobas> jos i grenland ...
<zag> ni no ko nase 
<zag> ih ne pricaj o Grenlad
<zag> prosle godine se topio a ove se mrzne :(
<dodobas> ja bih tamo isao saditi paradajz
<zag> prosle godine bilo globalno otopljavanje 
<zag> a ove globalno zamrzavanje :(
<dodobas> ma to globalno zatopljenje je takva medjiska prica...
<zag> hahah paradai
<dodobas> tome vise ntko ne vjeruje
<zag> ja kupujem kod komsiju paradaiz "Danski"  Nema da nestane samo moze da fali ponekad ;)
<dodobas> tvrd ko kamen
<zag> ma dodobas
<zag> ljudi moraju da pricaju nesto para da se obrce 
<zag> znas nu nasu para vrti dje burgije nese ;)
<dodobas> pa mogu i o ubuntu da pricaju, isto je 'medijska prica' :P
<zag> tvrd ko sijena tvrdji od kamena "plasticni " paradaiz ja ga tako zovem 
<dodobas> pa je...
<dodobas> 'domace', 'prirodan uzgoj'
<zag> je..
<dodobas> u vrtu moje mame ne raste kamenje
<zag> i mirise na komsinicu orginal :)
<zag> verujem ti dodobas
<zag> dodobas moram da idem
<zag> drago mi je bilo na razgovoru
<dodobas> eto... bas...
<dodobas> makedonka...
<zag> pozdravi mi SilverSpace  ;) pozeleo se ja lignje na crno :)
<zag> ma moze i zagorka ;)
<zag> odo dodobas dosta je :)))
<drj_cro> e ima ko kakav prijedlog za dobru webkameru a da radi na pingvinu bez dodatnog drkanja
<zag> pozz svima koliko vas ima :)
<drj_cro> pozz i tebi zag
<nullzion> drj_cro, cek sekundu
<nullzion> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/webcam-communications/webcams/devices/5864
<nullzion> [82000.816065] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<nullzion> [82001.082475] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device <unnamed> (046d:0824)
<nullzion> [82001.122976] input: UVC Camera (046d:0824) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/input/input10
<drj_cro> nullzion: thnx
<nullzion> np
<SilverSpace> kako ovo opasno izgleda http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ECeZPBq4U90
<chaky> drac0_: 
<drac0_> zdravo
<chaky> r00t!
<drac0_> chaky, jesi rootao :)
<drac0_> procedure please :)
<chaky> a ono sto pise na forumu, samo fleshas kernel s odinom, 30 sek.
<chaky> instaliraj kies prije toga
<drac0_> i to je to
<chaky> i to je to
<drac0_> za vindoze govoris, kies
<chaky> samo pripazi da kies nije pokrenut
<drac0_> i sta onda roknes cwm nakon toga
<chaky> da, za windoze
<drac0_> jel permanent root ili?
<chaky> cwm se instalira skupa s kernelom, 4.0.0.2
<drac0_> sta se desava poslije kad roknes custom rom s drugim kernelom
<chaky> vec imas root
<drac0_> znaci klasika
<chaky> da
<drac0_> wow zaista jednostavno
<drac0_> super su to slozili
<chaky> reci mi kako si uplodao nandroid backup online?
<drac0_> jel ima za linux odin? :D
<chaky> :))
<drac0_> chaky, jednostavno, dropbox :D
<chaky> da, ali kako
<chaky> to je folder
<chaky> jesi samo njega rucno prebacio gore?
<drac0_> pa jednostavno, oznacio file tj. folder i rekao share na dropbox
<drac0_> mislim u krajnjem slucaju mozes i preko kompa
<drac0_> sta ne radi ti?
<chaky> iz dropboxa ili file managera na mobitelu?
<drac0_> file managera
<chaky> aha
<chaky> budem onda uplodao, da ga imam za svaki slucaj
<drac0_> nego sta ;)
<drac0_> sta je sada naj za sgs2
<drac0_> cm?
<chaky> da, ili miui a ima tu i villianrom
<drac0_> nix slaze miui s ekipom iz kine ;)
<drac0_> ima par koreanaca
<drac0_> cekaj to
<drac0_> bude do kraja mjeseca
<chaky> ekipa vec vrti miui cyanogenmod nightly na sgs2
<drac0_> ma vidio sam
<drac0_> al kenja zesce
<drac0_> nix kaze da pol stvari ne radi i da je hrpa fc's
<chaky> treba cekati stable
<drac0_> al osnovne stvari rade
<drac0_> da
<drac0_> nada se stable 2.3.5 do kraja mjeseca
<chaky> Desire mi se jos nije rebootao, vec par dana :)))))))))))))))
<drac0_> hahahahaa :D
<chaky> za popizdit
<drac0_> lolz
<drac0_> ludnica
<chaky> shupam po njemu, i nista
<drac0_> sta si vratio stock ruu?
<drac0_> imas sad onaj ginger stock pa probaj
<chaky> zapravo, official ginger + sense + root
<drac0_> samo pazi sve dilita
<drac0_> e to to
<drac0_> kako radi taj ginger
<chaky> ovo sam fleshao http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1151765
<chaky> pa radi, samo je Sense 1.0
<drac0_> smece :)
<drac0_> vidim ima cpu governor
<drac0_> koji to, cm?
<chaky> ne bih znao
<drac0_> nebitno :)
<chaky> znam samo da se ne reboota
<drac0_> sad ga prodaj? :)
<chaky> hehee
<chaky> koristim ga za poslovni mobitel
<drac0_> pa ne kuzim da nisu mogli staviti sense 2
<drac0_> jeez
<drac0_> btw novi miui rastura ;)
<chaky> stavit ce ga netko od xda developera, na ovaj official base, cekam samo LeeDroid da to napravi
<drac0_> sad je engleski jezik vec predinstaliran i mozes ga odabrati
<chaky> ahaa
<drac0_> hrpa updatea
<drac0_> super mi radi
<drac0_> al pikiram sgs2 :
<drac0_> :)
<chaky> vidjet cu kako ce mi raditi ovaj ruu u sljedecih nekoliko dana, pa mozda stavim miui
<drac0_> sacekat cu stable 2.3.5 pa cemo vidjeti
<drac0_> iako je nix vec najavio i 2.4 ;)
<drac0_> chaky, kako ti baterija traje na stocku, imas neke crne pozadine i to?
<chaky> imam crne pozadine, da. Ali baterija nije nesto, izdrzi 24 sata
<chaky> zato cekam cm7
<drac0_> ouch
<chaky> navodno ovaj kernel oznake KE7 ima battery drain
<drac0_> super :)
<chaky> ludnica
<drac0_> haha vrati se na desire :D
<chaky> da
<drac0_> jel ti dosla zastita, kako to izgleda?
<drac0_> ona mesh
<chaky> nije jos, valjda ce sljedeci tjedan
<chaky> narucio sam i onu od onog tipa sto si mi ti rekao
<drac0_> da ona gumena je super
<chaky> ona zadnja slika, da
<drac0_> frend je prezadovoljan, bas fino drzi
<chaky> pazi ovo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62g82SBOT8s
<chaky> bumper case
<drac0_> ides
<chaky> rodjak mi je pricao o ovom za Iphone kojeg on misli kupiti, pa sam malo razgledao
<drac0_> jako dobro :D
<chaky> imas samo rub, tip kaze da mu je u ovom mob pao na beton, i nista mu nije bilo
<drac0_> ha gle ima vijke, to dovoljno govori :D
<chaky> :))))))))))))))
<drac0_> svidja mi se
<chaky> i meni, c00l je
<drac0_> samo da je crno
<chaky> ima i crnih
<drac0_> stavis to pa ti onda mjenaj kartice, baterije, flashaj i to :D
<chaky> hehee
<chaky> zapravo mozes
<chaky> ne trebas skidati nista
<drac0_> da vidim, samo rub je :D
<drac0_> ovo je izvrsno
<drac0_> koliko para i to uzeti?
<chaky> mislim $39
<chaky> http://www.toughracing.com/zc126d/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=199
<drac0_> vrijedi te pare
<chaky> ima i na ebayu
<drac0_> jako dobar case!!! :D
<chaky> zadnje stranice imas slike uzivo http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1180892
<chaky> ja cu uzeti gun metal boju
<SilverSpace> aj jaja
<drac0_> super je gun metal
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace
<SilverSpace> drac0_: oj 
<drac0_> super device je lagan pa to anulira kompletnu tezinu :)
<SilverSpace> sto se vi naprocaste :)
<chaky> ja pod HITNO moram uzeti neki case, svaki put kada sam vani i drzim sgs2 u ruci, izgleda kao da nosim jaja
<drac0_> lolz
<drac0_> :D
<drac0_> uzmi ovaj
<drac0_> predobar je
<chaky> i ocu
<drac0_> srebrni je isto ok
<chaky> jer kako god da pada, padat ce na rub
<drac0_> chaky, made in korea ;)
<drac0_> zakon
<chaky> iphone 4 sam uredjaj u vipneta kosta 7300kn !!!!!!!
<drac0_> haha smece
<chaky> i ja kazem
<drac0_> toliko je dobar lap
<drac0_> ili tablet
<chaky> to sam i ja rekao
<chaky> za ove pare mozes laptop dobar uzeti
<drac0_> e ovaj case je mrakacha zesca, ovo cu uzeti, chaky thx!!! ;)
<chaky> np
<drac0_> nigdje ne pise koliko je tesko? :)
<SilverSpace> hebate telefon kad moras pazit na njega kao na jaja
<drac0_> SilverSpace, s ovim caseom je terminator :D
<drac0_> chaky, trebali su ga nazvati terminator a ne taurus :)
<chaky> hehehe
<drac0_> nisam nasao koliko je tesko, bas me zanima, masivno izgleda, 20-30g sigurno
<chaky> evo ovo definitivno treba uzeti http://www.mobileden.co.uk/snugg-style-phone-sock-beige.html
<drac0_> to je za Silvera i njegov stock :D
<chaky> da da da
<drac0_> :)
<chaky> ovaj isto nije los http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cS2NbDcJBcI
<drac0_> ide preko baterije
<chaky> e jebiga
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> malo mi je gayish :D
<drac0_> taurus kick ass case
<chaky> drac0_: citaj ovo http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=15870042&postcount=5
<drac0_> chaky, loool :D
<jelly-home> netko ne bi smio biti korisnicka podrska ako tako izgubi zivce
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> drac0_: http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/zracni-jastuk-mobitele/110346.aspx
<SilverSpace> :P
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> smece :)
<SilverSpace> Real M. - Barcelona odoh off
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-06
<dodobas> yloeaaaf
<jelly-home> i teib sinko
<dodobas> jelly-home: odmaras 
<jelly-home> jok, probudilo me u pol osam sa "ne radi MAIL!!!11"
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> jucer sam vidio nesto sto mi je bilo tesko povjerovati da postoji....
<dodobas> neko serverče sklepano, single disk... :)
<dodobas> apache mysql...
<dodobas> 8000 sajtova, 125 virtualnih mreznih interface
<dodobas> kao 'spor je'
<dodobas> no shit, disk utilization 100% :)
<dodobas> mysql, naravno, slusa na svim interfaceima
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly-home> sta mu dodju virtualni mrezni interfacei, ip adrese?
<dodobas> da
<dodobas> tj. alias interface
<jelly-home> stari dobri kernel 2.2 api
<jelly-home> navodno se uskoro gase ti eth0:2 aliasi
<dodobas> sto ih zamijenjuje ?
<dodobas> tj. sto ih je zamijenilo
<jelly-home> nista
<jelly-home> mozes nakeljit koliko hoces adresa na iface bez aliasa
<jelly-home> ip a add ... dev eth0
<ivoks> eth0:x je vec odavno obsolete
<dodobas> samo sto... stadardni search vraca samo obsolete ip aliasing
<obruT> jutro
<ivoks> kakav standardni search?
<dodobas> a ono google ip alias linux :)
<ivoks> zato sto se to ne zove alias
<ivoks> to je ravnopravna ip adresa
<dodobas> onda... :) sto trebam trazizi ?
<ivoks> sto te zanima? kako se dodijeljuju takve adrese?
<dodobas> ma znam kako se dojeljuju... ip addr add --- dev eth0
<dodobas> pokusavam stvoriti upit za goofle da mi vrati relevantnu stranicu
<ivoks> http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.iproute2.html#LARTC.IPROUTE2.WHY
<dodobas> ivoks: ok, a koji je bio 'search term' :)
<ivoks> eh, ... mislim da je bio 'ifconfig obsolete'
<ivoks> linux ifconfig obsolete
<ivoks> hmm ili ne
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> vidis problematicno je
<ivoks> ne, dobro sam rekao
<ivoks> linux ifconfig obsolete
<ivoks> drugi link
<ivoks> i onda imas 'From Why iproute2?:'
<jelly-home> dodobas: pored toga, debian i derivati su tek ove i prosle godine presli sa obsolete ifconfiga na ip u konfiguraciji mreze
<jelly-home> kaj 10 godina vamo tamo
<dodobas> treba biti u trendu :)
<dodobas> teoretski... jel moguce zamjeniti LVM PV ...
<dodobas> dakle posloziti RAID1 polje pa umjesto sda1 'podmenuti' md0 ili sto vec
<jelly-home> da
<jelly-home> slozis array, pvcreate po njemu, dodas ga u vg, pvmove sa starog
<jelly-home> sve to moze biti online
<dodobas> s tim da je sda1 dio tog raid polja ?
<ivoks> nemojte to reci Mmikeu
<ivoks> da se OS moze prebaciti na drugi disk, online :)
<dodobas> morati cemo probati :)
<BotaniCar> jutro, junacine
<ivoks> kad razmislis, to je vrlo zanimljiv usecase
<ivoks> prebaciti OS na drugi disk bez prekida rada
<jelly-home> been there?
<jelly-home> uglavnom ne OS koji redovno drzimo na lokalnim diskovima, ali sve ostalo
<jelly-home> virtualizacija storagea je mozda bolja fora nego virtualizacija servera
<BotaniCar> jedno+drugo, imo 
<ivoks> nisam probao
<ivoks> ali bi mogao :)
<ivoks> ako pvmove radi online, zasto bi to bio problem
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> 31°
<jelly> OS obicno hoce i neksni boot loader
<dodobas> kako se zvao onaj hosting provider, na kojem se placa koliko potrosis
<dodobas> http://www.myunixhost.com/ :)
<BotaniCar|2> sto higgsovoj cestici daje tezinu ? 
<dodobas> burek ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> ne, fakat? 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jel ti lovis hobotnice kad ides sa kayakom :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ubrzanje
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ako ne znas, ne znas:) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: neznam dali i postoji 
<SilverSpace> ne znam jesu li se ameri spustili na mijesec
<SilverSpace> ne znam dali ce se ovaj unity ikada popraviti
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kaze internet da mu masu daje 'interakcija s higgsovim poljem' .. wtf .. 
<SilverSpace> ne znam kad ces ti doci po rakiju 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nis ne znam :)
<BotaniCar|2> ee!! nadam se da ju nisi popio :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Ja znam ponesto, ali mi nije dosta :)
<SilverSpace> :) ne
<SilverSpace> jos manje znam kada ce MmikeT_ doci po svoju :)
<BotaniCar|2> nego, pogledaj 'what the bleep' ,u biti , ne znam jel vrijedan gleadnja, ali knjiga je super :) Seciraju razlaz nauke i religije,i zakaj to nije dobro :)
<BotaniCar|2> otvorim chrome store u chromeu i veli mi da mi treba chrome za rad .. 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> higgsov bozon je bozon
<BotaniCar|2> idem rebootat, pa mi mozes objasniti kaj si time mislio 
<BotaniCar> nda, kaj si mislio onim reci, ivoks ? 
<weshmashian> o, bot :P
<BotaniCar> de si , para ! :) 
<weshmashian> kuham se u ofisu :)
<BotaniCar> sejm hir :)
<weshmashian> e, SilverSpace, kak te sluzi RasPi?
<BotaniCar> Prodaje ga :) 
<weshmashian> oh?
<BotaniCar> *poklanja
<weshmashian> howmuch? :D
<BotaniCar> serem :) 
<BotaniCar> kaj ce ti to ? 
<weshmashian> da, skuzih cim sam napiso :)
<weshmashian> posto places da ga proda ;)
<BotaniCar> :D
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: jeVtin pece za fushanje? dok zena gleda imgur ja mogu radit na 32" tv-u :D
<weshmashian> ili ona gleda imgur na istom dok ja delam, whatever
<BotaniCar> ma daj :) Dam ti 48h dok ne pocnes kukati da ti fali XY :) Kupi stick s androidom :)
<weshmashian> pa, sad portaju android 4 na raspi :)
<weshmashian> a, ovaj, link neki na 'stick sa androidom'? :)
<weshmashian> ono, bilo kaj kaj mogu plug&plejnut u neki displej i zakacit tipkovnicu i misa
<BotaniCar> ocu , cim mi picek dozvoli da otvorim neki browser
<weshmashian> baci ga u kantu s vodom i pojasni mu da je to new-age-cheap-ass water cooling
<weshmashian> nadjoh sad na e(vil)Bayu raspi za 35GBP sa shippingom
<BotaniCar> gledam serverske ormare s vodenim hladjenjem ... milina
<weshmashian> jel' dobijes i bazen uz to za hladjenje operatera?
<weshmashian> prije reboota moras odplivat 100m ledjno, recimo
<weshmashian> bonus bodovi ak' vuces i opremu istovremeno
<BotaniCar> ma jok, ovi su to full na ozbiljno izbrijali, ni jedan suncobran ne dobijes uz ormar .. 
<weshmashian> bagra
<jelly> weshmashian: jel funta pala skup s eurom ili se drzi bolje?
<jelly> onaj stick kosta 2-3 puta vise
<weshmashian> jelly: 9.7 (zaokruzeno) po zabi
<weshmashian> drzi se zadnjih godinu dana odokativno
<weshmashian> jelly: upravo izguglo nekakovi $74 android stick
<jelly> i kad dodas postarinu na to... dodje te slicna cijena ko sto ima diler na njuskalu
<jelly> weshmashian: nadji trecu osobu pa narucimo 3 komada, veli lik da za 3 navise moze i neki popust na kolicinu uletit
<jelly> treba SilverSpacea nagovorit, vidim da kupuje beskorisne igracke bez po muke
<weshmashian> upravo naso na ebayu za $75 sa shippingom
<weshmashian> hm, gaddemit!
<weshmashian> bolje da nisam nis pital :D
<jelly> ja bi nekaj sa bar 1GB memorije
<weshmashian> http://tinyurl.com/c76fxho
<weshmashian> da ne pejstam i-bej url
<jelly> to je ok
<jelly> ak ti ga carina ne dohvati
<weshmashian> al' s druge strane to mi drek jer ga nemrem u monitor zakacit (HDMI only)
<weshmashian> sve je ok dok carina ne dohvati :)
<jelly> pa imas dvi-d valjda
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: RPi skuplja prasinu do jeseni 
<weshmashian> imadem
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: kak to?
<SilverSpace> dok ne popuste ovi °C
<jelly> hdmi <-> dvi-d je samo pasivni adapter
<weshmashian> jelly: hmda, vidis, zaboravih na razne adaptere
<jelly> isti protokol
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: nemam volje nesto slagati po ovome vremenu vruce mi je
<jelly> nemash klimu?
<SilverSpace> i cekam kazu da se slaze android 4.0 za njega
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: true, bio neki kratki filmitj sa previewom istog
<SilverSpace> jelly: nemam klimu nisam je na vrijeme kupio :)
<jelly> uh
<jelly> nije dobro, nemoj crknit od vrucine
<SilverSpace> mogu ti reci da mi nije ni prevruce danas
<SilverSpace> kaze moj IR citac da mi je 31,3° u sobi :)
<jelly> u proslom stanu u suterenu mi nikad nije trebala klima za vrucinu, ali je znalo biti vlage, sad sam u skoro potkrovlju di se klima prakticki ne smije gasit 6-10 mjeseca
<jelly> ja iznad 27 nemrem mislit
<SilverSpace> kod mene samo ventilator radi 
<SilverSpace> i za sad mi je ok
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj mi ne pase navecer za spavanje
<SilverSpace> to mirim
<SilverSpace> mrzim*
<obruT> damn, da sam znao da ce bit ovak vruce, ne bi se ni vracao u zg :P
<jelly> hm, jubito mi daje 502 error
<jelly> na npr http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHRwFaHXfos
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj si bio na turu :)
<weshmashian> nda, mislim da cu si ipak raspi piknut
<SilverSpace> vidim sad ima opcija da ne ide preko DHL_a
<weshmashian> t'mater prodan je upravo ovaj kaj sam gledo...
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: ima? ja bas zato pokusavam izbjec narucivanje prek ofišl sajta
<obruT> SilverSpace: otisli malo penjuckat u Val Massino, kraj granice Svice i Italije... kamp na 900mnv,  brda preko 2000mnv... bome, ujutro i navecer dugi rukavi i duge hlace
<obruT> a za kupanje potok s citavih 12.5 stupnjeva :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: tako kažu da sad ima preko http://www.element14.com i da se moze odabrati kao obicna posiljka
<weshmashian> aj' da vidimo
<weshmashian> hm, ne vidim nigdje opciju ikakvu...
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> ili onaj drugi 
<SilverSpace> fakat ne znam tocno tako sam cuo
<weshmashian> meh :)
<weshmashian> da probam i to vidit..
<weshmashian> nope..
<weshmashian> ahwell, bum sutra gledal :)
<weshmashian> odem
<SilverSpace> Naručen preko Farnell (ElementsI4), prilikom narudžbe samo naglasiti da ga šalju sa običnom poštom a ne DHL-om.
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma onda 
<SilverSpace> kaze lik da mu je stiglo obicnom postom
<ivoks> i, je li to novo zlato...
<ivoks> minimalno srebro
<ivoks> morati ce na raspucavanje
<ivoks> za zlato :)
<ivoks> nista od zlata, lik place :)
<ivoks> a treba se koncentrirati
<ivoks> al dvojica medju prvih 6
<SilverSpace> odlican 
<SilverSpace> glasnovic je reko da mu od prvog dana ne pase ta streljana
<ivoks> ajmo sad po zlato :)
<SilverSpace> frajer koji je najbolje pucao osto bez medalje
<SilverSpace> to je taj dan 
<SilverSpace> a nas je bio sesti 
<ivoks> a nije najbolje pucao
<ivoks> finale je ono koje se broji
<ivoks> talijan je smireniji
<SilverSpace> hebiga do danas
<SilverSpace> rekord olimpijade
<ivoks> ajmo sad...
<ivoks> jeeeeeeeeeee
<SilverSpace> sad se mogu pohvaliti da sam pucao na istoj streljani u novigradu di i olimpijac 
<SilverSpace> doduse samo dva metka
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> malo je imao i srece u zadnjem metku prije raspucavanja
<SilverSpace> a u biti glasnovic je bolji bio prije olimpijade
<ivoks> jel on uopce zna hrvatski? :)
<ivoks> mislim, ima talijansko ime, a prezime je u najmanju ruku cudno
<ivoks> mislio sam da je naturalizirani
<jelly> u cem je problem s talijanskim imenom?
<jelly> nakon sto smo otjerali srbe oni su sad valjda najjaca manjina
 * jelly hides
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> nisam rekao da je problem
<jelly> rekao si <ivoks> jel on uopce zna hrvatski? :)
<ivoks> pitam samo
<ivoks> to je bio komentar na pjevanje himne :)
<jelly> takvo pitanje i taj smajli ima odredjene implikacije
<ivoks> da sam to rekao za pesaolva, ne bi nis komentirao :)
<ivoks> ili dudua
<jelly> correct
<ivoks> krivog si nasao za podjele po nacionalnosti
<jelly> pa zato me i cudilo
<SilverSpace> ivoks: vidis da je pjevao himnu :)
<SilverSpace> kaze vrli novinar > Zlato je stiglo tamo gdje se nitko nije nadao!
<ivoks> SilverSpace: vidim da je pokusavao :)
<ivoks> idem natrag na murter
<ivoks> uzivajte
<SilverSpace> :)
<drexcya> Objavljen LIBRE! #3 http://bit.ly/Rc6XJL
<dodobas> woohoo :)
<jelly-home> ciji je http://www.linuxzasve.com/ ?
<jelly-home> ah, ima impresum
<drexcya> o/ + hrpa drugih
<drexcya> impressum je zastario i treba obnovu
<drexcya> neki nisu vise aktivni ali je zato mnogo novih
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/hdHdq
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-07
<Mmike> Plje
<dodobas> o Mmike 
<dodobas> đe gori ? :)
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> gorit ce mi uskoro terasa kad se sunce probije iza bora
<dodobas> polij je vodom
<weshmashian> \o
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kak da natjeram gnomu da re-procita applete koje ima>?
 * Mmike je u 15 minuta pakla
<Mmike> tocno tih 15 minuta nemrem se zastititi od sunca
<Mmike> 8 ujutro,  ja znojan :)
<ivoks> nisu losi nasi
<ivoks> na 26. mjestu po ljestvici za medalje
<ivoks> kanada, svedska, ceska rep, spanjolska, meksiko, norveska, turska, svi ovi su iza nas
<ivoks> jos ako vaterpolisti i rukometasi uzmu zlata, a jaj...
<ivoks> al madjari su strasni
<ivoks> slovenci isto... 
<ivoks> slovenci imaju vise olimpijskih medalja po glavi stanovnika nego mi
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> bio sam na slanici
<Mmike> pa ta plaza je uzas nad uzasima
<ivoks> sad?!
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> subot
<Mmike> subota
<ivoks> pa to je sad
<ivoks> sad tamo psa ne bi pustio da se okupa
<Mmike> bio u tribunju pa isli na murter, al' su mi smao isli pokazat slanicu
<ivoks> slanica je dobra od 7 do 9 ujutro
<Mmike> isli smo na neki otocic koji je povezan s umjetnim mostom-nasipom malim, sa P nekak ili sa V
<ivoks> i u 6 i 9 mjesecu :)
<ivoks> podvrske
<Mmike> e, to
<Mmike> podvrske
<ivoks> i to je isto krcato
<Mmike> predobra sumica :)
<ivoks> da, napusavanje i to
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> nene :)
<Mmike> to u privatluku
<Mmike> btw, kaj sam ja vidio ljudi moj
<Mmike> znas ona gomila engleza sto si pricao?
<Mmike> to organizirano imaju 'explore croatia' tako da ih dovuku tu, naplate im pre skupo sve, organiziraju partijanje i prigodnu zabavu, i storpedirjau doma
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ja placam pivu 20 kuna, oni 60 :)
<ivoks> imali su partije ovdje 5-6 tjedana
<Mmike> imaju jos uvijek
<ivoks> u tisnom
<ivoks> 5 partya
<ivoks> da, jos uvijek traje
<Mmike> da, u onom nekom kampu
<ivoks> pocelo je u 7. mjesecu
<Mmike> onda oko 2 ujutro ih busevima prebacuju u porat (sad se zove barbarella)
<ivoks> taxi biznis na murteru je procvijetao
<Mmike> i u 6 nazad u kamp
<jelly-home> 7 funti pivo je malo preskupo i za njih
<ivoks> ma ne placaju 60
<ivoks> placaju pola litre po 15-20kn
<ivoks> i njima je to hi life
<ivoks> pivo im ionako sluzi da isperu grlo koje im se posusilo nakon potezanja raznih stimulansa
<ivoks> sinoc sjednem u birc popiti cugu
<ivoks> 4 lika odma do mene, jedan po jedan, na isto mjesto su isli
<ivoks> onak, kaj fakat briju da ih nitko ne kuzi :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: samo su pristojni i to ne rade na stolu do tebe :)
<drj_cro> btw. jutar
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/predsjednik-hoo-a-komentira-odnos-sa-slavicom-ecclestone--vjerujem-u-musko-zensko-prijateljstvo-kao-i-u-svemirce/1046060/
<ivoks> stari vaterpolist... ;)
<ivoks> kak su ljudi fascinirani ovom zadnjom misijom na mars
<ivoks> neki su cak zabrijali da smo prvi put otisli tamo
<ivoks> a jedina posebnost ove misije je sto se autic dofurao na novi, fakat cool, nacin 
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ma i malo je sofisticiranija oprema na uticu
<MmikeNekud> crap me not
<BotaniCar> dobrojutro, junci i junaci ! 
<Mmike> blotkica
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, kak da u kayaku vidim full email soruce?
<BotaniCar|2> mozes me drugacije pitati ? Ja odem na mail u inbox i pogledam headere, kroz kayako app/web interface nisam siguran da mozes 
<BotaniCar|2> nisam siguran da si me to pitao :)
<BotaniCar|2> kak reinstaliram SP u windowsima 7 ? :) Ako napravim re-run setupa, samo mi kaze da je SP vec instaliran :)
<Mmike> to sam te pitao
<Mmike> u kayako3 sam to mogao
<jelly-home> moo http://imgur.com/gallery/FTqVm
<Mmike> a u mail u inboxu nemam headera od originalnog maila
<BotaniCar|2> Bok, jelly :) 
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT_: kad klijent napravi ticket, bilo mailom ili kroz sucelje, ti dobijes mail. Takodjer, ako je ticket otvorio mailom, pristupanjem u administrativni inbox ( recimo, ja imam admina aplikacije 'gs1 podrska' koji ima svoj account i na mail serveru) vidis i inicijalni mail ( logiras se na mail server kao 'gs1 podrska') 
<BotaniCar|2> Pristekam mobitel na PC da se puni preko USB-a i ponudi mi da koristim mobitel kao ready boost device :)
<BotaniCar|2> lol
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, da, nemam taj mail, imam relayani mail koji mi dodje u inbox
<Mmike> hocu kroz webapp vidjeti headere originalnog maila
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT_: onda nikak, trazi admina aplikacije da ti forwarda
<Mmike> a kayako izgleda to ne moze :/
<Mmike> tj, ima neki plugin
<BotaniCar|2> neces
<Mmike> sad tek vidim
<Mmike> idemo probat
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar|2> bok, Silver
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: oj
<dodobas> ajme... koji SEX... pvmove
<dodobas> dam prvorodeno onome tko je to poslozio
<dodobas> LVM treba po defaultu na sve stavljat... :)
<BotaniCar|2> suglasan, pitaj Mmikea kaj misli o tome :) 
<dodobas> ma Mmike nema pravo glasa
<Mmike> megakomplikator
<Mmike> sad slozi gearman tako da mosh pvmove iz phpa pozivat
<Mmike> i pricaj kak je gearman super :)
<dodobas> Mmike: nemas ti pojma :P
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> slazem se :)
<dodobas> strasno nesto :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7NZmJ4rO7wM
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> mrmlj.. predugo traje instalacija kod korisnika: nije dobro; prekratko traje instalacija kod korisnika: opet nije dobro
<weshmashian> ffffuuuu...
<weshmashian> morat cu si slozit tablicu optimalnog trajanja intervencije kod korisnika koja ce citat misli sefovlja...
<weshmashian> i kao bonus, jos jedan raspi mi je otiso ispred misa na eBayu :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: eto kaj kaže lik i da mu u pošti dali bez ikakvog plačanja > Naručen preko Farnell (ElementsI4), prilikom narudžbe samo naglasiti da ga šalju sa običnom poštom a ne DHL-om.
<SilverSpace> uh kaj mi se gimp vuce na atomu 
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je ovaj novi gimp malo tezi za proc i ram
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: hmda, mozda bi trebo tak, al' mi se ne ceka 5 tjedana da ga posalju :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Hrvatska je na Olimpijskim igrama u Londonu osvojila i drugo zlato i to tamo gdje ga i nije očekivala.
<SilverSpace> kaže novinar 
<SilverSpace> a lik je evropski prvak :)
<SilverSpace> i to aktuelni 
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/images2/olimpija_07082012_AFP625.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> mlje
<Mmike> 37C je u jelsi
<Mmike> uzas
<SilverSpace> auch skok na leđa http://www.24sata.hr/sport/njemacki-skakac-u-vodu-krivo-procijenio-pa-skocio-na-dasku-276944?from=preview
<ivoks> kak je vruce
<ivoks> jelly-home: onaj ARP problem
<ivoks> prebacio sam problem proizvodjacu switcha
<ivoks> a kaj je sad ovo...
<ivoks> grad.hr i geof.hr nestali
<ivoks> raspad sustava na srceu
<jelly> carnetu
<ivoks> meni su to sinonimi :)
<jelly> meni ne jer sam radio s njima bas dok su se posvadili
<jelly> eto sad je grad.hr. opet tu
<ivoks> da
<Pupuser> pozdrav svima
<SilverSpace> poz i tebi 
<Mmike> kak moze bit ovak vruce?
<Mmike> na moru sam, i vjertric pirka i sve i POPIZDIT hocu kak je toplo :)
<Mmike> +38
<Mmike> kak je  u zagrebu sad?
<drj_cro> isto kao i tamo samo nema mora :)
<dodobas> nije... sad bio vani... bas je ugodno
<dodobas> ispod 30 je sigurno
<Pupuser> netko u moru netko u lavoru :(
<Pupuser> puúe sjeverac pa je nekak izdrjivo
<obruT> u zg je 29 stupnjeva
<obruT> ~
<jelly> je danas je u zg ok u hladu, fino piri i da se zivit
<dodobas> Mmike: fulao si tjedan kad trebas otici na more :P
<ivoks> puúe
<ivoks> ? :)
<jelly> izvrsno za piti kafu sa sladoledom na terasi na vrhu T-Mobile zgrade
<jelly> severac je púvo ladan
<ivoks> izvrsno je sjediti na plazi i raditi, a na ruci imati terraneo staff narukvicu :)
<ivoks> no limits narukvica :)
<jelly> odi odgledat Thievery Corporation i JSBE za mene
<jelly> :-)
<ivoks> ne znam koji su to
<ivoks> ja tamo idem samo radi cuge :)
<ivoks> i jer mi je besplatno :D
<jelly> Jon Spencer Blues Explosion
<ivoks> mozda i neku curicu pokupiti
<ivoks> pa u sator :)
<Mmike> blah, dva dana tisnog mi je dosta
<dodobas> cuj ti ovog optimista
<Mmike> i barbarelle
<Mmike> da se jos moram mrdat po satorima, puco bi u nekog
<jelly> gle ak nisi optimist ne bus nist i pokupio
<ivoks> da, ozenio se :)
<Mmike> iako mi zao kaj necu parov stelara cut, al' pre izjeb je s hvara doc do gore
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> prosle godine se bez problema moglo pokupit :)
<ivoks> samo sto mi je i cura tadasnja bila na terraneu
<dodobas> bok, evo it kljuc od mog satora :)
<Dud> najgore mi je to kaj se ove godine ne mogu kupat nigdje 
<ivoks> senko opet zaposljava
<BotaniCar> zdra'o
<ivoks> dobro mu ide...
<ivoks> bas me zanima koliko i tko ce mu se javiti na oglas
<Dud> operiral sam bruh i sve se zakompliciralo i morali su ponovno otvarat ranu tak da ne mogu u nikakve javne vode pune bakterija
<obruT> bruh ? pa sta si radio ? uvatio zenu u narucje ili ?
<Dud> da bar
<BotaniCar> Ne znam zakaj me ovo podsjetilo na moju scenu nakon svatova i prenosenje zene preko praga .. 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Dud> prosle godine operirao zucne kamence
<Dud> i lose su me zasili
<Dud> i za godinu dana...puf bruh
<Dud> brb
<obruT> BotaniCar: ja sam svoju jucer pokuso dici pa mi je rekla da ni ne pokusavam da cu bruh dobit :)
<obruT> al ne zato sto sam slab.... :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: si procitao one smijesne/slatke djecje izjave kaj kolaju internetom ? Veli malac : Baka je debela jer je puna ljubavi :) 
<Dud> ja cu svoju preko praga nosit na ledjima
<BotaniCar> lol : https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/185826_226731384116903_634742555_n.jpg 
<BotaniCar> -Mama jel' ti tata kupio tu haljinu ? 
<BotaniCar> -E moj sine , da sam njega cekala ne bih ni tebe imala.
<Dud> moram rucat,pozzzzz
<Mmike> ivoks, mene zanima kol'ko senko placa ljude :)
<BotaniCar> Mene zanima zakaj ga ne pitate :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ak znas python, javi se i saznaj :)
<Mmike> dud pa kaj nemres nit u more?
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> ivoks, django se kosi s mojom filozofijom dobrog frejmvrka :)
<Mmike> odrzavam preko nekoliko django sajtova pa znam kaki je to drek pocesto :) a senko se onda ljuti kad ja to kazem, i tako to :) 
<Mmike> python je najmanji problem, to naucis u tjedan dana, i onda jos u 2 tjedna polovis finese, i plovis. bed je django. 
<Mmike> no dobro :)
<Mmike> mislim da je red da popijem gemist
 * BotaniCar ljubomori na gemist
<BotaniCar> de, reci koju rijec o temperaturi gemista,okoline, finom okusu, laganoj orosenost cashe i vaznosti pravog omjera vino-voda 
<BotaniCar> aj,pliz, da ispalim do kraja
<ivoks> gemist je los
<BotaniCar> samo ako je sirovina za njega losha ! 
<BotaniCar> a, ako je dobra , onda ne treba voda .. 
<BotaniCar> hm,da, imas praf ivoks
<Mmike> da, gemist je los
<Mmike> a alternativa bi bila?
<ivoks> limunada
<BotaniCar> pfft
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/527241_466720580013894_1792230743_n.jpg sise su dobra stvar 
<obruT> BotaniCar: dobra lezaljka...
<BotaniCar> taman po Mmikeovoj mjeri :) 
<obruT> :)
<ivoks> kaj rukometasice danas igraju
<SilverSpace> skoro poluvreme
<ivoks> stol blizu mene
<obruT> treba se ic bavit sportom, a ne gledat tv :P
<ivoks> dvije cure i dva lika
<ivoks> ova dvojica se ne skidaju s telefona
<ivoks> a ove dvije bleje i traze tko ce ih zabavit :)
<ivoks> kreteni, igraju igrice i citaju facebook
<SilverSpace> obruT: je istina kak bi moj netjak reko Å¡ahom 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> mozda nije bez razloga, tko zna koliko su kokosaste ribe :)
<ivoks> boli me kita
<BotaniCar> auu
<ivoks> nek ih zabavljaju jer meni uzimaju link
<drj_cro> lol
<BotaniCar> mwahahaha , vuk dlaku mijenja,al..
<drj_cro> reko sad ce ivoks u akciju krenut 2komada zbarit a njemu smeta sto mu link kradu :)
<ivoks> evo, idu
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: ne znam zakaj javno lazes, nikom ni na tren nije nesto takvo palo na pamet :) 
<drj_cro> :))
<Mmike> barit komade
<Mmike> kaj ste u osnovnjaku? :)
<Mmike> u srednjoj valjda skuzis da se komadi ne bare
<drj_cro> Mmike: ne samo dulje u braku od tebe :)
<Mmike> komadi sami dodju sam trebas znat 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to kaj si ozenjen ne znaci da ti zena cita irc logove (radila je to i prije) , slobodno se ponasaj kao muskarac :)
<Mmike> gle mene ruznog kaki sam, a uvijek neke curice oko mene
<ivoks> mi ostali imamo kriterije :D :D :D
<drj_cro> :)
<BotaniCar> ja nemam kriterije, samo opreznu zenu sposobnu da ubije Bo(n)ga u meni 
<BotaniCar> Nakon operacije grudi pita doktor pacijenticu:
<BotaniCar> - "I jeste li zadovoljni sa veličinom?"
<BotaniCar> - "Da doktore ali ja imam još jednu želju, želim da imam malo krupnije oči."
<BotaniCar> - "Nema problema, sestro pokaži gospođi račun."
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tesko ce rukometasice puno su pogresaka imale 
<SilverSpace> fulanaca pogotovo
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: https://plus.google.com/104759571426496551209/posts/TQDQuKaS2uN
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/402570_235383969886747_70368037_n.jpg :P
<BotaniCar> znam da si fan, oduvijek :)
<ivoks> kak su mi smijesni ovi likovi sa frizurama iz 60.
<ivoks> kak se to zove...
<ivoks> hipsteri
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> sad bi ti moja mega-hipster frendica rekla par stvari :)
<ivoks> ma to su debili
<ivoks> skup s tim instagramom
<ivoks> konacno ti mobiteli rade kakve-takve fotke
<BotaniCar> da , da nisi hipster samo s frizurom ! Treba ti i kabriolet, zelene naocale i zblajhane uske trapke
<ivoks> i onda ih ovi ukenjaju :)
<ivoks> nego, super mi je ovaj dodatak za ubuntu i android
<ivoks> pa kad te netko zove, dobijes dbus obavijest na laptop
<ivoks> mobitel ti moze cak biti i na drugom kraju svijeta :)
<ivoks> malo je jadno sto po defaultu broadcasta na cijeli lokalni intranet, al to kad skuzis i zakljucas, lakse je :)
<Mmike> eto i kre ima problema s novim ubuntuom :)
<BotaniCar> on bi mogao nekaj i napraviti po tom pitanju, vecina ostalih samo kuka :)
<Mmike> pre toplo je
<ivoks> ovo s usb portovima...
<ivoks> mislim, ziher si je nesto iskopcao :)
<Mmike> vele, sutra ce malo bure
<Mmike> fino, fino
<ivoks> shit
<ivoks> http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/laptop/thinkpad/x-series/x230/
<ivoks> i tako x serija nije sto je vise bila
<jelly> s/x serija/thinkpadi/
<ivoks> stavio sam lenovo-hejt status na facebook
<ivoks> i oni su postali hipsteri :)
<jelly> jesi skuzio foru za t seriju, pocetna slika prikazuje model za 7-rednom tastaturom iz prethodne serije koji se vise ne prodaje
<jelly> kad odes mouseoverom po T430 / T430s / T530 ... druga prica
<ivoks> MSC je na Hvaru :)
<Mmike> I ja sam na Hvaru!
<jelly> mislim, ionako kupim jedan u 6 godina, ali picka li im materina bezobrazna
<Mmike> Koja koincidencija! ):)
 * Mmike voli kad jelly psuje :) to se rijetko vidja :)
<jelly> sad nece biti ni taj jedan, sam cu kupit jos par ovih usb tastatura za rezervu
<ivoks> da, no more thinkpads
<ivoks> fuckers
<BotaniCar> Negdje u Bosni NATO vojnik radi sklekove, a oko njega se uzvrtio Mujo i gleda i gleda. Pa kaže:
<BotaniCar> - Jebo mater, ako ona tebi nije pobjegla!
<jelly> wtf MSC
<SilverSpace> bas 
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/sport/kamerunci-su-pobjegli-iz-sela-ne-zele-se-vratiti-u-domovinu-276956
<SilverSpace> http://www.flickr.com/photos/igeldard/2773403505/sizes/o/in/photostream/
<igcek> decki, kad dobijete položnicu za stogod... gore pise da ak ne platiš, da se ide na sud. al ako si poloznicu vec platio onda gledaj na tu podsjetnicu ko na...?
<SilverSpace> Ekonomske analize: Povećanje standarda hrvatskih građana tek u 2014.
<SilverSpace> joj ti neljudi vec to pricaju 10-15 godina
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj fali tastaturi onoj?
<Mmike> minimalno privikavanja trazi, i odlicna je
<jelly> jel ima delete/insert/home/end/pgup/pgdown u 3x2 formatu
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> mislim da su pgupdown pored kuroskih tipki
<Mmike> gotov radni dan
<Mmike> plaza, here we come
<Mmike> ajdte
<civija> ivoks: ping
<dodobas> trudim se skuziti ovo sinkronizirano plivanje, al ne ide
<dodobas> vise je sinkronizirano plutanje
<obruT> dobro je dok plutaju, problem je kad pocnu tonut
<SilverSpace> kmeee kmeee
<obruT> vrijeme za poci na neke aktivnosti...
<ivoks> civija: a?
<chaky> civija: jel' te to zena pustila malo da ircas? :P
<SilverSpace> hebote zet kaj oni nemaju nigdje kartu kuda im idu busevi kojim ulicama
<dodobas> SilverSpace: imas na osmu :) pas masters
<dodobas> http://osm.org/go/0IssTF67?layers=T
<SilverSpace> dodobas: sve se raspalo
<SilverSpace> hebo ih brisanje
<jelly-home> Subject: Podnaslov i naslov u Jutarnjem
<jelly-home> Kinez hodao unazad, izgubio ravnotežu te s visine od 4 metra pao na svoju stanodavku
<jelly-home> Å okirana stanodavka: 'Sjedim tako na terasi i na glavu mi padne Kinez'
<jelly-home> http://www.jutarnji.hr/sokirana-stanodavka---sjedim-tako-na-terasi-i-na-glavu-mi-padne-kinez-/1046065/
<budz0r> http://distribucija.altpro.hr/cjenik.php
<jelly-home> cijena sitnica
<jelly-home> http://distribucija.altpro.hr/cjenik_include.php?kaj=naslov&rijec=raspberry&prikaz=20&input.x=1&input.y=1
<jelly-home> fora search forma... parametar se zove "kaj"
<jelly-home> <jelly-home> .x 363.82 HRK to USD
<jelly-home> <datase`> jelly-home: 363.82 hrk = 60.07 usd
<beardy> By request from jelly-home. Let me know if datase causes problems. Enjoy.
<jelly-home> yay!
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Da6e-BjhWM
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Real Reality, Views: 11401, Rating: 96.778526%
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 22.4°C (12:30 AM CEST on August 08, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 39%. Dew Point: 8.0°C. Pressure: 30.12 in 1020 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly-home> that's enough demoing for now
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-08
<Mmike> Djeste, djaci
<ivoks> previse rakija...
<ivoks> http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/hackberry-a10-60-developer-board-launches-06-08-2012/
<weshmashian> o/
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: super, hvala na linkovlju
<Mmike> kak sam ispo kreten :/
<Mmike> optimizirao krivi stroj
<dodobas> Mmike: bitno da je jedan klijent sretan :)
<Mmike> pa, nije
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jos mi cudno kak lik ima tak malu bazu
<weshmashian> a eto, sad mozes duplo naplatit :D
<Mmike> bit ce toplo danas
<drj_cro> jutro
<Mmike> olor
<dodobas> Mmike: samo 10gb, a ? :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> tipa 170MB :)
<ivoks> dosao update za s3
<ivoks> bas me zanima je li to jelly bean
<Mmike> odustao sam od s3
<Mmike> pun kufer prevelik telefon
<Mmike> tak da cu uzet neki advance ili tako nesto
<Mmike> isto samsung galaxy
<ivoks> je, velikih je dimenzima, ali nije nezgrapan u ruci
<ivoks> dimenzija
<ivoks> sensation mi je ostavio losiji osjecaj
<SilverSpace> jutar
<BotaniCar> dobro jutro, junacine !
<SilverSpace> oj
<BotaniCar> windows update mi vec 3x za redom uspijeva instalirati sje*an SCSI driver :) milina
<SilverSpace> joj od kada nisam upalio windoze
<BotaniCar> Znam, skupe su :) 
<SilverSpace> ma imam legalne
<SilverSpace> i win 7 i xp
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0 , kapa dole 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj mi trebaju su za aplle iTunes
<Mmike> nist
<Mmike> idem(o) doktoru
<BotaniCar> Niam nikad ni upalio iTunes :) 
<BotaniCar> kaj ces kod dr, mika ?
<Mmike> ja sjebat trbuh tihana grlo/uho
<BotaniCar> :( uzroci ? 
<SilverSpace> hjao :(
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: cekaj cekaj kad ti mali naraste :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mali me u manje od godinu dana vec izvozao od doktora do intenzivne .. znam da vremenom bude samo gore
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ili si mislio da ce i mene nekaj boljet' kad mali pocne pi*ke dovoditi doma ? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> joj vec mi je vruce
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: nas je mali u prvih godinu dana isto izvozo
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: sad cekam zabavu kad krene u vrtic :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: si bez beda dobil vrtic ? 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: paaaa, onak, maceha od zene je teta u tom vrticu pa smo malo zicali :D
<SilverSpace> nis bez veze
<weshmashian> bezveze je ic bez veze? :)
<BotaniCar> ^^
<SilverSpace> kad gledam probleme sa klincima moja sestra je onda imala srece
<SilverSpace> jednom je morala kod doktora u ovih pet godina
<BotaniCar> meh, dok bolnica nije u igri, nish nije problem :)
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj je morala ici kod okuliste jer malo slabije vidi na jedno oko
<SilverSpace> koje je vec sad dosta ispravio 
<SilverSpace> vjezbama
<weshmashian> true true
<weshmashian> ja sad moram ic do ortopeda sa klincem jer krivo gazi
<weshmashian> i to je za sad najveci problem kaj je imal
<Mmike> prokleto usrano jugo
<Mmike> tko opce osmisli taj vjetar
<obruT> dalmatinci, ko drugi
<BotaniCar> si bil kod doktora ? 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> meni nista, veli lik
<Mmike> tihani viroza
<Mmike> dobila bijotike neke i kapi za usi i sranja
<BotaniCar> bah, moglo bi i gore
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<Mmike> a brijem da je lik dao antibiotik 'just to be sure'
<Mmike> jer, viroza + antibiotik = no sense
<Mmike> najveci bed s jugom je sto je - toplo
<Mmike> ono, puse tpoli vjegtoar
<obruT> to s antibioticima samo ujebe organizam
<obruT> pizdarije postanu otporne na antibiotike pa se poslije mos ....
<Mmike> It Iz Gemist Time!
<BotaniCar> indeed ! 
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> super je kad ti dodje lik i kaze 'znas, hvala ti, 4 mjeseca trazimo zajeb, i tvoji reporti su nam pomogli pun kufer'
<drj_cro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZIGzpi9lCck
<Mmike> znas da si hrpi drkarosa omogucio da i dalje, to isto, jel
<datase> drj_cro: Title: Invisible Mercedes, Views: 9773757, Rating: 97.83143%
<BotaniCar> Dosao bot ? okakojebeno, hvala donosiocu :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOch48nfLxE&feature=related
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Analog Vogue-Domestic Violation., Views: 33, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> wooohoooo !!! 
<drj_cro> :)
 * BotaniCar does a little happy dance
<jelly> alzo fičuring:
<jelly> .x 100 EUR to HRK
<datase> jelly: 100.00 eur = 749.75 hrk
<BotaniCar> *gasp*
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb / Maksimir, Croatia is 29.0°C (2:00 PM CEST on August 08, 2012). Conditions: Scattered Clouds. Humidity: 22%. Dew Point: 11.0°C. Pressure: 30.12 in 1020 hPa (Falling). 
<BotaniCar> datase: help
<datase> BotaniCar: help [<plugin>] [<command>]
<jelly> BotaniCar: "list".  i pitaj ga u msg da ne patis kanal sa previse smeca
<drj_cro> datase: kace povisica?
<jelly> hehe
<BotaniCar> jelly: fala
<drj_cro> hmm.bice da nece :(
<jelly> to je od kolege svedjanina, ne prica rvacki
<jelly> i najbitnije, now playing ;-)
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Oliver Mandić – Smejem Se, A Plakao Bih, Mungo Jerry – In The Summertime ORIGINAL 1970, Chronberg – The house Jack built (Ping-Pong version), Linus Walleij – Warez the Phuture?, Kent 'Trace' Walldén – Ghost'n Goblins
<BotaniCar> datase: Nickometer
<datase> BotaniCar: The "lame nick-o-meter" reading for "BotaniCar" is 0.0%.
<BotaniCar> well, we need to fill that, don't we ?!
<jelly> velika slova, puno brojaka i cudni znakovi su "lame"
<jelly> .nickometer Vlado9A3CY 
<datase> jelly: The "lame nick-o-meter" reading for "Vlado9A3CY" is 99.3%.
<BotaniCar> A11 TH3 TH1NGS 1 L1K4 !!!
<BotaniCar> datase: Nickometer
<jelly> samo sto glupi bot ne kuzi radio amaterski callsign
<datase> BotaniCar: The "lame nick-o-meter" reading for "BotaniCar" is 0.0%.
<jelly> velim, igraj se na /msg datase nickometer ]b0t@n1c@r[
<jelly> .weather murter
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Vodice, Croatia is 33.8°C (2:27 PM CEST on August 08, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 32%. Dew Point: 15.0°C. Pressure: 29.95 in 1014 hPa (Steady). 
<Mmike> .weather jelsa
<Mmike> .weather hvar
<Mmike> .weather bol
<datase> Mmike: The current temperature in Dalmacija, Vela Luka, Croatia is 34.5°C (2:25 PM CEST on August 08, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 19%. Dew Point: 8.0°C. Pressure: 29.95 in 1014 hPa (Steady). 
<Mmike> blah :/
<datase> Mmike: The current temperature in Brac, Croatia is 38.1°C (2:29 PM CEST on August 08, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 5%. Dew Point: -8.0°C. Pressure: 29.95 in 1014 hPa (Steady). 
<datase> Mmike: The current temperature in Brac, Croatia is 38.1°C (2:29 PM CEST on August 08, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 5%. Dew Point: -8.0°C. Pressure: 29.95 in 1014 hPa (Steady). 
<Mmike> 38.1
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> s tim se ja borim :)
<BotaniCar> pokusaj protiv toga :)
<BotaniCar> lol: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/625473_266425716806490_1905711861_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti je vruce :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da sam znas kako :)
<Mmike> jos 2 cuke i more je samo moje :)
<BotaniCar> jos 2 cuke i odo doma, a RAID se jos nije rebuildal .. 
<BotaniCar> kak sam se smijao sam sebi, picek mi pocel kontinuirano blinkat' s diskom, gledam di-kaj, i onda se sjetim da sam iscupao/vratio jedan disk nutra :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: nista vpn, rad od doma?
<BotaniCar> jelly: imam kaj delat po doma, a da nije vezano uz posel :=) 
<drj_cro> to ti bas i ne radi na windozama :)
<BotaniCar> radi , radi, ali kako ne placaju toliko da ja platim nekog da mjesto mene dela kod kuce dok ja gledam u raid rebuilder % , onda bum sutra vidio kak je proslo :)
<drj_cro> :)
<BotaniCar> to bi bio drugi najdosadniji IT posao kojeg se mogu sjetiti :) Uvjerljivo najdosadniji mi je testiranje backup/recovery procesa (koji rade) :)
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> okrenulo na maestral
<Mmike> i to opaki
<jelly> mda.  Osim sto za obje od tih stvari mozes staviti da radi i otić radit neš drugo, umjesto buljiti u progress bar
<Mmike> to bi moglo znaciti da ce i burica :)
 * Mmike radi od doma
<Mmike> tj, s mora
<Mmike> ne preporucam to nikome
<jelly> ti kuš, tebi je š€f negdje u jamerici
<Mmike> pogotovo u doba kad svi oko tebe piju
<Mmike> u biti nije, preselio je na balkan nekud :)
<jelly> da se na glavu postaviš nemreš otić do kancelarije sam tak
<BotaniCar> jelly: executive report kaze , moram gleadti u progres barr da nekaj ne podje po zlu ! 
<BotaniCar> Sto ce svaki kvantni fizicar potvrditi klimanjem glave i otici dalje
<BotaniCar> zelja = ostvarenje
<BotaniCar> Ako se molite za svoje diskove, SMART nikad ne ode u crveno
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa da. gledas jednom u sat vremena
<BotaniCar> jelly: tak se razgovarati mozemo nas dva, shefu nikad i nikako necu to tak predstaviti :) 
<jelly> ja ne bi placao covjeka za sate busy-waita nad raid poljem, umjesto da ga povremeno poll-a
<BotaniCar> 'kontinuirani monitoring'slicne fraze :)
<jelly> ak te veseli... ;-)
<BotaniCar> naravno da ne bi, radeci u IT firmi ne bi ni ja tu maglu prodavao (pricamo figurativno, ja radim u IT firmi, i sve ovo iznad nema veze s mojim stvarnim ponasanjem! :) )
<BotaniCar> ali ima cvjecarni d.o.o. koje su spremne to i platiti :)
<jelly> ofskroz
<jelly> ili firmi u drzavnom vlasnistvu :-|
<BotaniCar> !!
<BotaniCar> u nailed it there :)
<BotaniCar> jel' netko probao nekaj kao https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/304586_394397140615816_74331432_n.jpg voziti ? Se isplati probati ?
<drj_cro> je fora je skroz
<weshmashian> mrmlj fiskalizacija gundj
<drj_cro> ja gledam bas da kupim jednog
<drj_cro> ima 125ccm za oko 4.5k kn
<BotaniCar> taman sam toliko poreza duzan drzavi .. 
<drj_cro> kaj s fiskalizacijom kad se jos nezna kaj i ko ni koga(samo se zna kada) :)
<BotaniCar> Ne znam, sve kaj sam procitao o fiskalizaciji me tjera da se osjecam kao da imam neku kurac u guzici .. 
<weshmashian> za sad nikaj :) al' firma dela, izmedju ostalog, software za kase, recepcije, financijsko, kurce, palce
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ima istine u onoj izjavi da platforma koja to vrti mora biti java? Znam da su neke firme vec urlale na to 
<weshmashian> a fala bogu imaju po dvije verzije svega toga: jedna se vrti na unixu (tzv. 'stari' software), drugi je kompletno nanovo radjen u .netu
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: neam pojma, moram koljegu uzicat dokumentaciju
<drj_cro> koliko sam ja cuo imaju par prijedloga a sve se vrte oko nekog rezidentnog proga koji naravno radi samo pod dosom
<weshmashian> e sad, posto sam ja jedini *nix 'guru' u firmi sa vise od pol mozga dohvatit ce me 'stari' dio :)
<BotaniCar> kaj guras nixu ? 
<weshmashian> drj_cro: e sad, kolko sam ja skuzio po pricanju bit ce moguce slozit i vlastiti programcic koji ce komunicirat sa poreznom
<BotaniCar> i zakaj si laskas, to kaj imas kose za 4 covjeka ne garantira mozak :) 
<weshmashian> disclaimer: ovo nije provjerena informacija, i'm talking out of my ass here
<drj_cro> nece koliko sam cuo jer na taj nacin onda mozes i varat drzavu
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: ja sam citao bunu protiv prijedloga da to na javi ide, jer onda svi DOS proizvodjaci odose .. znas kam :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: e jebatga, moram se osisat tak i tak :P
<weshmashian> hmda, true that
<drj_cro> enivej treba dic bunu protiv toga :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: salis se ? Mislis, skratiti vrhove, ne ?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ne, mislim osisat
<weshmashian> as in skratit full :)
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: treba, si cital koja je poslijedica tog bila u bosni ? 3500 zatvorenih obrta odmah 
<weshmashian> onak, od vrata na dalje :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: if you do , post a pic, plox 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: oh, znas da bude, ak' nis zemsko ce stavit uz komentar 'buahahahaha' or smtn
<weshmashian> :D
<SilverSpace> jao kaj ste se raspisali
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: nikaj se nismo raspisali :D
<weshmashian> e da, kupio sam si Diablo3 umjesto raspia
<BotaniCar> kaj nisi pital prvo, poklonil bi ti frend acc .. igrao ga je ravno 3 tjedna ( nije kupio, dobio ga je kad je drugom frendu platio 1g wow pretplate) 
<BotaniCar> bas me zanima kak dugo bus igral 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/391386_346309195450961_2138278034_n.jpg
<MmikeNekud> ubuntu
<MmikeNekud> the most stable linux distro ever
<MmikeNekud> NOT
<BotaniCar> kaj je sad bilo? :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: vec imam guest pass :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: a igral bum ko i sve ostalo - sat-dva tjedno ;)
<BotaniCar> probaj deus ex :) nije online, doduse, ako je to bitno 
<weshmashian> nda, dobih slajdove neke prezentacije koja se bavi fiskalizacijom
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: koji? jedinica mi nije bila smak svijeta ko svima...
<BotaniCar> zadnji, instaliral sam ga i guba je, silent hill spika, ne dobijes max XP ako ubijes sve sto se mice 
<weshmashian> kul :) morti i probam
<weshmashian> e, a kak te sluzi grafulja?
<BotaniCar> znas da ju utiliziram koliko i ti svoju, za sad mrak, sve kaj imam a 3D je, na max. Ne grije se, ne kenja 
<weshmashian> fino fino
<weshmashian> to ce onda za b-day ic :D
<BotaniCar> nego, imam jedan CIFS mount ( na drugoj je strani win 2003) na svom linux serveru (centos 6) , dobijam gresku "cp: closing `': Input/output error" kad pokusam kopirati fajl 
<BotaniCar> kak da vidim jel greska uzrokovana s moje strane ili remote ? 
<BotaniCar> usput, unatoc gresci, cini se da se fajl iskopira 'preko' 
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: razbrbljali :)
<BotaniCar> etogasad na, radije bi da bude mrtvilo kao na #linux.hr ? :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: puno mi je za shvatiti vase pisanje ovako odjedanputa
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mi kenjamo od 8-17 , imas fanj vremena za pohvatati nas poslije ! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: na ovoj vrucini rakija ce ti se pokvariti
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: noidea :-/
<BotaniCar> JOJ ! Ti pase petak popodne ? 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace:  JOJ ! Ti pase petak popodne ? 
<SilverSpace> pase ne idem nikuda
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> olrajt, ja mogu drito nakon posla, javim se ! 
<SilverSpace> neda mi se u Istru ici nemaju vode
<BotaniCar> pa , ako je vino dobro, fuckas bevandu, nek si zadrze vodu
<SilverSpace> hebes ih tuljave 
<SilverSpace> malvazija iz vinarije je ok 
<SilverSpace> i cijena je ok
<SilverSpace> tak da se moze
<SilverSpace> ali hebiga smrdiš kad se ne mozes oprati ili ti sol izgriza mozak
<obruT> opet ovaj o zabranjenim stvarima :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: kad cu nego sad
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: tko je jos od smrada umro (sudom po atmosferi u javnom prijevozu) ? :)
<drj_cro> http://i.imgur.com/RtBrV.png :)
<obruT> drj_cro: true true :)
<obruT> s tim da je kod malcice drugacije, mi imamo "dva IT"-a... oni drugi su isto asshole :)
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> http://i.imgur.com/fRfTJ.gif stari al predobar je :)
<BotaniCar> ahahahahaha
<obruT> nego, jel zna tko jer monitori koji se mogu okrenut salju neku informaciju o tome ? ide li to preko dvi ? jel to linux/x-i/stovec zna skuzit i okrenut sliku ?
<BotaniCar> de , de, prosjecan linux ne zna skuzit ni da imas 2 monitora, nije bitno kakva, ne ocekuj previse :)
<obruT> hm, da :)
<ivoks> obruT: zna skuziti
<ivoks> randr se koristi za zakretanje slike
<obruT> mislim, okrenuo sam doma monitor i nist se nije dogodilo sad ne znam jel to normalno ili ne :)
<obruT> al nije mi se dalo ni sekunde potrosit na bilo kakve postavke ili sto vec
<ivoks> nema postavki
<obruT> sad mi tek palo na pamet jer imam neke casopise za procitat :)
<ivoks> ako nije sam zaokrenuo, onda pokrenes naredbu
<ivoks> xrandr --rotate normal,inverted,left,right
<obruT> thanx, bas cu probat kad dodjem doma...
<ivoks> a mozda ce i 'xrandr --auto' biti dovoljan
<MmikeNekud> daklem
<obruT> dobro mi dodje za citat casopise
<MmikeNekud> opet mi nisu platili
<MmikeNekud> tj, opet su sjebali
<MmikeNekud> i opet sam dobio 300 dolara bonusa
<MmikeNekud> KAD CE TO U HRVATSKOJ TAKO?!
<ivoks> radje se zabrini sto ti poslodavac ne moze platiti na vrijeme
<ivoks> u hrvatskoj puno toga jos nece nikako jos dugo, dugo
<MmikeNekud> mah, nije platio jer je konj
<MmikeNekud> i to, pazi, 2 dana :)
<MmikeNekud> ne 2 tjedna
<MmikeNekud> ili 2 mjeseca
<MmikeNekud> nego 2 dana
<MmikeNekud> sad me zvao na telefon i ispricavao se k'o da mi je ubio nerodjeno djete
<drj_cro> pozz,dosta za danas
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/575949_338946889520525_1283874252_n.jpg
<jelly> MmikeNekud: kod nas je ak placa sjedne prvi radni dan u mjesecu, "opala, super kvalitetna firma"
<MmikeNekud> znam :/
<MmikeNekud> stovise, po zakonu/ugovoru, najcesce tek 15tog moras bit placen
<MmikeNekud> meni u ugovoru pise isto da cu do 10tog dobit paru
 * jelly radi u super kvalitetnoj firmi <g>
<MmikeNekud> al' obicno je para prvi radni dan u mjesecu
<MmikeNekud> jedino sto sam ja pred 3 dana 2 fakture slao
<MmikeNekud> jedna placena, druga nije
<ivoks> to je sve stvar ugovora o radu
<ivoks> ne mora biti do 15.
<ivoks> niti mora biit 1.
<ivoks> moze biti i 29. ako se tako dogovorite
<BotaniCar> ja sam, dok je trebalo, vrlo brzo rjesavao probleme s zakasnjelom isplatom  - otisao bih u drugu firmu. Toliko posla jos ima 
<ivoks> pocela bura puhati
<ivoks> svi na plazi
<ivoks> satori se samo trgaju jedan za drugim
<ivoks> ne bura, jugo il nesto
<MmikeNekud> maestral
<MmikeNekud> tu puse maestral, i to fino 
<MmikeNekud> sto je ok, maestral je vjetar koji mora puhati popodne
<MmikeNekud> ako puse znaci da je vrijeme stabilno\
<ivoks> zaninovic u polufinalu
<ivoks> koliko potrganih i prevrnutih satora
<SilverSpace> puse i ovdje
<SilverSpace> lahor :)
<obruT> damn, a treba vozit bajk :P
<obruT> valjda na sljemenu nece smetat :P
<SilverSpace> sad u polufinalu dvostruka svijetska na dvostruku europsku prvakinju 
<SilverSpace> obruT: slabo puse 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> nist, idem pa cem vidjet :)
<obruT> pozdrav !
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da, steta
<ivoks> SilverSpace: billo bi bolje da je to finale
<SilverSpace> drama spanjolci francuzi
<SilverSpace> rukomet
<SilverSpace> 23 sec
<SilverSpace> ode francuska
<SilverSpace> 2sec prije kraja
<MmikeNekud> steta
<ivoks> kaj, spanjolci su pobijedili?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne francuzi
<SilverSpace> karabatic odbijanac od golmana njemu tocno u ruke na crti
<ivoks> bit ce pakao
<SilverSpace> provukli se
<SilverSpace> spanjolci bili bolji 3/4 utakmice
<SilverSpace> ali madari dobili island
<SilverSpace> sto je iznadenje
<SilverSpace> prejaka ova kineskinja
<hex20dec> Hey people, can you please please tell me if I have mistakes here, and if so can you please correct me? http://pastebin.com/twh3kAtd
<hex20dec> Thank you.
<dodobas> hex20dec: this is not ubuntu-humanresources...
<jelly-home> ha, to je bilo cudno
<Vlado9A3CY> a jest Å¡aljiv ovaj hex20dec
<jelly-home> često stranci miješaju .hu i .hr
<jelly-home> tak da možda i nije toliko čudno
<jelly-home> <ashp> "In a commit made for Debian's forthcoming 7.0 Wheezy release, Xfce is now the default desktop choice.
<jelly-home> \o/
<dodobas> :D
<Mmike> zasto ubuntu neda da napravim novu wireless mrezu sa WPA/WPA2 nego samo sa WEP?
<Mmike> network manager je glup
<Mmike> za popizdit
<Mmike> al' kak je wiindows network kliktarica glupa
<Mmike> to je uzas
<dodobas> wicd ?
<Mmike> sto je wicd?
<dodobas> kao network manager, ali radi :)
<Mmike> ma, radi network manager
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> moras se prebacit u brain-damage mode da ti bude logican
<Mmike> a i onda moras iptables ovo ono
<Mmike> za upalit nat i ina sranja
<Mmike> al' na windowsima
<Mmike> pa to je lutrija :)
<Mmike> kliknes, pa ne radi
<Mmike> pa kliknes cancel, pa proradi :)
<Mmike> ugl, sad i zena, bolesna, moze kroz moj laptop, na internet
<Mmike> i sad, u NMu mogu fino kliknit na 'adhoc mreza moja super-duper'
<Mmike> i onda se on spoji odspoji
<Mmike> a u windowsima moras plesat ples
<dodobas> nisi ti bezveze isao u plesnu skolu :)
<Mmike> ubili tunis
<Mmike> potopili SAD
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-09
<dodobas> yquepasa
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: opet pljuckas po necem kaj samo ne znas sloziti ? :) mislim na stelanje win mreze :)
<Mmike> slozeno je, bote, slozeno
<Mmike> al', brate mli s isusom na krizu
<Mmike> izaberem Open->Wel
<Mmike> erm Wep
<Mmike> i nemrem upisat key :)
<Mmike> nema
<Mmike> onda slozim adhoc mrezu
<Mmike> upalim ju na laptopu
<Mmike> i nemres se spojit
<Mmike> onda remove, dodam mrezu - wolaha, sad se vidi u onom popisu mreza
<Mmike> kliknem i ovaj 'fail to acquire network  blabla'
<Mmike> iako nema DHCPa i sve je staticko i manualno
<Mmike> a nedo bog da slucajno mozes za vise mreza imati razlicite postavke
<BotaniCar|2> ne znam, stari moj, oklen tebe svi ti problemi, nista sto si opisao nisam nikad ni vidio kao problem negdje 
<Mmike> tak da eto, sad radi za adhoc, al' kad dodjem doma, onda opet nece raditi :)
<weshmashian> jutar
<Mmike> tja, cini se da ti rabis racunala na malo jednostavnijem nivou :)
<weshmashian> nisam ni oci otvorio a vec bitchanja :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ako pod tim mislis da ne koristim mreze, varas se, koristim :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: Mmike ne zna drugacije, ali ja ga volim :)
<Mmike> pa eto, probaj sloziti adhoc mrezu
<Mmike> al' tako da mosh birati di ces se spojiti
<Mmike> i da nemas dhcp
<Mmike> i da svaka mreza ima svoje postavke
<Mmike> winxp imaju one 'alternate network settings'
<Mmike> al' to iz nekog razloga ne radi na adhoc mrezama
<Mmike> ili neradi uopce samo se meni jedno na adhoc mrezi manifestiralo
<Mmike> cek bas da vidim dal' ce se htjet spojit laptop na mobitel
<BotaniCar|2> pa, to je tocno setup kakav mi 2je kolega trenutno koriste. imas i na win7 alternative settings
<Mmike> imas i kruske na stablima :)
<Mmike> velim, ne radi. dok nisam upisao IP adresu i masku, niije telo da radi
<Mmike> nego su windowsi silom htjeli od DHCPa uzeti stvari
<Mmike> i, eto
<Mmike> spojio se sad na mobitel (koji glumi AP), al' mreza ne radi
<Mmike> zasto? zato sto ima IP postavke od AdHoc mreze
 * BotaniCar|2 mrmlja nesto o Mmikeu i vojnim verzijama windowsa
<Mmike> ma milina :)
<Mmike> inace, cini se da NM u novijim uubuntujima nije takvo smece kao u starijima
<Mmike> samo sto ja trosim 11.04, pa eto ):)
<weshmashian> sad bi ja mogo ic pljuvat po CentOS-u sam zato kaj nisam neki dan znal selinux skonfat :D
<weshmashian> al' necu jer znam da sam glup :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: al si ga znal iskljucit, kazes ? :) 
<Mmike> weshmashian, jedno je 'ne znam', drugo je 'softver je los'
<Mmike> NetworkManager je fakat los
<BotaniCar|2> Brijem da bi, kad bi covjek znao doci do statistika, 'setenforce 0' bila u top 10 centos komandi :)
<Mmike> al' windowsmrezakonf je katastrofa
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: jesam :) al' ipak ga nisam ugasil :) i nisam nastelal :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: kaj se tice NM-a on je srot odavno i to znam, nije se odnosilo na to :)
<Mmike> nego na ueber-mocne windowse? :)
<weshmashian> uber-mocne-never-fails-does-what-it's-told-windows :)
<BotaniCar|2> c c c , Mmike, znas da si mi u zivotu dovoljno puta pomogao da cu ti rado sloziti windowse ? :)
<Mmike> ti imas neki svoj patch? :)
<Mmike> velim ti, ne radi
<Mmike> upravo probao
<weshmashian> Mmike: mislim, ok, nisu ni win savrseni, al' ne znam za nikoga tko bi imao probleme ko ti :)
<Mmike> moram na ruke zaklikat 'obtain pizdamater automatically'
<BotaniCar|2> *zjev*
<BotaniCar|2> ces da se remoteom spojim ? :) 
<Mmike> to kaj ti nisi nikad to tak pokusao slozit, pa mislis da 'radi', sasma nesto drugo :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: elem, potrosil sam jedno 45min da pokusam natjerat UserDir na apachetu da proradi onda sam odustal i otiso spat :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: nisam pokuso slozit da se spaja na ad-hoc i da trosi alternativne mreze ovisno o lokaciji?
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: cek cek, kaj si shtel napravit ? I kaj nije radilo ? 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: long story short: http://host/~user/, prvo mi selinux zabranil sve, pa ga slozil pa i dalje nekaj nije delalo pa sam odusto :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, da, al' da svaka ima svoje posavke mreze
<weshmashian> to sam tak i tak po doma iso nekaj isprobavat pa mi nije ni bilo toliko bitno
<BotaniCar|2> pasmater, vis kad sam pun predrasuda, trazil sam pred metar dana nekaj drugo  vezano uz selinux i vidio tipa kak opisuje kak oce prek apacheta posluziti userland, nisam opce pogledal nikaj osim prve recenice jer sam mislil da nitko ziv to nece raditi 
<weshmashian> Mmike: nem pojma kaj da ti velim, imal sam slozeno na lapu da trosi postavke tocno te mreze koristeci alternate configurations
<weshmashian> jedino sranje je bilo ak su dvije razlicite mreze imale isti network (192.168.1.whatever)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: ma stel sam isprobat wordpress multisite pa reko ajmo mi to na centosu zavrtit
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: da ne ispadne da samo kenjam, mogu predloziti 3rd party app 'network profiler' ? pa si podesi 45 razlicitih profila, klikni koji zelis aktivirati, i pusti nek se on pobrine ?
<Mmike> weshmashian, i onda kad hoces trecu, di upises njene postavke?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: fresh install, nis namjesteno tralalala :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, opala, vish
<Mmike> sram me bilo sto ocekujem da OS ima to sve
<Mmike> thnx :)
<obruT> ne znam cemu tolika strka oko selinuxa, pa on je skroz lagan za konfigurirat, samo jedan config fajl i jedna config linija: /etc/selinux/config   stavis SELINUX=disabled :)
<BotaniCar|2> ma, ima, ali mi je jednostavnije predloziti 3rd party app nego s tobom prolaziti kroz konfiguraciju :) Em ti neces bas slusat, em ja ne znam objasnit :)
<Mmike> di nadjem to?
<Mmike> ima?
<Mmike> di ima?
<Mmike> kak ima?
<Mmike> nema :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: malo gugla, ima tih aplikacija 300 
<Mmike> imas 2 mogucnosti, plus 'alternate' ne radi (bar meni ne radi, na winxp, za adhoc mrezu).
<Mmike> debil hoce DHCP i faila, iako u alternate ima upisane ipadrese i sv
<Mmike> sve
<BotaniCar|2> vidi jel ti ovaj lijep: http://www.mobilenetswitch.com/
<weshmashian> Mmike: obicno nakeljim sve IP-ove u TCP/IP properties -> advanced
<Mmike> mysql zajeb
<Mmike> potjeras DELETE FROM bla WHERE timestamp <= '2012-01-01'
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> i onda to traje 15ak minuta
<Mmike> i onda zabrijes da, ma, nebi ti to ipak, i ctrl-c
<weshmashian> elem, ovo me sve podsjeca na dvojicu kolega, jednom je DNS uvijek kriv za sve vezano uz mrezu, drugom nemres objasnit da se DHCP da nastelat da uvijek da isti IP tocno odredjenom racunalu
<Mmike> pol tablice obrisano, pol nije :)
<weshmashian> :D jel' ima mysql transakcije?
<Mmike> weshmashian, nemam dhcp, zelim staticku IP adresu.
<Mmike> weshmashian, ima, sa InnoDBom. U Percona-serveru to radi ok, mysql to ima potrgano. Navodno 5.6 ce bit super.
<weshmashian> Mmike: nisam ni rekel da imas, ovo pricam za moje dibiduse :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: probaj ovaj network profiler i idemo gubiti vrijeme na raspravu o necem drugom :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, komplikovano mi to sad. ovak radi, koristit cu samo na moru, kad dodjem u Zagreb znam da moram upalit 'de preko DHCPa' i sve ce bit 5
<Mmike> zena bolesna, pa da moze internetat iz kreveta dok ja gledam pornjavu
<weshmashian> ah, old school topic material :)
<BotaniCar|2> kajaznam, svi koje znam da imaju windowse i laptop, imaju neki mrezni profajler, jer apsolutno svi moraju svugdje bit spojeni, a nitko nema 2 ista (automaCka) mrezna setupa, pa da dodjes nekam i samo se pristekas ko coik :)
<drj_cro> jutar
<BotaniCar|2> jutro drj_cro , kaj ti ne volis u informatici, danas ujutro ? 
<weshmashian> jutar
<weshmashian> :D
<drj_cro> ja ujutro volim sve :)
 * weshmashian ne voli juzere, bilo jutro, bilo podne
<drj_cro> vec oko 9 pocinjem mrzit svijet :)
<BotaniCar|2> Meni, recimo, idu na kurac administratori koji radije debugiraju strgani user profile , umjesto da sloze covjeku novi za 10 min, da moze raditi
<BotaniCar|2> bas tetoshim jednog takvog na #windows 
<weshmashian> na trenutak mi palo na pamet kak bi se mogo joinut tam, odmah skuzih da to neb' bilo dobro :)
<BotaniCar|2> frajer je izgubio onog psica u searchu, i korak po korak, dodjemo do tog da su 'malo customizirali' windows, ne nacin da ne znaju kaj su delali :) I probamo da lli novokreirani profil dela kak treba - dela, i velim mu da migrira kaj treba tamo i bok, a on ne bbi :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: windows-server je ok :)
<BotaniCar|2> * ##windows-server
<weshmashian> mislim da ce mi taj trebat u jednom trenutku :D
<weshmashian> sto me sjeti, moram virtualac jedan provjerit
<weshmashian> unix na njemu veselo radi do jednog trenutka kad odluci izjavit da je pojeo svu memoriju za konekcije (?!) i ne jebe nis ni pol posto
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o :)
<BotaniCar|2> is a nice
<weshmashian> bas. a 'jedan trenutak' je 12-24h nakon reboota :)
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o , i nasumicno vrijem ? Izvrsno !
<weshmashian> a sad bu i mmike uzival - jedan lik je napisal da mu se to desavalo kad se Vista klijent ftp-o na server :)
<BotaniCar|2> AHA ! Prokleti MS sabotersko-fundamentalisticko-destruktivni klosati ! 
<weshmashian> a rijesio je kao zamjenom routera
<BotaniCar|2> :))))))))
<weshmashian> takoe!
<BotaniCar|2> Da, ruteri su jataci MS sabotersko-fundamentalisticko-destruktivni klosarima !
<drj_cro> :)
<BotaniCar|2> onaj CISCO, to je tek bagra HDZovsko lopovska :)
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313560_10151066450668820_898238042_n.jpg
<ivoks> ne da je krasan, nego bas tu boju i ja zelim za bas takav svoj buduci auto
<drj_cro> i opet ford :)
<obruT> prava preseratorska boja :)
<weshmashian> kolko god mat crni tutac izgleda super na fotkama, IRL je ta boja drek :)
<weshmashian> dodje mi da uzmem kredu i saram po istom :D
<dodobas> weshmashian: nije, ako na auto ugradis neonke da ga osvijetljavaju :)
 * BotaniCar|2 si misli kak bi se weshmashian,on, i djeca divno zabavili s paketom kreda u boji i ivoksovim buducim autom
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: kad ivoks kupi auto,idemo na izlet ? :)
<ivoks> obruT: pa kaj nije doba
<ivoks> dobra
<ivoks> ono... svi imaju glossy... mat je nova crna :)
<BotaniCar|2> glegle, nasao sam si virtualku s ubuntuom 10.04LTS :) 
<dodobas> mat je nova crna, ahaahhaha
<dodobas> ivoks: trendsetter
<drj_cro> lol mmikeov komentar sa facea "Daklem, NetworkManager u Ubuntuu je fakat drek. Onak, mega-drek. Al zato konfiguracija mreze u Windowsima, pa to je da si pucas u veliki i mali mozak odjednom."
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: al' gle, zapravo, nije losa ideja ofarbat si tak auto u 'skolska ploca' farbu i dat klicnu da ga ukrasi :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: padne kisa i moze nanovo :)
<BotaniCar|2> pa, mozda bolja nego imati 'klasicnu' boju, klinci ce svejedno napraviti svoje :)
 * BotaniCar|2 ode na FB napisati mmiketu rijec dvije :)
 * weshmashian gleda kolegu kak pokusava skuzit koji je kondezator otiso na napajanju monitora da ga 'popravi'
<weshmashian> sve cekam da se electrocuta
<BotaniCar|2> zna netko koji je ( 2.x) kernel defaultni na debian 6.0  DVD installeru ?
<BotaniCar|2> pita me vmware, a ne sjecam se jel 2.4 ili 2.6
<drj_cro> 2.6 ak se ne varam
<drj_cro> al to mozes provjeri na debian.org
<BotaniCar|2> meh, pitao na #debian, 2.6 , thx
<dodobas> 2.6.32
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> kad kliknem u one prozorcice di su virtualni deskotpi
<Mmike> smrznu se xi
<Mmike> ZIVIO COMPIZ
<Mmike> ivoks, daj si kupi neki normalan auto slijedeci put :)
<drj_cro> recimo mazdu :)
<ivoks> mazdu demio
<ivoks> frendici dva puta riknula na autoputu u tjedan dana
<ivoks> i to na istom mjestu, +/- 2km
<drj_cro> ukleto mjesto :)
<ivoks> nije, ja s fordom tamo prodjem 2-4 puta tjedno :)
<drj_cro> daj frendici da provoza forda tamo :)
<BotaniCar|2> nda, al ford je to :) 
<ivoks> ima 231.000km
<ivoks> peri-deri auto
<ivoks> ja ionako Mmikea ne dozivljavam ozbiljno kad pricamo o autima
<ivoks> jer on fakat vjeruje kako je Demio bolji od Mondea :)
<BotaniCar|2> meni je kod Mmikea super bas to sto cvrsto vjeruje u sve sto vjeruje - dok ga ne razuvjeris, moras mu priznati toliko da se nekad ipak da izvesti na pravi put :)
<BotaniCar|2> Daj mi jos ~10 godina, i navuci cu ga da gleda na windose kao nesto sto moze posluziti, makar ne volio :)
<weshmashian> 10? optimist? :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: makakvi, lupat cu ispod pojasa ! :) 
<ivoks> pa on je dosao iz tog svijeta
<ivoks> moras samo igrati na nostalgiju
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: tocnoto :)
<BotaniCar|2> sjecam ga se k'o danas kak veselo developa u visual studiu ! :) Hepi Majk :)
<BotaniCar|2> kak je predobro imati novi PC :) Mogu delat,a da ne cekam da mi sustav nekaj napravi, nego on mene ceka <3
<Mmike> pa, bolji je od mondea
<Mmike> sad, nemres rec da je veci
<Mmike> ili udobniji
<Mmike> ili brzi
<Mmike> mislim, ne pretjerujmo :)
<Mmike> moj demio ima 260k km
<Mmike> i vozi k'o veliki
<Mmike> doduse, svake 2 godine potrosim oko 3k kuna na auto
<Mmike> mazda 323 koju sam vozio prije sam prodao kad je imala 360k km
<Mmike> bas me zanima kad ce mondejo tol'ko moc
<Mmike> nego, ivoks
<Mmike> jesi imao kad pacemaker da se brine oko haproxyja
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> uzasno me iritira nemogucnost haproxyja da komuniciraju medjusobno
<ivoks> ali pacemaker je sranje, kao i ford :)
<ivoks> dok je haproxy uberzakon
<ivoks> kao i mazda
<BotaniCar|2> LOL !!!!!!!
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> da, i slanica je najbolja plaza na svijetu :)
 * BotaniCar|2 lupa screenshote k'o veliki
<Mmike> gledam dvije susjede
<Mmike> babe
<Mmike> kako se svadjaju
<Mmike> mozda ce se potuc :)
<Mmike> steta sto su predaleko pa dizajr nemre to snimiti
<Mmike> nista bolje nego dvije sumjestanke kako se svadjaju :)
<Mmike> nije ford sranje, samo je losiji od mazde
<Mmike> ok, pardon, sranje je :)
<BotaniCar|2> kak sad ubuntu hoce restart da nadogradi sustav ?! mislio sam da mogu imati infinite uptime s azurnim sustavom, PREVARA ! 
<Mmike> krivo si mislio :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj ne  ? :) 
<Mmike> pa ak ti je doso novi kelner
<Mmike> moras rebootat
<BotaniCar|2> Ne, tebi je , nadogradio sam U 10.04LTS , nakon kaj virtualku nisam palio .. od trena kad je 10.04 dosao :)
<BotaniCar|2> znas da si kod mene nasao zagubljeni debian 3, desi mi se svako malo da negdje naletim na neku zaboravljenu testnu virtualku :)
<Mmike> nista od tuce
<Mmike> razisle su se
<BotaniCar|2> Moram popodne (opet) skinut windowse 8 , treba napravit virtualku za usere da se poigraju .. koji kram me ceka krajem godine kad svi navale da bi to na svoj PC .. 
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj si na slanici?
<Mmike> ivoks, ma jok, na hvaru
<ivoks> bas sam htio reci kako se na slanici babe ne svadjaju
<ivoks> al eto, opet je hvarska plaza bolja :)
<Mmike> jup
<Mmike> murter je za ove sto voze fordove, hvar je za nas prave jebace s zenama :)
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> kak mu sad zena dobro dodje
<Mmike> danas bi moglo bit ne-vruce
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb, tresnjevka
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 25.3°C (10:00 AM CEST on August 09, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 38%. Dew Point: 10.0°C. Pressure: 30.18 in 1022 hPa (Steady). 
<obruT> .weather spickovina
<obruT> hmmm...
<drj_cro> pregorio datase :)
<ivoks> .weather murter
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in Vodice, Croatia is 30.8°C (10:08 AM CEST on August 09, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 32%. Dew Point: 12.0°C. Pressure: 30.01 in 1016 hPa (Steady). 
<ivoks> .weather hvar
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in Brac, Croatia is 32.5°C (10:08 AM CEST on August 09, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 7%. Dew Point: -8.0°C. Pressure: 30.01 in 1016 hPa (Steady). 
<ivoks> .weather kabul
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> 10:07 <datase> Error: Could not retrieve weather for "spickovina".
<obruT> .weather donji zagon
<Mmike> jelly, odakle skuplja temperature ?
<obruT> pih, ne zna za spickovinu, ne zna za donji zagon... sto ak budem htio kod Ahmeta na cevape, a ne znam temperaturu...
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: bot koji bi znao temperaturu cevapa kod Ahmeta bi vrijedio zlata :)
<Mmike> sto vi mislite o globalnom zagrijavanju?
<Mmike> dal' je to man-induced, ili je to, eto, jednostavno tako?
<obruT> cuj, temperatura i vlaga cevapa su dosta bitni :) 
<obruT> pa cuj, utjecaj covjeka sigurno postoji, samo pitanje u kojoj mjeri
<Mmike> apropos: nagovara me frend da odemo u vrbosku na cevape, da su izvrsni. To k'o da mi kaze da u Zagrebu ima svjeze skuse. :)
<Mmike> obruT, pa da, i dal' je uopce bitan, il' je zanemariv.
<Mmike> sto ti mislis?
<Mmike> ja mislim da je to zavjera da nas se prisili da prihvatimo svjetsku vladu
<Mmike> na kraju cemo svi morati voziti Mondeo
<ivoks> nije nasao ni za kabul :)
<ivoks> idem na plazu
<obruT> Mmike: bice dobro ako budes ista vozio
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kad pogledas koliko smo utjecali na okolinu, ne vjerujem da je zanemarivo
<BotaniCar|2> em smo zgrijali sve , em smo sjebali rashladne mehanizme
<BotaniCar|2> nemre biti zanemarivo
<weshmashian> nemre, eto, kod mene u ofisu nas 10 + picek po svakom i sa dvije klime umiremo :)
<BotaniCar|2> :) Necu ni zamisliti koliko topline emitirate van 
<BotaniCar|2> i plina rashladnog
<BotaniCar|2> i prdaca
<BotaniCar|2> uff
<jelly-home> prdci ostaju unutra, samo se rashlade
<BotaniCar|2> netinstall na centosu je fakat pristojan.
<weshmashian> a klime nam zapravo koriste da rade propuh jerbo su u kurcu :)
<BotaniCar|2> triba na ubuntuju probat, nisam godinama
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, odakle to?
<Mmike> mislim, odakle ti te informacije
<Mmike> jebemu, pa ovaj 11.04 je fakat potrgan s drekpizom
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: oprosti, koje informacije ?
<Mmike> "BotaniCar|2> em smo zgrijali sve , em smo sjebali rashladne mehanizme"
<Mmike> kak znas da smo mi zagrijali?
<Mmike> da, temperatura raste
<Mmike> al' di je dokaz da smo mi za to krivi?
<ivoks> dapace, hrpa je dokaza da nismo krivi
<jelly-home> "kak si mozes priustiti radit dalje istu stvar cak i ako nisi siguran da smo mi krivi" je bolje pitanje
<ivoks> povijest zemlje zna za puno vece koncentrancije co2
<ivoks> i za puno vise temperature
<ivoks> i gle vraga, ima pattern
<jelly-home> yep, ali ja i moja hipotetska djeca ne zivimo u povijesti nego sad
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: zna se da emisija CO2 dize temperaturu, takodjer se okvirno zna i koliko emitiramo. Zna se da sjecemo shume koje to kompenziraju, a ne zasadjujemo. Satelitski je vidljivo da smo sjebali golfsku struju i time gadno zagrijali vodu, nisam dovoljno upucen da idem dalje, ovo mi je iz prsta kaj se mogu sjetiti i da se provjeriti
<Mmike> 'zna se'
<Mmike> di ti je to?
<BotaniCar|2> pa, guglaj za CO2 emission 
<Mmike> zna se i da je isus uskrsnuo
<BotaniCar|2> velim, kaj sam naveo, da se izguglat
<Mmike> mislim, kakav je to argument, 'zna se'
<Mmike> pa, velim, i za isusa se cuda daju izguglat
<ivoks> da smo sjebali golfsku struju, europa bi se smrznula
<ivoks> preko noci
<jelly-home> Mmike: kaj bi ti, doktorsku dizeraciju na ircu?
<Mmike> ne, neg ta halabuka oko 'sjebali smo', mi je cudna
<BotaniCar|2> pa, provjeri me, ja sam dao tezu, mozes prihvatiti ili pokusati pobiti ; ili me odignorirati , jambranje o semantici je besmisleno
<Mmike> na osnovu cega 'sjebali smo'
<ivoks> sigurno je da nismo pomogli
<Mmike> s druge strane kad slusam onog ludog Paara, opet neznam kaj bi rekao :)
<ivoks> ali isto tako se zemlja rijesila i puno vecih nametnika
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, pa, odakle ti teza? 'cuo si', ili si bas istraziovao i nasao dokaz?
<drj_cro> recimo dinosaura :)
<jelly-home> a mislim cijela prica nema smisla dok god i BotaniCar|2 sjedi u klimatiziranom stanu ili uredu i vozi se autom, jel
<drj_cro> hebo kolko je dinosaur CO2 stvorio svojim prdcem :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ne palim klimu ni doma ni na poslu, i vozim se koliko moram :) Ali,da , imas pravo
<jelly-home> ivoks: pa nije li nama u cilju da nas se _ne_ rijesi?
<ivoks> nije
<jelly-home> lol
<ivoks> nama je u interesu da iskoristo ovaj planet koliko mozemo i nastavimo dalje
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: sto sam napisao, sam procitao negdje gdje sam vjerovao izvoru, velim, ako se ne slazes, reci zakaj 
<jelly-home> wtf
<jelly-home> ivoks: doesn't scale
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kak ne
<ivoks> gdje pise da se svi moraju spasiti?
<jelly-home> lijepo ne, planeta ima finitni broj
<ivoks> dovoljno je 10ak da se vrsta nastavi
<BotaniCar|2> jos jedna masonchina :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: to ne mozes znati :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, zato kaj nema smisla. jedini uzrok-posljedica je - temperature rastu. Da, al' u odnosu na sta?
<jelly-home> ivoks: mogu, to veli treuntna fizika
<ivoks> u crkvi su te krivo ucili
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> odakle vam uopce to da temperature rastu?
<Mmike> da, one dve babe sto su se svadjale. Veli jedna drugoj: "ti uopce nisi prava krscanka niti katolkinja!"
<Mmike> a ova druga popizdi na to :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: pa, sva mjerenja se kompariraju na neko pocetno mjerenje, ako ne znas koji je default, ne ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, upravo to - neznas koji je default, temperature se mjere tek nesto vise od 100 godina
<jelly-home> ivoks: sa meteo.hr 
<Mmike> to k'o da ja velim, laptop mi ima steady temperaturu od 68C, tak je cijelo vrijeme, a nemam mjerenje da je kad ga upalim bio na - 30C
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ne znam, ali znam(o) da je od prve izmjere narasla, slazem se da ne znamo da li je krivulja rasta neprirodno ostra, ali znamo da utjecemo na nju
<Mmike> ivoks, pa rastu, globalno. U zadnjih 100 godina u prosjeku narasla za stupanj i kusur.
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, opet pitam - kako znamo? odakle to da znamo? po cemu znamo?
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Glacier_Mass_Balance.png
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kaj me ti pitas u stvari, sad si sam rekao da postoje mjerni zapisi unatrag 100 i kusur godina, otud znamo
<jelly-home> ono sto je interesantnije je da oscilacije klimatskih parametara rastu cak i ako se ne vidi na srednjim vrijednostima
<Mmike> komarci! u pol 11! pa koji drek?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, da, znamo da unutar 100 godina temp raste. Kako znamo da smo MI uzrok toga?
<ivoks> dakle, topio se i prije 1960.
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: a mozda je prije 100 godina bas bilo hladno! [...]
<ivoks> a negdje i debljina raste
<Mmike> a, gle. pogle kilimandzaro pred 20 godina i danas .,onda je imao snijega, danas ga nema.
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: jel znamo da emisija CO2 dize temperaturu ? Znamo, jel znamo da industrija emitira CO2 kojeg bez nje ne bi bilo, kaj nije jasno ?
<Mmike> otopio se
<Mmike> al' opet, odakle to da smo MI krivi za to
<BotaniCar|2> nitko ne veli (bar ja ne) da smo mi PRIMARNI krivci, ali da doprinosimo promjeni nije sporno
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, jasno je da ti je konkluzija losa, premise su ti nepovezane.
<Mmike> naravno da doprinosimo
<Mmike> doprineses cim prdnes
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ospori.
<Mmike> a kamoli kad upalis klimu, ili dizl auto
<ivoks> decki
<BotaniCar|2> ok, time smo odgovorili na ono sto si pitao, imas drugacije pitanje ?
<Mmike> al' dal' doprinosis u tolikoj mjeri da se zato snijeg na kilimandjaru otopio?
<ivoks> *prosjecna* temperatura na polovima pada
<ivoks> stvar je da ekstremi postaju ekstremniji
<ivoks> http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k247/dhm1353/Climate%20Change/Amunndsen.png
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, klima se mijenja, to je neupitno
<Mmike> upitno je to dal' smo mi odgovorni za to
<BotaniCar|2> ne znam,Mmike, nemam kompetenciju ni mjerne instrumente da kazem kategoricko DA/NE, ali sto god mogu procitati, upareno s zdravim razumom kaze da doprinosim. Jedna tvornica zagrije stvar vise nego 10000 krava koje prde
<ivoks> mijenjanje podrazumijeva da to nije normalno
<ivoks> a fora je u tome da je to normalno
<ivoks> te promijene su normalne
<ivoks> desavale su se prije, desavat ce se opet
<ivoks> dio covjecanstva nece prezivjeti
<ivoks> bummer
<ivoks> to je tako
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, daklem, CO2 se emitirao i prije, samo nemamo pojma koliko. nismo mjerili. Zakljucak da 'u zadnjih 100 godina je temperatura narasla nasom krivnjom' nema osnovu, nikakvu
<ivoks> Mmike: zna se sve
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: jasno da je, samo je pitanje koliko smijemo utjecati na brzinu / extrem promjena, a da nam to nije na stetu, ne ?
<Mmike> ne szna se
<ivoks> Mmike: led je zarobio co2
<Mmike> da, to su neke pretpostavke
<Mmike> tj, procjene
<Mmike> ne znas for sure
<ivoks> i zna se da je u povijesti zemlje bilo vise CO2 nego sada
<Mmike> tako je
<ivoks> i opet se razvio poluinteligentan zivot
<Mmike> al' se NE ZNA da smo mikrivi za ove svjeze promjene
<Mmike> mozda jesmo
<Mmike> ja brijem da nismo
<Mmike> al' fact je da nemres znat
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ima, svaku, opet velim, imamo izmjere koje vele da smo u zadnjih 100 let emitirali tvari 'van' kojih inace ne bi bilo. Ti u stvari uopce ne pitas da li mijenjamo svijet oko sebe nego nesto drugo, jelda ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, kak znas da ih inace nebi bilo?
<Mmike> eto ti ivoks fino veli, u povijesti je bilo vise co2 na zemlji nego sto ga je sad
<Mmike> a nije bilo industrije
<Mmike> kak to?
<Mmike> ja se nadam da ce se obistiniti ono sto Paar prica
<Mmike> da idemo ka novom ledenom dobu
<Mmike> al' ne za 2k godina, nego za 30ak
<BotaniCar|2> pa, da nema Fordovih tvornica, ne bi bilo isopuha koji stvaraju, as simple as that, bilo bi rasta/pada koji nije plod naseg utjecaja. Fact je da trenutno postoje FORD tvornice i nekaj salju cega ne bi bilo da ih nema
<Mmike> pa nece vise vruce bit :)
<drj_cro> ti samo,zapravo,oces rec da ti je vruce? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, je. a'l nije FACT da je to uzrok sto temperatura globalno raste
<BotaniCar|2> ma, on zeli reci da trenutno nema ticketa, a ima pristup samo gay sajtovima
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> ne, nego krpam neki mysql, pa traje
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ali je :) samo je pitanje koliki % je nas obol rastu :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: lako se mozes desiti da ces u evropi imati istu klimu ko u sibiru, ak se golfska struja sjebe.. nece biti vruce, al ce bit problem proizvodit hranu
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> grune jedan vulkan i obrise sav zivot na zemlji
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ako ? Pa sateliti pokazuju da je vec sjebata, ne ? Ona pizdarija u meksickom zaljevu nije pomogla 
<obruT> svi cemo jesti soylent green i sta ce nam falit ?
<ivoks> opterecujemo se glupostima
<ivoks> kad tad cemo svi biti ubijeni zbog vulkana
<ivoks> ili meteora
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, upravo to. ako je % mali, onda nema uzroka. ako je veli, onda ima. Tako da, nema cinjenice da je to uzrok.
<jelly-home> ivoks: na to ne mozes utjecati
<Mmike> ivoks, true
 * BotaniCar|2 si misli da ce najvjerojatnije umrijeti od smrti
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa zato bi onda ista mijenjao ako buducnosti nema?
<Mmike> ivoks, ali ako se donose zakoni na osnovu 'covjek je kriv za globalno zatopljenje', sto onda
<Mmike> hoh hoh, jos 11 minuta do prvog gemista
<Mmike> 13 u biti
<ivoks> na kraju ce doci neka nova vrsta
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: oprezan pristup toj etzi je pretpostavka da je % velik, kao safe-bet. 
<ivoks> i istrazivati nas ko sto mi istrazujemo dinosaure
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, oprezan, ili ciljano smisljen?
<ivoks> i imat ce isti problem
<ivoks> previse co2
<ivoks> i njih ce neki vulkan izbrisat
<ivoks> i tako u nedogled
<jelly-home> ivoks: i zasto bi pridonosio ubrzanju tog ciklusa?
<ivoks> i oni ce imati svoje bogove
<ivoks> jelly-home: uzivaj dok traje
<Mmike> jelly-home, zasto mislis da ubrzavas taj ciklus?
<Mmike> ja bas mislim da marginalno utjecem(o) na njeg
<Mmike> meni vise smeta plastika, recimo
<ivoks> ne pricaj gluposti
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: oprezan, kad radis audit bilo kojeg sustava, prvo racunas na najgore, kaj ne ? Ako se ispostavi da si pogrijesio, mozes samo dobro proci
<Mmike> uopce ne kuzim recimo zasto TO nije zakonom zabranjeno
<ivoks> plastika je super
<ivoks> biti ce izvor energije za nove vrste
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> je, vruca plastika na maloljetnice, pa cemo crpit energiju iz njihovih vriskova
<ivoks> ja bas brijem da nafta nije fosilna
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, ako ti nisi dio sustava :) 
<ivoks> http://data.giss.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/gistemp/gistemp_station.py?id=700891320008&data_set=1&num_neighbors=1
<ivoks> http://data.giss.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/gistemp/gistemp_station.py?id=700898650009&data_set=1&num_neighbors=1
<ivoks> temperature svuda padaju
<BotaniCar> Mmike: podsjeti me da te nikad ne preporucim za auditing necijeg sustava :) Malo si komotan :)
<ivoks> imamo tako mali uzorak da ne mozemo bas nista zakljuciti
<ivoks> a da ne velim da nemamo pojma o nicemu
<ivoks> nema ni 100 godina da smo otkrili tranzistor
<Mmike> BotaniCar, komotan? kak?
<Mmike> ivoks has a point again
<Mmike> kad radis monitoring racunalnog sustava najcesce znas tko koga kako di i zaso
<Mmike> zasto
<Mmike> pa je lako
<Mmike> velim, to je k'o da gledas trendove u zadnjih pola sata i onda ides tjunat mysql
<BotaniCar> ali u ovom (zemlja) primjeru , ne znas nish. Moras pristupiti oprezno 
<Mmike> i bas ti je tad uletio backup neki, ili nesto
<Mmike> glupo, krivo, pogresno
<BotaniCar> je, pola ovog kaj si napisao je bas takvo 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa oprezni smo
<ivoks> skuzili smo da su atomske bombe lose
<Mmike> point je da mosh postupiti bilo kako ako si na vlasti. mosh rec 'od sad ajmo svi 100 sklekova ujutro jer to je dobro za zemlju' koliko god glupo to bilo.
<ivoks> covjek je bice koje uci prema iskustvu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: jesmo, ali Mmike tvrdi da smo preoprezni i da idemo opusteno :) 
<Mmike> ne :)
 * Mmike sam sumnja u 'Krivi smo za globalno zagrijavanje, moramo nesto napraviti', i sve one pizdarije koje iz toga izlaze
<BotaniCar> pa, sumnjas, ali ne nudis ni drugu tezu, niti protuargumente, sve sto si napisao je da nam je period mjerenja kratak. Je, ali to se ne kosi s tezom da radimo sranje. 
<BotaniCar> Elem, ponudi nesto sto kaze da ne radimo sranje, inace je ispravan stav pretpostaviti da radimo 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: isti pristup koji podupire tvoju tezu tvrdi i da je zemlja bila u gorem stanju nego sad
<ivoks> BotaniCar: i da se to opetovano ponavlja
<ivoks> BotaniCar: isti taj pristup ne zna reci je li sad na redu ledeno doba ili vrhunac zagrijavanja
<ivoks> sve je nepoznato
<BotaniCar> ivoks: jest, i gotovo sam siguran da je tako. Mmiketovo pitanje je bilo imamo li mi veze s tim, i ja ga uvjeravam da imamo. Onda se preusmjerio i pitao jel utjecemo jako, to ne znam 
<ivoks> to je jos jedno zanimanje izmisljeno da se zaposli ljude koji nisu sposobni voziti tacke i graditi nesto
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: sam dobro sumirao ?
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: uopce trenutno ne pricamo o tom jel nas kao posljedica fordove proizvodnje auta ceka ledeno doba, zagrijavanje ili vulkan pod guzicom, nego koliko smo si sami krivi za to .. ako sam dobro citao do sad 
<ivoks> covjek, najarogantnije bice na svijetu
<ivoks> umislio si je da moze kontrolirati planet koji ima puno vise iskustva od njegove vrste
<ivoks> kada postanemo prenaporni zemlji, pomaknut ce svoju os i najebali smo svi
<BotaniCar> dic suknju i otic :) Nda :)
<BotaniCar> povlacim sve sto sam dobrog rekao o centosovom netinstalleru
<BotaniCar> Pukao na instalaciji alse, na VMu koji nema zvucnu
<BotaniCar> ne nudi opche opciju da ne instaliras paket ..
<ivoks> http://data.giss.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/gistemp/gistemp_station.py?id=700892080009&data_set=1&num_neighbors=1
<ivoks> mi nesto zakljucujemo na temelju 100 godina
<Mmike> BotaniCar,  ne :)
<ivoks> to je manje od 1 milisekunde ako usporedis zivot zemlje i covjeka
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zakljucujes na osnovu onog kaj imas, otvorenmi smo za raspravu jer znamo da zakljucci koje donosimo ne moraju biti tocni, ne 
<ivoks> zamisli da na temelju 1 milisekunde tvrdis kakav ce covjek biti
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nas utjecaj je zanemariv. to je moja teza. 
<Mmike> tj, ne teza nego
<Mmike> well
<Mmike> bole me ruke
<Mmike> lik ima sajt
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mozes to kako potkrijepiti ?
<Mmike> tj, ima cijela skripta-sajt
<obruT> jebote, skupili se klimatski strucnjaci na kanalu :P
<Mmike> porno-mega-skripta
<ivoks> ja sam za da ne radimo nesto ne moremo
<Mmike> koja ovisi o tome da sama slaze rewrite ruleove
<ivoks> npr., freon u sprejevima
<ivoks> ok, znamo kako to rijesiti, super
<BotaniCar> ja neko vece lezim i kontam .. sto bi napravio da danas neosporno saznam da bu moja bebica novi Hitler .. uzas .. i onda kontam, kak se Hichina mama osjecala .. 
<ivoks> al necemo se odreci nafte jer jos nemamo kvalitetnu zamjenu
<Mmike>  BotaniCar pricam pol jutra o tome, al' ti uporno ignoriras, k'o u crkvi. Bog je velik, treba vjerovat u njega. 
<Mmike> I onda ti ja kazem 'ma koji bog, di je dokaz'. A ti mi kazes 'a di je dokaz da ga nema?'. I onda mi jos udaris porez na  boga L:)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: svjestan si da kvantna mehanika/fizika vele da nesto poput Boga (nemamo bolje rijeci) je tu negdje :) Ili aludiras na Isuseka i ovu umosklepinu od katolicke crkve ? :)
<obruT> Mmike: bog je svuda oko nas :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne, di je to receno?
<obruT> Mmike: moras ga osjetiti svim srcem... inace si prazna dusa, gorices u paklu :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kad naletis, dam ti koju knjigu, i nisu ju pisali isusovci nego matematicari :9
 * obruT vec ima zagarantiranu kartu u pakao
<ivoks> znanost je rekla 'tamo mora biti taj bozon'
<ivoks> potrosila je desetljeca i milijarde eura
<ivoks> i nasla je taj bozon
<BotaniCar> u biti, jebo to, ti se gleda film ? Nadji 'what the bleep do we know'
<obruT> BotaniCar: imam tu knjigu doma
<ivoks> znanost ne misli da ima boga
<ivoks> jer je objasnila nastanak svemira
<BotaniCar> obruT :) 
<ivoks> jedini upitni dio je par nanosekundi
<ivoks> sve ostalo je dosta jasno
<obruT> ne znam kakve veze ima objasnjavanje nastanka svemira s bogom, al eto...
<BotaniCar> tocno ovo kaj obruT veli :)
<BotaniCar> mislim da .. ne znam iz kjeg razloga, kad se spomene Bog, odmah svi povuku ovog biblijskog klauna kao predlozak .. 
<BotaniCar> odnosno, znam zakaj .. jer smo katolicka nacija, a to smo pak , samo zato kaj se ne naplacuje porez na to 
<BotaniCar> pa poslijedicno ja tu moram citati svasta
<obruT> BotaniCar: tocno to... svi odma uzmu naucenu pricu kao predlozak, a uopce ne razmisljaju o tome...
<BotaniCar> obruT: sto je jos gore, svi uzmu nenaucenu pricu kao predlozak, dvojim da je tko ovdje izucavao stari/novi zavjet (pardon ako se varam) 
<obruT> mene copile jednom babe, Jehovine svjedokinje, na autobusnom... meni bilo dosadno dok sam cekao bus pa sam isao popricat s njima, objasnio ja njima svoje vidjenje svega pa su zbrisale :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: ja sam procitao bibliju nekoliko puta u osnovnoj skoli, nazalost ne izvornu nego prepricanu verziju... tak da nisam u detalje proucavao
<ivoks> ako nemas definiciju za boga, onda on(a/o) ne postoji
<ivoks> ne mozes reci da ima boga i onda reci da ga ne mozes opisati
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ako nema definiciju elektromagnetskog polja, ni ono ne postoji ?
<ivoks> postoji definicija elektromagnetskog polja
<ivoks> dapace, mozemo ga proizvesti
<BotaniCar> je, ali ju ja ne znam :) I u svakoj recenici do sad sam se pokusao ograditi od svoje nestrucnosti :) 
<obruT> mozes ti izdefinirati boga na neki nacin, samo opet ne znam kakve veze ima dokaz postojanja boga s objasnjenjem nastanka svemira
<ivoks> pa da cujem, sto je to 'bog'
<coprnica> dobro jutro radni narode!
<ivoks> obruT: pa, uzeo sam teoriju koja je kod nas uvrijezena
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , jaco, de nam reci, sto je Bog ? Ne onaj katolicki, vec, onak , generalno
<obruT> sace nama coprnjica da gata u dlan !
<ivoks> obruT: koja kaze da je bog stvorio ovaj dan ovo, onaj dan ono, itd...
<ivoks> obruT: a znanost je pokazala da zemlja nije nastala u jednom danu itd
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ali to cak nije ni uvrijezeno u separeu u kojem sad sjedis :) Pustimo raju :)
<ivoks> pa dobro, reci sto ti mislis da je bog
<coprnica> BotaniCar: pričate o meni opet?
<obruT> ajme... em doslovno tumacis nakupinu tekstova zvanu biblija, em se referiras na tocno odredjenog boga odredjene religije
<coprnica> :-D
<ivoks> sto mislis da je ona napravio?
<ivoks> obruT: pa daj ti svog boga :)
<BotaniCar> coprnica: pricamo o tom , bar ja, da su znanost i duhovnost dva (za sad posvadjana) brata. 
<ivoks> dakle, mislite da je bog duhovna pojava?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: po meni je 'bog' sve ono sto se cini inteligentnim/mocnim, a ne znamo objasniti
<coprnica> BotaniCar: o chem drugi prichaju?
<BotaniCar> coprnica: kako tko
<Mmike>  BotaniCar taj 'what the bleep do we know' je jedan od najvecih bullshit filmova 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mislim da je citav svemir djelom duhovna, a dijelom mehanicka pojava
<Mmike> use google da vidis sto fizicari u njemu misle o filmu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zasto ?
<Mmike> pa zato kaj je film sranje
<Mmike> 'indijanci nisu vidjeli kolumba i brodove mu zato sto nisu znali sto je brod s jedrima, pa eto, nisu ga zato vidjeli'
<coprnica> BotaniCar: sve što ne prođe higgsovim poljem je duhovno :D
<Mmike> blah, popravio mi se mysql
<obruT> Mmike: :) nit je auto vidio avion na autocesti :)
<coprnica> Mmike: o kojem filmu?
<obruT> s/auto/vozac auta/
<Mmike> coprnica, what the bleep do we know
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mislis, sto mainstram fizicari misle o njemu ? Gle, pustimo film, materija koje se dohvaca je dovoljno ozbiljna da se ajnstajn isao suprotstaviti i nije znao kako. Upravo je na tu temu rekao onom B-u 'pa ne kocka se Bog s svemirom' , na sto mu je B rekao ' nemoj mu govoriti sto da radi' :)
<dodobas> OTOH -> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/aug/09/islamist-fayzarahmanist-sect-underground-kazan
<coprnica> mi netko sažme problematiku ili da cupkam i dalje u mraku neznanja? :-)
<BotaniCar> coprnica: mi u stvari nemamo problema. Samo pricamo malo , pocelo je tak sto je Mmike pitao kaj mislimo da li smo mi krivi za globalno zagrijavanje
<BotaniCar> kaj ti mislis, i zasto ? 
<BotaniCar> I, da li je bitno ako utjecemo ( na to se tema nastavila kasnije)
<ivoks> i ima li boga
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> 'krivi smo' podrazumjeva da 'jako utjecemo'
<Mmike> naravno da utjecemo
<BotaniCar> to smo kasnije :) I ako ima, sto mislis sto je Bog ? 
<Mmike> al' dal' dovoljno
<ivoks> utjecu i krave
<ivoks> svi utjecu
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> i te kako krave utjecu!
<Mmike> jeste gledali 'monsters i.n.c'
<ivoks> ako krave itekako utjecu, onda smo i mi krivi za to
<ivoks> jer postoje samo radi nas
<Mmike> mega super ideja - vriskovi djece daju energiju
<Mmike> da, nije Bog stvorio krave, mi smo :)
<BotaniCar> :) :) !! mi smo ih nakotili toliko 
<ivoks> pa Bog je stvorio i komarce
<ivoks> ali njih ubijamo, nemilosrdno
<BotaniCar> ubijali smo i bizone 
<ivoks> dok krave... svasta, neki cak i opce :)
<BotaniCar> bas me zanima da li smo uzgojili vise krava nego smo ubili bizona
<BotaniCar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvqkmbYlciQ
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Ajs Nigrutin ft Crux - Krave (Album Kajmak i Katran), Views: 51869, Rating: 98.47619%
<BotaniCar> "Oteli su nam krave, jebem im mamu!"
<coprnica> kažu oni koji se bave time da se zemlja periodički (period tisuće godina) grije i hladi
<coprnica> i da bi došlo do globalnog zagrijavanja s nama ili bez nas
<coprnica> Paar pače tvrdi da je efekt staklenika usporio zagrijavanje
<ivoks> poznata je stvar da avioni usporavaju zagrijavanje
<BotaniCar> Ahh ! dakle, mislis da pomazemo da se trenutno stanje zadrzi/odrzi ! 
<BotaniCar> posteno
<coprnica> po nasinim podacima pak su ektremne temperature sad više i niše, no u prosjeku se zemlja hladi
<ivoks> pomazemo, ali to je nemoguce bitka :)
<ivoks> slazem se :)
<ivoks> tko je coprnica? :)
<ivoks> vis kak zena zna
<BotaniCar> coprnica je super, kaj je bitno tko je i u kojoj banci radi ? :)
<coprnica> (omražena statistika za jednog matematičara kaže)
<coprnica> kak ste upleli temu boga u to sve? :)
<BotaniCar> dosao je sam 
<BotaniCar> usput, kaj mislis, sto je bog ? 
<coprnica> imam iskustva u raspravama s katoličkim svećenicima i nekim sektašima ;-)
<ivoks> on se uvijek pojavi nepozvan :)
<BotaniCar> :))))))))
<ivoks> tzv. ukazanje
<coprnica> jednom sam rasplakala jednu tetu svojim pitanjima o Bogu :-|
<BotaniCar> Samo jednom ? Zakaj si ju stedila ?
<BotaniCar> ja znam vegetarijance rasplakati 
<ivoks> ziher je jedno bilo 'zakaj je takvo djubre da ubija mladu crnu i gladnu djecu u africi? zar je on rasist?'
<coprnica> BotaniCar: nisam s njom razgovarala, ona je slušala razgovor
<BotaniCar> cista dusha krstena, brinula je za tebe ! 
<coprnica> ivoks: nije rasist, ubija djecu po cijelom svijetu
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ali ovu crnu muci vise nego ostalu djecu
<obruT> BotaniCar: zlikovce !
<coprnica> bog je nastao kao potreba za držanjem ljudi pod kontrolom, da genetske potrebe i hormoni ne bi preuzeli i napravili opći kaos
<BotaniCar> obruT: ne znam zakaj se naljute jako ako ih pitas zakaj ljudi imaju ocnjake ako ne bi trebalo jesti meso :)
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/08/new-fossils-complicate-human-family-tree/
<coprnica> ivoks stvar gledišta
<ivoks> ja mislio da smo mi svi od boga isti nastali
<ivoks> coprnica: slazem se
<coprnica> za jednog kršćanina je smrt zapravo lijepa stvar jer se oslobađaš svega lošeg i sjedinjuješ se s bogom
<BotaniCar> ivoks: je, i u trzisnoj utakmici imamo svi isto polaziste :)
<BotaniCar> kaj nije za svakog vjernika smrt guba stvar ? 
<coprnica> BotaniCar: zapravo je
<BotaniCar> mislim, ima koja religija koja veli ' kad umres, najebal si' ?
<obruT> ne bi rekao da je nastao kao potreba za drzanjem ljudi pod kontrolom nego je doticni iskoristen za to... nastao je kao potreba ljudi za necim svevisnjim, za objasniti neobjasnjivo
<coprnica> BotaniCar: svaka vjera daje utjehu
<coprnica> BotaniCar: katolička! ako si griješio :)
<BotaniCar> brijem da mi je obruTova definicija simpaticnija 
<BotaniCar> coprnica: tko jos vidi svoje grijehe ? 
<coprnica> obruT: zapravo, kažu da inteligentna elita ima objašnjenje za neobjašnjivo prosječnom čovjeku odavno, no to su zatvoreni, tajni krugovi 
<coprnica> obruT: nije znanje za svakoga
<BotaniCar> ta mi je izjava uvijek bila smijesna :) 
<obruT> gle, bog je nastao davno prije bilo kakve elite, tajnih drustava, cega vec
<coprnica> BotaniCar: well, da je Hitler imao atomsku bombu prvi, ne bi ti bila
<BotaniCar> ja bi skvadru zasuo znanjem, pola ih ionako ne koristi instrument interpretacije znanja koji ima u lubanji
<obruT> dok su se ljudi bojali groma, oluje, poplava i koznaceg
<BotaniCar> coprnica: zakaj ? samo bi ircali na njemackom .. 
<coprnica> obruT: u krivu si
<obruT> znaci tajna drustva postoje jos otkad je covjek zivio po pecinama i tako to ?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ti onim linkom zelis reci da su krapinjonci silovali australopiteke !?!
<BotaniCar> obruT: to je sigurno istina, ku*ac su oni znali za druge skvadre po drugim pecinama :)
<coprnica> obruT: uvijek je bilo onih koji su znali i onih koji su se bojali onog Å¡to nisu poznavali
<ivoks> obruT: joj, bog je postojao prije
<ivoks> odakle ti to
<ivoks> odakle ti da bog uopce postoji
<BotaniCar> ivoks: odakle ti da ne postoji ?
<coprnica> ivoks: ako kao krščanin vjeruješ da je Bog = ljubav, onda postoji, ne misliš?
<Dud> dobar dan
<coprnica> no onda se postavlja pitanje: Å¡to je ljubav?
<BotaniCar> Bok Dud, ne obracaj paznju na offtopicarenje ako trebas pomoc :)
<coprnica> na što nitko ne zna dati konkretan odgovor, jer svatko doživljava ljubav na svoj način
<coprnica> dud
<BotaniCar> mislite da bi nam dud znao definirati boga, ili bar ljubav ? 
<Dud> ja sam tu da offtopicarim
<Dud> teska pitanja
<Dud> Bog je ljubav jer je Bog sve i sva
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa nemam. ali nemam dokaz ni da QEWr2333DSDd00++/ postoji
<Dud> ali onda opet postoji vise vrsta ljubavi
<Mmike> coprnica, krscani vjeruju da je bog ljubav?
<Mmike> koji to?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: onda se slazes da mozemo ravnopravno iznositi teze jer jednako nemamo dokaze za njih ? :)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> zato sto se nepostojanje ne moze dokazati
<BotaniCar> Dud: tim slijedom, bog je i neonacist koji tuce trudnu crnkinju u podzemnoj ?
<ivoks> postojanje se moze
<ivoks> ako ne mozes dokazati postojanje, onda je to nepostojanje
<BotaniCar> kak ne, jel to znaci da 0 nije dokaziva ?
<ivoks> 0 je broj
<ivoks> brojevi ne postoje
<Dud> é pa zato sam reko da su to teska pitanja
<ivoks> oni su ljudsko objasnjenje za neke pojave
<jelly> 0 je funkcionalna ideja
<Mmike> 0 nije broj
<Dud> ne gnjave se teolozi i filozofi badava takvim pitanjima kroz vijekove
<coprnica> Mmike: izbjegavao si satove vjerunauka jelda?
<coprnica> :D
<BotaniCar> Dud: kao sto vidis, bave se i inzinjeri, sto je ispravno ( IMO ) 
<Mmike> nisam isao na vjeronauk nikad
<Mmike> bio valjda 2put u crkvi
<Mmike> (ne racunam vjencanja razna)
<Dud> naravno svi bi se trebali bavit jer znanonst i vjera uopce nemoraju biti odvojene niti pobijati jedna drugu
<coprnica> ivoks: postoje stvari koje nisu dokazive, ipak sve indikacije upućuju da je tako kako se tvrdi :-D
<jelly> BotaniCar: nije ispravno ak nema pive ili kave uz razgovor
<Mmike> dal' tu radimo razliku izmedju vjere i religije?
<ivoks> npr?
<coprnica> ivoks: ni Higgsov bozon nije bio dokaziv do nedavno, ali se vjerovalo da postoji
<ivoks> pa da. nitko nije tvrdio da postoji
<ivoks> to je bila teorija
<BotaniCar> jelly: prvi korak, nekak cemo odshepat,valjda, i do birtije neke, jednom :)
<coprnica> Mmike: onda ne propituj :)
<coprnica> ivoks: dakle, ako trenutno postojanje boga nije dokazivo, ne znači da neće biti
<BotaniCar> coprnica: nemoj biti zlocesta, coik je lijepo rekao da mu fali edukacije, pomozi ! :)
<Dud> ja sam katolik djevojka mi je baptist oboje smo vjernici ali druge religije tj sve je to krscanstvo ali opet ralike postoje
<coprnica> ivoks: u krajnjoj liniji dok napustiš ovaj svijet ćeš znati zasigurno :D
<ivoks> coprnica: ja ne tvrdim da bog ne postoji
<ivoks> coprnica: ja tvrdim da oni koji tvrde da postoji su - ispranih mozgova
<coprnica> uz put, prosječan vjernik je vjernik jer su mu rekli da takav mora biti, bilo zemljopisno, bilo tradicijski 
<ivoks> jer ne mogu dokazati
<ivoks> naravno
<coprnica> prosječan "vjernik" ne poznaje svoju vjeru
<ivoks> vjera se zaustavlja na granici
<Mmike> mislim da je ovaj gemist koji pijem - bogom dan
<Dud> lol
<BotaniCar> !!!!!
<Dud> ja vjerujem da Bog voli dobar gemiút
<jelly> ivoks: Aug 07 14:16:25 <ivoks> grad.hr i geof.hr nestali <IwA> a znas li na kojim je DNS serverima bilo? <IwA> tj. koji nisu znali odgovoriti <IwA> to tocno odgovara vremenu ispada linka... od 14:15 do 14:18 (+- par sekundi)
<coprnica> sve je stvar gledišta
<obruT> 11:37 < ivoks> odakle ti da bog uopce postoji
<Dud> coprnica, prosjecan vjernik vjeuje ono sto mu kazu, pravi vjernik vjeruju jer to osjeca unutra tu potrebu to nesto
<coprnica> simbolika je oduvijek bila značajna na ovom području
<obruT> postoji, za one koji vjeruju u njega
<ivoks> pa da, odakle
<obruT> postoji kao ideja....
<ivoks> al cek
<ivoks> ako postoji za one koji vjeruju
<ivoks> onda je tima mjesto u ludnici
<jelly> ivoks: dakle, znas li mozda koji ns si pitao i sto si ga pitao
<ivoks> naime, tamo trpamo one koji vjeruju da su ih oteli vanzemaljci
<ivoks> tamo trpamo one koji vjeruju da su einsteini i slicno
<obruT> pa strpaj ih onda
<ivoks> jelly: kada?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: opet se vracamo na definiciju boga :) Do nedavno su u ludnicu pripadali i oni koji nisu vjerovali da je zemlja ravna ploca, ili da linux moze biti koristen u uredu
<jelly> ivoks: pise kada, prekjucer kad nije radilo
<coprnica> po meni bismo trebali prvo napunit ludnice onima koji vjeruju u novac
<obruT> inace, da se Isus pojavio 2000 godina poslije, zavrsio bi u ludari definitivno
<ivoks> jelly: a valjda t-comov neki
<ivoks> obruT: bi, priznao bi
<BotaniCar> coprnica: znas da cu ovo proslijediti tvom HR odjelu, ako me ne zapioslis kao asistenta ?
<ivoks> obruT: priznao bi gresku; snosio bi posljedice
<ivoks> i sad stojim iza toga
<ivoks> ako boga stvarno ima
<ivoks> i ako to sto ga negiram (ili sto sam skeptican) je dovoljno za pakao
<ivoks> e, onda... jebes takav raj :)
<coprnica> BotaniCar: ne razumijem gdje je prijetnja
<coprnica> :D
<BotaniCar> opet on s ovim biblijskim klaunom ;)
<jelly> ivoks: to sto ga negiras uopce nije problem, ali sto bi trpao vjernike u ludaru...
<coprnica> BotaniCar: te mogu zaposlit kao asistenticu? 
<ivoks> jelly: to bi obruT 
<BotaniCar> coprnica: mozes ! 
<obruT> problem je tvoj sto u razgovorima o bogu ocekujes nesto materijalno, opipljivo i dokazivo :) ja pricam o bogu s filozofskog stajalista
<ivoks> jelly: ja samo zelim ukazati da vjerojvanje u razne gluposti znaci ludnica
<ivoks> jelly: dok te vjerovanje u izrazito nevjerojatne price cini dobrom osobom
<jelly> ja ne, vjera je korisna
<obruT> ivoks: zasto mislis da bih ih ja strpao u ludnicu
<obruT> ivoks: trebao bih potrpati svu moju familiju u tom slucaju
<coprnica> obruT: pa da se Isus pojavio 2000 godina poslije i da pretvara vodu u vino, ja mislim da bi se mmike potrudio da ga zadrži podalje ludnice ;-)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ali kakva ludnica, velim ti, do nedavno si ti ,zastupajuci stav da je Ubuntu ok za rad, spadao tamo - ako si pitao bilo kojeg eminentnog UNIX/MS strucnjaka :) Jos malo ravnije bi te spalili zivog da kazes da orbitiramo oko sunca :)
<obruT> coprnica: bwahahaha :)
<BotaniCar> eh, da je pretvaranja vode u vino, blagoslovio bih svaku pipu koju bih vidio :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ali ubuntu je bio cinjenica
<ivoks> BotaniCar: jedno je misljenje
<BotaniCar> Kaj bi Mandusevcu napravil .. 
<ivoks> drugo je tvrdnja
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ovo s ubuntuom je bila shala, s orbitiranjem nije
<coprnica> vjera je utješna
<BotaniCar> i, svaka cinjenica pocne kao ideja
<coprnica> ljudi bez vjere su obično mrgudi ;-)
<ivoks> slazem se da vjera ima svrhu
<Mmike> vi, dakle,m vjerujete da je isus postojao i pretvarao vodu u vino?
<ivoks> i sve je to ok
<BotaniCar> ljudi koji se ne vjere,obicno se ni ne ozene
<BotaniCar> kakav sad isus :)
<coprnica> osim toga što je loše u vjeri? da li potiče na zlo? mržnju? ne, naprotiv, uči ljude da budu bolji
<BotaniCar> ja vjerujem u kamen mudraca i pretvaranje vode u vino, isus moze ,a ne mora 
<ivoks> coprnica: pa, diskutabilno
<ivoks> coprnica: najveca netolerancija dolazi upravo iz odredjenih religija
<Mmike> vjera potice zatucanost
<ivoks> ili radi religija
<Mmike> zakrzljalost mozga
<Mmike> a nekad cak i dizanje u zrak :)
<Dud> ako za vjerovanje u Boga treba neki opipljiv dokaz, onda po tome ne bi trebali vjerovat u nista sto nemozemo nekim osjetilom osjetit, npr. sreca, nju osjecamo unutra ali ju ne vidimo ne dodirujemo ne cujemo, ali ju osjecamo isto kao sto vjernici osjecaju prisutnost Boga
<coprnica> ivoks ne dolazi netolerancija iz religije, već iz čovjeka
<BotaniCar> ivoks: 'odredjenih' , ne svih. Na koje te zlo budizam potice ? Ili rastafarijanstvo, ili oni kaj u spagete vjeruju
<coprnica> ivoks: takvim ljudima je religija izgovor za promicanje svojih niskih poriva
<Mmike> coprnica, upravo suprotno, masa religija danas siri netoleranciju
<coprnica> ivoks: to nema veze s vjerom
 * obruT vjeruje u spagete aglio & oglio
<Mmike> da, ja ne
<coprnica> Mmike: koja to?
<Mmike> spageti su mi onak, za prigrist
<jelly> obruT: vjerujes?  Ja sam ih VIDIO
<Mmike> coprnica, krscanstvo,
<coprnica> Mmike: jesi pročitao kuran?
<Mmike> za pocetak
<Mmike> nesto malo
<obruT> jelly: vjerujem jer sam ih dozivio :)
<coprnica> Mmike: kako kršćanstvo potiče netoleranciju?
<obruT> citavom svojom unutrasnjoscu :)
<Mmike> dok mi nisu objasnili da je kurac namjerno sjebana knjiga
<BotaniCar> jelly: imao si ukazanje ? Si pojeo tijelo Bozje nakon toga ? :)
<jelly> obruT: onda ne moras vjerovati?
<Mmike> namjerno izmjesan redosljed
<Mmike> coprnica, yup
<Dud> Mmike, ak vjera potie zatucanost kak to da su ateisti tak zatucani :P
<Mmike> coprnica, nemoj da moram googlat za tebe samo da bi ti URLove pejstao tu :)
<coprnica> Mmike: konkretiziraj
<ivoks> jelly: ti si onda spageti-isus
<Mmike> Dud, da, ako si ateist to ne znaci nuzno da nisi glup :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: ali, radis to za sve nas ! 
<ivoks> ateisti su gluplji od vjernika :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> za sve vas popravljam webcams.com
<ivoks> jednostavno ne mozes biti ateist ako imas imalo mozga
<Mmike> da mozete fino gledat tete
<jelly> ivoks: ne, to bi bio da radim kao kuhar u spageteriji
<BotaniCar> MmikeT:  :* jel free access ? 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> dijelom
<Mmike> nemam pojma u biti
<Mmike> s mog vpna me ne pita passworde nikve
<BotaniCar> idem odma tamo, da  dodam load u znak podrske
<Mmike> ivoks, kak to mislis ? (ateist/malo-mozga)
<jelly> BotaniCar: corpus christi je zapravo jedna zanimljiva teorija
<ivoks> Mmike: ateisti tvrde da nesto ne postoji
<ivoks> Mmike: ne mozes tvrditi da bog ne postoji jer ne znas sve
<BotaniCar> jelly: sto mislis reci ?
<ivoks> Mmike: mozes ga preispitivati i izraziti sumnju ili nevjerovati, ali tvrditi da ne postoji...
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne mislim nista vise reci
<coprnica> ivoks: e to
<Mmike> da, al' to nije ateizam
<ivoks> to je ateizam
<BotaniCar> jao, ovaj webcams .. neka sirota dusa bi mogla tamo uletit kupuuci kameru ..a tamo "take me private" :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: "ono si sto jedes" zanimljivo, ili ?
<ivoks> agnocizam je 'sumnja'
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne, kao religijska teorija zanimljivo
<Dud> kad smo kod toga tko vjeruju u sto, a parapsihlske pojave, duhovi , demoni , cudoista iz jezera i takve stvari, vanzemaljci
<BotaniCar> jelly: kajaznam, meni su sve religijske teorije zanimljive , vjezba iz mashte, ako nista drugo
<Mmike> ne, to nije ateizam
<Mmike> to je
<obruT> nazalost, vecina deklariranih vjernika su agnostici, samo nece da priznaju zbog zajednice
<Mmike> cek da konnzultiram sveznadara
<BotaniCar> Mmike: agnostizam ?
<Mmike> obruT, to je drugo - zato neki i windowse koriste ;)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jok
<Mmike> agnostik je u principu - boli me kurac
<Mmike> tj, ne bas tak 
<jelly> BotaniCar: imas doslovnu interpretaciju od Heinleina u Stranger in a Strange Land
<Mmike> agnostik veli da nema pojma i da mu nije bas bitno pretjerano
<BotaniCar> jelly: guglam
<Mmike> ateist ne vjeruje
<Mmike> ne tvrdi da ne postoji
<coprnica> Mmike: agnostik ne niječe, ali ni ne priznaje
<Mmike> ateist odbacuje vjeru
<Mmike> coprnica, agnostik zna da ne zna
<Mmike> al' brijem da ga nacelno boli kurac :0
<jelly> Mmike: ateist vjeruje da ne postoji ;-)
<coprnica> Mmike: a-teist = nema boga
<Mmike> jelly, takoje :)
<Mmike> ateist je vjernik!
<ivoks> pa da:)
<jelly> tocno to
<BotaniCar> jelly: nasao, bu'm prochitnul 
<Mmike> da, ateist VJERUJE da nema boga
<jelly> zato i znaju biti tak naproni
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irreligion
<jelly> naporni*
<Mmike> ha! :)
<coprnica> Mmike: zar ti je to novina?
<coprnica> ako ne znaš da li je ili nije, onda ti ostaje jedino da vjeruješ da si u pravu
<coprnica> osim toga, svi ovdje ćemo.. kad ono .. 21.12.? o.g. znati tko je bio u pravu ;-)
<Dud> 21,12, cemo peci kolace za Bozic :
<BotaniCar> ja ne, odbijam umrijeti od kraja svijeta; kakav je to ojadan uzrok smrti ? 
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> veseli me kak spominjanjem globalnog zagrijavanja skoro uvijek mozes doci do boga :)
<Mmike> a cak se i hitler spomenuo :)
<Mmike> ljudi su ovce
<Mmike> promatrajte radove Jamesa Randyja, on to tako slikovito zna objasniti
<BotaniCar> Pustimo na tren to. Kaj mislite, da se pokefaju licki medvjed i tigar, tko bi obrao bostan ?
<drj_cro> tigar
<Dud> bilo bolje da se posexaju pa da dobijemo lickog tigra
<coprnica> tigar se ne bi usudio napasti ličkog međeda jer je zaštićena vrsta
<drj_cro> :)
<obruT> da ne zavrsi u zatvoru
<BotaniCar> zakaj ? Nije ni veci ni nish .. kontam, zakaj prvu gardijsku nisu nazvali, na primjer, 'licki medvjedi'
<obruT> tigrovi su jebeni, puno su brzi
<BotaniCar> pa nije ni medvjed bas spor
<obruT> imaju veci dexterity
<Mmike> LICKI TIGAR
<Mmike> to :)
<obruT> medo ima bolji AC i strength
<Mmike> da, a ovi imaj los THACO
<BotaniCar> sad sam se sjetio, odem u Bjelovar ne tak davno, zavrsim kod frenda, nema pive i smota se smotka .. dodje drugi frend i pocne prica kak ce si nabaviti kajmana kao ljubimca .. i kontamo, kakvog jos ljubimca moras imati da dovede kajmana u red ako popizdi ... 
<BotaniCar> na kraju smo se dogovorili da bi gorila bila ok kao sigurnosni element, da moze izubijati kajmana 
<coprnica> zakaj se ne bi netko nazvao "žohar" - now there is one tough little beast 
<BotaniCar> Cek, kaj tigar ima armor class ? Leather armor je .. zanemariv 
<BotaniCar> coprnica: ali nisu pojavni, zohati
<Dud> o kukci su zakon, da su kukci velicine sisavaca nas tu vise ne bi bilo
<coprnica> žoharu ni radijacija nemre niš
<coprnica> lupiš ga novinama, samo odmigolji
<BotaniCar> medvjedima ne treba atomska bomba da ubiju Bo(n)ga u zoharima 
<coprnica> BotaniCar: teško
<BotaniCar> Svi obožavatelji Lady Gage karte za koncert u Beču 18.8. mogu kupiti na blagajnama Interspara u King Crossu!
<coprnica> osim toga, znanstvenici pretpostavljaju, ako postoje vanzemaljci, da su najvjerojatnije slični žoharima :)
<BotaniCar> ako je tako, bolje im je da su veliki, ako nisu, mogli bi proci k'o bosi po trnju kad se spuste
<Dud> ja volimkukce
<jelly> BotaniCar: znači Gaga neće ponovo u Zagreb?
<Dud> to cu su naljepnicu za auto nabavit
<coprnica> BotaniCar: možda su ko oni skarabeji (ili što su već bili) u "Mumiji"
<BotaniCar> ima tajlandski restach u dubravi, ne znam posluzuju li kukce
<BotaniCar> coprnica: bumo vidjeli, ako dodju prija 12 mjeseca :)
<coprnica> kad smo kod kuhinja
<Dud> ma ja dosta slikam macro kukaca pa zato ih tolko volim
<Dud> fakat su fascinantni
<coprnica> kaže stara kineska: Pas koji laje nije dobro skuhan
<Dud> lol
 * jelly rucak
<BotaniCar> jelly: javi kak je proslo ! 
<obruT> jel gledao tko "Naked lunch" od Cronenberga ? tamo se skuzi tko su kukci !
<BotaniCar> New York Times je nedavno objavio tekst koji se bavi fenomenom "oslanjanja na roditelje" u Španjolskoj. Brojke su poražavajuće – u istraživanju iz 2010. godine, 15 posto starijih od 65 godina izjavilo je kako uzdržava barem jednog mlađeg srodnika; u istom istraživanju ove godine, ta brojka se popela na 40 posto. 
<BotaniCar> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/vbulic/vladin-ured-mijenjali-30-godina-buducnosti-za-60m2-stana?fb_action_ids=4464079800741&fb_action_types=og.recommends&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%7B%224464079800741%22%3A10150955333186256%7D&action_type_map=%7B%224464079800741%22%3A%22og.recommends%22%7D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D
<BotaniCar> iss, pardon za link, uzas
<Mmike> za ne povjerovat
<Mmike> sviraju 'suzu za zagorske brege'
<Mmike> na rivi
<Mmike> sad pjevaju 'fala'
<coprnica> sad mi je žao što nemam bolje zvučnike tu
<Mmike> a negdje u vinkovcima neka klapa sad pjeva 'infisa san u te'
<coprnica> Eliades Ochoa — Chan Chan
<Dud> meni na drugom kompu svira sidharta-ring
<coprnica> da imam dlake, sad bi mi se digle 
<BotaniCar> meni 101 tambura
<coprnica> BotaniCar: sad ću se i ja preselit na temu dana
<BotaniCar> kaj je danas na tapeti ?
<coprnica> BotaniCar: znaš da gori u Sesvetama?
<BotaniCar> ne! di, kaj ?
<coprnica> čini se kod Zovka opet
<BotaniCar> opet neki drogerasi pale konkurenciju .. 
<coprnica> kod Jelkovca
<coprnica> ali i kuće goe
<coprnica> *gore
<coprnica> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/veliki-pozar-u-sesvetama-gore-kuce-i-skladiste/630540.aspx
<BotaniCar> citas komentare ? "zanimljivo kako se u ovoj krizi povećao broj požara na skadištima, robnim kućama, pogonima. "
<coprnica> BotaniCar: kod Zovka je gorilo i prošle godine
<coprnica> na benzinskoj
<BotaniCar> bila je i lani kriza :) 
<coprnica> nije kupil reket na vrijeme
<BotaniCar> mosh mislit kak mu to ne pashe
<coprnica> utaja poreza kažu
<coprnica> BotaniCar: bi li ti prijavio utaju poreza?
<BotaniCar> da
<coprnica> iha!
<BotaniCar> mislm, vjerojatno
<coprnica> iznenadio si me
<coprnica> :-)
<BotaniCar> kajaznam , moram se ograditi, da znam da porez taji netko tko bi inace morao otpustiti nekog (fakat morao, a ne otpustio nekog da zadrzi luksuzan shefovski nacin zivota), mozda i ne bi
<BotaniCar> Takodjer, vjerojatno ne bi,kad bi me potplatili jako
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> tesko je danas
<Mmike> mislim da moram po novi gemist
<Mmike> super je na ovom omru sto se po suncu i vjetru gemist osusi odma
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ves
<Mmike> s/gemist/ves
<BotaniCar> LOL ! 
<SilverSpace> dan
<coprnica> omru kaže mmike
<Mmike> imat nonu, ljudi moji
<Mmike> staru zenu koja je zivjela na otoku
<Mmike> i koja je jos luda na cijeli svijet
<Mmike> pa to je priceless
<Mmike> brijem da nezna plivat uopce :)
<Dud> moja je u prigorju i samo je luda :(
<Dud> i Å¡krta je, hmm u neku ruku pricelles
<BotaniCar> ja nemam :( 
<Mmike> da, i moja je skrta
<Mmike> Bracanka :)
<Mmike> ili brocka :)
<Mmike> iako zivi na hvaru od svoje 15te godine
<Mmike> al' bila najizdasnija za svadbeni poklon
<Dud> kad joj dođemo u goste i napravi nam ručak onda kuka kak jadna neće cijeli tjedan ić u dučan da se ne sitroši
<Dud> istroši
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> klasika
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ha, i ja cu bit star
<Mmike> tko zna sto ce mene onda puknut
<Dud> to je istina svi mislimo da nećemo bit takvi
<BotaniCar> bit cemo isti , ili gora, predmnijevajuci da cemo dogurati do starosti :) 
<BotaniCar> Treba se toj cangrizavosti veselit' :)
<Mmike> links je kul
<Mmike> zamijenili su mi crknuti sharkoon
<BotaniCar> imaju oni dostavu ?
<Dud> kad smo kod trgovina ja ću morat u 9. mjesecu sa sekom ić tražit neki laptop za 3000 kn-a za faks
<Dud> kaj mislite koji brand je najkvalitetniji
<Mmike> Dud, NEMOJ UZET HP PROBOOK
<Mmike> to je drektop
<BotaniCar> stari moj, u tom ces rangu imati sve laptope koji slice kao jaje jajetu
<Dud> aceri su najjeftiniji ali kolko su kvalitetni
<BotaniCar> moja zena ima nekakvog HPjca, mozda malo skupljeg vec 4-5 godina, samo smojoj memorije dokupili kad se imalo para, radi milina
<Dud> čini mi se da se dosta ljudi žali na acerov ekran da im rikne brzo
<BotaniCar> cuj, pitanje je i koliko dugo zelis da laptop potraje ? Ako pucas na 4 godine (cijeli fax), ne bi se nadao tome od laptopa tog cj. ranga
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> ne znam koji bi laptop izdrzao 4 godine
<BotaniCar> ivoks: velim, moja je zena imala srece, ali rijetko tko ima
<ivoks> bar ne meni
<BotaniCar> ma, nikom tko je stvarno mobilan
<BotaniCar> idem malo racune platit, da vidim jel ce mi ostat za ratu kredita nakon toga .. 
<Dud> ma frendica joj ima tj sve frendice joj imaju acera i njoj se baš sviđaju i ona bi to
<Dud> BotaniCar,  ne brini neće :P
<BotaniCar> Dud: nije sve tako sivo, do sad svaki mjesec je, jedva cekam da zena pocne opet radit pa da mi neki ku*ac i ostane nakon svega :) Ubije me sto uz kredit i rezije moram i jest svaki dan :)
<Dud> a znam, midoma imamo još jedan kredit do 10. mjeseca ionda smo skoro čisti
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> svaka cast
<Mmike> me ima jos 5-6 godina kredita za stan
<Mmike> i onda nema vise nista
<Mmike> da dobijem na lotu prvo bih to rijesio, koliko god glupo bilo
<Dud> seka sad radi na moru prek sezone
<BotaniCar> ja jos samo 13g za stan :)
<Dud> ali inače smo svi nezaposleni
<Dud> tak da life sucks. ali neka bit će bolje 
<Dud> valjda
<Dud> jednom
<Dud> nadam se
<Mmike> Dud, glupo pitanje, al', zakaj ne radis(te)?
<Dud> nije glupo pitanje
<BotaniCar> nego je odgovor porazavajuc, vjerojatno :)
<Dud> tata je prošle godine strgo nogu sad ima šipku , dobio otkaz i nitko ga više neće
<Dud> a priznaju mu samo 5% invalidit
<Dud> ja sam na burzi već dugo, tu i tam neki poslovi, a i sad se lječim od operacij ebruha tak da sam trenutno u k...
<Dud> a mama radina crno
<Dud> za 1500kn
<Dud> i tata ima s burze 1300
<Dud> i to je to kaj imamo
<BotaniCar> ja se divim ljudima kaj s takvim primanjima i plate rezije i nekaj jedu .. 
<Dud> kredit je 600 a računi 1200
<BotaniCar> sram me reci koliko vise imam, a brijem da spajam kraj s krajem .. 
<Dud> ja sam ti onak skoro na selu
<BotaniCar> uzas
<Dud> pa se uvijek nađe vrt, pa živad i tak
<Dud> hvala Bogu škrinja(zamrzivač)mi je puna
<Dud> ne bojim se gladi
<Dud> glavno da se računi plačaju na vrijem
<BotaniCar> sto me podsjetilo, ipak se ni pri meni ne bu prestalo s kolinjima, deda zenin ipak rani prasce, saznao sam :)
<Mmike> Dud, a, di si doma? Te, sto studiras?
<Dud> ja sam ti iz Velika Gorice
<Dud> ne studiram, Å¡kolovani fotograf sam
<Dud> nezaposlen več 10 godina
<Dud> samo onak tu i tam
<obruT> pa jel fotkas stogod ?
<Dud> radil sam svašta od pilane do tiskare
<obruT> frend fotograf radi non stop, stalno ga zovu amo tamo
<Dud> a u fotografiji posla nema jer sad svi imaju digitalce
<Dud> e pa to je
<Dud> ako imaš veze onda ide
<Dud> znaš ono moraš imat ime
<Dud> da te znaju
<Dud> znam dečka koji mi j eprizno u facu da on nema pojma o slikanju, ali ljudi ga zovu i on nije glup da odbije
<Dud> a eto
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi jucer bio na sljemenu jel puhao vjetar
<obruT> SilverSpace: bio i puhalo je, mislim, nije strasno, ali osjetilo se malo :)
<obruT> Dud: cuj, fotkaj okolo, vataj sto mozes, mozda dobijes kakvog posla
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel bilo svjeze ili vruce 
<obruT> imam frenda koji fotka iz gusta, ekonom je, ali je vec prodo nesto fotki i zovu ga povremeno
<obruT> SilverSpace: bome, gore mi bilo zimkasto
<SilverSpace> na bliznecu je uvijek nesto svjezije
<Dud> ma evo prošli tjedan sam pak dizajniral plakat i pozivnice i pohvalnice za dječji kamp pa sam tu dobil 300kn-a, eto i ja kradem posel dizajnerima
<BotaniCar> frend se u Bj 15 godina krvil, prosle je godine foto obrt otvoril. Za sad zivotari od svadbi, nish drugo ne ide 
<Mmike> Dud, pa, ne ljuti se, al' nisi bas snalazljiv
<Mmike> nadji drugi poso
<Mmike> kak mislis 'nema posla jer svi imaju digitalce'
<Mmike> pribavi digitalac, kreni i ti
<Dud> pa radil sam svašta več ali niš za stalno
<Dud> a zadnje dvije godine samo boleštine, više sam bil u krevetu nego na nogama :/
<Mmike> da, oce to :/
<Mmike> ja sam isto mr sve-mi-sjebano
<Mmike> plus sjebe psihu pa si depresivan pa onda jos i bolest koju bi pregrmio napravis si k'o da je najveca
<Mmike> bitno je shvatiti da je drustvo u kurcu i da ti nitko nece pomoci i da si moras sam pomoci
<Dud> ko da se to sranje iznutra počne očitavat i vani na fizičko zdravlje
<Mmike> da, to je normalno
<Mmike> duh i tijelo su povezaniji no sto bi agnostik-ateist htio sebi priznati :)
<Dud> hehe
<BotaniCar> i svemir, i globalno zagrijavanje, i mazda ! 
<jelly> stovise to nema veze sa vjerom
<BotaniCar> jelly: sunac mu, satima cekam da cujem di si i kaj jeo :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: bila jos kafa
<BotaniCar> kak me drzi na iglama :) Pobogu, kaj se jelo :) !!
<BotaniCar> coprnica: si tu mozda ?
<Dud> ja imam gljive danas, Å¡umske
<BotaniCar> sam sam doma, ne komplicira mi se samo za mene 
<BotaniCar> brijem da bu kajgana :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ček, saću da ti kop-pejstam...
<BotaniCar> ok, kad nema coprnice, zna li mi netko reci kak se kreira poziv na broj ? Ne-o-pisivo mi idu na jaja kaj ih mijenjaju ,a ocigledno je ( vid' t-com) da se ne mora, pa za svaki predlozak za e-placanje, ipak moram kuckat taj broj .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: bakalar file na indijski + pikantni grah i kuruza + riza; zelena salata & radic
<Dud> BotaniCar, na ulju sprži malo špeka il neku salamu na to dodaj kruh narezan na kockice, posipaj paprom i origanom, malo poprži i onda na to razbij jaja i peci
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak to u praksi izgleda 'na indijski' ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: zaliveno curryjem ;-)
<Dud> to je za ručak, a za poziv na broj pojma nemam, moja cura bi znala ona je ekonomist
<BotaniCar> Dud: tocno to :)
<Dud> ali ona je kod svojih danas :(
<BotaniCar> mah, znam tko zna, ali kukam :( 
<drj_cro> jelly: uf di to gablas?
<BotaniCar> nije dosta kaj mi srce place dok placam rezije, nego moram i prekucavat brojeve ko debil 
<coprnica> BotaniCar: sad sam
<coprnica> BotaniCar: ako me zoveš na neku pivu tj.
<BotaniCar> coprnica: imam nekaj bolje za tebe !
<jelly> drj_cro: u menzi od t-mobajle 
<BotaniCar> znas li mi  reci kak se kreira poziv na broj ? Ne-o-pisivo mi idu na jaja kaj ih mijenjaju ,a ocigledno je ( vid' t-com) da se ne mora, pa za svaki predlozak za e-placanje, ipak moram kuckat taj broj ..
<jelly> drj_cro: obicno zvuci bolje nego sto je, al danas je bilo fino
<coprnica> kako misliš kako se kreira?
<drj_cro> bome fino zvuci :)
<BotaniCar> pa, da odakle taj broj i zakaj je nekima svaki mjesec drugaciji, a nekima ne
<drj_cro> di vam je ta menza i jel se moze prosvercat tamo :)
<coprnica> BotaniCar: to moraš pitat računovodstvo njihovo
<coprnica> :D
<BotaniCar> coprnica: ne znas za neko generalno pravilo ?
<coprnica> nope
<BotaniCar> mislite da ima smisla zvati ope informacije ?
<Dud> sad se naplačuju pa pazi kolko dugo buš pričal
<BotaniCar> *opce
<BotaniCar> na poslu sam :) Isto mi je :)
<Dud> :)
<BotaniCar> ionak imamo milion kuna racuna , zbog helpdeska
<Dud> a ja na tavanu sjedim i prčkam po starim kompovima
<drj_cro> http://www.vecernji.hr/data/slika/117/583886.jpg nasli su piromana iz sesveta :)
<BotaniCar> ja doma imam jos samo nesto dijelova, taman za jedan komp, sad nisam pametan dal da sklopim i prodam pc, ili komponente, ne da mi se natezati s klincima koji bi htjeli ne znam kaj, a kupuju robe za 75kn 
<Dud> ja fakat ne kužim ljude koji sad idu palit korov, ja bum svoje susjede počel tužit
<Dud> ma ja se zabavljam sa ultra starim, probavam lagane linuxe na pentiumu 3 npr
<coprnica> BotaniCar: u čem je problem?
<Dud> ovo pišem na pentium 3 900mhz
<Dud> i 512 rama
<Dud> zorin os 6 lite
<BotaniCar> coprnica: problem je u tome sto mi predlosci za placanje na e-bankarstvu postaju poluupotrebljivi ako ipak jedan dio predloska moram prekucavati svaki put. Zavaravao bi sam sebe da je to ok, da istovremeno nemam neke tvrtke u predloscima koje zadrzavaju isti poziv na broj.
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: sad sam tek sliku videl :)
<coprnica> BotaniCar: prilično sam sigurna da to isključivo ovisi o računovodstvu
<BotaniCar> coprnica: neka regulativa mora postojati ( koliko brojeva u koliko skupina, ako nista drugo)
<coprnica> zakon ti nalaže kojeg oblika mora biti po kojem modulu, a kako će te one teta (i stričeki) prepoznati da si to ti taj koji je platio ovisi o onima koji izdaju račun
<BotaniCar> mnijem da kompliciraju iz neznanja. 
<coprnica> BotaniCar: tako i ja neke račune plaćam na isti broj uvijek jer sam dogovorila s računovodstvom da će me tako prepoznati
<BotaniCar> sto me cini bjesno/zalosnim
<BotaniCar> coprnica: pa po cemu me prepoznaju ako platim u ZAP-u ( ZAP! !!!! )
<coprnica> BotaniCar: well, ako postoji neki algoritam po kojem pišu brojeve, meni nije poznat, sorry
<BotaniCar> ok 
<coprnica> BotaniCar: kako misliš kako te prepoznaju?
<BotaniCar> dodju kuci muz i zena....i pita on:
<BotaniCar> zeno, ocemo prvo da rucamo ili da vodimo ljubav?
<BotaniCar> kaze ona:
<BotaniCar> kako ti hoces, pa da rucamo
<BotaniCar> pusti me, poceo sam bulazniti, zanemari ovo zadnje (ne vic)
<coprnica> BotaniCar: možda bi i ti mogao malo po gemištima 
<coprnica> :D
<Dud> nevjerojatno koliko stvari nije logično i normalno u našoj državi kaj se tiče financja
<BotaniCar> morao, ne mogao 
<Dud> kad mi cura počne pričat onak  ... :/
<BotaniCar> i budem,frendici rodjkas danas, idem drito nakon posla na cugu
<coprnica> BotaniCar: no super! a samnom na pivu ni tad!
<BotaniCar> ti mi nisi na 4m od firme
<coprnica> izgovori izgovori
<BotaniCar> osim toga, pre sexy si da bi se usudil smucat oko tebe, bum na greh pomislil
<coprnica> :-))))))))))))))))
<coprnica> Å¡to me nasmija
<BotaniCar> a kaj, volim malo punije :)
<BotaniCar> ukiselio se osmijeh :)
<coprnica> jednom mi je jedan rekao kad mi se upucavao (ozbiljno) da imam savršeno tijelo
<BotaniCar> - Da bi bili sretni s muškarcem, morate ga puno razumjeti i malo voljeti.
<coprnica> kugla
<BotaniCar> - Da bi bili sretni s ženom, morate je puno voljeti i uopće ne pokušavati razumjeti.
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> gledal je on tvoje kuglice :)
<coprnica> pa onomad su bile kuglice
<coprnica> tako da mislim da je ipak pao na moj Å¡arm :-P
<Mmike> ono kad skuzis da imas jos gemista a nije se zggrijo
<SilverSpace>  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/IMAG0399.resized.jpg
<coprnica> ipozgaj: 
<ipozgaj> coprnica: 
<SilverSpace> kaj malo sam vas presjeko sa fotkom :)
<coprnica> SilverSpace: lijepa je
<coprnica> SilverSpace: gotovo da mi je žao što ne smijem mlijeko i mliječne proizvode
<ipozgaj> jaizza pa nismo se culi 10000 godina :D
<coprnica> ipozgaj: indeed! :-|
<SilverSpace> coprnica: i fina 
<coprnica> ipozgaj: pa gdje se skrivaš?
<SilverSpace> :)
<ipozgaj> a evo, nisam bas redovit na ircu
<obruT> ipozgaj! ajme, ziv je
<ipozgaj> trenutno sam malo u guzvi sa zivotom pa nema vremena za nista .)
<coprnica> ipozgaj: (i meni je danas prvi dan od prije ljeta)
<BotaniCar> Plemeniti Igor Pozgaj :) 
<SilverSpace> ljuta kisela paprika u kajmaku 
<ipozgaj> o turbo i Botanicar :)
<coprnica> ipozgaj: ima kakvih novina?
<ipozgaj> uf, koliko hoces :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ping! pomagaj :)
<ipozgaj> ne znam sto ste zadnje culi :)
<coprnica> ipozgaj: do tell!
<coprnica> ipozgaj: meni bu sve novo 
<coprnica> :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: Oliver Mandić - Pomagajte drugovi?
<coprnica> ako si mi i rekao, vrlo vjerojatno mi je isparilo iz glave pa .. bu mi novo :D
<ipozgaj> ajmo onda sa najnovijim :)
<ipozgaj> ozenio sam se prije tri mjeseca :)
<BotaniCar> the 'grub-pc' package failed to install to /target/ , system will be unbootable, kajsad ?
<obruT> ijao :)
<BotaniCar> cestitam, ipozgaj
<ipozgaj> s ircericom! :D
<obruT> ijao !! :)
<ipozgaj> hvala :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: na debianu 6, u VmWare virtualki imam tu gresku
<obruT> pa sad, cestitam i ja ak se to cestita :)
<coprnica> ipozgaj: vidjela slike
<jelly> BotaniCar: alt-f4, vidi sta mu je bilo
<ipozgaj> nije bilo bas planirano, trebalo je biti iduce godine negdje
<obruT> znaci, ima jos jedna novost na putu ? :)
<coprnica> ipozgaj: da pogađam dalje onda?
<ipozgaj> ali s time dolazimo i do druge vijesti zasto smo ubrzali :)
<Dud> ja sam novi tu ali i ja bi čestital
<ipozgaj> ajd, pogadjaj, bas da vidim jel ces pogoditi :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: dizem paniku bezveze, cini se, lupi sam back i rucno odabrao install grub, sad je proslo. Hvala
<coprnica> ipozgaj: aj aj, dijete je uvijek lijepa vijest
<ipozgaj> nije trudna
<jelly> BotaniCar: alzo: alt-f3, otvori shell, chrootaj se u /target i probaj rucno
<jelly> ah
<coprnica> ipozgaj: seliš izvan države?
<ipozgaj> da :)
<ipozgaj> ajd, iz druge, nisi losa
<obruT> kamo cete ?
<coprnica> ipozgaj: ha čuj, po redu :D
<ipozgaj> San Francisco, iduci mjesec selimo
<coprnica> ipozgaj: ako bih selila, tamo bih
<jelly> ravno pa u silikonsku dolinu
<ipozgaj> da :)
<obruT> hmm... cek, jesi ozenio ircericu ili ircera ? :)
<coprnica> Simple Minds — Alive & Kicking
<ipozgaj> haha, gizma! :)
<ipozgaj> a onda dolazimo i do trece vijesti zasto selimo :)
<obruT> google ?
<ipozgaj> od 1.10. radim za Facebook :)
<obruT> ijao ! FB!
<coprnica> katastrofa
<coprnica> :-d
<coprnica> sorry izletelo mi je
<ipozgaj> haha :)
<obruT> spijunu !
<ipozgaj> :P
<obruT> sva sreca da nemam acc na FB
 * jelly se kriza triput
<coprnica> da i ja razmišljam pobrisat ga
<BotaniCar> neka tebe, sad bar imamo direktnu pipu za kukanje gazdi FBa :)
<ipozgaj> *prekrst*
<coprnica> ionako mi ničem ne koristi
<ipozgaj> coprnica: bio sam i u Googleu btw na on-site intervjuima :)
<SilverSpace> bokte na ebay nesto narucis i sad ti sa svih strana stize spam kao i mi to imamo kao povoljnije
<coprnica> ipozgaj: i?
<SilverSpace> koja je to spijunaza
<ipozgaj> al sam id odjebao jer je a) bilo za Zurich, b) nisam prosao za poziciju koju sam htio pa su mi onda ponudili neku drugu
<jelly> SilverSpace: to su isti ti, zapravo -- niko drugi nemre znat sta si kupio
<jelly> SilverSpace: tj. ak i mogu znati, mogu ti poslati samo na onaj ebay mail
<ipozgaj> i tak, to je pretty much all sto je novo
<coprnica> ipozgaj: meni se zamjerio FB jučer kad mi je naturio ovaj timeline s*anje ili kak se već zove
<SilverSpace> jelly: hm moze biti da je to to kinezi jedni i drugi
<coprnica> jel mene tko pitao oćul ja to?
<ipozgaj> sad sam na godisnjem/otkaznom tu u Erste
<coprnica> nije
<coprnica> mrš
<ipozgaj> pa nije tak los timeline :)
<coprnica> ipozgaj: ne reagiram dobro kad mi netko nametne nešto 
<ipozgaj> obruT: ti si jos u t-scum?
<jelly> hehe, cinjenica je da ti sad vise niko nis ne vjeruje glede komentara o fb ;-)
<coprnica> kako je rekao frend kad su mu rekliu t-comu "morate pričekat malo"  -  "ne, ne moram" i prešao na vip
<ipozgaj> jelly: da :). 
<Mmike> thunderu!
<ipozgaj> inace ne volim pricati bas o tome jer sam vec 100x pricao isto :)
<coprnica> ipozgaj: ma super je to uspjeh
<coprnica> ipozgaj: svaka čast
<ipozgaj> kao pokvarena ploca sam vise :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: !
<Mmike> pa djes, python lover! :)
<ipozgaj> doktore kebabologije :)
<BotaniCar> pa bas svaka cast, sjecam se kad si pocel studirat, a vid' sad :)
<Mmike> oklen ti vamo?
<jelly> s druge strane to znaci slobodno radno mjesto u Erste ;-)
<Mmike> oh hoh :) /me sad pun ponosa :)
<ipozgaj> BotaniCar: a lete godine, evo 5.5 godina staza je vec iza mene
<obruT> ipozgaj: jesam da :)
<ipozgaj> jelly: nasli su zamjenu vec :)
<BotaniCar> ipozgaj: u principu bi potpunije bilo da se sjecam kad sam po boriku hodal, a vidi di si sad :)
<ipozgaj> predugo sam ostao tamo, trebao sam vec odavno zbrisati 
<ipozgaj> BotaniCar: hehe :) A iz Bj sam odselio tamo negdje prije 3.5 godine :)
<coprnica> ipozgaj: ne, na 5 godina poslodavci najbolje reagiraju
<BotaniCar> :)
<ipozgaj> coprnica: da stvar bude bolja, nisam se javio za posao ni u Google ni u Fb :)
<coprnica> ipozgaj: znači da ćeš biti dovoljno predan na novom poslu, nećeš zbrisat odmah, dok s druge strane si poduzetan
<ipozgaj> javili mi se recruiteri preko linkedina, rekao ajd idem probati
<coprnica> niš gajz, došal mi je komad na kavu
<coprnica> l8r
<Mmike>         Seconds_Behind_Master: 106389
<Mmike> to ja zovem slave delay :)
<ipozgaj> e obruT znas onda mozda koliko prije moram javiti da odjavljujem broj na pretplati (mob)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, ne moras, odjavi i prestani placat, sto ti mogu :)
<ipozgaj> mogu ti nastaviti slati racune kao da nisi odjavio, been there, done that :)
<Dud> me is filling small and uselles now
<Mmike> Dud, da, cekaj da ivoks dodje, pozeljet ces si zivot oduzeti
<Mmike> al' to je samo privid :)
<Mmike> u biti ti daje snagu
<BotaniCar> ili njemu ..
<Dud> idem jest gljive možda u otrovne
<Mmike> BotaniCar, lol :)
<Mmike> nene
<Mmike> ne otrovne
<Mmike> psilocibicne
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00510/terraneo_festival4_510973S0.jpg
<ivoks> dolje desno, ljubicati telefon
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za to mozes lizati i žabu
<ivoks> remi iz elementala :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: jesi nasao posten kebab u Zg? 
<Dud> ma dobro kad slušam ovakve priče prvo me zbediraju i onak imam baš filing small i uselles ali onda...imaš pravo daju nadu i snagu
<ivoks> remi koristi sensation :)
<Mmike> ivoks, osh da te upoznam? :)
<weshmashian> ooo ipozgaj!
<Mmike> nisam znao da se palis na mlade reperice
<ipozgaj> weshmashian! :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hm ljepa usta :)
<weshmashian> ipozgaj: pa congrats na sve ;)
<ipozgaj> fala :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tja, sorry, ipak je ivoks vise njen tip
<obruT> ipozgaj: nemam pojma nista o uslugama, ugovorima, nicem :) ja sam trkeljam po kodu :)
<Mmike> u biti nit to
<ivoks> Mmike: davno sam ja nju upoznao
<obruT> Dud: imas kakvu online foto galeriju ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<ipozgaj> nisi li ti bio sistemas?
<ivoks> Mmike: dok jos nisu bili popularni
<ivoks> Mmike: dok su jos u tom bendu bili neki drugi ljudi
<Dud> imam, mogu linkat ako smijem?
<Mmike> ivoks, ona je cura od frenda mog dobrog vec neko vrijeme
<weshmashian> ipozgaj: sad cu imat nekog u jamerici za sveranje stvari a da me ne oderu za shipping ;)
<obruT> Dud: stavi link, sta pitas uopce :)
<ivoks> ja sam nju upoznao prije jedno 12ak godina
<Dud> evo sad ću
<ivoks> na tulumu kod frenda :)
<Dud> http://d-u-d.deviantart.com/
<ivoks> fak, kaj sam vec toliko na faksu
<ipozgaj> weshmashian: sumnjam da cu bas tako cesto dolaziti nazad
<ivoks> poanta fotke je bila 'remi u publici' a ne remi kao takva :)
<weshmashian> ipozgaj: ma znam, zajebajim :D
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> poceo maestral
<Mmike> malo kasno danas
<Mmike> al' fiiiiiiiiiiino
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' bilo bure na srednjem jadranu?
 * Mmike se izogrebo za mysql konferenciju u njujorku krajem ove godine
<ipozgaj> ja prije 2h dosao od zeninih (Porec), bilo je dosta vjetra oko Rijeke
<Mmike> mislim da ce me izbacit kad dodje 'postavi pitanje'
<weshmashian> ako ne i prije
<ivoks> Mmike: slabo
<Mmike> ipozgaj, gizmetta je iz poreca?!
<BotaniCar> ima smisla na neku drugu mrezu preci s VIPa ? sad sam skuzio da mi istice ugovor za 2 tjedna. trosim na mob 200kn/mjesec :9
<ipozgaj> Mmike: pa da
<Mmike> ides
<Mmike> ja brijao ona iz krapine :)
<Mmike> ili tako nesto :))))))))))))
<Mmike> O LOL :))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<ipozgaj> lol
<Mmike> nemoj joj to rec na glas, plz :):):)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ijao :) tolko sam i ja na t-mobiletu trosil dok si nisam smanjil tarifu na minimalnu
<ipozgaj> kasno, gleda sto pisem :)
<weshmashian> ipozgaj: al' joj mozes natip... nda :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: zakaj ijao ?
<ipozgaj> moram si poshishati obrve, izgledam kao Mesic
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: pa ono, men' je to i dalje puno previse :)
<weshmashian> bolje ko mesic nego k'o milanovic
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: prije nemapolsata sam placao zenin racun za mob i za fiksni telefon koji ne koristim, kumulativ - 600kn, ne, ne cini mi se mojh 200kn previse
<weshmashian> ili milinovic?
<weshmashian> o_O
<weshmashian> e, preporodil sam se od kad sam ukinuo telefonsku liniju
<Mmike> doso ticket
<Mmike> prebacuje se neki klijent kod nas
<Mmike> i sad, dao popis baza 
<ipozgaj> Mmike: ti jos sa Spoletom radis?
<Mmike> i jedna od njih se zove: jebotenevenka44
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ja bi samo dobio alimentaciju da to napravim :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, jeps
<weshmashian> BotaniCar :))
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ja sam punicu otpilil da tak i tak svi imamo i pricamo na mobitel pa me ne dira kaj me nece moc nazvat usred noci na fiksni :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: btw jos uvijek imamo u frizideru Harisu koju smo ti obecali :)
<ipozgaj> ili kako se vec pise
<ipozgaj> jos otkad smo u Tunisu bili :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kao sto brojke kazu, kod mene je zena ta koja zove :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: i kod mene, al' se to svodilo uvijek na zvanje mobitela
<BotaniCar> ipozgaj: napisi to VELIKIM SLOVIMA, SilverSpace misli da mu vec dugo cuva rakiju :)
<weshmashian> sto mi nema smisla :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: suglasan ..
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kerumova baza :) http://is.gd/5MIWN4
<Mmike> ipozgaj, dadadadada, nemojte to zaboravit/bacit, molim vas
<BotaniCar> nego, koji graficki mail klijent za debian/ubuntu, a da nije thunderbird
<Mmike> ipozgaj, kad vi bjezite preko
<Mmike> ?
<ipozgaj> negdje 20.9.
<weshmashian> zoves doma - nema nikog - zovi mob; puni zove - nitko se ne javlja - panika na mobitel "di ste!?"
<ipozgaj> pa ti si nam blizu IIRC, mi smo u Gajnicama
<dodobas> BotaniCar: mutt u grafickom treminalu :)
<ipozgaj> mozemo na pivo onda jedan dan 
<Mmike> da, cim se vratim vas zovem pa idemo na pivo neko
<Mmike> ili biljar
<Mmike> ili u graz na kebap
<BotaniCar> dodobas: nemoj tako :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: to kaj dodobas veli :)
<SilverSpace> ipozgaj: i ja Mmike cuvam rakiju dvije litre :)
<BotaniCar> 'balsa' ? 
<ipozgaj> deal! (ovo za pivo, ne za kebab :)
<SilverSpace> ipozgaj: mogli bi se udruziti pa ko hebe Mmike :D
<Mmike> ipozgaj, jel pedalirate?
<ipozgaj> Mmike: ma jok, ona ima bike, a ja nisam vozio bic pa da ne pretjerujem vec 10 godina :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> a onda cemo autima doc nekud :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: jel kuglate mozda? :)
<Mmike> spole da
<Mmike> ja bas i ne :)
<Mmike> al' nije greda
<ipozgaj> a onda biljar, to znam da igrate kad smo vas jednom sreli dolje na Savskom :)
<ipozgaj> tebe i zenu
<SilverSpace> uh vruce mi je
 * BotaniCar on debian woooo :) Zivjele virtualke
<Mmike> ipozgaj, nismo dugo
<Mmike> iako, spole je 3-4 klase iznad nas
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> moram ic nesot jest
<Mmike> i pit gemist
<Mmike> naporno je radit i bit na moru
<dodobas> Mmike: osim sto mozes biti voajer, ali nemos pauzirati video ? :)
<Dud> pojedoh gljive pa tko živ tko mutav :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Dud> bok
<Dud> hmm x- chat za win se plača, onda ću i ja jedan virtualni linux instalirat
<jelly> Dud: xchat-wdk build je besplatan
<ivoks> sigh, jos nije ni 15h
<ivoks> a toliko toga sam vec obavio
<Dud> idem vidjet
<hbogner> ivoks, bijah svuda po obali, ali nikako se zaletit prema murteru
<ivoks> ha cuj...
<Dud> jelly, tnx super, to ću si stavit, ali iapk ću i linuxe just for fun
<jelly> huh, sad se to zove hexchat i pravi fork
<coprnica> ja ja
<BotaniCar> kak bum sve potrgal , napravio sam aptitude backport upgrade :) Pa kak bude-bude :)
<coprnica> BotaniCar: opet si se zanio malo
<BotaniCar> nisam , treba probat', trebat ce na produkciji prije nego poslije :)
<coprnica> BotaniCar: nije dobro baš sve u životu probavat, znaš
<BotaniCar> pa, nije da su backportsi u rangu s heroinom 
<coprnica> nikad manje ilitiga nevertheless 
<jelly> BotaniCar: squeeze-backports repozitorij je slozen tak da apt nece automatski kupiti pakete iz njega, nego samo one koje mu velis
<BotaniCar> nonetheless, filozofiras :) 
<coprnica> BotaniCar: ma hajde, kao da si tek sad otkrio tu moju karakteristiku
<jelly> mam pojma kak su slozeni na buntu
<BotaniCar> jelly: aptitude -t squeeze-backports upgrade bi morao 
<ivoks> cek, pa xchat je besplatan za windowse
<jelly> BotaniCar: to se ne radi.
<BotaniCar> jelly: na debianu se igram
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<BotaniCar> jelly: odma i prvo sam napisao da bum sad nekaj potrgao, ne ? :) 
<jelly> ivoks: build od autora je shareware
<jelly> BotaniCar: u tom slucaju se slazem
<ivoks> hm... xchat.com i xchat.org su razliciti :)
<ivoks> jelly: ne razumijem? http://xchat.org/download/
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> You may use XChat for Windows for free for 30 days.
<coprnica> BotaniCar: ne slušaj ih
<coprnica> coprnica: nitko nije napravio nikakav napredak ponavljajući i oponašajući prethodnike!
<BotaniCar> coprnica: znam da su dobronamjerni, ali za slucaj da bum sutra kod njih trazil posla moram svaki put napominjati da testiram , na virtualkama :)
<coprnica> da imam kunu za svaki put kad su mi rekli da je nešto nemoguće...
<BotaniCar> prosla bi daleko bolje nego da dobijes bazen svaki put. Do sad bi te pune sesvete bile
<coprnica> da ponovo sitiram Muhammad Alia?
<coprnica> "Impossible is just a big word thrown around by small men who find it easier to live the world they've been given than to explore the power they have to change it. Impossible is not a fact. It's an opinion. Impossible is not a declaration. It's a dare. Impossible is potential. Impossible is temporary. Impossible is nothing."
<coprnica> Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Who_wrote_the_quote_impossible_is_nothing#ixzz233Ucwkdi
<BotaniCar> samo ti sit-iraj :)
<coprnica> daj me pusti, ne slušaju me prsti danas
<BotaniCar> kaj si delala ? Gulila krumpire 6h ? 
<coprnica> ne, pisala sam po papiru pa mi se sad osvećuju
<BotaniCar> ehh , a neka tamo formaticarka, a shume unistava .. ista si ja :)
<BotaniCar> *wink*
<coprnica> BotaniCar: nemoj nikom reći, ali ja jesam ja *wink*
<BotaniCar> drito to !!
<coprnica> ditto
<BotaniCar> kaj mislite , oce mi se prvo Xi strgati ili nekaj drugo ? :) 
<coprnica> nešto drugo kao zupčani remen recimo?
<BotaniCar> uvijek je lijepo imati kreativne sugovornike ! 
<BotaniCar> veli debilcek da moram rebootati, pa i budem 
<coprnica> kak je taj botanicar poslusan dečec
<Mmike> coprnica, ti znas da ja radim s tvojim muzem?
<BotaniCar> eto, nije boljelo
<BotaniCar> sjebalo se sto se sjbat i moralo (valjda) - vmware toolsi
<BotaniCar> odnosno, driver za misha 
<BotaniCar> drugo je delalo iz prve
<coprnica> Mmike: ooooookkkkkk?
<Mmike> coprnica, ak neznas, sad znas
<coprnica> Mmike: kaj mi poručuješ točno time?
<Mmike> pa de te botanicarske botanije u privmsg, mislim, neugodno mi, a covjeka nit ne poznam dobro
<Mmike> da se kontroliras, ti, razvratna ircerice :)
<coprnica> Mmike: :-)))))))))))))))))))))
<BotaniCar> kaj sam sad , dok sam offline bio, napravio ? 
<BotaniCar> Samo da nije jos koje dijete ! 
<Mmike> srecom, onog Kerum-Boya nema tu
<coprnica> BotaniCar: nemam pojma, ja sam samo komentirala kak si poslušao svog debilčeka 
<BotaniCar> jashta da jesam, nas dva znamo tko je gazda ! 
<coprnica> Mmike: kojeg kerumboja?
<coprnica> kvragu, sad mi je pobudio znatiželju, morat ću doma skoro, a njega sad nema
<Mmike> coprnica, sasa iz splita
<Mmike> kak se zvao
<Mmike> interceptor
<Mmike> the ultimate debil
<coprnica> kaj s njim?
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> kaj s njim? :)
<coprnica> pa ti si ga spomenuo!
<coprnica> Mmike: zakaj je sreća da ga nema?
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> dosla murija
<Mmike> za one dve babe
<BotaniCar> jer on brije na sex cesce nego ja :)
<Mmike> veli jedna murijaku 'i onda mi je rekla da nisam prava krscanka! zapisite to!'
<coprnica> BotaniCar: :-)))))))))
<Mmike> tu se treba preselit
<Mmike> casna rijec
<coprnica> nisam ni znala koliko mi je irc faliJo
<coprnica> Mmike: reci mi sad
<BotaniCar> coprnica: ponovi to dok nitko ne bu prical cijeli dan ! :)
<hbogner> o Mmike djesba
<Mmike> coprnica nedostaje ti?
<Mmike> da, pravi jebac je bio
<Mmike> tako bar vele zenke s irca iz onog doba
<Mmike> hbogner, eto, na hvaru
<Mmike> radim
<Mmike> prekovremene
<Mmike> kad si na moru onda placaju troduplo
<Mmike> pa se grebem
<BotaniCar> tocno to zelim cuti, sjecam se kad sam u Crnoj Gori , na godisnjem, nekim cobanima na brdu obijao vrata u nadi da imaju interneta .. imali su :) Nije mi bas bilo TAK placeno :)
<Mmike> ma drek mi je placeno
<Mmike> mislim, je
<Mmike> al' ne troduplo :)
<BotaniCar> ajde, platio te i (za nase uvijete) preplatio , vec i onim bonusom za zakasnjelu placu :)
<Mmike> moram jos jedan gemist popit
<Mmike> pod hitno
<Mmike> nije mi dobro
<coprnica> BotaniCar: kaj da ponovim?
<coprnica> Mmike: inteceptor? lol 
<coprnica> Mmike: nego, si mene nekako povezao s njime možda?
<Mmike> da, fakat
<Mmike> sigurno sam te zamijenio s nekim 
<coprnica> Mmike: :-))))))))))))))))
<coprnica> joj
<coprnica> mmike da te nema trebalo bi te zmislit
<Mmike> coprnica, mislim pol irca brujalo o vama, neki logovi se izvlacili, svasta nesto bilo
<coprnica> :-D
<coprnica> Mmike: o nama??
<Mmike> covjek bi pomislio da znate bolje skrit svoje nestasluke :)
<coprnica> :-D
<Mmike> mladost - ludost
<Mmike> uglavnom
<coprnica> Mmike: do tell
<Mmike> de se suzdrzi molim te od botanicara
<Mmike> fakat mi neugodno pred muzem ti
<coprnica> Mmike: dakle, ja njega nisam upoznala do.. prije 4-5 godina
<coprnica> dakle, nije mogla biti mladost ludost :D
<coprnica> no nakon iskustva sa ... kako  mu ono biješe nick.. simfonik ili tako nekako, niš me ne čudi s irca
<coprnica> ali slatko nasmije
<coprnica> :-D
<coprnica> nego pola 5 je, vrijeme je da se krene
<hbogner> Mmike, na hvaru? a jel frizider stigao?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> na korculu je isao
<Mmike> i stigao
<Mmike> coprnica, da, ti si pobrkala nesto
<Mmike> cini se :)
<hbogner> a neki otok je bio u pitanju, bar to nisam fulao
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> hvar/korcula
<Mmike> to je sve tu
<Mmike> :0
<hbogner> blizu su bar
<hbogner> nisam ih pomjesao sa krkom :D
<Mmike> nisi da
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> kradem bambuse po dalmaciji
<hbogner> u 4. mjesecu ukrao susjedu jedan cca 30cm i posadio ga, sad se oporavio s dovoljno vode
<hbogner> nekidan iscupao drugi cca 120 cm, sad je u vodi da se oporavi od puta i sutra ide u zemlju, samo ovaj izgleda losije
<Mmike> idem se brcnit
<jelly> kaj nema se para za kupit svoj kaktusssssss
<hbogner> kaktus? ja kradem bambuse samo :D
<hbogner> ma poanta je da uzmem neki skoro suh i unisten i oporavim ga :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> btw. kaktusi rastu tamo di je susa default i mogu jako puno izdrzat
<jelly> bambusi... ok, ja ne znam citat
<jelly> OVAJ PUT SI SE IZVUKAO
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> bambusi vole puno vode
<hbogner> ali izdrze i suse u dalmaciji
<jelly> Hey
<jelly> I just met you / and this is crazy, / I﻿ have Alzheimers / HEY I JUST MET YOU....
<SilverSpace> Bambusa imas u rasadniku raznih vrsti 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, znam
<hbogner> sadnica 120 kuna
<hbogner> ali ovaj ima pedigre :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pa nije ti to pes
<SilverSpace> obicna travaa
<SilverSpace> vulgaris
<hbogner> he hehe
<hbogner> ma znam
<hbogner> vec sam nasao di cu na proljece ukrast i granu kivija
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> muskog ili zenskog?
<hbogner> oba
<hbogner> sad sam skuzio koji je koji, ljevi muski, desni zenski :D
<SilverSpace> hm hm
<dodobas> zanimljivo http://blog.macromates.com/2012/textmate-2-at-github/
<Mmike> compiz + gnometerminal _+ puno updateiranja 
<Mmike> lose
<Mmike> cpu ode na 100%, sve se teli, uzas
<Mmike> xterm, dakako, leti
<dodobas> Mmike: ti bas volis bitchat, a? ;)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> pogotovo kad mi usere laptop
<Mmike> doma to nisam skuzio jer nemam compiz
<dodobas> sto ti nije jednostavnije staviti debian-testing s xfce-om ?
<Mmike> a nije sad na moru
<Dud> bok..ako ima koga..evo mene na winsima na hexchatu
<dodobas> prekrasno :)
 * Mmike si ide po gemist
<Mmike> sve drugo nema smisla
<dodobas> hehe, sportski
<hbogner> Mmike, bevanda
<dodobas> lol, hetzner nudi 1 ipv6/64 subnet for free
<dodobas> 18,446,744,073,709,551,616 IPv6 adresa
<jelly-home> dodobas: /64 je manje-vise minimalni segment koji ces dobiti kao customer igdje
<jelly-home> /48 vjerojatno tipicnije
<dodobas> jelly-home: ok, ali ipak ... kad ces to iskoristiti :)
<dodobas> za milijun godina bavit cu se ipv6 reseller biznisom :)
<jelly-home> ak nekom treba Xen VPS 512MB za 1.8 EUR/mjesec, https://www.providerservice.com/root-vps/
<jelly-home> 1.90 EUR - 19% pdva jer jos nismo u EU
<jelly-home> veli kolega da radi pristojno i host nije overcommittan da se sve teli kao kod nekih
<dodobas> uhh nice :)
<dodobas> odmah uzmem 4 i nadam se da nisu na istom hostu
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> al
<Mmike> pdv ne placas
<Mmike> zato jer nismo u EU
<Mmike> right?
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAz1B4kG3u8
<datase> Mmike: Title: Swing Republic - Any Old Thing (feat. Tommy Dorsey), Views: 24237, Rating: 99.45206%
<jelly-home> Mmike: tako je, sustavi jos nisu integrirani
<jelly-home> da jesu, mogao bi provjeriti svoj VAT ID na http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/vies/
<Mmike> jelly, ja imam na hecneru par servera i ne placam PDV
<Mmike> datase, faco!
<jelly-home> datase: botsnack
<datase> Yummeh.
<Mmike> lol :)
<hbogner> laku noc
<jelly-home> welcome to zombo.com
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-10
<ivoks> materinu i posao
<Mmike> sunce
<Mmike> jako
<Mmike> te snazno
<dodobas> yello
<drj_cro> jutro
<coprnica> 'bro jutro radni narode
<coprnica> Mmike: kaj sam pobrkala?
<Mmike> joj
<Mmike> sad bu botanicar doso
<obruT> :)
<BotaniCar> jutro, junaci
<Mmike> dodobas, kak se zove onaj postgres analizator
<Mmike> koji nije pgfouine
<dodobas> cek... moram pogeldati logove
<coprnica> Mmike: jel vežeš BotaniCarev dolazak uz mene možda? 
<BotaniCar> Kaj sam opet napravil ?
<Mmike> coprnica, ne, tvoj dolazak vezem uz njega :)
<BotaniCar> aha, dovuko sam jacu tu ? Dobro to nemre bit loshe, vec sam mislil da sam nekom linux strgal . 
<coprnica> BotaniCar: ja sam rekla "dobro jutro" i Mmike je na to rekal "09:16 < Mmike> joj! i "09:16 < Mmike> sad bu botanicar doso"
<coprnica> BotaniCar: jel on to nekaj insinuira?
<BotaniCar> odite u kurac, kak svi znaju da kasnim na posao ? 
<coprnica> :-D
<BotaniCar> coprnica: mislim da nas gura skup u postelju
<coprnica> aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<BotaniCar> ne znam zakaj mi zeli brak sjebat
<coprnica> tebi?
<BotaniCar> pda, kaj si ti udata ? 
<BotaniCar> Rekla si mi da imas 16 !
<coprnica> ja ja 16
<dodobas> Mmike: https://github.com/dalibo/pgbadger
<coprnica> imam 16 i još se nisam ljubila
<Mmike> daaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> thnx
<BotaniCar> fuj, ja s neiskusnima nemam posla .
<coprnica> BotaniCar: sad sam skoro Mmiketa spomenula :-))))))))))))))))))
<coprnica> zakaj me za jezik navlačiš?
<BotaniCar> nis ja nis kriv kaj ti je jezik dugacak 
<coprnica> BotaniCar: kad vidiš nešto dugačko nemreš oidoljeti a da to ne povučeš?
<BotaniCar> da, zato se toliko igram s vlastitim pimpachem
<BotaniCar> i nosom ..
<coprnica> :-D
<coprnica> dok god je vlastiti
<obruT> o jebo 64-bitni centos i updateove... update promjeni permissione na /etc/nsswitch.conf  tako da niti jedan ne-root user vise ne moze otvorit fajl pa se niti tako ne gleda order resolvanja pa ne radi niti faking resolvanje iz /etc/hosts... pa tako niti resolvanje localhost :P
<BotaniCar> cek, to se i tebi desilo ? Ja sam mislio da sam sam na svijetu :)
<obruT> pih, desilo se na hrpi servera :P
<obruT> mislio sam da sam lud
<BotaniCar> jos mi je bolje kaj mi je yum update potrgal NRPE , nova se verzija instalirala, i pobrisala plugin direktorij, a copy/paste s druge instalacije mi sad baca greske, nekaj su promijenili u nacinu kak cita info pluginova :)
<BotaniCar> sve u istoj turi nadogradnji, narafski
<jelly-home> 0005883: Post-install script for sudo sets /etc/nsswitch.conf to mode 600 http://bugs.centos.org/view.php?id=5883&nbn=1 
<jelly-home> aha, jucer je stigao mail od redhata sa fixom
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, dan :)
<coprnica> i tako to
<coprnica> vidi se da je petak
<obruT> kak to vidis ? :)
<dodobas> obruT: po suncu, hebemu :)
<dodobas> sunce sija svjezije :)
<BotaniCar> dajbog zdravlja ekipi kaj wireshark odrzava ;)
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314381_4460064500213_913236864_n.jpg
<ivoks> vruce je :)
<ivoks> nepoderivi thinkppad
<human> dobar dan
<Guest74312> kako instalirati ATI Radeon Xpress200m na najnoviji ubuntu
<Guest74312> ili (za one koji se u to bolje razumiju) na linux mint
<ivoks> pa ustekas ga u pci slot?
<Guest74312> evo ovoga sto zna
<Guest74312> recimo da je ustekano
<Guest74312> kako installirati driver onda
<ivoks> pa zar ti ne radi grafika?
<Guest74312> ne radi mi youtube hd
<BotaniCar> kak to tocno 'ne radi' ?
<Guest74312> a i ati proprietary driver mi nije podrzan
<ivoks> odnosno, ati ne izdaje drivere za taj chip vise
<ivoks> a koji je to ubuntu?
<Guest74312> mogu li negdje naci zadnji driver koji su izdali
<Guest74312> linux mint 13
<Guest74312> trenutno
<ivoks> ne znam na cemu je to bazirano
<Guest74312> ako imas odgovor, instalirat cu ja ubuntu 12.04
<ivoks> pa velim ti, ATI vise ne izdaje drivere za taj chip
<ivoks> znaci, zadnji ATI driver sigurno ne radi
<Guest74312> znaci ati je izdavao drivere za taj cip
<ivoks> pretpostavljam
<ivoks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/69003/which-ati-driver-should-i-use-for-a-radeon-xpress-200m
<BotaniCar> ati.amd.com,nadji driver za sebe, mislim da ta trazilica podrzava i legacy drivere
<ivoks> to je sve sto ti ja znam
<ivoks> ne koristim ati, pa ne znam detalje
<ivoks> pa to je barem 3 godine stara kartica
<ivoks> i jos k tome za laptop
<ivoks> mislis da je HD na njoj ikada radio?
<Guest74312> 720p radi na windows xp
<ivoks> 8 godina stara kartica
<ivoks> 720p nije HD
<ivoks> uglavnom, ne znam... ne koristim ati
<ivoks> sve sto ti mogu reci je ono sto mi google nadje
<Guest74312> ima li nacin da sa ovom grafickom karticom, bez drivera, gledam youtube na 720p 
<Guest74312> bez trzanja
<ivoks> bez drivera ne radi nista :)
<ivoks> ocito vec koristis neki driver
<Guest74312> koja distribucija linuxa podrzava moju graficku karticu?
<Guest74312> u zadnjoj verziji
<ivoks> u svakoj
<ivoks> koji dio ti nije jasan
<ivoks> kartica ti radi
<ivoks> ne radi jedna mogucnost za koju sumnjam da je ikad radila
<ivoks> ono sto se u windowsima desi je da ti CPU odradi to umjesto GPU-a
<ivoks> brijem
<ivoks> uglavnom, imam posla
<Guest74312> dobar dan
<Guest74312> kako cu omoguciti gledanje  youtubea u 720p na ubuntu 12.04
<BotaniCar> zasto forsiras, ivoks ti je dao korektan odgovor. Gurni ruku u dzep i kupi noviju graficku za 300kn, ako ti je HD bitan pod linuxom
<Guest74312> u tom slucaju
<Guest74312> graficka je tri puta skuplja nego laptop
<BotaniCar> i ? 
<BotaniCar> ako je laptop , jos ljepse, pomiri se s tim da neces gledati
<BotaniCar> ako si malo guglao,svaki clanak unutar zadnje 2 godine kaze da se manes gluposti. 
<drj_cro> damn i danasnji update,pojeo mi zadnjih 85G (bice nes se potrgalo sa skriptom za upgrade kernela)
<dodobas> drj_cro: 85G ? que ?:)
<BotaniCar> 85G ? WIN !!
<drj_cro> bas trazim po logovima da vidim sto je bilo, uglavnom lastlog narastao na toliko, pa ga morao brisat
<jelly> Guest74312: radi li 720p inace, iz video datoteke?  Ako radi, nadji neki cclive ili youtube-dl pa skini video i gledaj sa normalnim playerom tipa vlc ili mplayer
<Mmike> uopce se pomiri da linux i flash ne rade bas super
<Mmike> pogotovo sa ati/nvidijama
<Guest74312> jelly: to su rjesenja za bolje sutra
<jelly> sa nvidijom radi kako-tako
<jelly> tj. radi jednako lose kao na intel grafici
<jelly> Guest74312: ne kuzim
<Guest74312> jelly: u mome slucaju, widnows xp je najbolje rjesenje
<jelly> slazem ne
<jelly> se*
<jelly> ATI Xpress 200M je 5 godina stari onboard chipset sa shareanom memorijom, nema to GPU decoding vrijedan spomena
<BotaniCar> najjeftinije, ne bi nazvao koristenje EOL sustava najboljim rjesenjem. 
<jelly> ja bi ak radi
<Guest74312> ipak...
<Guest74312> widows je software, linux je software
<BotaniCar> jelly: radi i novi laptop, ali zahtjeva nesto $$
<Guest74312> u widowsu radi, u linuxu ne radi
<jelly> Guest74312: yep.  Tako stoje stvari.
<Guest74312> dakle tehnicki je moguce napraviti drivere za linux
<BotaniCar> apsolutno
<BotaniCar> tehnicki, ti vec i koristis neki driiver, ali te ne zadovoljava
<jelly> nije samo u driveru problem, vec i u Adobe Flashu koji na Windowsima sam trosi puno manje CPU-a 
<Guest74312> zadovoljan sam sa driverom, ali ne i sa nacinom na koji ga koristim
<BotaniCar> Guest74312: prelazimo na psihologiju ? Mislis da bi se trebao promijeniti ? :)
<jelly> nema tu puno mogucnosti, i sve smislene smo vec dali
<Guest74312> BotaniCar: eticki je pogresno koristiti crackani windows xp
<Guest74312> love se nema
<jelly> Guest74312: kupi xp licencu
<BotaniCar> Guest74312: ako se nema love, a znas da ono sto radis nije ispravo - prestani to raditi. Niej da ikom zivot ovisi o HD reprodukciji
<BotaniCar> nevezano, picek mi trosi 52 wata, kaze UPS :)
<Guest74312> BotaniCar: 480 je ok
<BotaniCar> trebao sam i monitor spojiti na njega .. 
<jelly> meni trosi 15%, nemam pojma koliko je to ;-)
<BotaniCar> 15% cega ? max koliko UPS moze dati ? 
<jelly> skup sa monitorom, routerom, switchem, punjacem za mobitel
<BotaniCar> ;D
<jelly> 15% od 100%!
<BotaniCar> da ja spojim sve nabrojano, autonomija na UPSu bi mi bila cca 12 sekundi :)
<jelly> radi jedno 20-25 minuta bez struje
<jelly> nije ko zna sta, ali bar prezivi $%@% radove na %#@% trafostanici
<BotaniCar> meni kaze, a i provjerio sam, da imam 20 min - bez monitora, sto stvar cini znacajno manje upotrebljivo :) Idem nac kabl da spojim i monitor(e)
<dodobas> ispravlja napon
<jelly> bez routera mi je komp prakticki beskoristan
<BotaniCar> kajaznam, dodje mi zgodno da stignem spremiti dokument na kojem sam radio, bude zajebano ako je dokument na mrezi,da :)
 * Mmike zamislja botanicara kako radi na velikom word dokumentu
<dodobas> https://twitpic.com/ahmq1z :D :D 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako ce te usreciti, i slikat cu se kraj jednog monitora na kojem je doc , a na drugom filesize :( 
<Mmike> stodane :)
<Mmike> usreci me
<BotaniCar> bum ponio fotic u pon na posel :( 
<BotaniCar> Znao sam da te tudji jad veseli :)
<weshmashian> jutar
<BotaniCar> Djes' , Para ! 
<weshmashian> eome! :D
<coprnica> gdje su pare?
<BotaniCar> ..nisi ni ti daleko :)
<coprnica> tko Å¡to gdje?
<weshmashian> pare? koje pare? to bi tebe trebali pitat :P
<coprnica> weshmashian: da ne radim u riznici
<coprnica> *ta
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> prebacili neke strojeve s mysqlom na SSDove
<Mmike> obicno slave delay od cca 4k sekundi nadoknade u cca 10ak minuta
<Mmike> sa SSDovima nadoknadili unutar 30ak sekundi :)
<BotaniCar> kaj brijes koliko ce trebati da spalite SSDove ?
<BotaniCar> "maybe they're firefighting for disk space and the CEO has run out of space on his home drive to store his donkey porn"
<BotaniCar> #windows-server rulz
<weshmashian> imam punicu viska, oce netko?
<BotaniCar> mozemo se swingati za punice :)
<weshmashian> ne, ideja je da se rijesim ove koje imam bez da imam novu :)
<BotaniCar> smijesna ti je ideja .. mislim, nije , ali je malo nerealna :)
<coprnica> punice i žene idu u paketu
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: al' dobra je, kaj ne?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pojma nemam
<dodobas> osim ako takticki odigras pa se rijesis punice prije svadbe
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kajaznam, moja dela kolace i 100km je daleko 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imamo 6 postres kistri sa 4 SSDa u raidu10 na svakom preko godinu i pol sad
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: moja ne i na drugom je kraju grada
<Mmike> doduse, baza ima 30ak GB a RAMa ima 72GB, pa se po njima skoro nikad ne cita
<Mmike> s njih
<dodobas> a sto ce onda?
<obruT> super je kad predjes na novu superibertehnologiju koja rijesava sve probleme svih dependencija i onda naletis na jebeni problem - s jednim dependencijem
<BotaniCar> bitno da ima sexa
<coprnica> tko će o čemu nego BotaniCar o linuxu
<BotaniCar> a? 
<coprnica> ikzekli
<BotaniCar> kakva je to merino-vuna ?
<coprnica> BotaniCar: od merino ovce
<BotaniCar> a, koja je razlika izmedju Merino i Velebitske ovce ? 
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vuna
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: ti mi ubijes svaku mogucnost da malo offtopicharim :) 
<BotaniCar> Sto ne rece 'to je vuna meka ko djecja guza' , pa da ti mogu reci 'pedofilu'  :) Malo popricamo i tak :)
<drj_cro> :)
<coprnica> BotaniCar: merino ovca zivi u Njemačkoj
<drj_cro> eto coprnica se javlja za chat :)
<BotaniCar> coprnica: olrajt onda, gastarbajterica :)
<coprnica> BotaniCar: ne, to nije velebitska ovca koju strižu u Njemačkoj
<BotaniCar> kaj nisu sve oFce rodom s Velebita ? hummmm
<coprnica> ovo je drugačija vrsta ovce
<coprnica> na 4 noge
<BotaniCar> cek, sad me fakat gubis, kakve su to ovce s 4 noge, ja tog po birtijama nis' videl :)
<coprnica> BotaniCar: mogal bi ti na godišnji malo ha?
<BotaniCar> pa, kad me tak lepo pitas - ne bi, ne puste me :(
<coprnica> onda na pivu
<coprnica> bar
<BotaniCar> ista stvar
<coprnica> tko te ne pusti?
<coprnica> Tito & Tarantula — After Dark  - buka u uredu
<BotaniCar> trenutno Uprava :)
<coprnica> pa nema uprava pravo upravljanja nakon radnog vremena
<coprnica> osim toga 
<coprnica> kao da te to prije spriječilo :-D
<BotaniCar> kaj si mislila reci ovim zadnjim ? 
<coprnica> da si pio alkohol upravi iza leđa?
<BotaniCar> mozes to dokazati ili me samo javno olajavas ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj bus danas doso po sljivovicu :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisam ziher jos, zato ti se i nisam javil .. 
<coprnica> nemrem, I took a shot, sue me
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ok
<BotaniCar> coprnica: YOU took a shot, and i'm the one drinking ? 
<coprnica> BotaniCar: ;)
<BotaniCar> .weather Sesvete
<datase> BotaniCar: The current temperature in Ivanja Reka, Zagreb, Croatia is 26.0°C (1:56 PM CEST on August 10, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 29%. Dew Point: 7.0°C. Pressure: 30.09 in 1019 hPa (Falling). 
<SilverSpace> odlicno je vani ja se malo prije vratio
<coprnica> je onda bu kavica pala vani
<Mmike> .weather bol
<datase> Mmike: The current temperature in Brac, Croatia is 33.8°C (2:13 PM CEST on August 10, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 7%. Dew Point: -7.0°C. Pressure: 29.92 in 1013 hPa (Falling). 
<jelly> suvo
<Vlado9A3CY> BotaniCar, kaj si ti u Sesvetama? Jos bu na kraju ispalo i da smo si susjedi :)
<BotaniCar> Vlado9A3CY: ja sam u Kasinskoj, kod rasadnika, ti ?
<Vlado9A3CY> onda kraj tebe svaki dan prolazim kad idem na posao i s posla :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ja sam u N. Brestju :)
<BotaniCar> ti si jos dalje prema kasini, ili tam delas ? 
<BotaniCar> ahh :)
<Vlado9A3CY> a radim u malom idilicnom prigorskom selu Vugrovcu :)
<Vlado9A3CY> da nemas ti slucajno inicijale B.P. :)
<Mmike> Botanicar Pitonko
<BotaniCar> ne .)
<Mmike> kak ne?!
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: :*
<BotaniCar> cek .. kaj windowsi 8 nemaju 'restart' ni 'shutdown' !! LOL 
<jelly> kaj će ti to
<BotaniCar> rekli mi windowsi da trebaju reboot, ja reko later, sad je later :)
<jelly> "ko ima vake windowse?!?!" "di se gase?!?!"
<BotaniCar> iss, start> settings > power > restart
<BotaniCar> bojim se pomisliti di je hybernate sakrit
<BotaniCar> odem u 'MS store' , kategorija 'security' i napise mi "there are no items in this view' .. bas fino daju municiju ljunixasima :)
<coprnica> ja ja
<jelly> a kak to zapraf izlazi ti windowsi
<jelly> kad*
<jelly> doma vise nemam ni jedne, a povremeno mi zatrebaju (recimo, kad ne znam sloziti pptp vpn)
<BotaniCar> jelly: na jesen ( za jedno 60ak dana) , ne znam napamet, znam da je MS dal release date vec
<BotaniCar> nda, ove bum moral kupit , u firmi vele da su mi za po doma i win 7 dobri 
<jelly> ma win 7 su super, ne znam jel kde4 pokrao pola wm featurea od njih ili oni od win7
<jelly> ovo kad odvuces prozor na gornji ili lijevi ili desni rub pa se maksimizira na cijeli ekran ili jednu polovicu
<BotaniCar> ima toga more, 8ica mi je jos finija (ako zanemarimo RC greske kojih valjda ne bude poslije) .. sve mi sistemsko radi, driverbase je veci, stare aplikacije mi rade, di'sh vise :)
<ivoks> jelly: to ima i u unityu
<BotaniCar> moramjos samo skuziti zakaj me mreza na debianu jebe, diskonekta me na random .. 
<ivoks> unity ima i keyboard shortcute za to
<jelly> ivoks: noone cares, unity je na cekanju godinu dana
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ima ubuntu nesto kao chimney offloading (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/951037) ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: debian u vm-u?
<BotaniCar> jelly: da
<BotaniCar> vmware player ga goni
<jelly> BotaniCar: meni je radilo super na hyper-vu skoro godinu dana, do valjda zadnjih updatea
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCP_offload_engine#Support_in_Linux
<BotaniCar> jelly: mislim si da je vmware kriv, taj player je predvidjen da goni samo jednu virtualku u bilo koje doba, ja vrtim dvije, mozda negdje do kolizija dolazi .. 
<jelly> ah, nije isti hypervisor kao kod mene
<BotaniCar> ivoks: znaci, ne ?
<jelly> od zadnjih updatea hosta (hyperv na 2008) svakih par tjedana crkne mreza... workaround: ifdown eth0; rmmod hv-netsvc; modprobe nv-netsvc; ifup eth0
<coprnica> još malo pa na pivu još malo pa na pivu
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , jelly, kad si apdejtao hostove ? Meni (za sad) sve radi 
<ivoks> onesvijestiti cu se kako je vruce
<Mmike> tu je fino
<Mmike> 29C
<jelly> BotaniCar: nisam ja neg windows admin... bice mjesec dana
<Mmike> puse maestral
<ivoks> ja sam zatvoren u bon bon sator
<BotaniCar> (ocurec, radi na w2k8 hipervizorima s gostujucim linuxima)
<ivoks> tu mogu puniti laptop
<SilverSpace> kaj nema sunca
<BotaniCar> jelly: koje linuxe cherate, debi(l)ane ? Ja imam centose na tome, pa mozda zato 
<jelly> sad sam stavio 3.2.20 iz squeeze-backports pa bumo vidli
<Mmike> na hvaru nema zagrebacke banke
<jelly> BotaniCar: debian 6
<Mmike> pa za popizdit :)
<BotaniCar> hehe , sam ti rekao da mi ne apt-backports upgrade juce prosao bez frke ? Samo se vmware toolsi malo izlomili :)
<ivoks> idem spavat u sator
<ivoks> skuhat cu se, al ne mogu vise
<jelly> BotaniCar: to niko normalan ne radi, dal je proslo ili ne uopce nije bitno ;-)
<ivoks> jutros sam ustao u 3 da bi radio
<BotaniCar> tssc tssc , jelly, a ja mislio da ti (bar na testnim makinama) imas OVAKVA muda :)
<jelly> testne makine vrte isti env. kao produkcijske zato da se, jeli, moze nesto testirati
<BotaniCar> ja sam samo malo prosirio test :) 
<jelly> ak mi stvarno treba sve novo, onda se ide na testing
<jelly> ali rijetko kad treba sve novo
<BotaniCar> iskreno, samo sam htio vidjeti kaj bu se sve slomilo ako to napravim :)
<BotaniCar> kad tamo (ovaj put) nista 
<Mmike> kako puse maestral
<Mmike> treba ic uzet dasku za jedrenje, i zapizdit na brac
<Mmike> steta sto nemam 10 godina manje i 20 kila manje
<Mmike> u biti sreca sto nemam dasku vise :)
<Mmike> ivoks, a godisnji? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kak je na terraneu btw?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<coprnica> ljudovi, ugodan vikend vam želim
<coprnica> i mašem na pozdrav
<BotaniCar> bo0ok
<weshmashian> o/
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> ja sam na godisnjem
<Mmike> od sad
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> hehehe
<Mmike> GEMISTEC
<Mmike> bez gruznje savjesti
<BotaniCar> nish, odem i ja :) 'majte se dobro 
<jelly> moj shef je na godisnjem :-|
<SilverSpace> razvaljuju barakude 
<jelly> koga cega
<SilverSpace> imamo finale u vaterpolu
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> imamo
<Mmike> ubili su ih!
<Mmike> wee wee wee
<dodobas> zdrkani mysql...
<dodobas> promote slave to master... ovisi o smjeru vjetra...
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> kaj bi ti promote? :)
<Mmike> samo imaj upaljen binlog na slaveu
<Mmike> i automacki moze postat master
<Mmike> isto tako ima log-slave-updates upaljeno
<dodobas> ma znam.. i dalje dize slave...
<Mmike> inace ti se ono sto je doslo iz relayloga nece zapisivat u binlog
<Mmike> #define 'dize slave'
<dodobas> pa u logu... cannot connect to.... jer je prijasnji master ugasen...
<Mmike> stop slave; reset slave;
<Mmike> i u my.cnf stavi skip-slave-start
<dodobas> da da ... i pogodan smjer vjerta :)
<Mmike> tja
<dodobas> eh... taj dio :)
<Mmike> vjerat nije bitan
<Mmike> trebas samo znat postavit sva moguca jedra :)
<Mmike> kojih ima 1000000000001329419283741
<Mmike> mslim, pogledaj samo koje sve opcije mozes namjestati za innodb
<Mmike> u kurcu je softver, al' maksimalno
<Mmike> los los los
<dodobas> a da... ali koji ce ti K sve, kad ti i dalje kobilicom struzes po dnu :)
<Mmike> mislis da si super
<Mmike> i da to tako mora
<jelly-home> ne znam, meni sve u knjizi pise ;-)
<jelly-home> also, ima domacih firmi koje znaju poslozit mysql ak ne znas sam
<dodobas> to ne mjenja cinjenicu da je zdrkan...
<jelly-home> shrug
<jelly-home> je, i kaj sad, ili ga slozi da radi ili koristi nesto bolje npr. postgres -- kojeg ces isto trebat slozit da radi
<dodobas> jelly-home: nije bed... slozen je, sad...
<dodobas> ali kad zbog necega sto se kao cini da radi OOTB, svim osim tebi... 
<dodobas> pa kad pola dana citas bug reporte, zasto u 5.5 ne radi, i da toga uglavnom nema u dokmentaciji
<dodobas> ostavi los dojam, no ja sam mysql n00b
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> vecini seasoned prof. je ovo pod normalno :)
<jelly-home> izgubiti pol dana?  Je, to je jos dobro
<dodobas> jelly-home: nisam rekao izgubiti, naucio sam ponesto :)
<obruT> damn, koji sam ja kreten
<jelly-home> bez minerala niti dok se spava http://i.imgur.com/G8dQA.jpg
<obruT> bome, nije los ovaj hokej na travi
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-11
<Hrki> oi
<Hrki> ima netko sa jailbrejkanim uphoneom da ga ne sekundu pitam nesto
<nitro-x-7> hi
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-05
<budz0r> jutro
<jelly-home> butro
<jelly-home> hmm, petak kisa, subota 12 stupnjeva hladnije
<calmpitbull> Dobro jutro
<Mmike> Pffth.
<calmpitbull> kak se vecina mac userjev odmah pocne svadat ako kazes da je apple pokral vecinu svojih "inovacija"
<calmpitbull> i to je zabavno
<calmpitb1ll> Mmike: daj mi reci kaj se mi vidimo danas ili mogu natrag mamurluk rijesavat
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> kaj je tak gadno? :)
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> djes sad
<calmpitb1ll> sto bi to trebalo znacit
<calmpitb1ll> gadno ma kakvi nego nikada vise ne mijesam pivo
<calmpitb1ll> ti si u ZG
<calmpitb1ll> ti reci ako zelis evo pa se nademo i to je to
<Mmike> a koje pivo?
<Mmike> mene od ozujskog boli glava pol sata nakon sto sam ju popio, od karlovackog ako popijem dvije i vise, zlatni pan mogu i tri, ginis isto tri, crni paulaner psenicni isto tri
<calmpitb1ll> ma ja ti volim psenicno i to je najbolje ljetno pivo ikada...a kada je toga ponestalo onda sam pocel po bavariji
<Mmike> jedino kozel mogu 5-6 :)
<Mmike> koje psenicno?
<calmpitb1ll> lasko
<Mmike> huh/
<Mmike> nisam to probao
<calmpitb1ll> ma predobro
<Mmike> jel' vuce na njemacke psenicne ili na belgijske?
<calmpitb1ll> njemacke
<Mmike> uhuhuh
<Mmike> to k'o sto je psenicni pan bio
<Mmike> (nase najbolje pivo i onda ga debili ukinu)
<Mmike> a, di ima za pit toga?
<calmpitb1ll> postojal je psenicni pan?????? kak ja za to neznam....
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> i ukinulo ga
<Mmike> jer nije bila dovoljna potraznja
<calmpitb1ll> nema vise. imali su u intersparu al nema vise.....nije mi jasno kak to ne ide...
<calmpitb1ll> pa kaj ljudi nemaju pojma da je to bolje od onih gluposti radlera i koje sta
<Mmike> nemajju
<Mmike> ljudi briju da je ozujska (ili karlovacka) najbolja piva ikad napravljena
<calmpitb1ll> ma katastrofa
<Mmike> hrvati su jadni sto se piva tice, nemaju pojma sto je dobro
<calmpitb1ll> al mi je i velebitska dobra....ona rezana kasacko pivo
<calmpitb1ll> i vukovarska je bila predobra al nema vise
<calmpitb1ll> barem ne u vrutku
<calmpitb1ll> a da ne pricamo o onim kaj su sa vocem....mljac  belvie ja mislim
<calmpitb1ll> sa malinama
<calmpitb1ll> i visnjama
<calmpitb1ll> Mmike: kaj cemo onda jesi za akciju ili ne
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> aha, oso si bio
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> popodne ti pase?
<Mmike> ili osh bash sad?
<Mmike> di si ti ono doma?
<calmpitb1ll> ma ti reci kada...a ja sam ti u gracanima
<Mmike> meni, vish, velebitska ne valja nit malo. Piva nema konzervansa i onda svaka ima drugaciji okus. Nekad je izvrsna, nekad je govno. A i jedno 2 puta sam se tako usrao od nje da nema sansi da ju pijem ikad vise.
<Mmike> pa ja radim do cca 17
<Mmike> al' mogu i prije ako ti je to kasno
<calmpitb1ll> ma nema panike moze nakon 17
<calmpitb1ll> Mmike: meni ima isti okus uvijek, hmmmm...mozda nemas istancani okus kao ja
<calmpitb1ll> a ocito ni probavu rofl
<Mmike> nah, jednostavno jako volim pivo pa mi se neda pit smecave pive :)
<calmpitb1ll> hehe
<Mmike> iako sam se sosjebo neki dan, pa popio 3 tocene ozujske
<Mmike> jebemti sto mi nije trebalo to :)
<calmpitb1ll> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ne pijem zuju 
<calmpitb1ll> Mmike: idem ja pa se cujemo kasnije oko 16 da se dogovorimo o svemu
<calmpitbull> Mmike: kak cemo onda
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ja sjednem u auto i dodjem do tebe?
<calmpitbull> Moze do mihaljevca 
<calmpitbull> Na okretištu
<Mmike> a, ti si autom?
<calmpitbull> Jesam
<calmpitbull> Nije bas da mi se vozika po gradu
<Mmike> a koliko ti je piila onda, kad se vec vozis, doci do sestinske crkve?
<calmpitbull> Moze
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> sad samo da probam vidjeti kad bih ja mogao biti tamo
<calmpitbull> Kada
<Mmike> aj mi daj 5 minuta da vidim
<Mmike> u 18?
<calmpitbull> Moze
<calmpitbull> Zeleno plava vectra slovenske registracije
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> pa kud slovensko :)
<Mmike> srebrna mazda6 zagrebacke registracije, ja nosim naocale i odeblji sam :)
<calmpitbull> Jer sam slovenac :)
<Mmike> Ah!
<Mmike> Onda ti je oprosteno :)
<calmpitbull> Hvala
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 32.6°C (5:50 PM CEST on August 05, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 49%. Dew Point: 20.0°C. Pressure: 30.01 in 1016 hPa (Steady). 
<lizard_ago> pozdrav svima
<Mmike> srcetikakojevruce
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-06
<hurtigbuffer> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> hurtigbuffer: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 21.8°C (6:01 AM CEST on August 06, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 75%. Dew Point: 17.0°C. Pressure: 30.01 in 1016 hPa (Steady). 
<calmpitbull> Dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: nekad me fakat cudis. 
<BotaniCar> Pol vremena brijes na to kak si fina rit, a pola vremena pricas price kao ova o tom da gemist treba lokati :) Kuis, tebi bi mi bilo zao pokloniti finu butelju :) 
<BotaniCar> Vec vidim, ubio MmikePoso pol litre viskaca, i pripilo mu se vino , ostalo je povijest :) 
<MmikePoso> a?
<calmpitbull> MmikePoso: jesi spojio 
<MmikePoso> calmpitbull: ma jok, dosao doma oko 22, i zaspao :)
<MmikePoso> budem danas to
<calmpitbull> Ili si ostavio u garaži da zena ne vidi
<calmpitbull> Ok
<MmikePoso> nisam :)
<MmikePoso> reko sam da mi se smrzava komp jer se ne zraci dovoljno :)
<MmikePoso> sad cu ga rastavit i posisat dobro
<calmpitbull> Dobar si
<calmpitbull> A jesi odjurio ko formula....
<BotaniCar> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/the_mother_of_all_suspicious_files.png
<dodobas> krastavac
<BotaniCar> Je'n proces mi je pocel jesti memoriju, pojel ju je i masina je pocela swapati. Ubil sam proces i memorija se ispraznila, no vidim da je swap i dalje u upotrebi (inace masina ne swapa u radu) , kak mogu isprazniti swap i prebaciti kaj god je u njemu u memoriju ? Osim reboota :) 
<calmpitbull> Restart
<dodobas> swapoff -a
<dodobas> pa 'swapon -a' alp ga zelis 'ukljuciti'
<MmikePoso> what dodobas said
<MmikePoso> ja to radim 2 put dnevno
<MmikePoso> kad kayako popizdi
<MmikePoso> calmpitbull: fakat mocno djeluje kuciste :)
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTJPQ4TW4Jw
<datase> dodobas: Title: Enej - Symetryczno-Liryczna (Official video), Views: 5986968, Rating: 97.59826%
<calmpitbull> Pa kazem ti da mi je bad kaj sam ga dal al barem je u dobrim rukama. Je ovo kaj cu ja sad dobit ima isto sa strane za hdd sam kaj je napajanje gore i nije coolermaster
<dodobas> folk-rock-pop-ska-wtf ....
<calmpitbull> Ma to nije nista
<calmpitbull> Ukucaj die antwoord-feel the ninja 
<calmpitbull> Enter the ninja 
<dodobas> ukucaj si sam...
<calmpitbull> He he
<calmpitbull> Kaj te frka
<dodobas> ne zanima ne niti ovako a ako nisi sposoban isporuciti link... onda nije niti vrijedno jednog jedinog klika
<calmpitbull> Ja se ispricavam al na mobacu sam
<calmpitbull> Prodaje se radeon hd 4890 350 kn
<BotaniCar> meni su antworldi gay. No, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcWIP4-ZcNw
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Kalbata - Ninja we ninja, Views: 299425, Rating: 98.955612%
<BotaniCar> Rijesio sam swap tak da sam ugasio virtualku i dao joj jos 8Gb memorije :) 
<BotaniCar> Jebo ga linux , ne zna iskoristiti dinamicku memoriju koju mu hyper-v nudi 
<BotaniCar> Sad mi recite da je u stvari hyper-v driver losh :) 
<calmpitbull> Prodajem 6gb rama 3×2 Kingston 1333 ddr3 300kn
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: aj probaj na newsima/njuskalu, pliz :) 
<BotaniCar> Ovo nema veze s formulom 1 ! :) 
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: pa svugdje se mora probat..na njuskalu se uvijek proda:)
<BotaniCar> kak slozim privremeni ignor na kljucne rijeci ? :) 
<calmpitbull>  Napises 300 dobijes 200 
<calmpitbull> Sorry ako ti idem na zivce al inace ce mi sve to skupljat prasinu ili  bit po ladicama
<MmikePoso> calmpitbull: ocu!
<calmpitbull> Kaj oces
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: kaj ti to nije malo ? 
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: dinamicku mmeoriju koju... ha? :)
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: pa, to je tu negdje k'o stara gtx260, samo kaj ima vise  (skoro duplo) FLOPSa
<MmikePoso> http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=568&card2=608
<MmikePoso> uvijek sam drkeljio po wikipedijinim starnicama za usporedbu ati i nvidia grafickih
<MmikePoso> i onda naletim na ovaj tool :)
<MmikePoso> mega :)
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: mozes u hyper-v-u reci "daj ovoj virtualki 48Gb memorije, a ako imas i njoj teba, prositi do 256 dinamicki. No, ljunix i kad mu zatreba, a host ima - ne uzme nego zaswapa 
<MmikePoso> ?
<BotaniCar> kaj te muci ? 
<MmikePoso> pa to kaj ne kuzim kak mislis da se to izvede
<BotaniCar> na windowsima radi 
<MmikePoso> (c) tm :D
<MmikePoso> naime, ti pricas o tome da se memorija moze prosiriti dok stroj radi
<MmikePoso> nisam siguran da linux to moze
<BotaniCar> Ocito ne moze, bar s hyper-v-om
<BotaniCar> A , ja razmazen windowsima :) 
<BotaniCar> selinux mi nekad ide na kuki, a nekad me odusevi :) 
<MmikePoso> ha
<MmikePoso> cini se da moze!
<MmikePoso> root@ded3672:~# zcat /proc/config.gz  | grep -i balloo
<MmikePoso> # CONFIG_VMWARE_BALLOON is not set
<MmikePoso> http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1210.1/01654.html
<MmikePoso> tja :)
<BotaniCar> el perl mora imati pristup /dev/shm-u ? 
<MmikePoso> root@ded3672:~# zcat /proc/config.gz  | grep -i memory_hot
<MmikePoso> # CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set
<MmikePoso> CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y
<MmikePoso> svasta :)
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: uzmi distru s novijim kernelom
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: pa, ovisi jel' oce pisat/citat od tamo :)
<BotaniCar> nemrem mijenjati distru kak mi se sprdne :) 
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: ovaj moj od juce - bi , a nisam nikaj dirao ( red flashing lights burning, distant alert sound ) 
<MmikePoso> pa onda metni novi(ji) kernel u distru koju koristis
<MmikePoso> to bi bar moralo bit lagano
<MmikePoso> nego
<MmikePoso> glede perla
<MmikePoso> vidi ovo:
<BotaniCar> sve 5 , sad sam audit napravil kak treba, na mysqlu su nekaj dirali, on necim hrani perl .. 
<MmikePoso> http://jebo.me/pas/5
<MmikePoso> tam moze svako citat/pisat, osim ako explicite to ne zabranis
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: to je istina, ako nemas distru na kojoj je selinux upaljen :) 
<MmikePoso> aha 
<MmikePoso> heh :)
<BotaniCar> mislim, presuper je selinux, ako imas masu vremena :) Di bi ja saznao da su decki nekaj cackali i poceli hraniti perl podacima iz baze, da nema njega. Naravno da to ne pise u changelogu aplikacije 
<MmikePoso> calgraficku
<MmikePoso> nji
<MmikePoso> oso je
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: mario@mike ~ $ cd /dev/shm
<MmikePoso> mario@mike /dev/shm $ mkdir mario
<MmikePoso> mario@mike /dev/shm $ cd mario
<MmikePoso> mario@mike /dev/shm/mario $ dd if=/dev/zero of=mojfile bs=8192 count=4096
<MmikePoso> 4096+0 records in
<MmikePoso> 4096+0 records out
<MmikePoso> 33554432 bytes (34 MB) copied, 0.0415258 s, 808 MB/s
<MmikePoso> mario@mike /dev/shm/mario $ ls -alh
<MmikePoso> total 32M
<MmikePoso> drwxr-xr-x 2 mario mario  60 Aug  6 10:14 .
<MmikePoso> drwxrwxrwt 3 root  root  200 Aug  6 10:14 ..
<MmikePoso> -rw-r--r-- 1 mario mario 32M Aug  6 10:14 mojfile
<MmikePoso> mario@mike /dev/shm/mario $ dd if=/dev/zero of=mojfile bs=8192 count=40960
<MmikePoso> 40960+0 records in
<MmikePoso> 40960+0 records out
<MmikePoso> 335544320 bytes (336 MB) copied, 0.582827 s, 576 MB/s
<MmikePoso> mario@mike /dev/shm/mario $ ls -alh
<MmikePoso> total 320M
<MmikePoso> drwxr-xr-x 2 mario mario   60 Aug  6 10:14 .
<MmikePoso> drwxrwxrwt 3 root  root   200 Aug  6 10:15 ..
<MmikePoso> -rw-r--r-- 1 mario mario 320M Aug  6 10:15 mojfile
<MmikePoso> mario@mike /dev/shm/mario $ 
<MmikePoso> IDIJOT!
<MmikePoso> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMyMjU
<MmikePoso> to sam htio pejstat :/
<MmikePoso> sorrk
<MmikePoso> a
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> Nda, sveusvem, ja cu malo pricekati da ti patchevi sjednu u centos kernel, prosli sam tjedan nadogradjivao na zadnji sluzbeni kernel i ovo jos ne radi, a custom kernele ne mislim gurati na produkciju 
<MmikePoso> koji kelner ti vrtis sad?
<MmikePoso> mi, srecom, imamo 2 lika koji nam rade kernel tak da imamo dosta svjez kernel stalno :)
<BotaniCar> 2.6.32.-358.11.1el6
<BotaniCar> Da, cuo sam za vase staticke kernele :) 
<BotaniCar> kajkurac modularnost :) 
<BotaniCar> http://www.njuskalo.hr/poklanjam/poklanjam-ljetovanje-1.9-viseclanoj-obitelji-oglas-8816133
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: veli seka da je posudila kolica. Nikaj s moje strane :( 
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: kme'n'kma :/
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: tnx anyways
<BotaniCar> :( 
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: pa, s obzirom da imamo unificirani hardver fakat ne vidim kaj bi dobili s modulima
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: s obzirom da imate 2 kernel-maker zaposlenika, ne vidim ni ja; da niste tak velki bi ti rekao kaj mislim o tome u trenutku kad pocnete mijenjati hardver 
<MmikePoso> necemo
<MmikePoso> ako i hocemo
<MmikePoso> to ce se dodati
<MmikePoso> dok stari hardver ne nestane
<MmikePoso> pa ce se maknuti
<BotaniCar> Samo si posla delate 
<MmikePoso> kako to mislis?
<FallOnMe> staticki (i opcenito custom) kerneli su za ljude koji imaju viska slobodnog vremena
<MmikePoso> tja
<MmikePoso> s obzirom na kolicinu prometa koja prolazi kroz haproxyuje
<MmikePoso> standardni kelneri just won't cut it
<jelly> s obzirom da svaka dva mjeseca izadje neki exploit zbog kojeg se mora upgradeat, jos buildat i testirat kernele je steta truda za onih 5% performansi
<MmikePoso> pa je onda jednostavnije sve to tako turat
<MmikePoso> jelly: 5% je JAKO puno
<MmikePoso> dakako, ovisi o prometu
<jelly> nije, 5% je zanemarivo u odnosu na cijenu ljudskog sata
<jelly> ja bi isao do 20% 
<MmikePoso> 5% nikako nije zanemarivo
<MmikePoso> stovise
<MmikePoso> al'
<MmikePoso> bezpredmetno je :)
<jelly> ako drzis strojeve toliko opterecene da je tih zadnjih 5% bitno, onda si takitak cijelo vrijeme na granici i moras rucno petljat
<jelly> nama je brze i jeftinije staviti jos jednu kantu u pogon nego se zajebavat sa optimizacijama
<jelly> ymmv
<BotaniCar> Ovo kaj je jelly napisao :) 
<jelly> jedino za exposane strojeve, di se vrti grsecurity, al on ionako sam po sebi pojede bar 5% :-)
<BotaniCar> ili sve kaj mu date :) 
<jelly> al gle, mozda se to namjerno drzi na granici da stalno bude nekog posla i vise tiketa :-D
<jelly> zamisli da korisniku non-stop sve radi i da nema primjedbi...
 * BotaniCar si je na trenutak pomislio da ga je jelly auditao i otkrio sav njegov prljav vesh :)
<BotaniCar> daj nemoj tako iskreno na kanalu koji se logira :) 
<MmikePoso> pa, kad imas cluster od 15ak servera, 5% i te kako fino znaci
<MmikePoso> pogotovo, velim, na haproxyjima
<MmikePoso> a kad se vec patis tamo s optmizacijama
<MmikePoso> zakaj to ne gurat svugdje?
<jelly> to mi samo govori da je okruzenje takvo da je hardver skuplji od ljudskih sati, u prijevodu to znaci da su ljudi premalo placeni za ono sto rade
<MmikePoso> pogotovo kad imas unificirani hardver
<MmikePoso> to je skroz pogresno, jelly
<MmikePoso> da imate load kolki mi imamo drugacije bi, vjerujem, gledao na to
<jelly> ok, ne nuzno skuplji ali limitiran (budgetom, aplikacijom koja ne skalira horizontalno)
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: ako imate unificiran hardver i trosite ga koliko trosite, meni je to razlog vise da u taj fiktivni cluster gurnes i 16i server, a ne jebes zid s statickim kernelom 
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: brijes naopacke
<BotaniCar> Jer, vama je hardver sigurno nabavno jeftiniji nego meni 
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: ili ti 
<MmikePoso> ne :)
<MmikePoso> ja imam sliku sto se tu desava
<MmikePoso> ti nemas
<BotaniCar> generiras posao necim sto hardver moze kompenzirati 
<MmikePoso> ne generiram nikakav posao :
<MmikePoso> lakse je ovako, vjeruj
<MmikePoso> manje pizdarija
<MmikePoso> znaci, za haproxy servere i tako moram(o) drkati kernel
<MmikePoso> kad je vec tamo izdrkan, zasto ga ne imati svugdje?
<MmikePoso> ista je stvar
<BotaniCar> Ne ? Kerneli se sami slazu ? Ne mogu ti vjerovati. A sto se pizdarija tice, iz tvoje sam firme dobio pricu uz pivo di ste imali jebanje s butanjima zbog nedostatka drivera za ovo i ono
<BotaniCar> Tak da ..
<jelly> da ne velim, mozes imati custom kernel _sa_ modulima i initrdom 
<BotaniCar> Ne dao $DEITY
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: da, zato sto je netko mudro ugurao u server kontroler koji je nasao pitaj boga di
<MmikePoso> koji nije standardan, koji se ne koristi
<MmikePoso> taj server je imao custom built kernel sa, pazi sad - modulom za taj drek :)
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: use case iz prakse, tipicni. Nije bitno tko je kriv , bitno je da nije do tog moralo doci 
<MmikePoso> ne, nije tipicni
<jelly> pogotovo na debilani koja natrpa svakakve bitne stvari u initrd (lvm)
<BotaniCar> tipicni u kontekstu da se to svima desava, mmike
<MmikePoso> ne, to se nije smjelo desiti
<MmikePoso> zato imamo unificirani hardver
<BotaniCar> ali je :) 
<MmikePoso> a ne sklapaderiju
<MmikePoso> ne, nije
<BotaniCar> nije se desilo ? 
<MmikePoso> onaj tko je to slagao je pogrijesio
<MmikePoso> ne, nije se smjelo desiti
<BotaniCar> Ali se desilo :) 
<BotaniCar> i opet ce 
<MmikePoso> nece
<BotaniCar> samo je pitanje kad :) 
<MmikePoso> a ok :)
<MmikePoso> kad imas 3+ servera za odrzavati vrijede malo drugacija pravila nego kad imas 30 servera od kojih je 25 virtualizirano :0
<MmikePoso> s/3+/3k+ :)
<MmikePoso> jelly: lvm je los te zao i ne koristi se :D
<BotaniCar> Sad se argumentiras time da ste veliki, sto je u stvari argument meni mmike. Sto veci, to ce vam prije Murphy zakucati na vrata
<jelly> MmikePoso: riight!
<jelly> BotaniCar: ja sam to shvatio da imaju 3+ servera
<BotaniCar> lvm je zao :) JOJ :) Je, incestuozno-pedofilsko-srbo-masonski zao ! 
<BotaniCar> jelly:  :) 
<jelly> lvm je prakticki obavezan za vSphere guestove
<MmikePoso> pa, sam ti objasnjavam da ti je taj argument, u raspravi 'dal imat svoj kernel', potpuno pogresan :)
<jelly> a za fizikalce samo koristi
<MmikePoso> srecom, ne koristimo virtualizaciju
<MmikePoso> pre spora je
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: do sad nisi objasnio nista osim da si delate posla di ne treba, i da ste veliki :) I da vam se sranja desavaju kao i svima :) 
<MmikePoso> doduse, neke su naznake da ce se neke stvari migrirati (customeri koji imaju mega-servercinu sa 3 wordpressa gore, recimo)
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: 'delamo si posla di ne treba'? Zato kaj imamo custom kernel?
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: zato kaj ga overcustomizirate :) 
<MmikePoso> nop
<BotaniCar> jedno je imati custom kernel na load balanceru, a drugo svugdje 
<BotaniCar> Al, ok, svoje sate trosite
<jelly> ak je svugdje isti onda nije problem, nije da rade custom kernel za svaku masinu posebno
<BotaniCar> Dam se rezati di sam najtanji da imaju nekoliko vrsta kelnera :) 
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: nije, potpuno je ista stvar
<MmikePoso> ako imas isti hardver
<MmikePoso> i imas kelner na LBovima
<MmikePoso> zasto mislis da je komplikacija imati isto to na svim serverima?
<MmikePoso> pogotovo kad je install procedura potpuno ista - klik-klik i server se nainstalira
<BotaniCar> Ne mislim da je komplikacija imati jedan custom kernel svugdje, mislim da je glupo raditi X setova customizacija za Y servera ( sumnjam da je isti set customizacija za haproxy i wordpress host ) 
<BotaniCar> ali, ako vam sat rada nije preskup za to, udri 
<MmikePoso> pa
<MmikePoso> vleim ti da naopacke brijes
<MmikePoso> jer krivo pretpostavljas
<MmikePoso> daklem, serveri su isti
<MmikePoso> svi
<MmikePoso> neki imaju manje rama, neki imaju vise
<MmikePoso> neki su single/cpu, neki su dual
<MmikePoso> neki imaju 2 diska neki imaju 10
<MmikePoso> al' su isti
<MmikePoso> i jedan kernel
<MmikePoso> to rule them all
<MmikePoso> nemas 5 razicitih verzija kernela
<MmikePoso> to bi imalo malo smisla
<MmikePoso> a optimizacije koje su napravljene za haproxyje ne smetaju naokolo
<MmikePoso> pa imas jedan kernel svukud
<BotaniCar> ok. 
<MmikePoso> kuish? :)
<BotaniCar> Kuzim , ali se i dalje ne slazem. Praksa vam je dokazala da zbog neceg (ne pridrzavanje poslovnih procedura) u praksi povremeno zavrsis u sranju jer nemas kompajliran driver za mreznu/whatnot. Ako mi kazes da se to nece ponoviti, ja cu se puknut' smijat'
<BotaniCar> Jos da imas slozenu stvar tak da imas i module i initdr, kak je jelly predlozio, to bi shvatio
<MmikePoso> ne
<BotaniCar> ajde, bota se do kraja s svim u kelneru i ni ne dira module -milina, ako se sjebe, ima kaj dirati .. 
<MmikePoso> jer bi i dalje taj kontroler bio bez kernel modula
<jelly> BotaniCar: hardver se nikad nece promijeniti!
<MmikePoso> i opet nebi radilo
<MmikePoso> tak da ne kuzim o cem pricass
<BotaniCar> jelly: da! 
<MmikePoso> pa, hardver se mijenja dovoljno rijetko da mosh rec - ne mijenja se :
<MmikePoso> :)
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: smijem ti se na glas, a shefica me blijedo gleda :) 
<jelly> ...
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: nesdandardni kontroler za kojeg nema podrske u kernelu takitak - znaci da modularni kernel nebi nist dobio
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: a koliko je takvih ? I, ako nista, smanjio si postotno sansu da ti s to desi, slazem se da ju nisi anulirao 
<MmikePoso> jedan!
<MmikePoso> picku mater :)
<MmikePoso> jedan fakin kontroler
<MmikePoso> jedan jedini na milijardu njih :
<BotaniCar> milijardu ? Stvarno ste veliki 
<BotaniCar> kenjas. 
<MmikePoso> 0testno je uzet i dc-operativac ga je ugurnio nutra
<MmikePoso> pa neznam, na 3k servera ima sigurno 1k kontrolera
<MmikePoso> al' ovo je jedan jedini
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: sad se slepas na cinjenicu da ne placam dovoljno cesto pivce tvojim kolegama , inace bi ti nasao neki drugi primjer :) 
<BotaniCar> I, ne kazem da je to kaj vi delate losa praksa - dovoljno ste veliki da to mozete hendlat, samo kazem da je to vise posla za upitan gain 
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, gain koji si mogao dobiti i pristupom "throw moar boxen at them" 
<jelly> pitanje je koliko identicnih rezervnih kanti ima na lageru u svkom trenu, i koliko su modeli stari.  Kad to znas, onda znas kad ce se hardver poceti mijenjati
<MmikePoso> jelly: yup, zato i kazem - dovoljno se rijetko mijenja da mosh rec - ne mijenja se
<BotaniCar> jelly: koja firma koja drzi do sebe ima rezervne dijelove za hardver koji koristi ! :) 
<jelly> osim ponekad
<jelly> BotaniCar: sve?
<MmikePoso> a nije osim ponekad
<BotaniCar> :) 
<MmikePoso> sutra se moze desiti da 20 servera crkne, moras imat replacement za njih
<BotaniCar> da nema ovog selinuxa, ja bi vjerojatno mogao vise ircati, stalno mi nalazi nove probleme :) 
<jelly> ... ne mora biti identicna, ali barem skatulju sa kompatibilnim kontrolerom i dovoljno mjesta za samo prebaciti diskove
<jelly> ... a sad dal ce se butati s novom verzijom kontrolera, to je Mmiketov problem 
<BotaniCar> Karte: http://www.boredpanda.com/fun-maps-they-didnt-teach-you-in-school/
<BotaniCar> "Breast Sizes Relating to Countries"
<igustin> lol
<igustin> meni je ovo epic: "Have an orgasm instead of doing a crossword, it's better for your brain, says scientist" http://is.gd/bXxbZh
<igustin> ;)
<jelly> al samo za zene
<obruT> pa naravno... zena slomi mozak na krizaljci :P
<obruT> za muske je krizaljka jeftinija
<jelly> kak pise, lik nije uopce testirao drugi spol, 25 godina se bavio zenskim orgazmom
<MmikePoso> jelly: ma, isti su kontroleri
<ravilov> molim lijepo svekoliko pucanstvo ovog kanala da ode na #linux.hr i cestita igustinu godisnjicu postojanja
<jelly> ravilov: kaj, ovdje mu ne mozemo cestitati rodjendan?
<ivoks> izjava dana
<ivoks> 'Ti vijenci su tako skupi, 400kn'
<ivoks> 'Bacanje novaca, bolje je onda uplatiti misu'
<ravilov> jelly, it shows you care ;)
<jelly> igustin: sretan rođendan!
<jelly> ili štogod već 
<igustin> ravilov: mrš :P :)
<igustin> jelly: tnx ;)
<BotaniCar> igustin: bolje ovdje , nego na FB :) 
<igustin> BotaniCar: svejedno ;)
<BotaniCar> igustin: ovdje nitko nije 'od juce' , pa se mozes nadati da te nitko nece pitati za konkretne godine pred komadima .. nda, i nema komada :) Na FB je rizik veci :) 
<MmikePoso> haproxy
<MmikePoso> ueber alles
<igustin> BotaniCar: lol
<BotaniCar> Overmeasuring nije termin iz teorije, morao sam nadograditi server na kojem cuce alati za nadzor :) Dzubre pojelo sve resurse :) 
<jelly> jeste
<jelly> a kad vidim da nas nagios stoji na masini sa samo 8GB sve mi zao dodje
<jelly> 5 min load average (for the day): Cur: 8.51 Avg: 11.36 Max: 57.20  -- prosjecan dan
<BotaniCar> Tak nekak je i meni bilo 
<BotaniCar> E, da mi je biti jedan od seikovih sinova koji ovo kupuje: http://www.vidi.hr/Racunala/Novosti/Nova-Asusova-PC-mrcina-ROG-TYTAN-G70
<jelly> Rog?  Jomla?
<jelly> BotaniCar: pfft, maksimalno 32GB memorije
<BotaniCar> jelly: nije to za tvoj ubermailserver, nego za tjerat [umetni FPS koji je danas aktualan], srce mu sprzim ! :) 
<BotaniCar> I, jos se rastvara, pa dze to ima :) Mozda i leti ako overklokas dovoljno :) 
<jelly> da fakat, to da se na glavu postavish nemre ic u rack
<jelly> daklem, useless
<jelly> meh, roundcube ne zna da je jelly01@mail.inet.hr i jelly01 isti korisnik i otvori dva profila
<BotaniCar> jelly: di ste nabavili skin za roundcube ? :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: kupili
<BotaniCar> Meni moji ne daju :( 
<BotaniCar> usput, ivoks, ne sjecam se da sam ti to ikad rekao, ali svaka cast :) 
<BotaniCar> Za onaj post o 'gmo' limunima na ZAJEDNO
<jelly> tj. platili dizajnerima da dizajniraju i programerima da html/css/templateiraju
<BotaniCar> Da ste 'pro' kao moja firma , onda bi vam dizajner radio i kod :) Garantira trosak odrzavanja :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ma koje budale opce prate tu fb grupu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja ! Dapace, mislim da u rezonu iza nje ima neceg, ali eto, takvi su u grupi kakvi su.
<jelly> BotaniCar: srecom nismo toliko 'pro'
<ivoks> to sto je biljka tretirana pesticidom, ne znaci da je GMO, dapace, prije bi znacilo da nije :)
<BotaniCar> jelly:  :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: to je ekipa koja od kanadera radi 'zli stroj napravljen za chembombs'
<ivoks> ozbiljno
<ivoks> poremeceni
<ivoks> umovi
<BotaniCar> ivoks: meni je krvavo sto si se onak sazeto i argumentirano izjasnio, i budala bi shvatila, ali svejedno su nastavili komentirati kao da nisi nista napisao :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa nisam nista pretjerano argumentirao :)
<ivoks> argument bi bio 'ova razina je opasna, a ovoliko je u kili limuna'
<BotaniCar> ivoks: tak i treba, nije bilo 'tl;dr' :) 
<ivoks> samo cekam neki o mobitelima i radijaciji
<ivoks> pa ce na scenu nastupiti banana i sex
<BotaniCar> :) Prirodni slijed :) Unaprijed tvrdim da je za zracenje mobitela kriv HDZ !
<ivoks> 'za vrijeme 10 minutnog sexa, pokupiti vise ionizirajuceg zracenja nego li razgovarajuci 24 sata na mobitel'
<jelly> ionizirajuce zracenje nije jedino, i nije najbitnije sto antena u mobitelu generira
<jelly> mirko valovi pak jesu.
<BotaniCar> Cek sad, 'el se vise morab bojati zracenja mobitela, ili [umetni providera] stanice ? Nemojte mi napisati 'ni jednog' :) 
<BotaniCar> One antene su vraJzje delo, velim vam ! :) 
<jelly> mobitela, s obzirom na opadanje snage po kvadratu udaljenosti
<ivoks> jelly: slazem se, ali kada se kaze zracenje, na to se obicno misli
<ivoks> jelly: i onda ljudi povezuju mobitele s nuklearkama
<jelly> iskreno ne vidim da tu iko ista misli :-)
<jelly> ali ovaj citat je strawman
<BotaniCar> Ima tko ENC? http://www.jutarnji.hr/prevara-na-autocesti-enc-vam-naplacuje-65-posto-veci-iznos--hac-porucio--sami-ste-si-krivi-/1118318/
<ivoks> jelly: pa to i velim
<ivoks> kad ljudi kenjaju gluposti neargumentirano, onda mozes i vratiti, a da pri tom ne lazes
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa naravno da su krivi vozaci
<ivoks> meni se jednom desilo to, pa sam uredno nazvao hac, objasnio i vratili su novce
<obruT> BotaniCar: imam ja, a ovi novinski clanci su proljev
<BotaniCar> ivoks: :) A ni dio odgovornosti nije na provajderu ? 
<obruT> pogotovo naslovi
<ivoks> joj, idem radit
<BotaniCar> da se razumijemo, ja sam samo jednom koristio ENC, i radilo je besprijekorno. Ali ovo s 'ti si kriv, vidi uvjete koristenja' u kojima nista ne pise, i nejasni znakovi na samoj cesti, to mi je debilana 
<ivoks> kak je znak nejasan?
<ivoks> okrugli je, ima crveni rub
<ivoks> dakle, znaci obavezu
<ivoks> na njemu su nacrtana dva auta i izmedju njih pise '10m'
<jelly> treba pisati "drzite razmak inace cete sjebati onog ispred sebe"
<ivoks> isti takav znak je i ispred tunela
<jelly> ^_^
<ivoks> jelly: to bi hrvate samo ponukalo da to jos cesce rade
<jelly> pa da :-)
<ivoks> http://www.prometna-zona.com/znakovi/znakovi_izricitih_naredbi/27_najmanja_udaljenost_izmedju_vozila/najmanji_razmak.gif
<BotaniCar> ivoks: sasvim se legitimno da pretpostaviti da je to obaveza drzanja razmaka da se ne sudarimo, i onda ekipa koja brije da je vjesta smanji isti. Da su im napisali u TOS-u 'to ti je zato kaj je ENC pederski sustav' sve bi bilo ok 
<ivoks> sto je tu nejasno?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa taj znak i je da se ne bi nasadili jedno na drugo
<BotaniCar> Opce me ne cudi da se na kucicama ovih dana skvadra stisce , kad sam isao u vinodolski na ENC rampama je bila veca guzva nego na normalnima 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ako idemo 10km/h onda cu ti sigurno na kucicama prici na manje od 10m, ako ne znam da tim sjebavam sustav naplate 
<BotaniCar> a ovih dana je ( AFAIS) bilo tako 
<ivoks> ne znam, ja bi rekao da je to problem vozaca
<ivoks> ENC je stop and go sustav
<ivoks> dakle, stanes, pustis covjeka da obavi svoje i onda ides
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ti kuzis princip rada, moja zena ne :) 
<jelly> stavis dvije rampe, i samo jedno vozilo moze biti "unutra"
<BotaniCar> tak da ti je i svrha znaka jasna 
<BotaniCar> jelly: to je to, IMO 
<ivoks> jelly: onda bi imao problem 'izmedju rampi za jedno vozilo nema dovoljno mjesta za dva vozila'
<jelly> znakovi i flow mora biti takav da debil prodje legalno
<ivoks> to ne bi rijesilo problem
<ivoks> jer nitko ne garantira da se auti nece voziti na udaljenosti manjoj od 5m
<ivoks> zbog cega bi oba zavrsila unutar jedne rampe
<ivoks> jer rampa mora znaci da moze doci i auto s prikolicom
<BotaniCar> i autobus, da 
<ivoks> glupost se ne moze ispraviti tehnickim pomagalima
<BotaniCar> ukurac, sve sjebes ivoks
<ivoks> osim da se ukine enc i stave vinjete
<BotaniCar> http://blog.elliottkember.com/chromes-insane-password-security-strategy lol, gugl sikjuriti
<jelly> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 35.6°C (4:13 PM CEST on August 06, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 37%. Dew Point: 19.0°C. Pressure: 29.95 in 1014 hPa (Steady). 
<BotaniCar> Tocno sam to htio znati, znaci doma dolazim na pola pirjan :) 
<jelly> sad je kolega skocio po sladolede, veli da se jos nije ove godine tako przio
<MmikePoso> odlicno
<MmikePoso> .txt u attachmentu
<MmikePoso> i otvara ga - librofis
<jelly> apt-forktracer | egrep '^(gcc|g\+\+|cpp)' | sort | wc -l = imam 23 obsolete verzije gcca ili g++a ili cppa na makini
<calmpitbull> http://www.kolektiva.hr/zagreb/herbio-plus-082013.html
<calmpitbull> evo link za konopljine proteine....one koji smo neki dan pricali
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: thanks1
<jelly-home> !, čak
<Mmike> ohaj haj :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull: nisam jos uspio kuciste upogonit :)
<jelly-home> python eats kids.  # pa ti koristi to cudo
<jelly-home> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/06/2-boys-killed-by-python-canada_n_3712512.html?ir=Weird+News
<obruT> import eat
<obruT> eat.kids()
<Mmike> kids.do(eat)
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: nema panike
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: nema panike
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: probaj ja sam bas danas poceo trening......i nakon toga potamanio proteine
<calmpitbull> Mmike: ma ti samo lagano pricekaj vikend, otvoris pivicu i lagano srafljes
<calmpitbull> ali daj i novo kuciste malo pocisti
<Mmike> to sam danas
<Mmike> rastavio skroz
<Mmike> izvadio ventilatore
<Mmike> osjetio miris tvoje sobe
<Mmike> :)
<calmpitbull> hehehe
<calmpitbull> mislis pasa
<calmpitbull> prvo mi riknou komp a danas lagano auto....damn im lucky
<Mmike> sto bi autu?
<calmpitbull> pojma nemam...upali se sraf lampa na konzoli....i to je to? nesto ga boli. 
<calmpitbull> bosh pumpa nemre bit jer sam to vec odradio isto tako erg ventil...samo da nije jos koji komad koji je skup
<hbogner> Mmike, si tu?
<hbogner> spominjao si nekekav sastanak sutra?
<Mmike> ja
<Mmike> al nist od toga
<Mmike> na poslu strka, 2 lika osla jer imaju vodene kozice
<Mmike> a i zena ce mi u bolnicu morat izgleda
<Mmike> tako da nemrem sad nist znat
<Mmike> onaj tjedan iza
<Mmike> jbg
<hbogner> iza 15. me opet nema u zg
<hbogner> sad sam jos u zg ovaj i sljedeci, ali poslje nemogu garantirati
<hbogner> odoh dalje
<hbogner> pozdrav
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-07
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> jos jedan prekrasan dan u hrvatskoj
<jelly-home> indeedy
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: jesi uzeo proteine
<calmpitbull> ja taman sada radim shake...prebacijo sam si treninge na jutro
<Mmike> treniing
<Mmike> to cu kad se malo rashladi
<calmpitbull> Mmike: to svi govore....ujutro i navecer nije vruce
<obruT> jel zna tko kakvu firmu koja se bavi instalacijom/integracijom/customizacijom asterisk baziranih PBX rjesenja ?
<Mmike> obruT: znam ja
<Mmike> obruT: a kaj ti treba, ako smema da pitam?
<obruT> Mmike: treba nam partner koji bi to radio... naravno, treba nam "ozbiljnija" firma, ne firma od jednog-dva covjeka :)
<pkiller> obruT: količina zaposlenih nije uvijek garancija... ja sam IP telefoniju tražio od jedne firme sa 10 zaposlenih, ozbiljna firma... već godinu dana nam postavljaju IP telefoniju :)
<Mmike> pkiller: znas ti koliko je to interarkcije
<obruT> pkiller: znam, ali sam siguran da firma od 1-2 covjeka ovo ne moze odradit :)
<Mmike> znam ja kako je to kad si u timu sa 10 programera :0-
<pkiller> ma ovo netreba isprogramirat.. ovo treba iskonfigurirat da radi :)
<Mmike> ma to ti je to :)
<pkiller> obruT: manje firme se udružuju za velike projekte tako da nemaš problema, oni će outsoursat radnu snagu ako bude trebalo :)
<Mmike> ja sad programiram konfiguracije
<Mmike> u puppetu :)
<pkiller> ajajaaj :)
<pkiller> obruT: kod ovih sam ja kupio centralu http://www.voip-shop.hr/ valjda imaju i ICT team ;)
<jelly> obruT: ne znam, kad bi trazio firmu da mi slozi slapd, vjerojatno bi uzeo bas jednu od 1-2 covjeka ;-)
<pkiller> ma pravilo 3 ponude je uvijek upalilo kod mene... tražiš 3 riješenja pa ono koje ti najviše odgovara uzmeš;)
<obruT> jelly: jedno je da tebi slozi slapd, a drugo je partner koji bi trebao raditi instalaciju i odrzavanje kod N korisnika, a uz to i customizirati rjesenje, a mozebitno i doprogramirati nesto
<obruT> jelly: inace, ovo mozemo i mi interno unutar firme podrzati, ali politika kaze ne, treba vanjskog :P
<jelly> a kaj si mislio da mi znaci "slozi slapd" nego "raditi instalaciju i odrzavanje kod N korisnika, a uz to i customizirati rjesenje, a mozebitno i doprogramirati nesto"
<jelly> jedino sto je N=1
<obruT> ovdje N moze biti velik :)
<pkiller> di mogu nac popis svih informatičkih firma u hrvatskoj? jel postoji takvo nešto, neki web direktorij ili nešto?
<jelly> hah.
<BotaniCar|2> i jos sortirani po kvaliteti, jelda ? :D
<jelly> > Vi svibanj ne biti u mogu&#263;nosti primati ili slati e-poštu dok ste provjeriti [...]
<BotaniCar|2> obrut, izguglaj inge-mark , za telefoniju, mislim da su mi rekli (mi s njima delamo nekaj drugo) da se i telefonijadom bave. 
<BotaniCar|2> Ima tko od postgreslija da je tu ? :) 
 * dodobas shares ancient wisdom with BotaniCar|2 -> #postgresql
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: ne prica mi se s elitistima :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Radije onda sam guglam :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: ma kakva elita... samo core developeri
<dodobas> nego pucaj... mozda morem da pomognem
<jelly> soft ili HARD core?
<BotaniCar|2> Nisam siguran, jelly :) Da li postgres ima neku vrst embedane zastite od database admina ? Treba mi nesto sto ce kriptirati/dekriptirati sadrzaj baze, odnosno komunikaciju izmedju dvije baze. Hardverska rjesenja postoje i skupa su u bo(n)zju mater, ima li softverskih substituta ?
<BotaniCar|2> NSFBrain: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s403x403/21642_615972038433181_528566535_n.jpg
<Mmike> vruce je
<Mmike> i sa klimom
<Mmike> hrvojem: imal' te?
<jelly> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/9-arduino-compatible-starter-kit-anyone-can-learn-electronics
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<ivoks> vani je 39
<ivoks> a i ja imam 39
<ivoks> temp
<ivoks> u kujac i sve
<Mmike> kak je ovaj openx govno
<Mmike> ivoks: uhaj :/
<Mmike> ivoks: krivo doba za razbolit se
<Mmike> viroza?
<ivoks> valjda
<ivoks> jutros krenuo za zagreb
<ivoks> jedva dosao
<ipozgaj> oj
<Mmike> desi
<Mmike> 'prijavi bug'
<Mmike> 'njanjanjanja'
<Mmike> daklem, ako koristite openx - nemojte
<Mmike> gomila natrkeljanog koda
<ipozgaj> jel ti vruce Mmike? :D
<Mmike> joj, ne pitaj :/
<Mmike> da zena ne mora rodit skoro jos bi na moru bili
<Mmike> ipozgaj: a for real now...gdje/kako da prijavim bug? gledam po internetu, hrpa ljudi ima taj problem
<ipozgaj> na nadroid?
<ipozgaj> android?
<Mmike> i mega iritantno je - napisem post, kliknem 'post' i onda dobijem 'internet connection error' i moj post - nestane
<ipozgaj> pa dolje settings i report bug
<Mmike> umjesto da mi kaze 'internet is fucked, wanna try again?' 
<ipozgaj> cek da vidim jel ima vec prijavljeno to
<Mmike> (na stranu to sto NEMAM internet probleme)
<Mmike> i android i iphone - bio s icom neki dan i bas mi pokazivao kako se i njemu to desava
<Mmike> kad sam na wifiju nemam tih problema
<ipozgaj> Task #2356370: Cannot connect error. Internet connection is fine. 
<ipozgaj> :-)
<ipozgaj> hi-pri
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> kuzis, kad stavljam novi post
<Mmike> i kazem 'post'
<Mmike> onda mi kaze 'failed to post, try again'
<Mmike> al' kad ostavljam komentar na tudji
<Mmike> onda mi samo kaze 'fuck you' i obrise post
<Mmike> mega-frustrirajuce
<Mmike> (a tolke pare placam(o) to :D )
<Mmike> igustin: inace? jeste izgubili hrvatsinu u govoru? :)
<Mmike> meni 3 mjeseca trebalo da pocnem trkeljat hrvatski :)
<ipozgaj> lol
<ipozgaj> zalomi mi se nekad meko 'r' :D
<Mmike> hehe :
<Mmike> 0
<Mmike> http://www.worldsex.com/videos/horny-teen-with-amazing-boobs-gets-herself-off-136033.html <- NSFW
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Mmike> djesi
<Mmike> nerkec
<Neuromanc> oj mmike
<Neuromanc> eto doma, gnjavim sina i susjeda malog da programiraju;)
<Mmike> tak cu i ja skoro :)
<Neuromanc> nek zarade odlazak na Silbu na programerski kamp:)
<Neuromanc> hehe pomognem ti s par hintova kad dodje vrijeme:)
<Neuromanc> btw jesi glasao za klince iz mog informatickog kluba na donacijskom natjecaju?
<Neuromanc> http://www.zajednosmojaci.hr/projekti-2013/roboticko-informaticki-klub-popovaca-202
<Neuromanc> ajd pukni jedan glas da dobijemo pare za opremu
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> moram se prijaviti
<Mmike> komplikovano
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-08
<BotaniCar> dobrojutro
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> prodan prvi enterprise pack
<BotaniCar> to te ja pitam 
<jelly-home> 25% love, a 50% vremena proslo
<BotaniCar> Meni je drago vidjet' da nekog uopce zanima takav stav prema (mobilnoj) tehnologiji. Nek' i ne uspije.
<ivoks> jelly-home: da, bilo bi bolje da je 30%
<drj_cro> ivoks: enterprise pack?
<ivoks> drj_cro: da, 100 komada za 80.000
<ivoks> ubuntu edge, jel
<drj_cro> a to :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: bilo bi bolje da je 60%, ovo nema sanse proci
<ivoks> u principu...
<ivoks> tko dodje do 30%, dodje i do 100%
<ivoks> ali ovo je poseban slucaj, gdje se skuplja velika svota
<ivoks> jelly-home: niti jedan crowdunging projekt nije imao 60% prihoda nakon 50% vremena (osim malih koji su uspjeli u prvih par sati/dana)
<ivoks> crowdunging
<jelly-home> jel $2M malo?
<ivoks> vidi se da imam 39C
<ivoks> $2M nije malo, to je vise od vecine
<jelly-home> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/14293468/homestuck-adventure-game
<ivoks> cilj je bio 700k
<jelly-home> aha, 700k je malo ;-)
<ivoks> svaki crowdfunding projekt, koji je skupio 35% iznosa, skupio je i 100%
<ivoks> dakle, prema statistici... ako bi dosli do 35%
<ivoks> doduse, edge mora skupiti ogromnu kolicinu novaca
<ivoks> ali ako usporedimo ovaj homestuck
<ivoks> imao je 24.000+ foundera
<ivoks> skupio je $2+M
<ivoks> edge ima 18.000+ foundera
<ivoks> i skupio je $8+M
<obruT> ako trebaju kome podaci o prikupljenim sredstvima i broju onih koji su uplatili u svakoj minuti, nek se javi :) kolega skuplja :) bice poslije grafica...
<ivoks> ima tih grafica vec na sve strane
<ivoks> http://www.xubuntix.org/weblog/2013/07/ubuntu-edge
<ivoks> meni je ovaj najbolji
<MmikePoso> ivoks: tebi opce nije vruce sad onda :)
<ivoks> MmikePoso: probaj ti piti caj na ovoj temperaturi
<ivoks> znojim se u pm
<MmikePoso> ma znam :/
<MmikePoso> podizem ti duh glupom zajebancijom
<MmikePoso> nisi valjda ocekivao nesto drugo od mene? D
<ivoks> morat cu do doktora
<calmpitbull> ako se smije znati...ako je netko od vas uzeo edge?
<calmpitbull> ivoks: ja ti pijem caj....menta svjeza zalivena vrucom vodom
<jelly> calmpitbull: rezervirao? da
<jelly> nemrem rec uzeo jer a) jos nisu uzeli novce b) jos se ne zna hoce li ista od toga biti
<calmpitbull> a kolko moras dat da dobijes
<calmpitbull> edge
<jelly> ivoks: fali perkova u rangu 100-200$
<jelly> i nema nikakvih dodataka; svakih bar 2-3 dana bi trebalo biti novih perkova
<jelly> (npr. svi koji su narucili mobitel, sad dobiju I majicu ;-)
<jelly> (ili neki komplet majica, rucnik, album Shuttleworthovih inspiracijskih govora za $100)
<jelly> calmpitbull: ovaj je bio po $675
<BotaniCar> jelly: zakaj imam osjecaj da se pokusavas ogrebati za neku 'my little pony' figuricu, kad si vec pri poslu ? :) 
<calmpitbull> UUUU ma samo da dobijem Shuttleworthove inspiracijske govore...pa na mp3 i trcat ujutro hmmmmm predivno
<jelly> BotaniCar: pojma? O:-)
<jelly> nevezano http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2013/08/06/nothing-to-see-here-just-a-cat-dressed-as-a-shark-riding-a-robotic-vacuum-cleaner/
<BotaniCar> my hero ! 
<MmikePoso> ne kuzim to s mackama i psima na rumbama
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: to je proizvodjac skuzio da uredjaj ne sluzi nicem, pa pokusavaju nekakav useability izreklamirati :) 
<MmikePoso> frenda dva su mi pricala da su odusevljeni time
<MmikePoso> ovaj jedan je tolko srao po tome da se skoro posvadio s curom gadno :)
<BotaniCar> I ja bi vjerojatno bio da imam para za jedan :) 
<MmikePoso> i veli sad kad je doslo doma da je odusevljen
<BotaniCar> koliki storage container to ima ? Mislim, jel moze zaista pocistiti bar jednu sobu bez praznjenja ? 
<jelly> ak sam dobro shvatio, ima kao oldschool aspirator, a tak dobro i radi
<jelly> odn. tak lose
<BotaniCar> Imam doma dva aspiratora, to mi je bilo neopisivo zabavno kao klincu, a sad se zgrazam 
<jelly> ima neko OpenX? http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/08/backdoor-in-popular-ad-serving-software-opens-websites-to-remote-hijacking/#p3
<MmikePoso> jelly: sjecas se kako sam jucer pricao da je OpenX govno?:)
<jelly> ne
<MmikePoso> ugl, svodilo se na patchiranje tog dreka
<BotaniCar> :) 
<obruT> moram priznati da sam se ugodno iznenadio sinoc... imam synthic koji nema standardni midi prikljucak nego usb, reko nema sanse da radi na linuxu, ustekam sinoc, pokrenem rosegarden, ovaj skuzi klavijaturu ! ukljucim ga kao i in i kao out i radi oboje, em kad stiscem tipke rosegarden biljezi, em kad na rosegardenu pokrenem neki midi, synthic svira :) zakon :) cisti plugnplay :)
<MmikePoso> obruT: tak ti je to vec par godina :)
<obruT> pa bome super :)
<MmikePoso> yup :)
<MmikePoso> cak mi i citac kartica radi na laptopu
<MmikePoso> :)
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: 
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/WwyH4J6.png
<MmikePoso> nekad ne kuzim te neke sale i posalice :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, ti volis jesti, a ne jednom sam vidio da ne pojedes do kraja - predao si se :) 
<MmikePoso> ne kontam
<jelly> doggy bag znaci predaju
 * BotaniCar fills up jelly's karma tank
<rut> ubuntu majstori :)
<BotaniCar> Kad mi se netko obrati s 'majstore' , obicno sam nekaj sjebal :) 
<rut> oo paranoik :)
<rut> pa sto ima ? .. 
<rut> jel te slusa mreza ... u logovima sve OK ? :)
<MmikePoso> ovo je onaj freebsdovac bio
<MmikePoso> :0
<kimir> freebsdovac? hipster među hipsterima...
<MmikePoso> heh :)
<MmikePoso> calmpitbull: fino kuciste ono, prostrano, brate :)
<obruT> kimir: okad su freebsdovci hipsteri ? :P
<BotaniCar> obruT: pa poceli su s kenjavelom dok kenjavela jos to nije bila :) 
<MmikePoso> customer: aaa, ne radi
<MmikePoso> ja: da, baza xyz ne postoji a vas php se spaja tamo
<MmikePoso> customer: aaaa, jucer je radilo, popravite ODMAH
<MmikePoso> ja: nije radilo, eto apache logovi puni php gresaka da ne radi od 2010
<MmikePoso> customer: fabricirate logove!
<MmikePoso> ja: (zalio se benzinom i pusim cigaru)
<dodobas> MmikePoso: sva sreca pa ne pusis :)
<drj_cro> propusio nakon ovakog customera :)
<calmpitbull> MmikePoso: jesi slozio...pa kaj nije kao ormar..nema rezanja prstiju kada moras nesto slozit..
<MmikePoso> nisam jos
<MmikePoso> jbg, poso stiso, ne stignem
<MmikePoso> lik jedan dobio vodene
<MmikePoso> doso u ofis
<MmikePoso> prosirio na jos dvojicu
<MmikePoso> pa smo malo jadni :)
<calmpitbull> ma dobro pa sada vikend pa ces mozda imat vremena....jos pivica koja dobra i to jeto
<MmikePoso> nene
<MmikePoso> gemistec ;)
<calmpitbull> uhhh nisam ja za gembac...prije crno vino, iako je moje dobar rum i piva
<kimir> obruT: Otkad ne postoji prednost korištenja freebsda u odnosu na linux
<obruT> kimir: svaki OS ima svoje feature i targetiranu publiku tak da ono, prednost koristenja je ponekad individua stvar :)
<kimir> obruT: kada nađeš program koji radi na BSDu a ne na linuxu javi mi da ga rekompajlam ;)
<obruT> nije stvar samo u ponudjenom softveru, stvar je u filozofiji, useabilitiju...
<obruT> na windozama ima milijarda softwarea vise nego na linuxu, pa opet, eto, ljudi koriste linux :)
<kimir> Istina; zbog toga treba raditi na wine-u :)
<obruT> wine je ok dok aplikacija s njim radi, kad ne radi, onda postaje izvor frustracija :)
<kimir> samo ako korisnik ne zna kako popraviti aplikaciju koja ne radi :)
<ivoks> jelly: jesi vidio?
<ivoks> edge je sada 695$
<jelly> ivoks: to je ok
<jelly> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 36.3°C (2:11 PM CEST on August 08, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 42%. Dew Point: 21.0°C. Pressure: 29.92 in 1013 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly> .weather pula, croatia
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Pula, Croatia is 33.0°C (2:30 PM CEST on August 08, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 24%. Dew Point: 10.0°C. Pressure: 29.95 in 1014 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly> http://kuvaton.com/browse/27275/oh_hai63.gif
<dzl-r> odlicno za soma
<dzl-r> :D
<jelly> http://fsfe.org/news/nl/nl-201308.html Because Android is Free Software and gratis, the non-free software competition cannot compete with it, therefore the market has less alternatives, thus the consumer suffers from this lack of competition. In a nutshell that is the argumentation of the so-called "Fair Search" coalition.
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: kad smo kod toga, di je 'lik' , nema ga na IRCu :) 
<MmikePoso> lik?
<BotaniCar> kozice-lik :) 
<jelly> "'lik'"
<MmikePoso> na godisnjem
<jelly> memory lik
<BotaniCar> Say what, nakon bolovanja i godisnji ? Trebao sam vam poslati CV :) 
<MmikePoso> lol
<MmikePoso> vani je 42 :)
<BotaniCar> JAO ! Nisam ugasio klimu, fala MmikePoso .. neki dan se nisam temperirao prije odlaska doma .. skoro sam 'mro u autobusu
<jelly> poso kuća, kuća poso
<BotaniCar> Danas mi shef nekaj filozofira kak je tesko naci dobrog radnika i kak svi imaju neke uvijete :) I, ja ga pitam kaj je tu cudno. Sad on mene gleda, i ja ga zamolim da mi isprica neki primjer. I on spomene lika kojem je veci problem putovati iz V.Gorice na Kozja (na posao) nego iz VG u VG. 
<MmikePoso> Dobro da nije reko da svi traze puno para.
<jelly> nemreš bolivit?!
<BotaniCar> Ja sutim i mislim si kak sam spor/glup. Odvazim se i pitam ga kaj je issue tu :) Sad (opet) on mene gleda kao da je jedan od nas mutav :) I veli da kakua, ako  je posel, to odakle kam ides nema veze :) 
<BotaniCar> Reko, shefe, bez zamjerke .. vi znate da posao nije nikom na prvom mjestu ? Da radimo da bi zivjeli .. on meni da ne filozofiram 
<BotaniCar> I ja puko i velim mu da bi pricao drugacije da nije vlasnik firme i ne zivi za nju nego za familiju 
<jelly> aha, gubit 1-2 sata dnevno na ništa nema veze
<BotaniCar> Kao , ne filozofiraj. Reko, necu; ajde mi izbroji koliko dana godisnje gubim bespovratno ako svaki dan 2h vise putujem 
<BotaniCar> Hmm, da. Reko, sad kad smo prepoznali problem, prepoznajemo li da je problem ? 
<BotaniCar> Onda mi je rekao da ok, nema vremena i da odem u svoj ured 
<BotaniCar> ;) Imao sam osjecaj da bi me, da sam mu dijete, sad poslao u cosak dok ne shvatim di grijesim 
<jelly> pa i kad nemam familiju, radije bi 2 sata doma igrao dotu ili minecraft nego putovao 
<BotaniCar> jelly: mozda i ne bi, ali sigurno ne bi sjeo u bus da se malo vozim  :)
<BotaniCar> sorry, isto pricamo :) 
<BotaniCar> usput, igras DOTA-u ? 
<jelly> ne, tak se sam kaze
<MmikePoso> :D
<MmikePoso> e, ste vidli kak je vruce vani? :)
 * jelly upravo otvorio prozor da se lufta malo
<jelly> kolega u ofisu poceo kljucat, da mu fali zraka
<jelly> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 37.3°C (4:14 PM CEST on August 08, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 37%. Dew Point: 20.0°C. Pressure: 29.89 in 1012 hPa (Steady). 
<BotaniCar> Kome se zaliti na rad postara ? 
<jelly> upravi vodov... ček
<ivoks> super mi je kad me doktorica pita jel hocu bolovanje
<jelly> BotaniCar: pise na onom zutom papiritju
<ivoks> reko, sta vam je to
<ivoks> nema toga kod mene
<ivoks> uglavnom, antibiotici
<BotaniCar> jelly: lakse ce mi biti ovako, valjda: http://jebo.me/pas/8 
<MmikePoso> da
<MmikePoso> i meni kaze isto 'uzmi si bolovanje'
<MmikePoso> reko, lol :)
<jelly> ti bar imash neke cow orkere koji valjda mogu izdurat load
<dzl-r> .weather Osijek
<datase> dzl-r: The current temperature in Grobnik, Cernik - Opcina Cavle, Croatia is 34.4°C (5:44 PM CEST on August 08, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 27%. Dew Point: 13.0°C. Pressure: 29.92 in 1013 hPa (Steady). 
<dzl-r> lol
<dzl-r> grobnik 
<jelly> cca otprilike aproksimativno
<kimir> ivoks: znaš kako se kaže, "shit hit the fan"
<ivoks> ?
<kimir> ivoks: Edge se ne prodaje pa brže bolje snizi cijenu
<ivoks> edge se uvijek prodavao po proizvodnoj cijeni
<ivoks> bitnije od toga da je smanjena proizvodna cijena je to sto vise nije ograniceno na 40.000
<kimir> bez obzira na sve, najvjerojatnije neće biti edgea: http://ubuntu.korczynskij.pl/
<ivoks> meni se bas cini kako hoce
<jelly> kimir: "brze?"
<kimir> jelly: ?
<kimir> http://vukajlija.com/brze-bolje "pošto postane jasno da je vrag odneo šalu, obično se sprovodi brže-bolje akcija sa ciljem da se spreči budući fijasko....."
<jelly> kimir: cekali su 2-3 dana da dodaju set snizenih perkova nakon inicijalnog.  Nakon toga su cekali jos 12 dana da sad dodaju jos jednom.  U crowdfundingu, to nije bas brza reakcija.
<kimir> to nema veze s brzinom, pročitaj definiciju fraze.
<kimir> čudim se što nisi prije čuo za to
<jelly> ma ok, ocu rec da kasno Marko na Kosovo stize
<jelly> <g>
<kimir> haha
<jelly> marko šaltvrednić
<ravilov> jelly, a sto nisi cirilicu citirao? :p
<jelly> ravilov: nemam srpsku cirilicu u X input metodama, samo ruska slova
<ravilov> c/p :p
<jelly> касно Марко на Косово стиже, ajd ž ima i u .ru
<kimir> Ахх како је само лагано пребацити на цирилицу у ГНОМЕ-у
<jelly> previse lagano
<kimir> чудим се што ирсси подржава ћирилицу
<jelly> cirilicu heheh
<jelly> ode sve u ђевњулл
<jelly> ah!  /d = dj
 * jelly nije znao
<ravilov> a zasto irssi ne bi podrzavao?
<kimir> сранје... сада не могу вратити јер када писем у гноме сеарцх цирилицу ниста не долази
<ravilov> utf-8...
<jelly> irssija nije briga, ak je pokrenut u utf-8 localetu on toci 
<jelly> лол
<kimir> ...
<ravilov> ,,,
<jelly> …
<kimir> јос болје сто у терминали не ради ниста на цирилици
<jelly> Ctrl-Alt-F1
<kimir> ааа, геттж, хвала сто си ме подсјетио
<jelly> heheh, gettž
<kimir> layout ce cudan
<jelly> ћушпајз
<kimir> Å¡to?
<jelly> čušpajz!
<jelly> erm.
<kimir> Å¡to je to
<jelly> ćušpajz!
<jelly> varivo, po purgerski
<ivoks> vi nemate pametnijeg posla? :)
<kimir> boli me mozak više od rada na wineu... malo se odmaram :D
<jelly> znas koji je problem dobit ova yu-only slova, /chuzhpa/jz 
<jelly> /ch = ć, /j = normalno j
<jelly> a od varijante malog b, koje treba drukčije izgledati na ruskoj vs. na yu/srpskoj tipografiji sam odustao
<ivoks> ǉǌǆ
<kimir> opa
<kimir> Te *sigurno* netko koristi
<jelly> i od toga da će mi ikad u ikojoj bazi biti ispravno prezime na Dž
<ivoks> dž je jos ok
<jelly> (koliko god se Dobrica trudio ugurati collation i sort u postgres)
<ivoks> dž ce uvijek biti na kraju
<jelly> ivoks:  d < đ < dž
<ivoks> da, imas pravo
<ivoks> a sami smo si krivi
<jelly> ergo, ako imam đoku ispred sebe, nakon mysql će on doći iza mene
<ivoks> znamo da postoji problem, a ne zelimo ga rijesiti
<jelly> što očito nije dobro :-)
<ivoks> brijem da smo jedini narod na svijetu koji nema tipkovnicu sa svim svojim znakovima
<jelly> kak nema
<ivoks> nema nj i lj
<ivoks> i dž
<jelly> Croatian keyboard with digraphs
<ivoks> pa da, ali tipkovnica nema
<jelly> (što niko živ ne koristi)
<kimir> ne koristi jer se ne prodaju
<ivoks> u windowsu toga ni nema
<kimir> tko ovdje koristi windows? :D
<jelly> ne koristi jer nigdje ni jedna aplikacija neće prihvatiti lj
<ivoks> ajj bas da vidimo
<ivoks> probati cu na facebook staviti nesto sa ǉǌǆ
<jelly> uzmi random web forum, stavi 2-3 topica i vidi kojim redom će ih sortirati
<jelly> Ludovanje, Ljubljana i Ljeska
<jelly> a nakon toga probaj u searchu naći taj topic ;-)
<jelly> bolje bi bilo da imam ☣ ili ☭ u imenu
<jelly> cijela situacija je ⚣
 * jelly bježi
<kimir> haha
<jelly> http://jankojs.tripod.com/SerbianCyr.htm
<jelly> ooh
<jelly> Ima u about:memory gumb 'Minimize memory usage'
<jelly> before
<jelly>   8532 madmax    20   0 1711m 1.0g  29m R  56.8 27.3   1507:06 firefox
<jelly> after
<jelly>   8532 madmax    20   0 1696m 484m  28m S  38.1 12.4   1512:15 firefox
<kimir> mora da Å¡teka ko vrag nakon toga. memorija je jeftina :P
<kimir> što misliš zašto imamo one readaheade na svim distrama :D
<jelly> daj to objasni mojoj firmi da je jeftina
<jelly> 50% racunala ima DDR2
<jelly> !jeftino
<kimir> uuu
<kimir> to je loše
<jelly> to su sasvim ok c2d quad-core desktopi
<ivoks> koliko malo znamo o letenju
<ivoks> dodatak na krilu, koji je united sad stavio
<ivoks> velicine teniskog reketa
<ivoks> ustedit ce im 200 milijuna dolara godisnje na gorivu
<ivoks> https://hub.united.com/en-us/News/Company-Operations/Pages/united-installs-split-scimitar-winglets.aspx
<jelly-home> koliko je to u %
<jelly-home> apsolutne brojke su bezveze!  Veli xkcd!
<kimir> ha?
<kimir> aha comic
<ItIzAj> 'el citko pisem ŠĐČĆŽ ?
<kimir> aha
<ItIzAj> fala :) 
<jelly-home> a male šđčćž?
<jelly-home> LeClerc!
<ItIzAj> !! o, i vidim tudje procitat' :) 
<jelly-home> И тебе сааам СИТ кафааанооо
<ItIzAj> dabo(n)g da se .. nekaj ! 
<jelly-home> запалила
<jelly-home> она ме је оставила, dalje ne znam
<ItIzAj> :D el log in ekran ispravno skuzi password iz clipboarda bez obzira na to da li su latinicna/cirilicna ? :) 
<jelly-home> al definitivno zvuči autentičnije na ćirilici
<jelly-home> da ak je u clipboardu latinica 
<jelly-home> nagradno pitanje: kak nafilati clipboard na login ekranu?!?!
<ItIzAj> shared clipboard na vmwaretu ! 
<jelly-home> !
<ItIzAj> i hypervaretu
<jelly-home> xypepwape
<ItIzAj> nda, to je onda i pitanje tog klipborda od virtualizatora. ukua. Mozd je interesantno za web forme ,a li ne i za OS login
<ItIzAj> http://www.inputdirector.com/ ;)
<ItIzAj> (shared clipboard blabla
<jelly-home> I'll input YOUR director
<BotaniCar|2> kaj mi se sad desilo ? DSL mi se desio .. ovo s resetiranjem svaki dan je ubitacno :D
<jelly-home> a nemres stavit da se resetira u 5 ujutro umjesto sad
<BotaniCar|2> Trebao sam to kaj sam gore napisao i pod navodnike staviti :) Znas da mi se place jednom u 24h kad mi se zbog reseta z*ebe nick (koji nije ni regan).
<jelly-home> kaj, nemas na poslu VM za staviti proxy na njega
<jelly-home> znc ili neki drugi
<BotaniCar|2> Na 'krivom'poslu bi imao :) Sad sam spojen od doma kaj mi se desi jednom kvartalno,na serverima koji imaju fiksni IP ne drzim sranja, a proxy-ati kroz ured koji je na DSL.u je debilno. A nitko mi ne da neki shell na srcu :D
<BotaniCar|2> trebam negdje dedicirani screen za irc stavt , a lijen sam 
 * jelly-home ima VPS od dva eura za to
<jelly-home> bolje platit vps nego kolu
<BotaniCar|2> svakom svoje :) Ja to mjerim protiv pelena i sl. :) 
<jelly-home> jel, koliko pelena se dobije za 15kn?
<BotaniCar|2> ~7 ( 1 dan upotrebe )
<jelly-home> hmm
<MmikePoso> e
<MmikePoso> vruce je :)
<jelly-home> a samo 5 ramen noodle porcija (jedno pakiranje od 5)
<BotaniCar|2> mislim, zvuci bijedno, no brijem da nam mjesecni troskovnici nisu slicni, po prioitetima :)
 * BotaniCar|2 se tjesi kak ce 12g do isteka kredita za stan proci brzo
<jelly-home> samo 12g?  cijedite 2 place? :-)
<BotaniCar|2> Ne, nekad sam bio stedljiv pa sam pol iskesiral :) 
 * MmikePoso ima jos 6g 
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: jel imas stalno putnu torbu za gospoju u autu ? :D
<MmikePoso> gospodja ide u bolnicu slijedeci tjedan
<MmikePoso> tamo ce docekat izrodjenje
<BotaniCar|2> Ne pitam te za torbu zato kaj mali nemre odluciti izaci ranije :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Ili zato kaj se meni to nije desilo :)= 
<BotaniCar|2> meni == zeni :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Nemrem se sjetiti tko je imao na mobitelu widget s counterom do isteka kredita .. uzasno ( brijem da prica ne zavrsava samoubojstvom .. za sad )
<MmikePoso> nije losa fora
<MmikePoso> mogo bi si to metnit
<MmikePoso> kad cujem da ekipa ima 15-20 godina, ili 30 godina kredita jos, osjecam se k'o da sam na lutriji dobio
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: ja se ne osjecam nikak dok counter ne dodje do nule :) Isto bi mi bilo da nemam za 20 let ili sutra :) 
<MmikePoso> pa to je istina
<MmikePoso> ja sad sestri pokusavam objasnit da NE uzima kredit
<MmikePoso> calmpitb1ll: uturnio unutra, radi sve :)
<MmikePoso> zadnjih 5 sati se vrti mprime, i nije se smrzlo nista jos
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj ce joj , kaj nemaju oni svoje ? Ili bi viksu/brod/nekaj ? 
<MmikePoso> proc na 60, ploca na 60
<MmikePoso> sad idem u winmdowse pokrenut onaj furmark za graficku
<MmikePoso> da vidim kak ce to izdrzat
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: imaju, 36 kvadrata - sister kupila to za kes
 * BotaniCar|2 se pita da li MmikePoso testira kuciste racunanjem primarnih brojeva, aili je kupio jos nesto novo
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: samo kuciste :)
<BotaniCar|2> !!!
<MmikePoso> konacno mi STANE gtx260 kak spada unutra :)
<BotaniCar|2> I, kaj diskovlje veli s temperaturom, jel se osjeti ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Jel tiho to sve ? 
<MmikePoso> cek
<MmikePoso> http://vrijeme.hr/aktpod.php?id=bradar&param=anim
<MmikePoso> dolazi, dolazi
 * BotaniCar|2 ode zrolat'
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: sad kad mprime raid, nije, zuji k'o veliko
<MmikePoso> i ja cu sad
<MmikePoso> cekaj malo! :0
<BotaniCar|2> A kad gledas filmovlje ? 
<MmikePoso> mislim da mi disk zuji u ovom kucistu
<MmikePoso> ne gledam filmove tu
<MmikePoso> al' ak nije prije zujalo ne vidim zash bi sad
<BotaniCar|2> I, jel imas sad sobu za konfjuktore ili nemas ? Preuredjujes li gajbu za malog princa ? :D
<BotaniCar|2> A mislim, ak sam pogledao dobro, ta kuca ima jedno tri ventilatora, zuje li  ?
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: http://mmike.dyndns.org/munin/
<MmikePoso> ima 3, 2 rade jer ploca nema ustek za treci, ne zuje
<MmikePoso> zuji onaj na procu trenutno
<MmikePoso> sad ce se utisat
<BotaniCar|2> Koji si ti baja, bajo :) 
<MmikePoso> hehe, kak se vidi da sam preko mjesec dana bio na moru :)
<BotaniCar|2> to ti munin-html crta grafove ? Meni zakucalo kantu s fastcgi 
<BotaniCar|2> ( zumiranje ti ne radi ) 
<BotaniCar|2> tebi nacrta http://mmike.dyndns.org/munin/static/dynazoom.html?cgiurl_graph=&plugin_name=localdomain/localhost.localdomain/sensors_temp&size_x=800&size_y=400&start_epoch=1375882518&stop_epoch=1375990518 ? 
<BotaniCar|2> I, jel mogu ici motati motku sad ? :) Dok ti zoom slozis :) 
<Neuromanc> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/9-arduino-compatible-starter-kit-anyone-can-learn-electronics
<Neuromanc> bude netko od vas ovo kupio?
<obruT> Neuromanc: hej :)
<obruT> Neuromanc: bome dobra ponuda
<obruT> taj leonardo se da naci za 10$ ali bez djidja sa strane
<Neuromanc> i postarina je ukljucena
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar|2: nesh mi ne radi :)
<Neuromanc> ja sam uzeo jedan za doma
<Neuromanc> nek se djeca igraju
<Neuromanc> fischer slican komplet kosta drasticno vise
<Neuromanc> ok nemre se usporedjivati ali siti posao obavi
<MmikePoso> kisica :)
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: ma taj munin2 je sjebat malo, spavao sam im na kanalu dok nisu priznali. Uglavnom, meni sad fastcgi crta grafove ( trebao bi i po difoltu,ali nije) i radi i zooom, ali kolje masinu kad mi se spoji 2 korisnika
<MmikePoso> hm
<MmikePoso> nama to radi on demand
<MmikePoso> kolega uhackirao to pred 3+ godine :)
<MmikePoso> i oko 50ak ljudi odjednom gleda to za 3k+ servera
<MmikePoso> i radi ok
<BotaniCar|2> ja to ne znam tjunat, a na listi mi je .. dolje 
<BotaniCar|2> sam velim, ako ces slagat' doma
 * BotaniCar|2 toliko lijen da jos nije integrirao nagio i munin :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: po difoltu debian nema on-screen tipkovnicu koju si mogu ukljuciti na login ekranu ? 
<chaky> e imate kakvu preporuku za on-screen tipkovnicu, vec kada se spominje :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: nemam pojma sto debian ima po defaultu!
<BotaniCar|2> Pokusavam se sad spojiti [win.loc]>RDP>[win.wrk(virt.debian)], i radilo bi , al'na win.work jos imam anti keyloger i ne propusta keystrokeove u virtualku :) 
<jelly-home> gdm3 i gnomu, a ne koristim ni jedno
<BotaniCar|2> gledam ovo : http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2010/06/msg01771.html 
<BotaniCar|2> sad se moram sshat na virtualku i slagat' :) 
<jelly-home> http://boingboing.net/2013/08/08/lavabit-email-service-snowden.html without congressional action or a strong judicial precedent, I would _strongly_ recommend against anyone trusting their private data to a company with physical ties to the United States
<BotaniCar|2> chaky: meni je to sad zatrebalo, a sve prije tog sam na windowsima trebao :) 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly:  (y)
<jelly-home> pocinje kisica
<BotaniCar|2> chaky: a na 'dozama nemas neki izbor 
<BotaniCar|2> Zeznul sam sam sebe :) na win.loc sam lozinku stavio u clipboard, prek' RDP-a ju pastao na win.work ; tamo sam ponovo napravio copy da legne u lokalni cache i onda prek virtualizatorovog shared clipboarda zalijepio u login formu :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Malo nezgodan nacin za chat, iako mi je to prvo palo na pamet
<MmikePoso> blje
<MmikePoso> ja nemrem vjerovat
<MmikePoso> kak neki ljudi
<MmikePoso> koje znam dugo
<MmikePoso> i za koje sam mislio da su unix gurui
<MmikePoso> pojma nemaju :/
<BotaniCar|2> Dodje to , skupa s sjedinama,valjd :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Prepotencija, mislim 
<jelly-home> MmikePoso: bi li za sebe rekao da imas pojma!
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: nama smijes reci
<jelly-home> </troll>
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: ma, nije prepotencija, jednostavno, eto
<MmikePoso> kriva slika :)
<MmikePoso> jelly-home: pa, kad se pogledam pred 3 godine i sad, uhaj
<MmikePoso> pred 3 godine bih rekao da znam stosta o linux administraciji
<MmikePoso> a tek sad znam kak malo znam u biti :)
<BotaniCar|2> S #windows: [22:37:23] <Thrae> Hmm. While Windows 8's "Refresh" feature is *very* nice, it seems more like an extension of System Restore, restoring from an image, rather than restoring broken files selectively. You'd think with features like File History that Windows 8 would be able to do this on its own. And I'm still wondering why Microsoft never even bothered scripting a solution to replace da
<BotaniCar|2> maged files indicated by the System File Checker with valid replacements.
<BotaniCar|2> ( tisina nakon toga )
<MmikePoso> ma
<MmikePoso> JA CU POLUDIT
<MmikePoso> lik ZNA da je puppet na stroju
<MmikePoso> i cudi se sto mu puppet mice njegov paket i vraca onaj koji je skonfiguriran
<MmikePoso> i stso mu ubija njegov konfig fajl
<MmikePoso> i lik: chattr +i
<MmikePoso> :)
<MmikePoso> snalazljivo! :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kad nemate posebna dva covjeka za puppet :) 
<jelly-home> a ti reci puppetu da chattr -i ;-)
<BotaniCar|2> mogu sloziti stvari tak da ne dira verzije ako su zatecene novije od onih u konfiguraciji. Mislim da mogu i za starije od 
<BotaniCar|2> ako nije nesto adhoc, brijem da je tako urednije
<BotaniCar|2> u stvari, moze mu se reci i da chattra , pda
 * BotaniCar|2 bows to jelly's wisdom
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: u bilo kojem scenariju, si dobio priliku na nekog vikati ? 
<MmikePoso> :/
<MmikePoso> na paranoida jos nisam vikao :)
<MmikePoso> lik je fakat sposoban
<BotaniCar|2> Sposoban donjet kozice :) Ja bi ga lansirao na mjesec za to :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Al da, lik je znalac :) i oce pomoc
<BotaniCar|2> 'dem spat. nn yall
<MmikePoso> bote
<MmikePoso> hm
<jelly-home> jos nish od prave kise :-|
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: 
<MmikePoso> kaj nije fora da win7 daju updateove iako nemas legalizator windowse?
<MmikePoso> tj, da ti jedino neda da promijenis desktop background i da ti minimizira sve from time to time?
<MmikePoso> trebam si isfurat neko crijevo
<MmikePoso> ovaj sstroj fakat grije :)
<jelly-home> ili gasi kad ne koristish
<MmikePoso> pre
<MmikePoso> vru
<MmikePoso> ce
<MmikePoso> je
<MmikePoso> iz principa ne zelim u klimi spavat
<jelly-home> principi ili ne, nocas sam spavao s upaljenom klimom na 26
<MmikePoso> da
<MmikePoso> :)
<MmikePoso> i ja se bojim da ce  bit 'jebo principe, klima je klima'
<MmikePoso> odem do tevelizora malo
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-09
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgN_xIHqLUA
<datase> dodobas: Title: YOSHIDA BROTHERS -- Kodo, Views: 434540, Rating: 99.591952%
<ivoks> dobri su
<dodobas> imaju onu poznatiju stvar Storm
<dodobas> ali ne mogu naci neki Live
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQC5JyM4KHA
<datase> ivoks: Title: Wii commercial, Views: 45982, Rating: 94.51428%
<ivoks> Wii would like to play! :D
<jelly-home> oops, stavio failsafe provjeru da li se fajl mijenja vise od 10%, i izgleda je radila obrnuto
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> gledam slike sa zrca
<ivoks> tete u kavezima
<ivoks> i likovi koji piju iz zajednicke case, sa narukvicama u bojama
<obruT> ivoks: nemas pametnijeg posla ? :)
<ivoks> lezim doma, bolestan
<ivoks> kaj drugo da radim?
<BotaniCar> hint: lesbian porn
<obruT> evo BotaniCar zna :)
<ivoks> heh
<rut> pa nije sve u svrsavanju na 01010101010101 .. 
<rut> samo gledaj ivoks
<ivoks> rut: ovisi sto hoces s njim
<ivoks> rut: ako hoces zamjenu za android, onda ne
<rut> jel to funkcionalno ili steka 
<ivoks> rut: ako se hoces igrati, vidjeti kako izgleda i procijeniti je li ti korisno, onda mozes probati
<ivoks> funkcionalno je, samo nemas bas puno toga sto mozes s time raditi
<ivoks> mozes surfati, mozes otici na fejs
<ivoks> ali nikako jos nije ispolirano
<ivoks> core apps jos nisu usle u imidze
<rut> ok .. a sad mali help .. samsung p3100 .. ima neki wiki kako to instalirat al ..
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<rut> samo da nadem link
<ivoks> pa ne mozes ubuntu touch staviti na bilo koji uredjaj
<rut> ma ide na p3100
<rut> aaa . nasao sam sad .. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40846174Please
<rut> ovaj ledited-device-specific-part.zip
<rut>  mi je bio problem . nasao ga sad
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfzB9LUgYII
<ivoks> promjena vremena
<datase> ivoks: Title: Passage de l'orage/Storm op komst, Knokke-Le-Zoute, 05/08/2013 (Belgique-België-Belgium), Views: 984850, Rating: 96.45176%
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj te ziga u koljenu? :)
<Mmike> umro hecner
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nije
<obruT> Mmike: kak si zadovoljan hetznerom ?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> do malocas bio izrazito
<Mmike> al' mi sad umrla virtualka
<Mmike> sad gledam kaj je
<jelly> a onda je sve krenulo nizbrdo
<Mmike> al' ja samo 4-5 virtualki imam gore
<Mmike> tak da, nisma ti bas neka mjera
<Mmike> pitaj ivoksa i botanicara, oni imaju dedicated kistre tamo
<jelly> lolwut
<jelly> /bin/sh: ./usenetauth.pl: /usr/bin/perl: bad interpreter: Text file busy
<obruT> hehe :)
<jelly>        ETXTBSY
<jelly>               Executable was open for writing by one or more processes.
<jelly> ... a nisam ostavio editor ni ništa, nit fuser pokazuje da ga nešt drži
<obruT> zanimljivo... nesto bi ga moralo drzati otvoreno za takvu gresku
<jelly> jedino što može biti je da se prethodni cron job (jer radi se o cron jobu) još uvijek vrti, što bi značilo da sam perl interpreter otvori skriptu u rw modu
<jelly> al to mi nema nikakvog smisla
<jelly> cat /etc/debian_version 
<jelly> 4.0
<jelly> O:-)
 * jelly ce prebaciti skriptu na puno noviji debian 6 stroj
<ivoks> obruT: nemam nikakve zamjerke na hetznera
<jelly> http://danas.net.hr/novac/povijesna-presuda-u-americi-zaplasila-bankare
<ivoks> obruT: odraditi ce zamjenu diska u bilo koje doba dana ili noci
<jelly> lolwut, "Veliki kružni tok u Šijani na ulazu u Pulu poznat je kao jedan od najproblematičnijih i najopasnijih u državi"
<jelly> ... možda zato što ljudi ne znaju voziti po kružnim tokovima
<jelly> http://netmobil.net.hr/vijesti/video-na-najludjem-kruznom-toku-u-drzavi-uvode-jos-jednu-traku
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> sad hecneru ne radi ulogiravanje u onaj robot :)
<jelly> heh http://www.stripovi.hr/kategorije.3d1544a916764321ac745a555b60e603.majice-balthazar.aspx
 * obruT ima Baltazar carape :)
<Mmike> jos cekam na hezner da se javi nazad
<obruT> a kad smo vec kod stripova, ne znam kad ce prokleti greystorm izaci do kraja :P
<obruT> fale jos 4 epizode, a nist se ne dogadja :P
<Mmike> jos se necner nije javio :/
<Mmike> cuka vremena skoro prosla
<Mmike> za to kod nas otkaz dobijes :) (not)
<dodobas> Mmike: http://www.hetzner-status.de/ ?
<Mmike> debug1: Server host key: RSA 45:3b:5e:07:2b:1c:bd:62:60:65:90:5b:07:6d:01:3c
<Mmike> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Mmike> @    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<Mmike> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Mmike> IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
<Mmike> Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!
<Mmike> kra?
<Mmike> dodobas: thnx
<Mmike> dodobas: iako nemrem do robota, nemam user/password :)
<Mmike> cini se da moj stroj vise nije na tom IPju :)
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> vani je 40 valjda
<ivoks> a ja moram piti vruci caj
<ivoks> ne mogu toliko caja popiti koliko se preznojim
<ivoks> http://gizmodo.com/the-builders-of-this-spanish-skyscraper-forgot-the-elev-1065152844
<Mmike> pa nije 40 
<ivoks> http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/18w6p51tsto5kgif/ku-bigpic.gif
<Mmike> 31 je
<Mmike> ivoks: de je to
<ivoks> sangaj
<Mmike> kul :)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> frend vozi wu tang clan na teraneo, s aerodroma
<Mmike> to su oni hop-cuperi neki?
<Mmike> daklem, suppoer hecnerov je los
<Mmike> zena mi nemre poslat moj username
<Mmike> al' mi moze poslat login details
<Mmike> samo sat vremena trebalo da se netko javi
<Mmike> Yes now I find you in the system, but I can´t tell you 
<Mmike> your username by this way. I only can send you a email
<Mmike> with new login data. So is this ok for you?
<jelly> ima smisla
<Mmike> unfortunately, a nearly simultaneous double disk failure in vHost 581 happend and
<Mmike> destroyed the RAID5 data storage. Unfortunately your VPS with the IP 78.47.9.189
<Mmike> was also on this vHost. We have undertaken extensive rescue attempts, but could
<Mmike> only recover parts. We moved all the data that could be copied to a new server and
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> heh, pusiona
<Mmike> da, 'recover only parts'
<Mmike> bas me zanima koji parts :)
<Mmike> nist, odo u bolnicu, kad se vratim cu dalje
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemas backup ? :D
<BotaniCar> Kako bilo, hecner postaje evil place, imam 10ak prijava pokusaja portskenova i invalidnih loginova tjedno s njihovih hostova. 
<BotaniCar> Srecom sam dovoljno neodgovoran da ne prijavljujem abjuz sluzbi.
<BotaniCar> Sto se upravo promijenilo, bas me zanima koliko cu cekati odgovor i sto ce poduzeti
<jelly> Connected to mail.kbcsm.hr.
<jelly> Escape character is '^]'.
<jelly> 220 HUB02 Microsoft ESMTP MAIL Service ready at Fri, 9 Aug 2013 13:13:01 +0200
<jelly> jebo, ko normalan ima exchange drito na internetu
<BotaniCar> bilo tko s dobrim setupom. Jedna exchange jedinica sluzi kao EDGE relay i izlozena je van 
<BotaniCar> predmnijeva da imas tucet exchangeova deployano
<BotaniCar> Nekad se samo grebem po glavi kad na ##windows-server citam kakve divlje deploymente ljudi imaju po vani, fakat smo selo 
<BotaniCar> ( ovo je .hr pa ne znam da li je primjenjivo )
<jelly> pa imao bi tucet exchangeova, ali vani bi bio postfix ;-)
<BotaniCar> To si ti :) Nema svaka firma takvog linux-bajicu :) I, znas kak prosjecan windows admin frkce nosom na hibridnu okolinu ( ili prosjecan linux admin) :) 
<BotaniCar> I, zakaj ne volis exim ? :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: exim je renameani sendmail :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: kaj je tu lose ? :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa to sto je sendmail renameani curl
<BotaniCar> Je, i dodana mu je kompleksna konfiguracijska struktura i 'par' sitnica :) Jebate, ti banaliziras vise/gore od moje zene :) 
<BotaniCar> ( citam hr.soc.grad.zagreb, pa se nesto od nacina pisanja tamo mozda ogrebalo o mene, unaprijed se ispricavam ako sam prepotentan i grub. Krivim newse )
<dodobas> BotaniCar: takodjer... zasto uopce reagiras na mene...
<dodobas> najbolje ti je ... ignorirati
<BotaniCar> Ziher, ne ignoriram ni zenu doma :) 
<obruT> exim se cak dao slozit da radi :)
<BotaniCar> A, ni sam ne volim biti ignoriran, pa ne bi bilo fer :) 
<obruT> sjecam se da sam ga slagao da suradje s perl skriptom za autentikaciju preko ldapa, radilo bez greske :)
 * BotaniCar ima nesto exima rasutih okolo i bas je sretan z njima jednom kad su postavljeni i upogonjeni
 * BotaniCar misli da je imanje exima dobra metoda protiv pokusaja zloupotrebe. Zlonamjernik radije ode haknut nesto sto moze na brzinu prilagoditi svojim potrebama, ain't nobody got time for exim
<obruT> bome, ja s doticnim nisam imao susreta vec 8 godina otkako otidjoh iz bivse firme...
<BotaniCar> Must see ( samo za odabrane ) https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IXhg0xQ58m4
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: pilot za gej sapunicu, Views: 16027, Rating: 93.72549%
<pkiller> nekada sam se bojao tmux-a bilo je tesko postavit, sada vidim ima neki "byobu" samo instaliras i gas... di ide ovaj svijet :/
<pkiller> još i neke menije ima
<pkiller> ma daj!
 * BotaniCar morao dva puta procitati jer nije mogao povezati blo**ob i sve drugo :)
<obruT> 24sata bi trebalo zabranit u ustavu RH... dodati clanak kojim im se zabranjuje objavljivanje slova sto na papiru sto na netu
<BotaniCar> Kaj su sad napisali i ki te vraK nacherao na njihov web ? :) 
<jelly> obruT: a net.hr ne!?
<obruT> morao sam na svoje oci vidjeti naslov: Nad jednim dijelom Zagreba oblaci, na Trgu još 'prži' sunce
<obruT> jelly: ne bih znao, ne pratim ni 24h ni net.hr :)
<jelly> obruT: OMG vremenska nepogoda?!?!?!
<BotaniCar> i to prostorno ogranicena :) Anblivbl 
<BotaniCar> Aww: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZMf716hCZw
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Cherry Moon trax 1 : The house of house, Views: 1508610, Rating: 98.94209%
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> djes vodokotlicaru :) Kozicaru :) 
<BotaniCar> \o/
<weshmashian> lol
<weshmashian> na obali, sutra povratak doma
<BotaniCar> Sad bi si zapjevao najradije :) "na obali, gdje ... " 
<weshmashian> nemoj pjevat, puce mi internet upravo :)
<BotaniCar> Ne samo tebi, a i stakla u uredu mi ne izgledaju kao da mogu podnijeti nastavak :) 
<BotaniCar> .weather Zagreb / Maksimir
<datase> BotaniCar: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 34.5°C (2:35 PM CEST on August 09, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 45%. Dew Point: 21.0°C. Pressure: 29.86 in 1011 hPa (Steady). 
<ivoks> istekao mi rok trajanja
<ivoks> za tintu u printeru
<ivoks> i sad se ovaj pravi pametan
<BotaniCar> lol :) 
<obruT> da je pravi, ponjusio bi i zakljucio da je tinta jos uvijek ok :)
<obruT> ko moja zena, ta ne gleda u datume :P
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ozeni printer, isplati se na duge pruge :) 
<ivoks> s mene doslovno kapa znoj
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ti je kaj bolje ( osim, ocito , temperature ) ?
<ivoks> nemam temperaturu vise
<ivoks> ali me grlo boli i moram vruci caj piti
<ivoks> i antibiotike
<ivoks> i med
<ivoks> uzas.
<BotaniCar> Drz' se, mene je dva tjedna je*ala nek'va viroza koju mi je klinac donio iz vrtica, nimalo ugodno 
<dodobas> ffs, ugasili lavabit.com
<dodobas> https://lavabit.com/
<ivoks> ovo je streptokok
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ima vec par dana :( 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: sad skuzio
<dodobas> :/
<BotaniCar> no moar safe(r) mails 
<dodobas> jel slagao tko roundcube s gpg-om ?
<ivoks> ni ne znam sto je lavabit
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mail hoster koji je snowden koristio
<dodobas> ja ga koristim vec... 4-5 godina tko ce znat... 
<dodobas> *koristio :/
<ivoks> pa, moram gibati...
<ivoks> ne znam zasto ne bi koristio svoj hosting, tls/ssl i gpg
<ivoks> nije da ce ti itko drugi ponuditi bolju sigurnost
<BotaniCar> :) ja ne mogu reci isto :) 
<dodobas> ma sve stoji... jos da je na roundcube lako turnu gpg
<dodobas> *turnut
<BotaniCar> jos 43 minute do godisnjeg :) 
<dodobas> http://grahamcluley.com/2013/08/hand-of-thief-linux-trojan/
<obruT> BotaniCar: samo se ti nadaj :P
<BotaniCar> obruT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TJI8SE7mjUI
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Greatest Vines 2013, Views: 151604, Rating: 96.421508%
<obruT> dodobas: sva sreca pa ne koristi neki exploit za sirenje...
<dodobas> obruT: pa jel im to smisla?
<obruT> pa ne znam jel ima :)
<dodobas> ako misli explitat kernel onda i tako treba android targetirat
<BotaniCar> "Error 404 - page does not exist, here are some other things that don't exist [picture of santa, jeti etc]"
<BotaniCar> Znate kaj, odem na ja godisnji. Drz'te se 
<jelly> jos 101 minuta do dezurstva
<jelly> er, 87
 * jelly ne zna koliko minuta ima u satu
<Mmike> 22
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> "vSphere will attempt to restart a VM after a supported failure."
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSLjM_7XLbM
<datase> jelly: Title: Los Kjarkas - Llorando Se Fue HD, Views: 76003, Rating: 97.515526%
<jelly> alzo, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsEUkgGNhQ8
<datase> jelly: Title: Tomislav Ivcic - Vino Amaro, Views: 68856, Rating: 98.22222%
<drj_cro> lol u gorici pocele zavijat sirene za uzbunu :)
<Neuromanc> lol
<Neuromanc> ozbiljno?
<drj_cro> da maloprije odsvirale, u 30godina koliko sam ovdje ovo je prvi put da cujem sirene prije oluje 
<obruT> Neuromanc: eto, dao i ja pare za onaj arduino kit... sad treba cekat :)
<obruT> nist, vrijeme je za poci na jadran :P
<Mmike> ma drek
<Mmike> nista nigdje niceg
<Mmike> samo sistemci koji trgaju stvari i kazu 'ups, a sta sad'
<jelly-home> UPS radi!
<Neuromanc> turbo kul je komplet, a i cijena
<Neuromanc> rsedak je vec klince zarazio time
<Mmike> eto lik vec 20 minuta mece RAM u server
<Mmike> pa jebemtirizu napusenu amsterdamsku
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-10
<drj_cro> sto se desilo sa hr.archive.ubuntu.com
<Mmike> hm?
<Mmike> jel' ti radi www.grad.hr
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> crko faks, opet, izgleda
<dodobas> građevina mozda...
<Mmike> yup :/
<Mmike> odem u grad
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 20.1°C (1:33 PM CEST on August 10, 2013). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 81%. Dew Point: 17.0°C. Pressure: 30.04 in 1017 hPa (Steady). 
<Neuromanc> upsi dejzi
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-11
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> tko zna onaj youtube filmcic u kojem nekakav stari "profesionalac" govori da sa linuxum ne mozes na internet
<calmpitbull> pronasel
<calmpitbull> hvala na pomoci
<Mmike> ivoks: kak se zove onaj metapaket na ubuntuu koji instalira sve za min-mail server?
<triolatice> pozdrav svima
<triolatice> trenutno koristim verziju 12.10 i pokušavam napraviti upgrade na 13.4 . Međutim serveri hr.archive.ubuntu.com kao da nisu dostupni. Ima li netko neki info.
<Mmike> triolatice: sec
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> cini se da jos ne radi :/
<calmpitb1ll> Mmike: samo da znas jucer sam dobio novi komp....i rasplakao sam se kada sam vidio kuciste...
<Mmike> sto bi? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: eh
<ivoks> mail-staxk-delivery
<ivoks> stack
<ivoks> da, carnetov ruter je riknuo ili nesto
<dodobas> bila je neka obavijest da ce krov popravljati... ne sjecam se tocno datuma... mozda je povezano...
<ivoks> hm, mozda
<ivoks> dodobas: ni geof ne radi?
<ivoks> prebacio sam si htc one na google play verziju
<ivoks> bqtwrija traje duplo dulje
<ivoks> tipkovnica je drugacije, fale mi neke stvari
<ivoks> i ne mog home tipku povezati na menu tipku
<dodobas> ivoks: radi
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> dodobas: koji je ip vaseg carnet routera?
<ivoks> hm, sad mi javili...
<ivoks> carnet nas je iskopcao
<ivoks> nas = gf
<dodobas> ivoks: vani smo na 161.53.248.222
<dodobas> al to je onaj neki Cisco... asa... kako vec
<ivoks> sresit cemo to
<ivoks> moram zavrsiti mrezu na tom faksu da se ovo vise ne desava
<jelly-home> carnet iskopcava stvari vikendom?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ma netko je iz zida u zid spojio
<ivoks> i lik kaze da smo radili arp napad
<jelly-home> to su i meni jednom napraivli u petak popodne
<jelly-home> ... iako je packet storm trajao bar jedan dan prije toga i nikom nista
<ivoks> sad su napravili u subotu navecer
<ivoks> yay
<ivoks> a ljudi mi se smjenjuju na godisnjem
<jelly-home> mislim ok je imati nadzor, al onda daj obavijesti sistemca ili koordinatora taj cas, a ne drugi dan ili u ponedjeljak
<ivoks> poslao je mail, na server na mrezi koju ce ugasiti
<ivoks> i ugasio
<ivoks> i sad citam taj mail
<ivoks> u 17:30 je ugasio mrezu zbog necega sto se deailo u 16:30
<ivoks> ako je to istina, ubit cu ga
<ivoks> eto
<ivann> moze li mi netko molim vas pomoci oko unity-a?
<ivann> nemogu narediti windows dodge
<dodobas> onaj 3d engine ?
<ivann> onaj revamped ppa kad dodam i updateam i upgradeam nista
<ivann> ma kad maximize window da mi ga autohide
<ivoks> nisam razumio
<ivoks> ni ne znam sto je autohide :)
<ivoks> a bome ne znam ni sto je revamped ppa za unity
<ivann> pa jel koristis unity?
<ivann> i compiz?
<ivoks> pa koristim
<ivann> pa dodge windows je u unity behavior da kad maxize windows da ti makne unity
<ivann> kao autohide sto mozes namjestiti da se ne vidi nego kada misem samo predjes
<ivoks> mislis na sidebar?
<ivann> da
<ivoks> di imas programe i kantu za smece? :)
<ivoks> pa tak reci
<ivoks> to je samo jedan dio unitya :)
<ivoks> odes u postavke -> izgled
<ivoks> tamo imas ponasanje
<ivoks> 'automatski sakrij pokretac'
<ivann> da ali samo kada mi je maximized window zelim
<ivann> http://askubuntu.com/questions/319581/ubuntu-unitys-dodge-does-not-work-after-the-update-12-04
<ivann> ovo sam htio btw
<ivann> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2rj18H0M38
<datase> ivann: Title: Unity: Minimize and Window Dodge In Ubuntu 12.04, Views: 22438, Rating: 88.235292%
<ivoks> pa jel vidis sto tamo pise?
<ivoks> 'Both of those PPA have not been updated. Hence, the Unity version in those PPAs are older than the ones in the official repositories.'
<ivann> da sada sam prnasao
<ivann> zato sam i javio
<ivann> mrao sam na googleu traziti pod zadnjih mj dana samo
<ivoks> pa to su nesluzbeni ppa
<ivann> eto bar ubuduce znate sta znaci dodge-windows
<ivoks> heh
<jelly-home> <smith> only human <trinity> dodge this 
<jelly-home> erm, krivi agent
<ravilov> funny guy
<Mmike> ivoks: yea, thnx, u 12.04 radi kak spada :0
<SilverSpace> exit
<Mmike> SilverSpace: quit? :)
<jelly-home> /exec kill $$
<ravilov> sudo /sbin/shutdown -h now
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-04
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: pong
<calmpitbull> morgen
<ivoks> moram prestat pit
<BotaniCar> *tako rano ujutro
<ravilov> ivoks, to svi kazu prije ili kasnije, tek trebam upoznat nekoga tko se toga ikad drzao
<BotaniCar> 'el se radi danas skraceno ? Veli mi shefica da se propitam do kad svi rade, pa cemo i mi tako :) 
<ravilov> u tom slucaju mi radimo prekovremeno
<BotaniCar> :*
<ravilov> Mmike, zasto pobogu mysqldump po defaultu ne dumpa stored procedures?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<Mmike> ravilov: it's a design feature :)
<ravilov> popisam se na takav design feature
<Mmike> cekaj kad krenes restorat iste :D
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<Mmike> jaizza: kad preuzimas ibanku?
<ravilov> Mmike, restore je zacudo prosao od pr^H^Hdruge
<Mmike> sad jos provjeri jel' ti radi to sve
<Mmike> mysqldump ne dumpa usere
<ravilov> imam samo jednog usera
<Mmike> a store ti mozebitno imaju definere
<ravilov> koji je sistemski
<Mmike> root? :)
<ravilov> nene, sve se dogadja pod jednim userom
<ravilov> zacudo ne :p
<Mmike> to nije bas mudro, al' sta sad :)
<ravilov> imam odvojenog usera za web
<Mmike> inace, instaliraj svakako percona toolkit
<Mmike> imas unutra hrdpu djidja koje znatno olaksavaju mysqlanje
<ravilov> web aplikacija pristupa tim userom, ja pristupam drugim
<ravilov> hm ok
<ravilov> nije li to samo za percona varijantu mysqla?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj si trebal ? 
<BotaniCar> Plunkata tuk tun pluc
<Mmike> kre?
<Mmike> ravilov: jok
<Mmike> ravilov: general mysql djidjas
<Mmike> for instance, imas: pt-show-grants
<Mmike> koji ce ti fino dumpat sve usere i njihove grantove u .sql file
<Mmike> (ili samo odredjene usere)
<Mmike> ma onak, hrpa nezamjenjivih alata za rad s mysqlom bilo koje varijante
<Mmike> ako cesto mysqlas, jako preporucam
<ravilov> eh, mysqlam sto je rjedje moguce :p
<ravilov> zvuci korisno, ali bojim se da u datom trenutku ne bi ni znao da postoji alat za to sto mi treba
<Mmike> to be frank, cumbersome je sintaksa, meni trebalo par tjedana intenzivnog rada s time da skuzim sta i kako
<Mmike> al' su alati fakat pre pre super
<Mmike> pt-stalk, recimo, mega dobro :D
<Mmike> pt-table-checksum, nezamjenjivo dobro :)
<Mmike> brate mili, gerrit sourceta ima 25M, a ovaj ga je s githuba vukao k'o da ima 042934234
<ravilov> sta si na dialup?
<Mmike> na 3g tmobiletov
<Mmike> govno vipnet nema signala tu di sam ja
<Mmike> ima po noci 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> srusio se TB
<Mmike> *CRASH* Thunderbird
<BotaniCar> TB je drek , ja se , na zalost, vratio na Outlook. On bez beda hendla gargatuanske inboxe
<Mmike> pogodi dal' sam se maknuo sa btrfsa
<Mmike> mater kak sam se skurio na napajanje!
<Mmike> jel' se mora napajanje TAK grijat
<ravilov> mora ako si na btrfs-u
<BotaniCar> jesu svi 2.5" SATA diskovi isti , sto se tice konektora ? 
<yole75> dddda
<BotaniCar> thx
<ravilov> redneck fun https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=763264717031925
<Mmike> tike tike tacke
<Mmike> tramvaj vozi macke
<BotaniCar> Macke vole mlijeko 
<BotaniCar> Slatka li si seko
<Mmike> Jen dva tri, potukli se fratri, jedan drugom vice, pomozi mi strice. Kako cu ti pomoci, kad i mene tuku, i za kosu vuku.
<BotaniCar> Kak si ti jeben, kad imas vremena :) 
<Mmike> je je
<Mmike> zena ide kucom, nosi dete, i to mu pjeva
<Mmike> ova mi je najdraza, to je meni baka pjevusila: Engele bengele vikoći, čići rići bombaći, čuka čoka čušbaroka, mati žvele, mati žboka.
<Mmike> Brijem da je jasno odakle 'buntori' i ini :)
<ravilov> *blink*
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj je čušbaroka ? 
<Mmike> kaj je ikaj od toga :)
<Mmike> brijem da je to neka madjarska brojalica za klince kaj je moja baka krivo cula/zapamtila (jer nije govorila madjarski) i tak nam pjevala
<Mmike> i onda ja zapamtio, mozebitno isto krivo malo, i tak ti to eto :)
<ravilov> jel to izmisli nove rijeci svaki put kad ti pjeva?
<BotaniCar> za ovo drugo mi nije bitno, ali čušbaroka .. ako nema znacenje, treba joj ! 
<Mmike> mozda je: čužbaroka
<Mmike> nemam pojma :)
<BotaniCar> Po guglu, treniras sina za pravnika :) "did you mean "tužba roka"? :)
<Mmike> kak sigurno iztestirati dal' je paket instaliran?
<Mmike> u debianu?
<BotaniCar> isprobas funkcionalnost paketa ? 
<BotaniCar> znam da ja na centosu lupim "rpm -qa imepaketa" pa znam nekaj .. nemam pojma za apt
<Mmike> a ima: apt-cache policy
<Mmike> pa grepam
<Mmike> ima i dpkg-query
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> recimo dpkg-query mi nece rec 'nonexistant package name'
<Mmike> apt-cache policy hoce
<BotaniCar> velim, ako npr instaliras lync, onda roknes "lync nekaj"
<ravilov> dpkg -l ?
<ravilov> apt nije alfa i omega paketnog sustava :p
<BotaniCar> dpkg --get-selections | grep nekaj ? 
<Mmike> ideja je da ak provideam nonexistant pkg name da mi veli 'fakof'
<jelly-home> bolan
<jelly-home> sta znaci nonexistent?  Nije instaliran?  Nema ga ni u jednom podesenom repozitoriju?  Nema ga na packages.ubuntu.com?
<BotaniCar> ne znas kak se pishe ime paketa
<BotaniCar> El bi vi radije kupili sata disk od 500GB ili SSD od 128, za HTPC ?
<BotaniCar> ( kak SSDovi stoje s radom u malo toplijim okruzenjima ?) 
<yole75> ssssssssssSSD
<yole75> iako, koi ce ti vrag za htpc
<yole75> instaliraj sve na USB stick, budi pro
<yole75> budi in
<Mmike> jelly-home: ovo drugo
<BotaniCar> yole75: sad bas gledam, ipak cu SSD uzeti. HTPC ce biti pricvrscen za zadnji panel TVa i temperatura ce biti malo visa ; klasicni diskovi su deklarirani na rad do +55C , a SSD do +85C. Uz to, kak ve *PC biti nevidljiv, nema sanse da skuzim kad kuler jednom zakaze, pa ne bi htio da mi prdnu i PC i podaci na njemu 
<BotaniCar> kaj se USB sticka tice, probao sam, sve se teli kad pokrenes muiltimediju ( ima samo USB2 portove, koji rade kilavo )
<Mmike> BotaniCar: backup, dude backjup
<Mmike> i cf kartusha
<BotaniCar> MmikeT_: ocu kitu backupirat zenino racunalo/HTPC , dobila je eksterni disk i uputu da si sama radi backupe :) 
<BotaniCar> al, znamo koliko ce se tog drzati, pa cu radije kupiti nekaj kaj je heat resilient ( koliko toliko )
<yole75> jel ovo vrijedi kaj http://www.njuskalo.hr/mobiteli-oprema/portabl-vanjska-baterija-mobitel-2600-mah-oglas-10135560
<yole75> http://www.njuskalo.hr/mobiteli-oprema/prijenosna-baterija-8400-mah-mobitel-tablet-izlaz-1a-2-a-oglas-12009640
<Mmike> covjece
<Mmike> naso sam nesto sto ima samo za python3
<Mmike> python3-lxc
<Mmike> nema za ptyhon2.x
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/xwEsYpk.png # to je uletavanje, a ne ti 
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ovo je tvoje : https://imgur.com/gallery/qMWz60x
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly-home> Mmike: apt-cache policy foo i grepaj
<infy-> helou
<OneKorea> bok
<infy-> Å ta ima :P
<OneKorea> ima sunce
<OneKorea> na zalasku
<DomaMuffin> Ima tko da trosi irssi i zna kak mu reci da defaulta na ipv6 kod spajanja ? 
<DomaMuffin> Ha ! "/SET resolve_prefer_ipv6 ON"
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: hvala, pitao sam se gdje sam izgubio tu infografiku
<DomaMuff1n> obruT: ping
<infy-> aha
<infy-> Gdje nabaviti o-ringove
<infy-> hm hm 
<DomaMuffin> to je ona durex igracka ?
<CrazyLemon> prsten za pimpeka :D
<DomaMuffin> fakat, kak se oring veli na rvackom, semering ? 
<DomaMuffin> infy-: moze ovo http://www.tss.trelleborg.com/hr/hr/products_2/staticseals/static-seals.html ?
<DomaMuffin> o-brtva, smijesan li sam 
<infy-> hahaha
<infy-> o-ring za tipkovnicu
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-05
<markosejic> de jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<markosejic> d jutro
<DomaMuff1n> ivoks: kak se ti dash navuch ( mislim , ne das, nisi odgovorio ) - citam kak nisi mogao izdrzati da im ne velis da je sve isti kua , na Prpicevom zidu :) 
<ivoks> ?
<DomaMuff1n> IOS, sandboxing, super su :) 
<DomaMuff1n> Fanboys
<Obi-U-Konobi> Bok.
<DomaMuff1n> *protrlja oko* Dze si Obi ( PoRTiR odze ) 
<DomaMuff1n> Si gotov s predavanjima u Spickovini ? Imas kaj bolje ? 
<Obi-U-Konobi> A. Jesam, gotov sam. Radio sam tamo tri tjedna.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Trenutno sam nezaposlen.
<Obi-U-Konobi> I trazim posao. Vec imam neke opcije, pa cu vidjeti hoce li to proci.
<DomaMuff1n> Inace, si bardo ? 
<Obi-U-Konobi> Da.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Sto ima kod tebe u zadnjih deset godina?
<DomaMuff1n> Pos'o, dete. Tim redom :) Zakaj me tjeras da na javno logiranom kanalu priznajem da zivim bijedan zivot ? :) 
<Obi-U-Konobi> Eh. Moj je bijedniji, ako te to tjesi.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Ni posla ni djeteta. Ni zene.
<DomaMuff1n> :) Cekaj, mladji si , nivelirat cemo se :) 
<Obi-U-Konobi> Koliko sam mladji, 2 godine?
<Obi-U-Konobi> Uglavnom, koliko se sjecam, nisam previse mladji.
<DomaMuff1n> Taman !! Sad se na brzinu zakopaj ! Na nekom divljem tulumu napumpaj komada ili dva i pocni uzurbano robijati na poslu  :) Ne zaboravi vrijeme potroseno na fax, ja to jos moram :) 
<DomaMuff1n> Nego, Obi, tko kuha kod vas doma ? Jesi to usavrsio ? ž
<Obi-U-Konobi> Pa, moram priznati da mi tata kuha. Mene je prije nekih 6 godina uhvatilo kuhanje i islo mi je okej (ono sto sam skuhao je bilo jestivo, ponekad i fino), ali nije mi se dalje dalo.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Vjerojatno bih trebao poceti kuhati, sada kada nisam vise opterecen faksom.
<DomaMuff1n> Hehe , prekvalificiraj se za kuhara, prije ces naci ( vjerojatno i biti bolje placen) posao nego kao profesor fizike :) 
<DomaMuff1n> A, i, pi*e vole punije decke - tako kazu :) 
<Obi-U-Konobi> E, glavna varijanta mi je trenutno Mrsicevih 1600.
 * DomaMuff1n tuzan svaki put kad to cuje
<Obi-U-Konobi> Strucno robijanje.. ovaj, strucno usavrsavanje.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Strucno osposobljavanje.
<Obi-U-Konobi> To jest.
<DomaMuff1n> Kapa k'o i sheshir :) 
<Obi-U-Konobi> I cini mi se da je rijec o poslu u vecernjoj skoli.
<DomaMuff1n> o0o0o , sve ti ide na ruku ! /me zamislja obija kako pruza after-hours poduke MILF studenticama 
<DomaMuff1n> Velim ti, imat ces ti i dete i robiju prije nego poslije 
<Obi-U-Konobi> Hmda, to ce biti neke super zenske, koje s trideset-cetrdeset nemaju jos srednju skolu.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Dlakave radnice u Zrinjevcu i... stajaznam.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Doduse, brijem da je jedan moj frend uz srednju muzicku upisao vecernju skolu.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Na kraju je dosao pred kraj glazbene akademije u Austriji.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Jos malo i diplomirat ce.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Tako da mozda nisu svi polaznici vecernjih skola propalice.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Eh, sad sam poceo pljuvati po ljudima. Sorry.
<markosejic> d dan
<Obi-U-Konobi> Ima li kakvih besplatnih igara u Ubuntu repozitorijima koje se isplati igrati?
<DomaMuff1n> Sve ! 
<DomaMuff1n> Vish, imam 10 mjeseci jednu od najjacih grafickih kaj se mogu nabaviti, a nisam ni 3DMark upalio :D
<Obi-U-Konobi> A i ja cu vjerojatno doci u tu fazu za koju godinu. Bit ce love, ali ne i vremena da uzivam u njoj.
<DomaMuff1n> Zakaj uopce brijes da su polaznici vecernje propalice :) Dovoljna je jedna ( ne nuzno tvoja ) kriva odluka u zivotu, pa da imas poslijedice iducih 30 godina. Ja brijem da su ljudi koji se idu obrazovati s 30-40 - hrabri 
<Obi-U-Konobi> Moze biti. Moje izjave su bile netolerantne i obiljezene predrasudama. Sorry jos jednom.
 * DomaMuff1n obiljezi Obija onom bojom koja se koristi da se uniste novcanice prilikom pljacke :) 
<markosejic> he he
<DomaMuff1n> Obi: nemoj se igrati igre, programiraj one fizikalne modele :) 
<Obi-U-Konobi> A ne znam, ne da mi se bas.
<DomaMuff1n> Ali, ali ! :) 
<Obi-U-Konobi> Jednog dana cu mozda opet, kad me opet uhvati zelja.
<DomaMuff1n> [ vrlo motivirajuca recenica ]
<Obi-U-Konobi> Kad bi me netko platio >10,000 kuna mjesecno, onda bih se bavio time.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Naporno je. Drago mi je da sam gotov s faksom i da sada dolaze laksi mentalni izazovi.
<DomaMuff1n> samo se ti nadaj  :) Sad tek kola krecu uzbrdo :) I, cuj, 10 kilokuna :) 
<DomaMuff1n> Sad me zanima, zasto bi za programiranje trazio 10+ kila, a za rad u vecernjoj je 1,6 kila ok ? :D
<Obi-U-Konobi> Pa, rad u skoli je, po mom iskustvu, dosta lagan.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Programiranje bi mi bilo svakodnevni napor.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Znacajno bi mi se sjebala kvaliteta zivota, jer bih se stalno mucio s programiranjem.
<DomaMuff1n> Kvaliteta zivota koju mozes odrzati s 1600kn je nepostojeca, zar ne ? Brijem da si se podracunao negdje :) 
<Obi-U-Konobi> Zasad mi ne fali love jer zivim s ocem.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Dobro, ok. Ako bih samog sebe uzdrzavao, tada bih programirao i za 4000 kn.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Bolje se muciti nego zavrsiti gladan i na ulici.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Iako, da biram izmedju programiranja i nastave za iste pare, izabrao bih nastavu.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Programiranje jest intelektualno izazovnija aktivnost koja i razvija razmisljanje vise nego nastava, ali naporna mi je.
<DomaMuff1n> Vucibatino ! :) Potpuno te razumijem :) 
<Obi-U-Konobi> Ok, bilo je lijepo popricati s tobom. Sorry ako sam bio naporan - dijelom je uzrok i to sto sam neispavan pa mi mozak ne funkcionira bas najbolje.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Uskoro cu offline. Vidimo se.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Mah mah.
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> jucer crko internet na dvanajst sati 
<SilverSpace> bandicevi rovaci po gradu presjekli kabel
<DomaMuff1n> TUZI IH !
<DomaMuff1n> Kaj to krpaju ovih dana po Dubravi, SilverSpace  ? Sve je raskopano.
<infy-> dobar daaaaaan
<SilverSpace> DomaMuff1n: nemam pojma 
<SilverSpace> srusio se mig 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/srusio-se-vojni-zrakoplov-avionska-nesreca-dogodila-se-kod-velike-gorice/1211242/
<infy-> vani nevera...
<infy-> Oluja na oluju
<markosejic> hm
<markosejic> ovdje u zg padala kisa i stala
<infy-> Ovdje krupa pada
<infy-> I grmiiiiiii
<infy-> Prava oluja =)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BPsb0YHYEs
<datase> YouTube: Prvi snimljeni dokumentarac, ribe i punoglavci - 0:00:40 - 9 views
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-06
<rut> dj
<rut> muffin jel to tebi pao mig u dvoriste :)
<BotaniCar> Ja padam cim mi neka mala namigne
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro jaizza 
<Mmike> vipnet - ocajan
<Mmike> tmobile je samo - los
<Mmike> na vipnetu nemrem vidjet potrosnju za 7mi mjesec
<Mmike> tj, mogu, al' opce nemam pozive koje sam radio u Londonu
<Mmike> debli
<Vlado9A3CY> ti si Mmike prezahtjevan :D
<Mmike> ja bi samo da mi radi
<Mmike> no questions asked
<jelly> Mmike: kad sam pitao zadnji put zasto to, rekli su da podatke o prometu u roamingu dobivaju sa zakasnjenjem
<jelly> (tj. "nismo mi krivi")
<jelly> to je bilo... 2008
<Mmike> dobro da ti nisu rekli 'da, da, svjesni smo problema i radimo na tome'
<jelly> Mmike:  to nece biti rijeseno dok ih europska komisija ne natjera 
<Mmike> kak bura puse
<Mmike> milina
<Mmike> mah, jelly 
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> imaju na stranicama (moj.vip.hr) kao ispis svega
<Mmike> i pise 'ako je iznos nula, transakcije nece biti prikazane'
<Mmike> i onda imam 1941873249124591872364918732481743214 milijardi spajanja na data.vip.hr, cijena = 0
<Mmike> i jos to imam na 2 mjesta
<Mmike> 'dodatne usluge' i onda na kraju pod 'internet promet' ili tako nekako
<Mmike> reko, wtf? :)
<Mmike> 'javit ce vam se netko'
<Mmike> nije
<jelly> grep -v
 * ravilov mislio da popularni browseri u principu nemaju ugradjen advanced grep
<SilverSpace> koji je bonbon lopovski internet 
<SilverSpace> doduse i svi ostali 
<SilverSpace> kad paket potrosis nastave ti uzimat lovu bezobzira kaj nisi obnovio paket 
<jelly> tako radi i tele2carnet, a tmobile od firme kad se potrosi paket sreze brzinu na valjda 64kbps, ali ne naplacuje papreno
<SilverSpace> da lopovluk 
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> imam neke tablete antibolovne protuuhovske
<Mmike> fina drogica :)D
<markosejic> mene je sinoc glava bolila za poludit
<BotaniCar> "The software may contain open source software" < Intel release notes :) 
<Mmike>             sys.stderr.write('LOLABOLOA MATER GOLA!')
<Mmike> na sta ja naletim
<BotaniCar> Ahahahaha
<markosejic> he he mmike
<Mmike> createdb: could not connect to database template1: Unix-domain socket path "/home/mario/work/canonical/charms/charm-helpers/pygerrit-unit-test/bzr/charm-helpers/trunk/.tox/py27/tmp/pg_testdir/socket/.s.PGSQL.5432" is too long (maximum 107 bytes)
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> WHAAAT
<BotaniCar> Ahahahaha, s dobrog na bolje, de jos nesh shebi :) 
<BotaniCar> zivio bzr
<jelly> .tox ?
<ravilov> no comment
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtEyKE8_Ndc
<datase> YouTube: Tenacious D - 39 Lyrics - 0:05:10 - 15,651 views - 107 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> jelly: https://testrun.org/tox/latest/
<jelly> Mmike: http://tox.im :-|
<Mmike> heh
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10154404698105357&set=vb.75075990356&type=2&theater # AC/DC redneck cover, bestestestest evah ! 
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> zasto me gmail izlogirava nakon sto ugasim browser iako sam oznacio 'ostavi me ulogiranog' ?
<ravilov> Mmike, slucajno upaljen incognito?
<Mmike> nop
<ravilov> it's google, nuff said :p
<Mmike> popizditcuspythonompostgresomiunittestovima
<ravilov> postgres je sasvim u redu, koristim ga vec godinama, nemam nikakve zamjerke
<ravilov> dakle tvoj problem mora da je python :p
<Mmike> mislim da to nije istina
<Mmike> mislmi da sam problem ja
<ravilov> the guy with the most unfortunate name EVER for an Apple specialist - http://cdn.cultofmac.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/A77MFJPCQAEMq6z.jpg-large.jpg
<ravilov> Mmike, sasvim moguce, to sam skroz iskljucio
<infy-> ćao ćao
<infy-> Mmike: a jesi li prihvatio ono allow me to use cookies?
<infy-> ;D
<Mmike> sto bih ja bez vasih sugestija :)
<ravilov> bio sretan?
<Mmike> Tko to sjedi na puticu
<Mmike> U saaaaaarenoj kosuljici
<Mmike> gle, nalik je vrapcicu, a sad plahoj vjeverici
<ravilov> vidim Mmike se pretvara u staru babu
 * Mmike je rijesio problem
<Mmike> eto ti na
<Mmike> doduse, sad imam 24 nova :)
<Mmike> al' progres has been made
<ravilov> nije li to normalno? svako rjesenje donosi nove probleme
<ravilov> http://www.fizzit.net/drustvo/povijest/4836
<Mmike> BotaniCar: :P :)
<Mmike> I dinamo gubi :)
<MeTheNoob> Netko od brace hrvata ovdje?
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-07
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> :( DInamo moj dinamo :( 
<Vlado9A3CY> BotaniCar, nije ti malo prerano ujutro za tugovanje? :)
<BotaniCar> Nije, evo, sad cu i tebi malo pokvariti dan :) http://www.fizzit.net/drustvo/povijest/4836 
<BotaniCar> ( fala , ravilov ) 
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<BotaniCar|2> jutro, jaca 
<Vlado9A3CY> nista mi nece ovaj dan pokvarit' :) ... odoh na sesvetski velesajam :D
<Vlado9A3CY> ubuntu with you all :)
<BotaniCar|2> Vlado9A3CY: a ti si mi sused, Sesvechan ? :) 
<BotaniCar|2> pih, odeon
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: ooooOOOoooOOOOooo dobro jutro
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hdL65J8m9A 
<datase> YouTube: Black Strobe - I'm a Man - 0:03:41 - 3,456,224 views - 14373 likes / 289 dislikes
 * BotaniCar|2 ne zna da je ikad bil na sesvetskom sajmu :( Mozda ove godine na godisnjem .. treba uskoro po paprike za zimnicu :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: nothing to see there
<BotaniCar|2> Like you know what i look for :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Kak su glazbeni festival u stvari prljava mjesta .. zakaj sam ikad hodocastio po njima ? 
<BotaniCar|2> *festivali
<jaizza> dobro pitanje
<BotaniCar|2> de, vidi ove hipije: http://dnevnik.hr/showbuzz/clubzone/odlicna-glazba-na-lost-theory-festivalu-rasplesala-mnoge---346807.html 
<jaizza> One more step
<jaizza> Please complete the security check to access dnevnik.hr
<jaizza> 
<jaizza> ??
<Mmike> K'o na RBA :D
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: ne vidim te nigdje
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: srecom me zena vise nikam ne pusti, inace bi i ja bil tamo negdje , napusen i prljav :) 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QRVbEQogDk
<datase> YouTube: If The Milk Turns Out To Be Sour..... - 0:00:12 - 80,943 views - 222 likes / 1 dislikes
<jaizza> Mmike: kaj je k'o na RBA?
<BotaniCar|2> "one more step before you log in" :) 
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: nasao sam tebe iz party dana : https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/10550819_10152165146765841_1411875612940013976_n.jpg
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: to je dok sam još bila plava
<BotaniCar|2> Ja ja
<markosejic> d jutro
<BotaniCar|2> \o/
<Mmike> Five strategies of organizing computer cables are ... ?
<Mmike> Enthusiasm, Determination, Anger, Depression and Acceptance.
<BotaniCar|2> Samo je jedna faza u organiziranju kablovinja: patnja
<BotaniCar|2> Nda, also, wireless
<ravilov> Mmike, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_Z3lmidmrY
<datase> YouTube: Quicksand | Robot Chicken | Adult Swim - 0:01:42 - 3,684,335 views - 23209 likes / 376 dislikes
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4ApQrbhQp8
<datase> YouTube: Robot Chicken - Star Trek: The Next Generation's Night Crew - 0:02:23 - 581,580 views - 6796 likes / 135 dislikes
<Mmike> LOL :D
<markosejic> lol
<jaizza> Mmike: ne ignoriraj me
<ravilov> s/ne//
<Mmike> Oh, ne dodiruj me!
<Mmike> Oh, ne dodiruj!
<Mmike> Oh, ne!
<Mmike> Oh!
<markosejic> get a room
<Mmike> ok, tcom sjebe
<Mmike> kad nisam u 'extra megabajtima' racuna mi maxtv promet
<Mmike> kad potrosim 20 giga, narucim extra gigu, e onda mi ne racuna maxtv promet
<Mmike> let's call them :)
<ravilov> pozdravi ih od obruTa
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rrLkF2zM2c
<datase> YouTube: Bender - Get A Room, You Two - 0:00:09 - 65,447 views - 203 likes / 5 dislikes
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> nazovem
<Mmike> javi se automat
<Mmike> veli 'unesite broj mobitela'
<Mmike> ja unesem
<Mmike> veli lik 'za preslusavanje lozinke'
<Mmike> bleh
<Mmike> nema veze :)
<ravilov> zbunjeni smo danas?
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> tmobile mi racuna maxtv promet
<Mmike> dok ne potrosim 20 giga. Kad potrosim, mogu zatraziti dodatni gigabajt za 35 kuna :)
<Mmike> e, kad sam unutar tih 'dodatnih' gigabajta, onda mi ne racuna maxtv promet :)
<BotaniCar|2> Odem zapaliti na terasu, izlazi i kolegica da se malo makne od monitora. Kolegica ima suknju, a na terasi puse vjetar. #VjetarRadiSvoje. Jutros sam bio u trgovini i kupio utege za stonjak. Poklanjam utege kolegici. Smijeh.
<jelly> pix or it didn't happen?
<BotaniCar|2> Sad si mislim da sam pogrijesio, ako vjetar jace puhne, opi*dit' ce ju utezi po chelu :) 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: no-go :) 
<ravilov> Mmike, tmobile ili tcom? mislio sam da je maxtv tcom usluga
<Mmike> tmobile
<ravilov> hm ok
<Mmike> heh, popravili su :)
<Mmike> vise ne pita :)
<Vlado9A3CY> pokucaj negdje u drvo :)
<Mmike> moram si pymirror napravit
<Mmike> ovo nema smisla
<ravilov> hoces si gledat pitona u ogledalu?
<ravilov> perv
<BotaniCar|2> Nemrem si nikak autorizirati facebook  u maxtv aplikacijama .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Rekao bi istinu ( da trebam to za suprugu) , ali mi necete vjerovati, so .. 
<Mmike> tuzno je da je tmobilov self-care sustav jednako ocajan kao i vipnetov
<Mmike> pa nevjerojatno mi je da to neznaju isprogramirat da fakin radi
<Mmike> obruT: jel' imas ti prste svoje u tome? :D
<Mmike> tak mu i treba kad sve u perlu i PHPu radi
<Mmike> i koristi ORM! :D
<ravilov> funny gay
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> gledam sad pregled stavki na tmobile portalu
<Mmike> i sve je 0
<Mmike> opce nema dodatnog interneta koji sam trazio
<Mmike> racun je, naravno, 700 kuna
<Mmike> ali dodatnih 350 kuna nema na ispisu
<Mmike> kakvi mamlazi :)
<ravilov> sad ispada da php/perl web aplikacija radi low-level accounting
<ravilov> prije ce bit do nekog mainframea
<Mmike> brijem da je to do toga sto billing neda info ovima sto rade web
<Mmike> nego pitaj boga kako to ide medju-odjelno
<ravilov> pa da
<ravilov> onda sigurno nije problem do web aplikacije
<Mmike> vjerojatno netko negdje neki xls istrpa koji onda netko proparsa
<ravilov> sounds legit
<Mmike> al' svjedno je dohvat podataka ucajno spor
<Mmike> i onda jos nemam sve :)
<Mmike> nisam rekao da je do web aplikacije per-se
<Mmike> nego do selfcare portala
<Mmike> koji ne radi
<BotaniCar|2> Upravo opisujes bizniz kejs koji tu kod mene predlazu "al, znate exelica ovo, exelica ono" .. jeb'o ih exel 
<jelly> Mmike: sve sto je exception je.. exception, mislis da je vendor za self-care znao za data roaming charges?  I da je znao pitati sto s tim?
<Mmike> ma
<jelly> ili da t-mobile uopce ima te podatke tako rano u mjesecu? :-)
<Mmike> kak ih moze ne imat?!:)
<Mmike> kak pornjavatori imaju sve te podatke, o tome tko kad di drka i koliko je potrosio na sto
<Mmike> i sve je u real timeau
<Mmike> i sve radi?
<Mmike> i to s fakin PHPom i MySQLoma?!
<jelly> jednostavno: drugi provider mu ih nije dao, osim "korisnik X je potrosio Y funti"
<Mmike> jelly: al' ovo je od tmobileta sve. Njihovi podaci. Nitko im nista nije morao davat.
<ravilov> Mmike, mozda jer je pornjavatore vise briga za te statistike? :p
<Mmike> pa e, od tog zaradjuju. I nesmije im se desit da to ne stima :)
<ravilov> tmobile ce se kad-tad naplatit
<Mmike> a ovi debili ispostave racun, i ti ga moras platit
<jelly> Mmike: prijeti da ces poslati takav ispis HAKOMu ;-)
<Mmike> ak ne ploatis, gase
<Mmike> jelly: jel' to radi? mislim, jel' se itko imalo boji hakoma?
<jelly> nominalno da
<ravilov> eh, siguran sam da je svuda polijepljeno "ove cifre su informativnog karaktera i ne mogu se koristiti u bilokakve svrhe"
<jelly> ne znam za HT
<BotaniCar|2> bas kontam kak je to u stvari dobar prijedlog, smajli na kraju recenice ili ne 
<jelly> Mmike: "itko" -- da 
<ravilov> da je J.E.Hoover jos ziv, trebalo bi ga postavit na celo hakoma, pa da vidis kak bu ga se bojali
<jelly> skrinsotaj, pazi da se vidi url, stavi datum i vrijeme i posalji im na reklamacije i CC hakomu i nekoj udruzi za zastitu potrosaca... jos ce ti vratit novce samo da te se rijese
 * ravilov je isto skuzio da operateri zacudjujuce cesto posluju prema principu APP
<ravilov> to rade jer stvari najcesce prolaze, malo tko se buni
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/944608_591668120876878_840551494_n.jpg
<ravilov> ako sam sam sa sobom, jesam li stvarno sam?
<ravilov> te sto sob misli o tome?
<jaizza> i tako to
<BotaniCar|2> Mater mu i oraklju 
<BotaniCar|2> u stvari, pizdeki devovi
<jelly> sto ti je oraklje skrivio
<BotaniCar|2> Imamo platformu koja (nazivno ) moze ispod imati kakvu-god bazu, no kad kod Klijenta postavimo pricu tak da je ispod Oraklj, onda imamo pizdarije.
<BotaniCar|2> Naravno da moja testna infrastruktura nema Oraklj , naravno da ne mogu replicirati problem na nicem drugom, naravno da devovi prvo pokusavaju okriviti krajnjeg korisnika. 
<BotaniCar|2> U stvari pizdim na devove, ovo za oraklj mi se omaklo. 
<jelly> jel platforma koristi pravu verziju drivera/konektora za orakl?
<BotaniCar|2> Ne znam, nemam vise pristup tome, nakon prvog deploya :) Sad prvo to moram moliti .. 
<Mmike> orakl je drek :)
<Mmike> overpriced overbloated pr-marketingated drek :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: slozit cu se s tobom samo zato kaj nemam para da se odskolujem za taj drek i/ili platim licence 
<Mmike> doduse, onaj koji misli da postoji platforma koja 'moze ispod sebe imati kakvu-god bazu' bi se isto morao zamislit :)
<BotaniCar|2> Inace bi sad rekao da nemas pojma , ali to ce jaizza :)
<Mmike> mah, zna ona da je orakl drek, no worraz
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: shvati uvjetno, aplikacija radi ako je ispod mysql, postgres ili oraklj 
<Mmike> uvjetno shvacam
<Mmike> samo kaj ne radi :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ma, radi sve kaj smo istestirali, da sam imao oraklj testnu okolinu, istitrao bi i sam bug prije nego je dosao do korisnika 
<BotaniCar|2> ti si u stvari jeben psihoterapeut, sad sam skuzio da u stvari rantam radi svojih uvjeta rada :)
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar|2> falaLepa :* :* <3
<jelly> Mmike: orakl je jako dobar, a da je <Mmike> overpriced overbloated pr-marketingated # stoji
<Mmike> jelly: nije jako dobar, stovise, nije nist poseban
<Mmike> jednako je los k'o i sve druge baze
<Mmike> ima neke djidje koje druge baze nemaju
<Mmike> i fale mu neke djidje koje druge baze imaju
<jelly> ako mislis da je drek, probaj sloziti online npr. particioniranje i kompresiju u necem drugom
<Mmike> k'o i svaka druga baza
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: znas li mozda , da li je ona orakljova besplatna baza funkcionalnoscu iole slicna komercijalnom proizvodu ?
<Mmike> jelly: yup, to je drek, i stojim iza toga. Online particioniranje mysql ima by design, a u postgresu imas sve pripremljeno za to. 
<Mmike> plus, online particironiranje u oraklu radi ocajno ako db modelator nije imao to na umu
<jelly> nisam to rekao.  Probaj to actually upogoniti u pg i mysql pa vidi 
<Mmike> (k'o i bilo gdje drugdje, for that matter)
<Mmike> jelly: jesam, velim da stojim iza tog sto govorim
<Mmike> ja sam jos najugodnije radio sa microsoftovim sql serverom 2000
<Mmike> dok je imao neat'n'slick enterprise manager
<Mmike> sad ima onaj eterprise sql studio koji je, well... spor :)
 * jelly ne vidi sto je ocajno u oraklu, dok za pg zna da treba rucno slagati milion sitnica
<Mmike> jelly: ocajno je to sto za masnu paru dobis proizvod koji je sporiji od pga a nemre nist puno vise
<Mmike> da, ima klikalicu :)
<Mmike> i tam moras slagat milion sitnica
<Mmike> nit jedna baza ne radi dobro out of the box jer jako ovisi za kakav ju workload slazes
<Mmike> moram na wc :)
<Mmike> ajte
<jelly> u oraklu pazis da ima indeks, i stavis dvije particije, gotovo
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> i onda dobijes ovo kaj ima RBA - sporo za popizdit :)
<BotaniCar|2> Cisto sumnjam da im bottlenecka na bazi 
<jaizza> db2 rules
<ravilov> ms access
<jaizza> ravilov: o
<jaizza> ravilov: si bio na GO već?
<ravilov> e
<jaizza> si bio gdje?
<ravilov> kod familije
<jaizza> jesi li se odmorio?
<BotaniCar|2> Jel te izaslo skuplje nego da si otisao u neki hotel ? :D
<ravilov> bilo super
<hmp> Mmike: posalji im mail da predju na NDB
<ravilov> hmp je ziv??
<jaizza> ravilov: ma ije
<jaizza> *nije
<jaizza> (dugi nokti)
<jaizza> (ne da mi se rezati)
<ravilov> grizi onda
<jaizza> nikad!
<jaizza> pa ni onda
<ravilov> (bar ne nokte)
<jaizza> pa o njima je bila riječ
<ravilov> just sayin
<jaizza> ravilov: jel ti kaj grizeš osim hrane?
<ravilov> da
<Mmike> hmp: lol :)
<Mmike> hmp: jel' se to improovalo sta?
<jaizza> ravilov: kaj?
<Mmike> ravilov: eto, svi unit testovi mi prodju, i vecina funkcionalnih (funkcisjkih?)
<Mmike> ravilov: psycopg2 kenja nesto, ne radi kak hocu neg onak kak oni hoce :)
<Mmike> mislim da cu danas pocet ranije s gemistima
<Mmike> pre vruce je
<Mmike> gemist, gemist
<Mmike> pice za bogove
<jaizza> a jadni li su onda ti tvoji bogovi :)
<jaizza> neki 'rvacki sigurno :D
<Mmike> cuj
<Mmike> ti
<Mmike> vi kaj sumpor pod vino prodajete :)
<jaizza> Mmike: tko to mi?
<BotaniCar|2> Njga jos hebe kaj Barba ne da da si mijesa vino s vodom :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: ne da mu da grijeh čini!
<BotaniCar|2> Pio sam ja gemista di je voda bila ukusniji dio :D
<Mmike> sam se vi pompozno preseravajte sa svojim davorin-butkovic normama, a ja cu uzivat u svom gemisteku :)
 * Mmike je bio neki dan na Korculi po posip :)
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o 
<Mmike> znana je stvar da na Hvaru (k'o nit igdje u Dalmaciji) nema dobrih bijelih vina, cak nit za gemist.
<jaizza> Mmike: jel kupiješ vino u onim četvrtastim plastičnim bocama možda?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: Reci, radije, jeste nasli dadilju ? 
<Mmike> jaizza: ne, u tim prenasam. Tj, one od jane, sto imaju onaj cep na pritisak. Idealka :) Stoji u frizideru, i ja sam iztacem :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: ne.
<jaizza> Mmike: kolko misliš odvojit mjesečno za istu?
<Mmike> jaizza: pa, recikliram.
<Mmike> jaizza: imam 3x15 l, pa kad potrosim, op na korculu opet
<jaizza> Mmike: mislia sam na dadilju
<BotaniCar|2> Eksli uspijes popiti 45l vina unutar jednog godisnjeg ? Imate puno gostiju ( lazi mi ) ? 
<ravilov> i dadilje se mogu reciklirat?
<jaizza> ravilov: baš se pitam.. 3x15 dadilja s Korčule pa reciklira
<jaizza> valjda ponovo krene s prvom svakog prvog..
<Mmike> jaizza: a
<Mmike> jaizza: nemam pojma
<ravilov> cudne su to dimenzije za dadilju
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: popio sam 10 i isao po jos 15. Bio mi kum tu, bio od sestricne muz, sad je zenina kuma tu...
<Mmike> Nisam na godisnjem, samo sam na moru.
<Mmike> jaizza: koliok brijes da je ok cijena za to?
<Mmike> ja sam racunao negdje 3500 kuna
<jaizza> Mmike: nemam pojma, zato pitam
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: hvala sto mi lazes, vec saqm se zabrinuo da to sam popijes :) 
<Mmike> mislim, vidim da ima curica za 2k kuna
<Mmike> al' sad 
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> i tak ce zena odlucit, ja cu samo rec 'da, draga' i platit
<jaizza> kaj fali jaslicama?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: ha cuj, brijem da mi 5l traje 10ak dana :)
<Mmike> jaizza: nema mjesta? :)
<jaizza> Mmike: ni privatno??
<Mmike> plus, svi su mi rekli 'ak mosh preskocit jaslice, preskoci'
<Mmike> jaizza: nema vise privatno
<Mmike> tj, ima
<Mmike> al' to je od grada sufinancirano
<Mmike> pa je i to puno
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> dete je rodjeno 11.9
<Mmike> i nema pravo na jaslice jos
<Mmike> kao
<jaizza> Mmike: što god ti dijete ne preboli što treba do škole, nadoknadit će onda
<BotaniCar|2> "privatne" jaslice su me izlazile 600kn/mj ; jedino kaj su prilicno popunjene svake godine pa je bed naci prazno mjesto 
<Mmike> jaizza: je, al' vele svi da je lakse kad ti se dijete razboli s 2 godine nego s godinu dana
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: tak nekak su i gracke
<Mmike> al' dzaba to sve kad nema mjesta
<Mmike> tj, kad sam jebo 2 tjedna prekasno
<BotaniCar|2> a da, velim, to treba naglasiti kao problem 
<BotaniCar|2> Ku*ac si ti jebo , mora da si i to na ledjima odradio :) Dobro da Tihacha ni lijena kao ti :) 
 * BotaniCar|2 se sam isprati van i zatvori vrata
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: misliš da ćeš se sam tak izvuć?
<jaizza> Mmike: reci mu kaj ga ide
<BotaniCar|2> A kaj ce mi rec da se ne moze primjeniti i na njega ? Poceli smo decu raditi kao starci i sad patimo :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Ovo drugo svaki muskarac iscitava kao kompliment ( liejn si, zena ti nije ) :) 
<Mmike> ja bi se sad kao trebo sjecat :)
<Mmike> al' da
<Mmike> dete sam napravio jedno 10 godina prekasno
<BotaniCar|2> :) :) :) 
<Mmike> a da
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: rekao si mu da si je žena sama dete napravila
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza:kaj ti znas kaj sam mu ja rekao , znas kaj si ti procitala
<ravilov> <Mmike> kad sam jebo 2 tjedna prekasno | <BotaniCar> a da, velim, to treba naglasiti kao problem
<BotaniCar|2> *snort*
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: "sad bi se ja kao trebao sjecat" ?!!! Ja se sjecam oba puta kad sam se sexao !!!
<jaizza> joj
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: aj mi bipni kad se maknete sa sexa
<BotaniCar|2> Budes se morala strpiti, fanj
<ravilov> s rukom se ne racuna
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: dezinformiran si, samo sjedi na njoj desetak minuta prije "posla" 
<ravilov> s rukom se ne racuna
 * jaizza vidi sliku ravilova kako sjedi na BotaniCar|2ovoj ruci...
 * jaizza se pokušava otrest mentalne slike
<BotaniCar|2> thx jaizza, do sad sam uspio zadrzati ozbiljno lice - sad moram kolegici objasniti zakaj sam se puk'o smijati 
<ravilov> i sad ona kao ne bi o sexu
<ravilov> faker
<ravilov> ... fejker
<hmp> ravilov: ziv i zdrav
<ravilov> treba votke?
<hmp> uvijek
<ravilov> zasto se ne cudim
<ravilov> dok ovi amateri kupuju vino za gemist jeftino u flasama od vode, hmp isto tako nabavlja votku
<jaizza> ravilov: imaš pecaru?
<ravilov> ne?
<Mmike> nije votka
<Mmike> nego vodka
<ravilov> nismo u Русији
<BotaniCar|2> nije ni vodka nego voĆka , kaj ste vi zabrijali  da je coik pijanac ?!
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: kaj nije vodka voda od milja?
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0
<Mmike> mah, pijanac
<Mmike> lik popije jedva  2 votke i onda 'moram ic doma'
<Mmike> vodke, vodke!
<BotaniCar|2> voćke
<Mmike> tja, cini se da rjecnici hrvacki vodkui votku smatraju sinonimima
<ravilov> zar nisu?
<ravilov> ne pomaze ti nazi-grammar inzistiranje :p
<Mmike> kronfrna nije krafna
<jelly> kronfa -- konfiguracija za kron
<hmp> Mmike: to popijem nakon sto ti dodjes
<hmp> onih 2 sata sto kasnis, to ne brojis?
 * Mmike se od srca smije :)
<Mmike> hmp: ja sam u zagrebu skoro, pa se mozemo podruzit opet :) sam nemoj autom ic da nebi opet izgovore neke smisljao :)
<hmp> Mmike: ma nesto sam bolestan, al moze kroz koji tjedan
<Mmike> nisam ja prije 15-20.8 u zagrebu
<hmp> odlicno
<Mmike> a ak izorganiziramo tetu pomocnicu, i dulje
<Mmike> da zena oce bit mudra i prestat radit mogli bi bit tu dok snijeg ne pocme
<hmp> jebemti, neznam jel zbog firme, al kad spomenes 'tetu pomocnicu' imam krive primisli
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> eo, 4 mjeseca, ja lagano dolazim k sebi
<Mmike> seks opet ima smisla i to
<ravilov> bolje je kad sex nije posao, jelda?
<ravilov> kamere i reflektori te oznoje pa ti se ne da
<jelly> za to postoji radno mjesto fluffera
<ravilov> jelly zna
<jelly> ravilov: kad su ti dali otkaz neko je morao preuzet...
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oqxEIhmcPQ&list=FLm1sx9ZUBTVHAHB6EKrU6KQ&index=16 # iz prvoklasnog anime filma
<datase> YouTube: Paprika - OST - 09 - Lounge - 0:04:38 - 34,226 views - 258 likes / 2 dislikes
<ravilov> jelly, drago mi je cuti da je stvar pokrivena
<jelly> :-D
<markosejic> d dan
<ivoks> Mmike: dobili smo janeza u firmi :)
<ravilov> sad ce i s njim morat po engleski
<markosejic> slazem neku confu za prijatelja i nadam se da ce biti zadovoljan
<ravilov> pa to je divno
<markosejic> malo sam prekoracio budget
<markosejic> http://dpaste.com/18QWWXF
<frainfreeze> hello
<frainfreeze> Moze pomoc
<ravilov> ne ako nista ne kazes
<frainfreeze> znaci nisam imao pojma o operativnim sistemima a neznam puno vise ni sad,
<frainfreeze> Imao sam win7 i odlucio intsalirat ubuntu
<frainfreeze> nadogradivao sam do 13.04 imao nekih isp problema i bio offline 3 mjeseca
<frainfreeze> 13.04 je sad EOL
<frainfreeze> Mogu li sorziti 14.04 and cd i zamjeniti 13icu ?
<frainfreeze> Stvar je nemogu napraviti backup, a ovo na windowsu je cjelozivotni rad...
<frainfreeze> Dakle windowsu nesmje biti nista :P , a ubuntu mogu oderat i raskomadat
<frainfreeze> Moze neki savjet?
<frainfreeze> ciao yole
<frainfreeze> i?
<frainfreeze> nista
<hmp> mozes
<frainfreeze> A win filovi?
<frainfreeze> Te datoteke nesmjem ostetiti, niti windows
<frainfreeze> Rad zadnjih 4 godine :P
<CrazyLemon> cjelozivotni rad i nemas backupa? ne cijenis ti bas taj svoj rad :D
<Mmike> ivoks: dada, onaj Uros?
<ravilov> covjek stvarno slijepo vjeruje danasnjoj konzumentskoj elektronici :)
 * Mmike gives ravilov a look
<Mmike> ravilov: no?
<infy-> večer
<weshmashian> jutro
<Mmike> weshmashian: crklo? :)
<ravilov> Mmike, kaj?
<Mmike> primi
<Mmike> drek
<Mmike> za kraj!
<Mmike> D:D:D
<Mmike> ravilov: ma, ovo s elektornikom
<weshmashian> Mmike: kaj crklo?! :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: mene nemoj nis pitat, ja na godisnjem :P
<Mmike> weshmashian: tak' treba :D
<hmp> RADI!
 * hmp otvara vodku
<ravilov> Mmike, pa citaj gore sta je covjek pisao
<ravilov> hmp, you do that i vise nece radit
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> postoje dvije vrste ljudi
<Mmike> oni koji rade backup i oni koji ce raditi backup
<hmp> i oni koje boli k*** :)
<Mmike> ti ce radit backup :)
<Mmike> prije ili kasnije, mark my words :)
<Mmike> mislim da cu jos jedan gemist zalit
<Mmike> dok se cluster, jel, deploya :)
<Mmike> http://brackets.io/
<Mmike> woot
<ravilov> Mmike, ali pazi, covjek ima 4 godine nepovratnog truda ulozeno u te neke fajlove, a nema backup nego strepi i boji se cak i ubuntu CD gurnut i bootat
<ravilov> pa kako
<Mmike> pa nije svjestan da se backup treba radit
<ravilov> osim da slijepo i cvrsto vjeruje danasnjoj potrosnoj elektronici
<ravilov> nda, ili ne zna nista pa nije svjestan u kolikoj je opasnosti
<Mmike> da je meni upoznat nekog s kim si ti isao u osnovnjak :)
<Mmike> btw!
<ravilov> huh? zasto?
<Mmike> jel' se javlja sta vpn-guy? :)
<Mmike> nisam ga dugo cuo
<Mmike> izgleda da je odustao od mene :)
<ravilov> da ali ne za vpn :p
<ravilov> dugovao sam mu neki kod koji sam nedavno zavrsio, sad ga pregledava i usput sam mu pokrpao neki web
<ravilov> but seriously, zasto te zanimaju ljudi iz moje osnovne?
<Mmike> ravilov: koje si ti godiste?
<Mmike> ne znam, serem :)
<ravilov> aj na wc
<ravilov> '45
<ravilov> eee dok smo mi na sutjesci turke tjerali... ovaj, svabe
 * ravilov isto zna srat
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> bez sale
<ravilov> ma kako sad bez sale?
<hmp> da '45-o, nemoj lagat
<hmp> ni Gustin nije tolko star
<ravilov> on je stariji
<ravilov> on je jos Broju Jedan pricao, "cuj, prestar sam za ovo, ali poslusaj sto cu ti reci..."
 * Mmike ce popizdit s guglom
<ravilov> da, other way around je manje vjerojatno da ce se desit
<Mmike> upravo sam skuzio da na guglu imam neke foldere za mejl kojih nemam u tbu
<ravilov> google ima foldere?
<ravilov> nisu li to sve "labeli"?
<Mmike> ma to
<Mmike> drekeri
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh8Nyu8SEGE
<datase> YouTube: Tamo gdje i kapetani idu pješke (Star Trek sinkronizacija) - 0:27:38 - 9,000 views - 98 likes / 1 dislikes
<Mmike> 9k views, okruglo :D
<ravilov> sigurno vise nije
<ravilov> ...ipak je
<Mmike> ERROR Bootstrap failed, and the environment could not be destroyed: failed to list contents of container: 3f38add4-e261-11e3-987c-2c768a4f56ac
<Mmike> pa 
<ravilov> deskriptivno
<Mmike> zenina kuma je s nama tu
<Mmike> kak curka kuha
<Mmike> stalno neki kufer
<Mmike> sad je dosla s nekim brusketima, nesto
<Mmike> ma taman za jos jedan gemist
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAADRUGO MOGUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-08
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: oces ravilovov linkedin profil ? Mozda i godiste iscupas iz podataka koje ima tam :) 
<rut> dj
<BotaniCar|2> o, ja misl'o da si na GO 
<BotaniCar|2> jutro
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<jaizza> diđej rut
<rut> ko . ja ?
<rut> nemam ja GO jos . tek krajem 8 ce biti 6mj 
<rut> a vidi ove bankarice :) nevidjeh je danimaa/tjednima ovdje
<jaizza> rut sam ti falila?
<rut> naravnooo 
<rut> kako to opce mozes pitat
<rut> ja znam da tebi nisam falio .. 
<Mmike> mlj
<jaizza> rut: kak možeš to reći
<rut> jaizza: a sto nije tako ?
<rut> ak nije onda se ispricavam 
<jaizza> rut: naravno da nije
<rut> bas lijepo ;)
<jaizza> :-)
<rut> i kak je bilo na GO ?
<rut> jel bilo sexa ? :)
<jaizza> kakvo je sad pak to pitanje
<rut> pa GO .. odmor .. sto fali pitanju ?
<jaizza> kakve GO ima veze sa sexom?
<rut> pa ima se vremena .. odmornija .. opustena .. idealnooo
<jaizza> ja uvijek imam vremena ;-)
<rut> onda si mi sad sve rekla ;)
<rut> ja jedva cekam svoj GO 
<jaizza> ti nemaš uvijek vremena?
<rut> pa bas i ne ...
<rut> ili sam umoran .. iscrpljen . al uvjek se nade atom snage za te stvari 
<jaizza> he he he
<rut> nije smjesno .. zato i jedva cekam go .. 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/thompson-nacelnik-policije-mi-je-dozvolio-da-vozim-bez-kacige-policija-nitko-ne-moze-odobriti-krsenje-zakona/764381.aspx
<Mmike> pa lol :)
<jaizza> le bljuc
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> Vlado9A3CY: si bil na sesvetskom velesajmu onaj dan ? Ako da, ima li paprika za zimnicu vec ?
<BotaniCar> Dobro jutro :) 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar bi babe s biranim baburama?
<BotaniCar> yep :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> BotaniCar, bio sam... jučer, da...
<BotaniCar> prosle godine sam se kasno sjetio, pa sam kupio samo jednu vrecu, imam deal s familijom da svatko radi nesto, pa sam to na kraju podijelio 
<Vlado9A3CY> a kaj se paprike tiče nisam posebno gledao da se prodaje u velikim količinama ...
<BotaniCar> Vlado9A3CY: samo me zanima da li uopce ima 
<Vlado9A3CY> ali bilo je paprike, da...
<BotaniCar> nemam pojma kad pocne sezona
<Vlado9A3CY> ima ima
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , veselje 
<BotaniCar> kaj sam stariji, to me vise veseli delat si klopu, svasta :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> toje okay :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i ja svašta delam sa zenom :)
<Vlado9A3CY> glede klope :D
<BotaniCar> *phew* , vec sam se uplasio da sad slijede intimne ispovjedi :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> recept za pekmez od grožđa je npr strogo čuvana intimna tajna :D
<Vlado9A3CY> okay ...
<Vlado9A3CY> moram ići, vidimo se kasnije...
<Vlado9A3CY> stay well all
<Vlado9A3CY> idem prije nego me ravilov pocne kritizirati kaj koristim nasa slova :D
<jelly-home> kak bi inače radio ćušpajz i đuveč
<BotaniCar> Sad mi se jedu ćufte
<ravilov> ćevapčići
 * ravilov inace kritizira samo one koji inzistiraju koristit kvacice a nisu sposobni
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/VvhuFQG.png # why unicorns fart rainbows , explained ( SFW ) 
<BotaniCar> 700kn razlike u cijeni obaveznog osiguranja, za isti auto, izmedju najjeftinije i najskuplje osigurvajuce kuce \o/
<BotaniCar> ziviJo internet
<jelly> al svaka spusti ako im kazes da kod onih drugih ima jeftinije
<BotaniCar> Istina, ali trgovina konjima krade moje vrijeme, idem onima koji me inicijalno izadju najmaje, nek' drugi nauce nesto iz toga. Prave nas budalama, sumnjam da itko vise pusi fore bez provjeravanja .. 
<markosejic> d dan
<rut> dan marko
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mifoEAaitQw
<datase> YouTube: The X-Men Get Fried | Robot Chicken | Adult Swim - 0:02:58 - 412,843 views - 1594 likes / 32 dislikes
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> \o/
<rut> o j** win8.1 i usb-serial
<BotaniCar> rut: imas ti jos jedan nick, "vaso" ? :D
<rut> aj ne zajebavaj
<BotaniCar> A sta cu, kad nisi definirao razlog za sex s 'dozama :) Reci sve, pa da placemo s tobom 
<SilverSpace> nije zapalio zito
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: imam doma piceka s istim atom procesorom kakav si ti imao, lete linuxi s njim, zakaj je tebi bilo sporo ?
<rut> svaka serijska konekcija sa USB-serial PL2303 profilic adapterom na bilo koju cisco konzolu nakon par min plavi ekran na dozama
<SilverSpace> sporo mi je to 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: daj neku mjeru, sto je sporo ? Svaki program mi se otvara za cas.
<BotaniCar> rut: huh, ja imam neke nonejm usb<>serial kable, nikad nish slicno. 
<BotaniCar> rut: imas vremena citat event vjuer ? 
<SilverSpace> gle radi to ali malo mi je presporo prema laptopu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to ti velim, jednako mi je brzo kao kad tjeram linjaru na i5, zato pitam kaj tocno je sporo
<rut> di je to na windowsima ?
<rut> u services ?
<BotaniCar> rut: nisam siguran di ce smjestiti evente, ja bi poceo gledati pod "errors" 
<BotaniCar> ako nema drito tamo, onda cesljaj services pa vidi kaj je prijavio zadnje prije fresh-boot poruka 
<BotaniCar> ako me pitas di je event vjuer, samo lupi win-key i pocni tipkati "event" 
<rut> nasao 
<rut> Erro 8/8/2014 1:08:25 PM Bug Check
<rut> EventID 1001
<rut> a prije toga critical Kernel-Processor-Power Event ID 55
<rut> jaoo .. koji glupi OS je to
<BotaniCar> to su neke ACPI greske, ako dobro guglam ? 
<rut> puno me pitas .. znam samo da je usb-serial pl2303 i cisco uvjek u pitanju 
<BotaniCar> vjerojatno bi ti se desilo da se pristekas i na serijski neceg drugog, sigurno nije CISCO kriv
<rut> ma nije . krivi su win
<rut> sluzbeni laptop . gore win 8.1 i sad je pitanje smijem li ja to srusit / obrisat i stavit 7
<BotaniCar> Ne bi se kladio da ti se na 7ici nece ponoviti. Pukni cijeli log nekam popodne pa mozemo citati, sad ne stignem.
<BotaniCar> Ovo kaj si nasao ( ID 55 i 1001 ) sami po sebi ne znace nista
<BotaniCar> rut: si ziher da imas Windowse 8.1 , a ne ovo:  https://i.imgur.com/YkJy1oB.jpg 
<rut> 101% :)
<rut> ma mislim da je do usb-serial adaptera
<rut> i drv za win 8.1
<rut> :( . jos 30min
<Mmike> mater i lxc i dns 
<jaizza> vrijeme je da se spakiram
<jaizza> ugodan vikend želim
<rut> jaizza
<rut> a zelje za puno sexa nista ?
<jaizza> jel ti sex ugodan?
<rut> ugodan ? kaj je to 
<rut> mora biti vatren . strastven . zestok 
<rut> pa-pa
<hmp> Mmike: instaliraj docker
<hmp> svijet ce bit ljepsi
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> ne valja mi to za ovaj usecase
<Mmike> vpn mi sjebe resolv.conf
<Mmike> i onda ujebe sve u containerima
<Mmike> popravili smo :)
<Mmike> jos da sad nestanom containeru objasnim da 'mike' nije 127.0.1.1 nego koja-god-vec-ip-adresa je na wlan0 na laptopu, eh...;
<frainfreeze> Ok, evo mene opet
<frainfreeze> Sa EsoRoticom sam isao kroz proces nadogradnje
<frainfreeze> sad imam sranje
<frainfreeze> sudo apt-get update smo prosli i trebao sam reboot
<frainfreeze> sve je jos bilo normalno osim sta je u nekim GUI windowima slova bila zamjenjena kockama
<frainfreeze> Uplaim ja opet ubuntu dode upozorenje o progrski sesije cianmona (neka tema)
<frainfreeze> Login screen sav bijel i nova menu traka od ubuntu 14 normalno izgleda, sve ostalo nestalo
<frainfreeze> Nekako nasljepo pogodim ono login polje i udem na account
<frainfreeze> Wallpaper normalno izgleda ali
<frainfreeze> Nigdje niceeg, ni menu trake ni ikona, niceg, samo wallpaper
<frainfreeze> Nista f4 otvorim ja home i napravim dsad.html
<frainfreeze> otvorim to i mozila se otvori
<frainfreeze> sad mozila nema window traku, nista 
<frainfreeze> I nakon jedno 10 min tipkovnica vise nedava input
<frainfreeze> Mis i dalje radi, mogu klikat po mozili
<frainfreeze> alt i f2 za terminal nisu htjeli raditi
<frainfreeze> I jos nesto
<frainfreeze> Notification o dostupnosti mreze se jedini pokazao na desktopu i on je izgledao novo, iz 14.04
<frainfreeze> Ali terminal prijevljuje 13.04
<frainfreeze> System->details pokazuje 14.04
<frainfreeze> login screen 13.04
<frainfreeze> Sad vise nista neradi ni mis niti ista vidim
<frainfreeze> samo Wallpaper....
<frainfreeze> Pomagajte
<jelly> mađija
<frainfreeze> ?
<jelly> frainfreeze: oklen si instalirao cinnamon?
<frainfreeze> neam pojma bio je to jos ubuntu 12
<frainfreeze> znaci cinamon jebe?
<jelly> pa... to si ti rekao sad :-)
<jelly> a ubuntu to nema po defaultu
<frainfreeze> Ali kako moze system biti 13/14.04
<frainfreeze> i reako je da je vratio na default
<frainfreeze> to nebi trebalo smetat za otvorit terminal ili?
<jelly> moze biti a) da su postavke od tog usera koji koristis potrgane ili b) da nadogradnja nije prosla 100% uspjesno
<frainfreeze> a i b
<frainfreeze> b je 100%
<frainfreeze> imalo smo puno errora
<Mmike> trebam laptop sa 32 gige rama
<Mmike> i to je to
<frainfreeze> da, i  dobrim hladenjem :P
<frainfreeze> Ima li spasa?
<jelly> frainfreeze: ako zelis potvrditi prvo, iz konzole sa sudo adduser napravis novog korisnika i probas se ulogirati sa tim friskim
<frainfreeze> jelly nema konzole
<jelly> (konzola = Ctrl-Alt-F1)
<frainfreeze> nema
<frainfreeze> nista 
<jelly> crno?
<frainfreeze> wallper
<jelly> wallpaper na Ctrl-Alt-F1??
<frainfreeze> ma to nereagira
<frainfreeze> jedino file browser radi
<frainfreeze> i wine
<jelly> sudo chvt 1, onda
<frainfreeze> nemogu u terminal
<jelly> frainfreeze: sto se desi kad pritisnes Ctrl-Alt-F1 ili F2 kombinaciju?
<frainfreeze> nista
<jelly> onda bootaj u rescue mod
<frainfreeze> ajde
<jelly> ne znam tocno di je to u buntu u boot meniju
 * ravilov bas me zanima jel konacno napravio vise taj backup cijelog svog zivota
<Mmike> ravilov: kuzis da je /me nepotreban bio? :)
 * ravilov ok
<hmp> ravilov: mozda covjek misli da je nekad dobro pocet iz pocetka
<ravilov> hmp, da, pogotovo kad stalno place o 4 godine rada koji treba zivotom cuvat
<frainfreeze> uspjeh
<frainfreeze> sad imamo pristup terminalu
<frainfreeze> probao sam sudo a-g update ali kaze "unable to fetch updates error 4040"
<frainfreeze> 404*
<frainfreeze> mogu li sprziti 14icu na cd , obrisati 13 instalirati 14?
<frainfreeze> Ali windows mora ostati netaknut
<frainfreeze> Nemogu napraviti back up jer je ovo laptop za backup /facepalms
<frainfreeze> 100gb svega sto sam u zivotu ostigao
<ravilov> daj vise napravi backup tih windowsa
<ravilov> a ne ovako bit glup i strepit nad fajlovima
<ravilov> jesi li svjestan da ovako slijepo vjerujes tehnologiji koja je inherentno nepouzdana?
<frainfreeze> Nemogu napraviti backup
<frainfreeze> Da mogu nebi se mucio s ovime mjesecima
<jelly> frainfreeze: zbog čega ne možeš napraviti npr. dump cijelog diska?
<frainfreeze> Zato jer neam mjesta
<jelly> kupi ili posudi veliki vanjski disk
<ravilov> ja bi se na tvom mjestu prvo s tim pozabavio, prioritet broj 1, inace si stvarno izlozen iznenadnom kvaru gdje ti sve propada
<frainfreeze> Nisam u mogucnosti
<ravilov> a to se moze dogoditi doslovce svaki trenutak
<frainfreeze> Da
<frainfreeze> Ocu namjestit ubntu da obrisem windows
<frainfreeze> Onda ce bit mjesta
<frainfreeze> :P
<ravilov> meni to nema smisla, ali ajde dobro
<jelly> nemreš od kolege, poznanika, prijatelja, rodbine posudit usb disk na 7 dana?
<ravilov> u biti se namjerno igras i riskiras tebi bitne podatke
<jelly> frainfreeze: koliko ti vrijede ti podaci?
<ravilov> nekako mi je vise tesko vjerovati da su ti podaci stvarno bitni
<jelly> 500kn?
<jelly> 1000kn?
<frainfreeze> U pravu si jelly
<frainfreeze> Kupit cu ja jedan hard
<ravilov> ili nemoj, kako god ti hoces, meni se to samo cini suludo, meni ne bi na pamet palo eksperimentirati na racunalu gdje mi je jedina kopija tako bitnih podataka
<ravilov> ili sam lud, ili mi podaci zapravo nisu bitni
<ravilov> (da to pokusam)
<jelly> ak moras zeni reci da si pobrisao jedinu kopiju kajjaznam slike djece iz rodilista... dusevna bol koju bi trpio vrijedi sigurno bar dve-tri place
<ravilov> ne
<ravilov> ne lagat
<ravilov> to se ne smije
<ravilov> fuj to
<frainfreeze> lagat?
<Mmike> osim ako si musliman
<Mmike> oni smiju
<Mmike> u odredjenim okolnostima
<ravilov> u zamjenu za 1000 djevica u afterlifeu?
<frainfreeze> haha
<ravilov> (sta uopce da radim s toliko djevica??)
<frainfreeze> hmmm
<frainfreeze> imaj cijelu vjecnost
<jelly> ta prica sa konacnim brojem djevica i beskonacno vremena nije bas toliko zamamns
<jelly> ravilov: organiziras AD&D turnir, sto drugo
<frainfreeze> Pitam se dali Nebo radi na unixu...
<ravilov> jelly, Accidental Death & Dismemberment?
<ravilov> gross
<Mmike> ravilov: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taqiyya
<jelly> ravilov: zasto, samo se respawnaju
<ravilov> Mmike, pa to je glupost, znaci ako sam u poziciji da me kazneno gone, onda je skroz ok lagat i varat? uopce nije bitno *zasto* me gone, mozda me gone upravo zato sto sam lagao i varao i sad sam tu gdje jesam
<ravilov> lol
<Mmike> ravilov: lol, indeed
<ravilov> jelly, still messy IRL, osim ako to u afterlifeu ne funkcionira drugacije
<jelly> ravilov: neki to vole messy
<ravilov> perv
<ravilov> wtf of the day - http://i.imgur.com/unjJuIX.jpg
<Mmike> KURAC BTRFSasti
<tonil> ?
<hmp> ma nezna
<ravilov> ma ljen je
<ravilov> mogo ga je dosad vec preformatirat i vratit backup
<tonil> Mmike, dodjem na chat nakon dva miseca i vidim tvoju poruku prov
<hmp> dobro, to je po defaultu
<tonil> prvu*
<Mmike> nemam extra hard
<Mmike> za napravit backup
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> nego sta je, extra mek?
<ravilov> pa
<ravilov> dijete vec ima
<ravilov> bio je pornjavator
<ravilov> sooo.....
<frainfreeze> bio i ostao :P
<tonil> dimi mi se racunar
<tonil> mora da je neki kvar
<tonil> di se dimi sta se dimi
<tonil> battlefield4 besplatan na originu ak neko oce probat
<ravilov> trebas bijeli dim vratit nazad u cipove, onda ce opet radit
<Mmike> jebo to sve
<Mmike> idem se kupat
<ravilov> sa 1000 djevica?
<Mmike> juju destroy-environment && go-home
<ravilov> pih, ne valja mu strategija
<ravilov> smjet ce ici kuci jedino ako destroy uspije
<tonil> ravilov, il pucas an vidiovitog milana
<tonil> il nisi vidio ovaj video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-PlyS5zXdU
<datase> YouTube: gde se dimi sta se dimi - 0:01:15 - 1,148,946 views - 6274 likes / 1229 dislikes
<jelly> s/&&/&/
<ravilov> aaaajde dobro, tonil
<tonil> onda
<tonil> propalo ljeto
<tonil> evo vec sredina a ono kisa svaki dan
<tonil> nit jedanput nisan bio na moru
<tonil> a zivim u dalmaciji
<ravilov> uludo potrosena dva mjeseca onda
<ravilov> mogao si bit na ircu
<tonil> ma neda mi se visit
 * ravilov zna ljude koji su se uspjesno kupali i uzivali u ljetnim radostima
<frainfreeze> ja isto nisam bio na moru
<tonil> :,,,(
<frainfreeze> a zivim pokraj njega
<frainfreeze> (krk baska)
<jelly> to je tipicno za domace
<tonil> cak kupio pretplatu za WoW :/ ta tako malo ubijem vrijeme
<tonil> al neda mi se ni to
<tonil> zapravo nista mi se neda u zadnje vrijeme
<frainfreeze> ist ovdje
<frainfreeze> cak ni pornja nije zanimljiva toliko
<jelly> ni cure
<jelly> ni decki
<jelly> fjaka
<ravilov> mozda se pretvaramo u crnogorce
<ravilov> barem one stereotipne
<tonil> mozda odem veceras u tomislavgrad
<tonil> piva sandra afrika
<tonil> ako me nebudu pretresali na granici 2 sata
<tonil> zadnji put kad san isa u medjugorje visio sam 27 minuta na granici
<tonil> brate i đžepove su mi okrenili naopack
<ravilov> asti
<ravilov> brale
<tonil> ravilov, tvoj sarkazam je na razini crne guje 
<tonil> inteligencija ne toliko
<frainfreeze> http://prntscr.com/4at7mo
<ravilov> tonil, imas nesto protiv mene?
<tonil> nist nist
<jelly> nije potrebno imati ista, vec si se sam usosio
<tonil> samo kazem nemora bit svakom loncu poklopac
<ravilov> zasto ne?
<ravilov> jelly, ?
<ravilov> svi nesto nad*kani danas
<ravilov> valjda jer je petak
<ravilov> ide vikend
<ravilov> a nikom se nista ne da
<jelly> ravilov: hocemo ti reci da smo mi nadrkani danas, al tebe se cita kao da si nadrkan cijelo vrijeme
<jelly> nemoj shvatit kao uvredu, ali stupanj cinizma u komentarima ti je znatan
<ravilov> dobro, i?
<jelly> aha... to je ruzno za citati, a ne pridonosi konverzaciji ni ugodjaju
<ravilov> mmm ok
<ravilov> povlacim se onda
<jelly> ponekad je bolje ako nemas reci sta dobro, ne reci nista
<frainfreeze> http://prntscr.com/4atd11
<frainfreeze> kako vartiti OS u poctno stanje, tj reformatirati ali da os ostane?
<frainfreeze> (VPS)
<frainfreeze> tnx
<frainfreeze> ciao
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMpZrta2Cwc
<datase> YouTube: 8-bit Matrix - SFSU BECAfest 2013 Winner: Best Sound Design - 0:02:45 - 581,876 views - 4945 likes / 77 dislikes
<frainfreeze> Gurnut cu dio u oblak dio sprzit na cd-e dio na usb-e,
<frainfreeze> Da prvo instaliram windows7 ili ubuntu 14.04 ?
<frainfreeze> I kako da sigurno obrisem trenutno sa diska?
<frainfreeze> mislim ne sigurno nego da sve ode, koji je najbolji programcic? ako moze za cd  ne usb
<ravilov> sigurno brisanje - sudo dd
<ravilov> prvo se instalira win
<frainfreeze> sudo dd sa live cd-a?
<ravilov> moze
<frainfreeze> hvala
<frainfreeze> cujemo se kad se vidimo
<hmp> uzavrela atomsfera ovdje vidim
<hmp> ravilson opet pomutnju radi
<ravilov> ko drugi
<Mmike> lik je doktor za te stvari
<Mmike> zajebato se kupat kad nesmijes glavu smocit :/
<Mmike> jel' ima 16GB ddr3 modulceki za paltop?
<Mmike> laptop?
<Mmike> 16GB mi je urnebesno premalo :(
<Mmike> a nemam kayako vise! :D
<hmp> Mmike: mozda nebi trebao vrtit openstack na laptopu?
<hmp> ili ne bi za ove grammar nazie
<Mmike> vrtim djelove openstacka u lxcovima
<Mmike> al' svejedno mi fali 
<Mmike> brijem da cu si uturit jos jedan SSD u laptop
<hmp> neznam, meni 6GB RAM-a i 16GB smece od SSD-a cisto dovoljno
<Mmike> kaj ne koristis kayako vise? :D
<Mmike> meni je kayako samo znao 4-6 GB otet
<hmp> s druge strane, ja ne dizem servise na laptopu :)
<hmp> ni blizu
<hmp> -/+ buffers/cache:       1114       4752
<Mmike>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Mmike> Mem:         16002      14708       1294        568          0       4652
<Mmike> -/+ buffers/cache:      10055       5946
<Mmike> Swap:         8142        176       7966
<hmp> 4 kayako tab-a otvorena
<Mmike> nije bed broj tabova nego koliko drugo je otvoren
<hmp> to ti je disk-based swap?
<Mmike> onaj glavni tab di je popis svih ticketa, koji se refresha
<Mmike> to uzme memorije jako brzo
<Mmike> yup, disk based
<Mmike> al' na non-ssd disku
<hmp> Mmike: no idea, meni radi
<hmp> Mmike: probaj ZRAM btw, imam fakat ugodna iskustva s njime
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nemre mi to kelner :)
<hmp> wut?
<Mmike> iako bi trebao stavit zadnjji kelner, vele da su fino popravili btrfs
<Mmike> Linux mike 3.13.0-24-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 23:30:00 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Mmike> u 3.14 je u mainlinetu, veli wikipedia
<hmp> pih
<Mmike> idem se proprat i gemist si slozit
<hmp> pa instaliraj zadnji kernel i bok
<hmp> Linux angmar 3.14-1-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.14.7-1 (2014-06-16) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hmp> a ja idem slagat shardani MongoDB...
<hmp> (da, ozbiljan sam)
 * ravilov ima 8GB i da se ubije nije to u stanju napunit, fakat ne mogu kuzit kako je nekome 16GB premalo :p
<Mmike> hmp: onaj na 9 kutija?
<Mmike> ili kol'ko vec?
<Mmike> ravilov: kad zivot provodis u pisanju perl skriptuljaka :)
<ravilov> pih, pa interpreted languages su if anything *gladni* memorije
<ravilov>  
<ravilov> $ free total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ravilov> Mem:       7977964    4379752    3598212     164432     345968    2915768
<ravilov> -/+ buffers/cache:    1118016    6859948
<Mmike> I sto nam to govori o tvojim perlushama? :)
<ravilov> Swap:            0          0          0
<ravilov>  
<Mmike> upali swap
<ravilov> da su male i efikasne?
<ravilov> ne treba mi swap
<Mmike> kernelu treba swap
<Mmike> vm bolje radi sa swapom
<Mmike> stavi 500 megi swapa, al' imaj swap
<ravilov> Mmike, vec smo to sve prezvakali
<ravilov> u ovom stroju imam jedino SSD-e, ne pada mi na pamet stavljat swap na to
<Mmike> stavi swap na ramdisk
<Mmike> :D
<ravilov> e to vec ima smisla, evo idem odma
<ravilov> sta, pa postoji onaj compressed ramswap nesto
<Mmike> pitaj hmpa, on mysql gura na /dev/sharded
<Mmike> il' kak se vec zove
<ravilov> sharded? zvuci sasvim prikladno za mysql
<Mmike> jel' igra tko 2048?
<ravilov> i da, svjestan sam da ces za par tjedana opet sve zaboravit i opet mi pricat da kak nemam swap i da moram imat swap :p
<ravilov> ja ali samo kad mi je jako dosadno
<ravilov> Mmike, igra mama moja, jel ti to sta pomaze?
<ravilov> (also, zanimljivo kako smo se brzo makli od mojih malih, stedljivih i efikasnih perl skripti :p )
<Mmike> jadnih i nikakvih
<Mmike> zato jesui male i stedljive
<Mmike> ne moras imati swap
<Mmike> ali linuxu je lakse kad ima swap
<hmp> 21:58 < ravilov> sta, pa postoji onaj compressed ramswap nesto
<hmp> pa ZRAM
<hmp> to sam predlozio Mmikeu da stavi, al on nece kelner da upgradea
<hmp> Mmike: I daj se naucio, /dev/null/shard-0
<Mmike> ravilov: ^^
<Mmike> null/shard-0
<ravilov> Mmike, ne bih znao pa cu ti drage volje vjerovati na rijec (za VM) ali to ipak ne znaci da cu imati swap, iz razloga koje sam vec vise puta naveo i koje ces sigurno opet zaboravit :p
<ravilov> hmp, dobro, zram
<ravilov> hmp, also, zanimljivo
<ravilov> sto se tice mysql-a, osobno bi stao vec na /dev/null :)
<Mmike> jel' zna netko neki log analizator u paraleli?
<Mmike> da mi otvori dva loga jedan pored drugog i da usynca vremena i da mogu tak fino gledat kaj se desava
<Mmike> lo
<ravilov> napravio bi ti perl skriptu za to, ali sta vrijedi kad nece valjat
<Mmike> nesto k'o multitail, al' za postojece log failove
<Mmike> napravi mi ruby skriptu
<Mmike> i vodim na pivo
<ravilov> nemere
<ravilov> sad bi on jos birao
<Mmike> ok, aj perl onda, aj
<Mmike> da vidim to tvoje cudo
<ravilov> vec si vidio moja shell/bash cuda, nemam se sta dokazivat :p
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> sta je dete u stanu napravit s mobitelom u 10 minuta sto ga ima
<Mmike> nevjerojatno :)
<ravilov> surprise me, bet you can't :p
<Mmike> nemam vise kontakte i pozive
<Mmike> ):)
<Mmike> mislim, imam, al' ne tam di subili :)
<ravilov> sta ti ih je objavio online negdje?
<ravilov> ok, priznajem, to jos nisam dozivio
<Mmike> kol'ko si reko d asu tvoji stari?
<ravilov> obicno poubija ili backgrounda aplikacije te povremeno poremeti homescreen ikone
<Mmike> splitov vs splitski
<Mmike> i zagrebov vs zagrebacki
<ravilov> e da, znade i pokretat random aplikacije
<Mmike> mater
<ravilov> oca
<Mmike> smrzlo mi se laptopo
<Mmike> svasta
<ravilov> valjda mu ponestalo RAM-a :p
<Mmike> potrgo sam si lxcove
<ravilov> hoce te to natjerat da konacno maknes taj btrfs?
<Mmike> bas backup radim :)
<ravilov> no konacno :)
<hmp> nadam se da je to neka opaka zajebancija s btrfsom na laptopu
<ravilov> konkretno na ovom laptopu izgleda nije
<hmp> bas kad covjek pomisli da je svasta vidio
<ravilov> ovisi na kakvim je sve drogama covjek bio
<Mmike> nije zajebancija
<Mmike> lxc i btrfs su mega-turbo-super
<Mmike> destroyanje juju environmenta na ext4 traje i do 7 minuta, na btrfsu traje 30ak sekundi
<Mmike> lxc-clone je munjevit
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> idem spat
<hmp> ha nista, ako je to onak kak je bilo kad sam ja zadnji put probao
<hmp> nadam se da radis vrlo redovne backupe :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> cini se da je bolje :)
<Mmike> u biti neznam dal' se smrzne laptop zbog brtfsa
<Mmike> probat cemo sutra 
<Mmike> inace radi ok
<Mmike> samo sto je lose imat vm na btrfsu
<Mmike> sporo je
<frainfreeze> hej macke
<frainfreeze> napokon novi sistem
<frainfreeze> Intalirao windows, instalirao ubuntu sve radi, sve savrseno :D
<frainfreeze> Ovaj novi 14.04 je seksi, mogao bi maknut windows da mu napravim jos mjsta :D
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-09
<markosejic> d jutro
<Mmike> I TUZAN MISLI ZEEEEEEEEEKOOOOOOOOOOO TA GDJEEEEEEEEEE JE POTOK TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJ
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> kak sam zabrijao danas da nije subota :)
<Mmike> koji ruter uzeti
<Mmike> tj, da ima accesspoint i da mogu pristekat USB GSM donglettu unutra?
<Vlado9A3CY> potrazi pod TP link :)
<Vlado9A3CY> i kada uzmes ruter, javi nam gdje si ga uzeo, da si i mi ostali uzmemo bar po jedan :D
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> http://routerboard.com/RB951G-2HnD
<Mmike> nesto vako
<jelly-home> Mmike: price range 300kn ili 1000kn?
<jelly-home> 5GHz?  n?  ac?
<Mmike> jelly-home: za na moru, pa brijem da ne mora bit ultra-super-duper
<Mmike> ako ima ustek za GSM karticu, even better. 
<jelly-home> ako imas dosta wirelessa okolo na 2.4GHz onda ti treba neki na 5GHz
<Mmike> doma imam wrt54g i kako se cini necu ga mijenjati jos ohoho
<Mmike> pa i ne  bas, jer necu koristit svoj wifi daleko od kuce. 
<jelly-home> ... ako jos 15 susjeda ima wifi koji smeta tvojem, onda ti treba 5GHz da smetaju manje
<Mmike> nema, ima ih 3 od kojih su 2 fest daleko :)
<jelly-home> a nemas wifi AP na droid telefonu?
<jelly-home> http://www.nabava.net/search.php?tp=0&q=WR842ND meni radi sa tele2carnet usb nadojebom
<Mmike> imam
<Mmike> al' je telefon na izdisaju
<Mmike> tj ,baterija je na izdisaju, jednom dnevno se ugasi (prosle je godine radio 3-4 dana u komadu)
<Mmike> grije se pun kufer, i tak... pa bih htio nesh konkretnije
<jelly-home> ionako ces ga drzati na punjacu dok radi kao AP, jer to jede bateriju sam tak
<Mmike> jelly-home: da, al' svejedno isprazni bateriju
<jelly-home> i kad je na punjacu? svasta
<Mmike> naime, punjac nije dovoljno jak da androfon radi kao AP samo na punjac (weird, znam)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> naime, trazio sam nacin kako da upalim telefon BEZ baterije
<Mmike> nema sansi
<jelly-home> stavi jaci punjac ;-)
<Mmike> tj, ima sansi, al' su to opaki hackovi s lemilicom
<Mmike> jelly-home: sto si turao ti gore?
<Mmike> dd-wrt ili ostavio sto je doslo?
<jelly-home> openwrt
<Mmike> kul
<jelly-home> mozda bi radilo i sa defaultnim fw ali nisam probao
<Mmike> e, vish
<Mmike> to je to sto mi treba :)
<Mmike> danke schoene :)
<jelly-home> a imas i onaj mali u koji samo stavis SIM... TL-MR3220 ili 3020 ne sjecam se
<Mmike> o, fion
<Mmike> fino!
<Mmike> thx
 * Mmike ima upotpunjenu subotu sad :D
<Mmike> idem kupit maslinovog ulja
<jelly-home> sad da sam pravi odma bi ti uvalio i maslinovo ulje ;-)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> mogu ja tebi uvalit ak te pali maslinovo
<Mmike> meni to bezveze :)
<Mmike> sam prvo da proba zena kakvo je ovo po koje idem
<jelly-home> meni pol litre traje godinu dana... i jos pola bacim ak se uzegne
<markosejic> d dan
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-10
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro je tu netko rekao pred nekoliko mjeseci, da cemo se vratiti sa strasnog chrome-ta na stari dobri firefox ...
<Vlado9A3CY> jos jednom sam se uvjerio da nekaj s chrome-om ne stima, jer mi ne radi na 32 bitnoj varijanti na tri razlicita kompjutera ... jedan je arch based manjaro, a dva su lubuntu 14.04 ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali valjda to tak mora biti... rekao bi moj susjed: a kaj moresh :D
<Hrki> meni chrome isto ne radi kak spada
<Hrki> prividno je brzi, ali nakon vise tabova i flashova pocne trzati
<Kiko> Bok, imqm problem sa pokretanjem ubuntua s usb stika na live mod i instalaciju
<Kiko> Ekran nakon buta dobije cudne kockice te je sustav neupotrebljiv
<Kiko> Ima sta da se da pritisnut da bi se pokrenuo normalno
<Kiko> A da nine nomodset
<Kiko> Radi se o nvidia grafickoj
<Kiko> ???
<Mmike> Vrak Bok kak je toplo
<Mmike> kiko koja nvidija?
<Mmike> by default se koristi noveau, koji bi trebao raditi svukud
<Mmike> thunderbird je tako los
<Mmike> otvara mi attachment od krivog emaila
<Mmike> zato kaj se isto zovu
<ravilov> http://www.cracked.com/article/120_the-5-most-ridiculously-awful-computers-ever-made/
<jelly-home> http://i.imgur.com/wR3ZxfB.jpg
<ravilov> lol
<DomaMuffin> "alt key actualy sends escape" , 5 min sam to trazio u bussyboxu ..
<DomaMuffin> o0o vidim trii
<DomaMuffin> reda ekrana kad mi je softverska tastatura vani
<Mmike> zena pizdi na mene jer sam u konobi di smo jeli ostavio detetovu flasicu
<Mmike> ili neki kufer
<Mmike> a opce nisam znao da je tamo
<Mmike> lastane, jel' to normalno? :)
<DomaMuffin> ona ne gubi bocice? heh. reci joj da ionako morate mijenjati iz higijenskih razloga :)
<DomaMuffin> cim spomenes shopping sve ce biti ok
<Mmike> mljeh
<hmp> Mmike: samo joj objasni da kad si oko hrane da ne mozes biti accountable za ista
<hmp> pogootovo ako je neka mesina u pitanju u tvom slucaju
<Mmike> biftek, naravno
<Mmike> krvav :)
<Mmike> zena je, doduse, jela komarcu
<Mmike> koju sam joj cistio
<Mmike> nelosa ta komarca, al' dobar picek ju zasjeni, a di nece biftek
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB5LXF0c__g
<datase> YouTube: Seven Person Boat Crash - 0:06:18 - 457,840 views - 1061 likes / 132 dislikes
<DomaMuffin> sretna ponoch!
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-03
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://edri.org/microsofts-new-small-print-how-your-personal-data-abused/
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> eh, to ja zovem ebanking
<ivoks> doduse, nije vrh vrh, ali je bolje od rba
<ivoks> u rba nisam ni vidio stanje kreditne kartice, morao sam cekati da mi faktura dodje
<ivoks> a faktura za 5. mjesec bi dosla oko 20.6., sto znaci da nisam stigao prijaviti pdv
<ivoks> i uvijek zajebancija
<ivoks> a u erste...
<ivoks> stanje kreditne vidim u ebankingu, vidim i pojedinacna placanja u ebankingu
<ivoks> a faktura se izdaje prvog u mjesecu, u digitalnom obliku
<ivoks> i to se vidi u ebankingu, pa cak mi da i 'Placanje' action/link, koji kliknem, a ono se sve samo ispuni. samo trebam odabrati koliko zelim platiti i upisati 2fa
<ivoks> jeboih rba
<ivoks> cak vidim i na sto su mi sredstva na kartici rezervirana
<ivoks> milina.
<jelly> vileni: http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-thinkpad-t420-t420s-oglas-15798427 (Pula)
<obruT> obozavam nomenklaturu servera u firmi... lakse mi je zapamtit IP adrese
<Mmike> SilverSpace: e, to
<Mmike> obruT: imate nazive, ili?
<Mmike> to s nazivima je totalna debilana ako imas vise od 10ak servera
<obruT> lako je kad je naziv bas neko konkretno ime ili neki 2-3 slovni kod i brojka, ali kad je u nazivu servera skraceno opisano sve karakteristike servera, onda je sjebano :P
<reSpawn> d dan
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00889/Untitled-9_889094S0.jpg
<ivoks> strasno
<Mmike> Dze je kud je nestao, to njemu tisti grud.
<Mmike> obruT: da, primjetio sam da vi to volite :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<ivoks> booking.com
<ivoks> :
<ivoks> Do you own multiple apartments, or are you part of a property management company or group? 
<ivoks> Yes/No
<obruT> Maybe
<Mmike> X220 ima daleko bolji ekran od T520
<Mmike> puno bolje se vidi na suncu
<jelly> upgrade sa precise na trusty mi je restartao compiz dok jos upgrade traje
<Mmike> opet gori negdje :(
<Mmike> dva kanadera preletila iznad mene, nit 100m u zrak
<Mmike> jelly: to je tak by design :)
<Mmike> btw, precise?
<Mmike> ja sam pred jedno mjesec dana maknuo zadnji 10.04 koji sam imao
<Mmike> na trusty :)
<obruT> ja imam jos jedan 10.04 
<Mmike> obruT: a apdejti?
<obruT> na tom nisam apdejtao :)
<obruT> na udaljenoj je lokaciji (100 km od Zg) i nije bas samo tako dostupan pa mislim da nece biti problem sa sigurnoscu :)
<Mmike> kazes, tih 100km nije sam tak :D
<obruT> ma, lijen sam to ici preinstalirati, a upgrade cijele distre ne zelim radit :)
<Mmike> zakaj ne?
<Mmike> nemas nekih vecih sranja
<Mmike> na 14.04 imas bed s apachetom jer su presli na apache 2.4
<Mmike> pa ti neke stvari vise ne rade
<Mmike> tj, moras izmjenit vhost definicije i tak
<Mmike> i jos nekih drugih sitnica
<Mmike> 10.04->12.04 je safe 
<ivoks> da, apache 2.4 me uvijek sjebe
<ivoks> ali ima mod legacy ili tako nesto
<ivoks> pa nije tako strasno
<Mmike> ma sam treba naucit kak se to novo radi
<Mmike> tj, naucit koji gugl kveri treba dat :)
<Mmike> i bok-bok
<jelly> kolega je probao taj legacy i veli da to uopce ne radi, treba naucit novo i gotovo
<Mmike> u porno firmi, kad sam dosao, jos sku koristili apache1 :)
<Mmike> cak stovise, hrpu vremena smo sami patchirali apache1 jer je bio mnogostruko brzi i manje resurs-zahtijevan od apacheta2
<jelly> za to sad ima nginx jeli
<jelly> nego, nakon 12.04->14.04 izgubio sam virtualne desktope, i u panelu i na ctrl-alt-gore/dole/lijevo/desno
<Mmike> jelly: unity?
<jelly> da
<Mmike> don't use, don't know
<Mmike> melita: giiiiizmooooooooooooo
<obruT> clock na ovom sranju od kompa na poslu mi pobjegne pol sekunde u 9h
<Mmike> obruT: ucronaj ntp
<ipozgaj> oj
<VjetarSaSunca> oj ipozgaj 
<Mmike> ipozgaj: de si, docker loveru :D
 * Mmike ode na gemist i sladoled
<ipozgaj> Mmike: lol
<ipozgaj> prozdirem vruce pretzle i topljeni sir :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-04
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> yawnin
<ivoks> 11:04 < jelly> [17:21:38] nego, nakon 12.04->14.04 izgubio sam virtualne desktope, i u panelu i na ctrl-alt-gore/dole/lijevo/desno
<ivoks> ha, zanimljivo
<ivoks> jelly: postavke -> izgled ->ponasanje -> omoguci radne povrsine
<ivoks> ne bi bilo lose prijaviti i bug
<Mmike> ili mozda taj feature vise ne postoji u unityju :D
<jelly> system settings -> appearance -> behavior?  Tamo sam prvo gledao... i nisam vidio :-) (a ima)
<jelly> ivoks: mašala
<jelly> sad se još moram sjetit di se stavi da ih ima 3x2
<jelly> al i 2x2 je fenomenalno bolje
<ivoks> jelly: eh, to se ne sjecam
<jelly> nema veze
<jelly> bitno da mi je terminal prvi, irc dole, firefox desno i chrome zadnji, ostalo cemo lako
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak
<infy-> zasto tele ima ovako dobar signal na otocima :o puno bolje nego prosle godine
<infy-> non stop full bar hspa
<infy-> ~5mb/s down 3 up
<infy-> impresivno!
<ivoks> treba te konje izdresirati :)
<ivoks> 'kad je hrvatska konjanica zarila i palila.... *glup*'
<Vjetar> infy-: zato što su očito upgrejdali opremu, a kako ih bije glas da teletina ne radi na otocima, sam si na linku :D
<obruT> s ovom tehnikom zgazimo i amere i ruse
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> izgledamo bolje neg sam mislio da izgledamo :)
<obruT> pa, slovence bi dobili :) uz pomoc lovackog drustva iz Cabra :)
<ivoks> tesko slovence dobit :)
<ivoks> cujes ti ovo
<ivoks> jna je u zagrebu imalo haubice od 203mm
<ivoks> pa koji k...
<ivoks> oni su planirali sravniti gradove sa zemljom
<ivoks> zasto bi inace imao 203mm haubicu uopce, a kamoli u gradu
<ivoks> migici
<obruT> zakon mi je to, pogledam na telki da dolaze, taman dodjem do balkona ih vidjet :)
<ivoks> ja sam ih vidio prije neg telka :)
<ivoks> jer sam na istoku
<ivoks> ne mozes ih ne cuti
<obruT> aha, ja na zapadu :)
<obruT> ja sam se nagledao tih aviona cijelo djetinjstvo i nikad mi ih dosta
<ivoks> steta kaj nismo ugrabili koju 29ku
<obruT> bas
<ivoks> to su pokupili preko drine na vrijeme :)
<obruT> u nju nisam uspio sjesti, samo u simulator doticne :(
<obruT> vidio sam ju izvana samo
<obruT> zicao sam, molio i kumio, ali se moglo samo preko debele veze
<ivoks> koliko ih je ostalo? jel imaju eskadrilu uopce?
<ivoks> iss
<ivoks> tri
<ivoks> aj, 5
<ivoks> Srpske ratne snage trenutno raspolažu s tri MiG-29B i jednim MiG-29UB. Peti zrakoplov (MiG-29B) bit će vraćen iz remonta do zime.
<obruT> ima neki forum/sajt posvecen vojsci bivse juge, tam ima "friskih" podataka
<ivoks> zao mi je mil-24oki koje smo prodali
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mil_Mi-24
<ivoks> pilcina
<ivoks> koristeni su samo u oluji
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<frainfreeze> hey Vlado9A3CY . Dobra veće i tebi
<obruT> dobra manje :P :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer i tebi frainfreeze :)
<Vlado9A3CY> a i tebi obruT :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ide mi na nerve kaj u terminalu ne mogu slusati hrvatski radio, kao sto mogu slusati vecinu drugih internetskih radijskih postaja
<BotoSmoto> *zivce
<Vlado9A3CY> da, facijalne :)
<frainfreeze> živce*
<Mmike> m
<ipozgaj> zivice
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-05
<satellite_> xubuntu dummy output, molim pomoc
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> Izudarah tumerum botakat!
<Mmike> Opet pocinju vrucine.
<Mmike> .weather jelsa
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Croatia | Temperature: 86°F / 30°C (Heat Index: 87°F / 30°C); Humidity: 45%; Pressure: 29.89in / 101.2kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Variable, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 30 mins, 13 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 91°F / 33°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 94°F / 34°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 93°F / (1 more message)
<Mmike> .more
<datase> Mmike: 34°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 91°F / 33°C; Low of 73°F / 23°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C
<dodobas> Mmike: jel točaš nohe ?
<BotoSmoto> lockam si session i supruga se ulogira u svoj profil, potom zalockamo njen session i udjem u svoj, najednom je sve sporo ko blato dok ne ubijem X-e. Kad se ponovno podignu, ja sam izbacen iz sessiona, udjem opet u session i sve je odzivno kak treba i biti.
<BotoSmoto> Lastane, pomozi
<hrvojem> BotoSmoto: imas dosta swapa? pogledaj sta ti jede najvise memorije, malo je nezgodno ako i ti i supruga imate naviku imati otvoreno brdo tabova u firefoxu 
<Mmike> bolabolabom
<Mmike> BotaniCar: koji VM?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kwin ima totalnih bedova kad se jos jednom pokrene - doma, reciom, ja radim, zalockam i onda dodje zena i ulogira se u svoj session, a moj kwin uzme 100% CPUa i gigu rama i tak stoji
<Mmike> .weather jelsa
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Croatia | Temperature: 97°F / 36°C (Heat Index: 96°F / 36°C); Humidity: 28%; Pressure: 29.83in / 101.0kPa; Conditions: Scattered clouds; Wind: Nnw, 8mph / 13kph; Updated: 12 mins, 30 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 89°F / 32°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 93°F / 34°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 93°F / (1 more message)
<BotoSmot1> Mmike: svejedno, Unity ili MATE
<BotoSmot1> hrvojem: na nmonu ne vidim nikakav load kad isprovociram scenario. Brijem da je nekaj s grafickom 
<BotoSmot1> memorije slobodno oko 4GB , swap ne trosi, cpu load na ~2% , bez diskovne aktivnosti, a sve se teli
<Mmike> BotoSmot1: kaj ti uzme memorije?
<Mmike> opet krecu vrucine
<Mmike> za popizdit
<hrvojem> BotoSmot1: a kad udjes u terminal bez VMa? tipa ctrl-alt-f$? i tamo isto krepava?
<hrvojem> s/VMa/WMa/
<Mmike> hrvojem: jel' trosis ti mysqlworkbench?
<hrvojem> ne
<hrvojem> zasto?
<Mmike> a trazim neki tool s kojim bih mogao shemu lijepo napraviti
<Mmike> dbvisualizer se raspadne na preko 100 tablia
<Mmike> tablica
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> ste culi?
<ivoks> onaj sudac kojeg su slovenci odabrali za arbitra
<ivoks> veli 'ovaj sud se ne moze nastaviti'
<ivoks> i dao ostavku :)
<ivoks> ode :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Nije svaki slovenac svinja :D
<CrazyLemon> ... :)
<ipozgaj> ae
<infy-> xit
<infy-> oops :p
<BotoSmot1> Mmike: compiz, chrome, evolution. Nish od tog u nevjerojatnim kolicinama. Malo mi je cudno jedino kaj mi je compiza ima na 15 procesa. Kak da vidim utilizaciju GPUa na luniksu ? 
<BotoSmot1> Mogu to kak u munin zapisat ? :) 
<BotoSmot1> hrvojem: s terminalom,pak, imam problem da mi frame-buffer il kak se vec zove ne crta kak treba ( ne vidim nish na ekranu, ali ako se na slijepo ulogiram i nekja otilkem ( reboot :) ), to se odradi) 
<BotoSmot1> otilkem !! Otipkam, jel :) 
<BotoSmot1> Nda, GPU util: http://jebo.me/pas/7
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-06
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ljubljana-iznenadena-ostavkom-abrahama-erjavec-odbija-komentirati-novonastali-slucaj/1394921/
<jelly>  09:17:20 up 23 days,  4:27,  5 users,  load average: 63.02, 37.54, 17.31
<jelly> taman dok se ulogiram, a ono proslo i ne znam sto je bilo :-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: dron ti uskocio :)
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> dodobas: daj priznaj dizes se u 5h i sad vices jutro :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa nisi daleko.... jutros oko 5i20 .. ne znam koji mi je K
<SilverSpace> jebote ovaj Hamilton ce izgubiti prvenstvo kad ga ova rihanna pregazi
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: what?
<dodobas> opet je neku 'top' trebu ufatio?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: http://i1.mirror.co.uk/incoming/article6190932.ece/ALTERNATES/s615/Rihanna-and-lewis-Hamilton.jpg
<dodobas> SilverSpace: kad zabije ocnjake... isisat ce mu volju za zivotom :)
<ivoks> jutro
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> smijesni su ovi slovenci
<jelly> malo su se zagrcnuli
<rut> ono sto je bilo na mimohodu u ZG dovoljno je da HR bude do alpa
<jelly> ima li universe repo za LTS sigurnosne zakrpe?
<ivoks> Gledano iz današnje perspektive, da su Hrvati zauzeli Banju Luku, situacija u BiH bila bi puno bolja, kaže danas Galbraith
<ivoks> sad si skuzio...
<obruT> da su hrvati zauzeli banja luku, ne bi se mi tamo najeli dobrih cevapa za sitne pare
<obruT> tamo je najlegendarnija prcvarnica u kojoj sam jeo u zivotu
<jelly> kakšna magija!
<jelly> dconf write /org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/hsize 3
<jelly> (via http://askubuntu.com/questions/447673/how-to-change-the-number-of-workspaces-from-the-command-line)
<jelly> sad imam mjesta za startati i remote desktop 
<ivoks> e da, dconf
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjSLhiKWu7c
<ivoks> skoro 20 godina
<datase> YouTube: Future Shock 2001 - "Rave Invaders" @ Zagreb Fair 1996 (Pt.1) - 0:14:24 - 2214 views - 11 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt4Px59VkrM
<datase> YouTube: Under City Rave - Tunel Grič, 30.10.1993, Zagreb (Pt.1) - 0:09:06 - 12801 views - 81 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> pazi lika... previse droge :)
<obruT> obozavam ljetne vrucine bez klime... sjedim i smrdim
<obruT> i mislim da bi mogo tuzit old spice, lazu pederi :)
<ivoks> old spice je uzas
<ivoks> unistio mi je majice
<obruT> ja obicno koristim neki dm brandirani
<ivoks> ma znas kaj...
<ivoks> nitko nije toliko bogat...
<ivoks> ...da kupuje jeftino
<ivoks> is
<ivoks> od sutra idem skidat kile
<ivoks> ne stajem dok ne skinem 20
<obruT> a s cim ces ih skidat ? :)
<ivoks> trcanjem, biciklom i plivanjem
<obruT> triatlon dakle :)
<obruT> tak su i po zagrebu cigici svi mrsavi... otrce na jarun, okupaju se i s biciklom doma
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ja cu ipak u moru
<chaky> ivoks: meni je trebalo godinu i pol za skinuti 18kg, sada sam na 78kg.
<Mmike> .weather jelsa
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Croatia | Temperature: 91°F / 33°C (Heat Index: 91°F / 33°C); Humidity: 34%; Pressure: 29.86in / 101.1kPa; Conditions: Scattered clouds; Wind: Se, 18mph / 29kph; Updated: 31 mins, 42 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 96°F / 35°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 94°F / 34°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 92°F / (1 more message)
<Mmike> ivoks: kol'ko imas kila sad?
<jelly> "dovoljno"
 * jelly skinuo 4 kile na moru, ne radeci nista posebno... kupanac sat vremena dnevno
<ivoks> chaky: ja sam jednom uspio 20 u 4 mjeseca
<ivoks> Mmike: srecom pa puno manje nego ti
<Mmike> ivoks: rotfl :0 kaj ti bed rec? :)
 * Mmike nije skinuo kila na moru iako sam se kupao vise od sat vrmeena dnevno
<weshmashian> Mmike: a kolko si vremena proveo zderuci nakon tih sat vremena? :)
<Mmike> mislim da je veci problem ono zderanje prije :)
 * weshmashian je skinuo 25kg u manje od 6mj jedared
<weshmashian> ne namjeravam ponovit to
<ivoks> weshmashian: zasto? kaj si radio?
<weshmashian> ivoks: ma ne namjeravam se zdebljat tolko, skidat kile je bilo jos i zabavno :)
<ivoks> ja nisam nista posebno, samo sam svaki dan imao sat vremena fizicke aktivnosti (zgrada u kojoj sam zivio je imala teretanu koja je bila u vlasnistvu stanara)
<jelly> Mmike: al... kupao ili plivao? :-)
<weshmashian> ja se nisam skido sa bicikla
<ivoks> da, bicikl
<ivoks> tak i ja
<ivoks> bicikl i onaj orbitrek
<ivoks> trcat nisam mogao :/
<ivoks> nisam smio na stroj s tom kilazom :D
<Mmike> jelly: plivao, jednobar 4 sata sam u moru svaki dan
<Mmike> ivoks: zakaj nesh rec koliko imas kila?
 * jelly ima rutu od 2x350m, ~40min laganini plivanja
 * obruT zdere ko svinja
<ivoks> jelly: pih
<ivoks> jelly: ja kad skocim u bazem nakon mjeseci neplivanja, otplivam 1km
<ivoks> al ja sam faca :D
<ivoks> brijem da cu si uzeti a5
<ivoks> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Audi_A5_Sportback_2.0_TDI_S-line_%28Facelift%29_%E2%80%93_Heckansicht,_23._September_2012,_D%C3%BCsseldorf.jpg
<jelly> ivoks: u bazenu je lakse, nema valova, nema opasnih trava i glisera koji napadaju
<ivoks> pa nije bas
<ivoks> manje energije trosis u moru
<ivoks> osim ak plivas medju gliserima, da :)
<jelly> svako malo neki idiot ide preblizu obale
<ivoks> hm, zapalili zastavu u vukovaru
<jelly> ko ima dsl na iskonu, treba mi neko da proba "ntpq -p ntp1.iskon.hr" i javi a) jel adresa 213.191.142.40 i b) dal NTP server daje odgovor
<ivoks> nemam
<jelly> ivoks: onda cu pitati sutra izmedju 09:00-16:00 ak se niko ne javi 
<ivoks>  Zdravo! Nalazite se u virtualnom predvorju, stoga se udobno smjestite. Organizator će vas uskoro uvesti... 
<ivoks> o jebote
<ivoks> a ne mozes koristiti ni zvuk, ni remote desktop
<dodobas> ivoks: jos na operativni leasing... dobijes ga za 0 kn ... skoro :)
<ivoks> dodobas: fali ti par nula :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutar :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Jel netko probao raditi migraciju sustava na SSD ?
<chaky> VjetarSaSunca: ja, na svom desktop racunalu. Kreirao particije na SSD disku, s "cp" prebacio podatke po particijama, te nakon toga reinstalirao GRUB. Sve proslo bez problema. Evo jedan od vodica http://blog.oaktreepeak.com/2012/03/move_your_linux_installation_t.html
<dodobas> ivoks: ok 0000 kn.... jel ok ?
<dodobas> operativni leasing je ok, ako se ne preracunas ...
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-07
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<ivoks> eh... stiglo porezno rjesenje
<ivoks> prosjecna stopa 37%
<ivoks> nabijem ih
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivoks> al
<ivoks> posuli su se pepelom
<ivoks> i oporezovali su me za iznos koji sam ja njima rekao, a ne onaj koji su oni htjeli
<Mmike> mlje
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> split
<Mmike> fuj
<obruT> koji frizider kupit, pitanje je sad
<obruT> pregledo 100 miliona modela i tesko se odlucit
<jelly> ouch
<jelly> > Prema novom HAKOM pravilniku (koji je stupio na snagu 03.05.2015), ugovore sklopljene putem sredstva daljinske komunikacije nije potrebno potpisivati.
<jelly> znaci sad ce svi telekomi na prevaru hvatati penzice da mijenjaju uslugu, a pokriveni su zakonom :-|
<ivoks> dakle, naklon do poda mondeu
<ivoks> naklon do poda
<ivoks> velim starom da vozi za mnom, pa da me pokupi sa servisa
<ivoks> i stanemo pred mostom
<ivoks> veli on meni, pa neki kabel ti visi pod autom
<ivoks> pogledam ja dole, a ono remen motora
<ivoks> puko
<ivoks> i visi
<ivoks> i visi tak vec barem 400km :)
<ivoks> kakav auto, vozi i bez remenja :)
<jelly> !
<ivoks> popravak ce kostati vjerojatno... previse
<ivoks> tak da onaj a5 mozda uparkiram i prije nego sam planirao
<ivoks> no... prvo da platimo porez :/
<jelly> teska srca? :-)
<jelly> (a5, ne porez)
<ivoks> ma... nemam ja za a5
<ivoks> to su snovi
<ivoks> Transakcija je prihvaćena i poslana na obradu !
<ivoks> smrc...
<jelly> lol ime pjesme Jonathan Coulton — Now I Am an Arsonist (w/ Suzanne Vega)	
<rut> da nemas za a5 . pih .. ako imas kupuj odmah !
<jelly> TIL: H:\>w32tm /stripchart /computer:zg1.ntp.carnet.hr /samples:7 /dataonly
<ivoks> to su tragedije... kad platis porez
<ivoks> pa vidis da vise nemas nista 
<rut> a sto radis prek racuna :)
<rut> kaj nemoze 20% na racun a recimo 80 na ruke ... da se sve dogovorit 
<ivoks> http://news-bar.rtl.hr/vijesti/zanimljivosti/chesi-tuzhe-jadran-za-genocid-namjerno-udaljuje-otoke-od-nas-kako-bismo-se
<jelly> *burp*
<ivoks> mutavog li vipa
<ivoks> salje html-only mailove
<ivoks> X-Mailer: htmlMimeMail5 <http://www.phpguru.org/>
<ivoks> --=_e374365d914bbab32f77c4f05caaf5ff
<ivoks> Content-Type: text/plain; charset="ISO-8859-1"
<ivoks> Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
<ivoks> --=_e374365d914bbab32f77c4f05caaf5ff
<ivoks> Content-Type: text/html; charset="utf-8"
<ivoks> Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable
<ivoks> <html>....
<ivoks> a text/plain, prazno
<ivoks> Received: by fax.vip.hr (Postfix, from userid 0)
<ivoks> aj, bar nesto :D
<jelly> Fetched 170 MB in 7s (23.5 MB/s)
<ivoks> Received: from fax.vip.hr (10.243.152.101) by smtpa.vipnet.hr (10.243.84.41) with Microsoft SMTP Server id 8.3.389.2
<ivoks> vidi vidi... ip adrese
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Received: from vipnet.hr (unknown [10.243.84.13])
<jelly> pa to vidis na svakom mailu koji prodje kroz gmail
<jelly> nemaju interni DNS
<jelly> goog ima
<ivoks> idem na pivo u hlad
<ivoks> s laptopom
<ivoks> ovo je neizdrzivo
<jelly> .weather pula
<datase> jelly: Weather for Pula, Croatia | Temperature: 95°F / 35°C (Heat Index: 96°F / 36°C); Humidity: 34%; Pressure: 29.98in / 101.5kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: East, 13mph / 21kph; Updated: 29 mins, 25 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 96°F / 36°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 96°F / 36°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 95°F / 35°C; Low of (1 more message)
<jelly> a klima krepava, vanjska jedinica vise ne radi nego sto radi
<ivoks> nemam klimu
<ivoks> sad ju vise ni u autu nemam
<jelly> :-(
<ivoks> premjestio u birc
<ivoks> lakse se dise
<jelly> ivoks: koliko ti drzi baterija?  T420s je super, al baterija drzi samo 3-3:30
<jelly> trenutno na 14.04LTS
<ivoks> oko 5h
<ivoks> xps 13
<ivoks> al xps je sranje
<jelly> xps 13, koje godiste
<ivoks> 2014
<ivoks> daj da te pitam... mozda znas
<ivoks> ja nisam bas tak na ti s mrezama
<ivoks> ak postavim ip na linux stroju
<ivoks> jel mogu to nekako objaviti drugima, tako da ruteri znaju rutati taj ip do mene
<jelly> sto bi reko Mujo, nisam ginekolog al mogu pogledati
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> bgp
<jelly> bgp ak imas ASN
<ivoks> pa switchevi s kojima bi radio su... pa vjerojatno najbolji na svijetu :D
<ivoks> ne znam koji su, al znam tko slaze pa...
<ivoks> juniper mi slaze mrezu
<jelly> ak si sa strojem fizicki tamo onda da, al ko zna sto preferira juniper.  Mozda ce biti nesto drugo tipa iBGP, RIP, nesto trece specificno za njihov fabric...
<jelly> neke opcije pisu na https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interior_gateway_protocol, nemam pojma sto se koristi u praksi
<jelly> ISIS ima najbolje ime :-)
<ivoks> ok, to sam i mislio
<ivoks> jelly: moze i 5 i pol sati
<jelly> mh.  Mozda cu na kraju uzeti jos i jedan X220, da se nadje :-)
<jelly> ili bateriju za ovaj koja ide u CD/DVD rupu
<jelly> ... tko koristi dvd vise, bas se vidi da je masina iz 2011
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ili pricekati x260
<jelly> nekako sumnjam da ce Lenovo vratiti staru tipkovnicu sa dubokim hodom i tipkama u 7 redova 
<ivoks> nikad se ne zna
<ivoks> ja se nadam...
<vileni> jelly: koliko ti traje sad baterija?
<vileni> aha, vidim, sorry :)
<jelly> vileni: os kupit T420s, uhodan, radi ubuntu ko zmaj :-)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> apple izgubio 100+ milijardi dolara vrijednosti
<ivoks> u zadnjih 14 dana
<ivoks> 15%
<obruT> cudno obzirom na android vulnerability koji je aktualan :)
<jelly> katastrofa, po cemu su oni vrijedni 700G USD
<ivoks> ak mislis da je to katastrofa...
<ivoks> u prvom tjednu se prodavalo 200.000 iwatcha na dan
<ivoks> zamisli te pacijente
<jelly> mislim da su i dalje precijenjeni
<ivoks> no shit Å¡erlok :)
<jelly> ne uređaji, firma
<jelly> .np jellese
<datase> jelly: Henry Mancini – The Pink Panther Theme
<jelly> hm, kasni, sad je Pink Floyd
<dodobas> oh jelly, pa lijepo... ja ih slusam vec ima ... uh preko 10 gdina ...
<dodobas> mislim na rp ...
<obruT> rp ?
<jelly> radioparadise.com
<obruT> ja imam jedno 20-tak stanica u "bookmarku" pa slusam ovisno o tome sto mi se slusa u datom trenutku
<jelly> drugdje ne bi bas nasao Portishead pa Pink Pantera pa Dark Side of the Moon
<obruT> a i dosta prckam po deezeru u zadnje vrijeme
<obruT> zakon, pustili su great gig in the sky nakon time :)
<obruT> steta odvojit te stvari
<obruT> il pustaju cijeli album ?
<jelly> prije (jucer?) je bio eclipse i koja ono stvar ide prije
<jelly> jucer valjda. 5:49 am - Pink Floyd - Us & Them -> Eclipse
<obruT> inace, mene je dosta iznenadio radio 101 rock... ne slusam domace stanice, ali na ovoj se cak naslo fakat dobre glazbe, a fakat nekad iznenade stvari koje valjda nema sanse cut igdje drugdje
<vileni> jelly: posto? :)
<jelly> vileni: 4kkn :-)
<jelly> ne smijem prodat jeftinije nego sam kupio :-)
<ivoks> 04.08.2015 na Vas mirovinski racun u Raiffeisen obveznom mirovinskom fondu 
<ivoks> kategorije B uplacen je novi mirovinski doprinos u iznosu od 0,01 hrk
<jelly> te uplate kad gledam mi nikako nisu jasne.  Datumi su random... neki privremeni racuni... nema skoro nikakve veze s onim sto moj poslodavac tvrdi da je uplaceno
<obruT> te pare ionako necemo nikad dobit
<obruT> pa se ne treba zamarat
<ipozgaj> ivoks: meni je jos gore, dobijem svake godine izvjesce koliko imam uplaceno, a znam da nikad necu vidjeti te pare haha
<ipozgaj> ovdje bar mozes traziti da ti isplate sve... uzmu ti income tax i 10% penalty ali bar dobijes nazad novce
<ivoks> pa to necemo vidjeti
<ivoks> 18:17 < jelly> te uplate kad gledam mi nikako nisu jasne.  Datumi su random... neki privremeni racuni... nema skoro nikakve veze s onim sto moj poslodavac tvrdi da je uplaceno
<ivoks> jelly: to nisu uplate poslodavca
<ivoks> to su prinosi na stednju
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<ipozgaj> jutar
<jelly> ivoks: ahaaa moze bit...
<BotoSmot1> Ovaj nogomet, to je pre smijesno :) Dinamo nemre nikak u ligu na duze, sad su si narihtali mec protiv nekakvih albanaca :) 
<vileni> jelly: posteno, ali ja gledam laptope za pola te cijene :)
<jelly> vileni: za 2k dobis X220
<ipozgaj> djes Mmike 
<ipozgaj> docker hateru :)
<jelly> vileni: ovaj je bio 3k inicijalno, ali sa ssdom i 4giga.  Doduse SSD je do sad prozivio 800GB pisanja, sta se moze, a i ja sam htio odmah unutra 16GB da se ne patim
<jelly> pa je ispao nesto skuplje
<obruT> BotoSmot1: zas se uopce zamaras s tim nogometom ? :)
<obruT> ipozgaj: o dobro vece :)
<BotoSmot1> Ne zamaram se ni malo :) Smijem se
<ipozgaj> obruT: oj 
<ipozgaj> obruT: ne spavas jos? :)
<vileni> jelly: pa sa svim time, 4k je pristojna cijena
<obruT> ipozgaj: nope, poboljsavam jos neki nadzor :)
<ipozgaj> ja isto brojim zadnje sate do vikenda
<ipozgaj> jos na poslu
<obruT> i kam ces za vikend ? :)
<ipozgaj> uobicajeno
<ipozgaj> zderacina i pijanjcenje
<obruT> ja sam totalno ispao iz te igre :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-08
<obruT> nadzor sredjen, laku noc :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<vileni> SilverSpace: jel ti radi sensors na am1 ploci?
<dodobas> yutro
<obruT> ajme ludjaka... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaTB5Q11Dzc
<datase> YouTube: OutRun: Augmented Reality Driving Video Game - 0:02:59 - 383466 views - 1021 likes / 96 dislikes
<BotoSmoto> obruT: ovo je pre super :) 
<SilverSpace> vileni: rade svi osim power1: N/A  (crit =  25.00 W)
<vileni> SilverSpace: koliko ti je cpu temp?
<SilverSpace> CPUTIN:         +43.0°C
<SilverSpace> SYSTIN:         +39.0°C
<vileni> meni je 44,51
<vileni> ali imam onaj pasivni kuler
<SilverSpace> ovaj ima njegov defaultni hladnjak sa malim ventilatorom
<SilverSpace> ni ne cuje se
<vileni> a meni se sigurno ne cuje :) ali mi kuler na napajanju divlja
<SilverSpace> kakvo kuciste imas
<vileni> trenutacno je u chiftecu ogromnom, ali nadam se uzeti fractal 304
<SilverSpace> ja imam napajanje kao na laptopu 
<SilverSpace> direkno se na plocu ustekava kabel
<vileni> jelly: kakvog to linuxasa traze u iskonu? :)
<BotoSmoto> Elou
<Mmike> jelly, zakon o obveznim odnosima veli da se ugovori moraju potpisati, inace su nistavni - tak da ovo kaj je Hakom rekao mogu objesit macku o rep
<Mmike> ivoks, koji ti je remen puko?
<Mmike> ak je od pumpe za vodu, onda je fakat jebacki motor :)
<Mmike> ak je od alternatora, onda nije bed :)
<vileni> Mmike: vratio se?
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                
<Mmike>                                                                          [fail]
<Mmike> pre super kak apt-get upgrade potrga apache D:
<SilverSpace> joj
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-09
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> vruce 
<infy-> je
<tonil> pozdrav
<tonil> ima li koga
<tonil> pitanje da li vama izbacuje ovo sentinel_org_block&session_redirect kad pokusate pristupiti linkedinu za sve profile
<tonil> mislim da je usko vezano uz ispa
<tonil> kojeg dozivljava jednostavno kao scraping
<jelly> cega ba
<tonil> jelly, problem je zapravo u routeru bio
<tonil> google mi je izbacivao captcha zbog sumnje na bota
<tonil> a linkedin mi je redirectao adrese kad bih pristupio
<tonil> zato pitam u cemu lezi problem
<tonil> na svakoj masini i sa win i sa ubuntom problem je bio isti
<tonil> kao neki poisoning 
<tonil> znaci nije do pca vec do ispa
<tonil> ili do routera
<jelly> a koji isp
<tonil> optima
<jelly> modriča
<jelly> sint sint 2001
<jelly> sorry, preumoran sam za i razmišljati o tome...
<tonil> jelly, ?
<tonil> ah da
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-08
<Hrki> jutro!
<vileni> jutro
<jelly> whoops, prosao godisnji
<vileni> moj je tek za 3 tjedna
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro mestri ! 
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> i ja tak na -13 otiso spat :( 
<SilverSpace> bemti nasu kosarku 
<jelly> imam dva monitora, i isti screen session u oba
<jelly> jos 28 monitora i necu morati switchati screenove
<BotaniCar> :) Dajte mi linux koji nije u svadji s multimonitor setupom i napraviti cete od mene sretnog couka :)
<ivoks> na linuxu razliciti ljudi razlicito definiraju multimonitor setup
<ivoks> danas je switchanje screenova postala zamjena za alt+tab
<jelly> kde radi razmjerno dobro; unity je... vrlo cudan
<ivoks> na unityu monitori tvore radnu povrsinu
<ivoks> zar je na kdeu drugacije?
<ivoks> svaki monitor je svoj desktop?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: namjerno sam se genericki izrazio. Mozda bi postenije bilo da sam napisao nesto poput "dajte mi linux koji se snalazi u mojoj shemi spajanja monitora" :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ma sve 5; ono cega se ja bojim je da mnogi misle kako ce imati isti workflow s dva i sest monitora
<ivoks> pa ako im je na 2 svaki monitor svoj desktop, onda moraju zapamtiti, sto, 8 pozicija
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni se na poslu unity pokazao kao robusniji od KDE-a, kod KDE-a mi se znalo desiti da nakon reboota imam samo jedan monitor na raspolaganju i jos 100 cuda. Unity se boota, drugi monitor par puta bljesne i na raspolaganju mi je. 
<ivoks> ali ako imaju 6 monitora, onda moraju zapamtiti 24 pozicije
<BotaniCar> ivoks: istina
<ivoks> tak da je meni drazi koncept di su svi monitori jedan desktop
<ivoks> iako mi to nekad zna dignuti zivac, ali da je obrnuto bilo bi jos gore
<jelly> ivoks, unity misli da smije otvoriti novi prozor na bilo kojem monitoru di ima mjesta
<ivoks> um, ne?
<ivoks> otvara tamo di ti je mis
<jelly> ne
<BotaniCar> ne
<ivoks> iliti fokus
<ivoks> kod mene tako radi
<jelly> panel -> desni gumb na terminal -> new terminal -> ode na drugi monitor
<BotaniCar> Uredno mi otvori novi browser prozot na monitoru 2, iako sam i dash pokrenuo na #1 i misa imao tamo
<jelly> ^^
<jelly> zato sto tamo ima mjesta
<ivoks> meni se zbilja tako ne ponasa
<ivoks> imam dva monitora
<ivoks> na jednom firefox, na drugom nista
<BotaniCar> Doduse, na poslu mi tak ne radi. Razlika koju mogu primjetiti je da mi na poslu oba monitora budu spojena na DVI , doma je jedan ( primarni ) na DVI, drugi ( sekundarni ) na HDMI
<ivoks> win+3 (thunderbird) mi otvori tb na istom monitoru di je ffx
<ivoks> jer sam tamo fokusiran
 * jelly nije nigdje fokusiran
<BotaniCar> Mozda HDMI u mom slucaju ima neki prioritet ? 
<ivoks> ne znam, mogu sutra pogledati kad sam u uredu
<ivoks> do nedavno sam imao vga i dvi
<ivoks> sad su mi oba dvi
<BotaniCar> velim, kad su konektori jednaki za oba monitora, ni ja ne mogu replicirati ponasanje od doma
<jelly> i nestao mi je focus-follows-mouse nakon 14.04->16.04
<jelly> click to focus je tlaka
<BotaniCar> Tak da je uzrok problema vjerojatno na nekom drugom sloju
<BotaniCar> "click to focus" mi je spas, ne jednom sam krivo nekaj napravio jer sam zaboravil da se fokus sam pomaknul na nekaj kaj sam hoveral' 
<ivoks> ne znam, ja se izricito sjecam da sam pomicao mis kako mi tb ne bi iskocio na drugom prozoru
<ivoks> s/prozoru/monitoru
<ivoks> sutra provjerim
<jelly> nazalost focus-follows-thought jos nije implementiran
<BotaniCar> Ako tko od vas roni na dah, kakva su vam misljenja o full face maskama, naspram "klasicnih" ? Ima li smisla da obicnu masku mijenjam s full-face ? Sad su nesto populaRNE, PA PITAM. 
<BotaniCar> Pardn maj kapz
<ivoks> ne znam, nisam probao takve
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> niti jedan hrvat nije htio raditi za placu
<BotaniCar> A nis, ionak' kostaju kikiriki, narucio sam jednu. 
<ivoks> pa mi danas dolazi volonterka iz SAD-a
<ivoks> i radit ce 2-3 mjeseca i otici natrag u SAD
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zalosno.. 
<ivoks> dobit ce smjestaj i hranu
<ivoks> zivjeti ce na prekrasnom moru 2-3 mjeseca
<BotaniCar> Mislim, zalosno da nema nasih zainteresiraih za rad
<ivoks> boli ju kita
<BotaniCar> Jos ce se i za kitu pobrinut' , ako bas nije neka nenormalna ! :) 
<ivoks> zgodna je
<ivoks> u biti, vec je u zagrebu
<ivoks> idem ju odvesti na rucak
 * BotaniCar pjeva "Zeni nam se Vukota" :)
<jelly> ivoks, napisi clanak i posalji u neke novine, "'rvati nece radit za placu ni za djabe"
<jelly> ili portal, index.hr i slicni gutaju takve stvari ko blesavi
<BotaniCar> jelly: tko ce ti to objavit' , citaoci nisu nikad krivi, eventualno da UDBAu optuzi za problem :)
<jelly> onda nek pise blog o polsu (tom turstickom, vec imam doovljno blogova o tehnologiji)
<BotaniCar> Da, ne bi bilo lose. 
<Hrki> ivoks: pa kak to velis da nitko ne zeli raditi za placu ?
<Hrki> evo i u nasoj firmi nitko vise ne zeli raditi pa se bosanci uvažaju
<Hrki> jasno ti je kolko je para u igri kada ni međimurci više ne rade za kikiriki XD
<jelly> heh, naslov ticketa > Abuse aplikacija za zatvaranje porta 25 nije zatvorila port 25
<ivoks> jelly: onda ce mi doci inspekcija
<ivoks> jelly: jer 'zaposljavam' strance bez dozvole
<ivoks> Hrki: velim da se na oglas javila jedna osoba koja je trazila 23.000kn mjesecno (neto) + smjestaj + hrana
<jelly> ne znam koji su uvjeti za legalno volontiranje
<ivoks> Hrki: nitko osim te osobe se nije ni javio ni pitao za placu
<ivoks> i ta osoba koja se javila, dao bi joj i 50.000kn mjesecno ako bi zaradila 100.000kn mjesecno
<jelly> lol, za 23k neto ti dodjem ja radit i nacuim jezike i postanem socijalno prihvatljiv i druzeljubiv :-)
<ivoks> medjutim, ta osoba nije imala ni dana iskustva u tom poslu
<ivoks> ta cura je htjela u tri mjeseca rada zaraditi si za auto
<ivoks> dok amerikanka dolazi kako bi naucila raditi
<ivoks> velika razlika; amerikanka zna da ne zna i voljna je uciti
<ivoks> ova nasa misli da zna i da ce biti nasa ivana orleanska
<ivoks> da ne govorim kako sam jos trojici kandidata iz amerika rekao 'na zalost, nemam vas gdje smjestiti'
<ivoks> imali smo 4 ljudi koji su htjeli preletjeti svijet kako bi tu bili i ucili raditi
<ivoks> i 1 ivanu orleansku iz hrvatske
<BotaniCar> Zakaj bi si netko htio ici zaraditi za auto ? Imanje automobila je poslijedica potrebe :) To mi je k'o da si idem zaraditi za to da si kupim nesto sto ce mi biti cjelogodisnji unistavatelj prihoda :)
<ivoks> kod nas nije
<ivoks> kod nas je auto status
<BotaniCar> No, opisao si tu tetu kao ne-bas-bistru, ja se isto cudim :)
<ivoks> na murteru ekipa sjedi u kaficu u 9 ujutro
<ivoks> i kmece kak nema posla
<ivoks> pitam ih hoce li netko raditi, moze ostati na murteru (jer svi isto kmece kako moraju ici u zadar i sibenik)
<ivoks> muk
<ivoks> no... idem na rucak
<BotaniCar> Gromoglasna tisina, dobro da te nisu stukli jer si im razvalio koncepciju  :) 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: ja recimo rijesim problem auta, da najdem uvijek malu koja ima auta i onda ga koristim :D
<Hrki> da nebudu uvek muski ti koji financiraju
<jelly> ^^
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ti ces najebat' jednom kad zbiri skuze da nemas punomoc :)
<Hrki> jebiga, prosla je bila kcerka od biljeznika pa smo sredili to :D
<BotaniCar> Bravo!
<Hrki> dobro, sad cu se glup praviti :D
<Hrki> auto je nooberski trošak
<jelly> kad bi lidl imao dostavu... da
<Hrki> ivoks: a koji je bio opis posla ?
<Hrki> ja bi svagdje radio gdje mi gazda obeca pošten postotak zarade
<Hrki> ali zarade, ne nikakve jebene norme i sl...
<Hrki> BotaniCar: pa cek, nije vrag da netko dozivljava ako nemas punomoc ??
<BotaniCar> Hrki: kad ponestane tradicionalnih razloga da ti drape kaznu .. 
<BotaniCar> usput, sto je to "posten postotak zarade" ? Ti isto ne bi postotak bruta, vec netoa ? :) 
<vileni> Mmike: si tu? :)
<vileni> meni isto neshvatljivo kako nema radnika za takav posao
<Hrki> naravno da netoa :D
<Hrki> znaci da me upozna sa poslovnim planom, sa računima
<Hrki> to moram prošnjofati i onda se dogovriš za postotak
<Hrki> jer nekad 5% je malo
<Hrki> a nekad je preveč XD
<jelly> gazda ne dobiva neto, zasto bi tebi obecavao neto
<vileni> to mozda da si poslovni partner koji ulaze nesto
<Hrki> pa zasto su place onda neto ?
<Hrki> mogli bi dogovoriti da svi radnici dobivaju postotak zarade ?
<Hrki> pa kako rade, takvi ce biti prihodi
<vileni> ne kuzim
<vileni> placa ti je bruto one way or the other
<vileni> druga je stvar sto gledas samo neto
<BotaniCar> Sve place su neto i obavezan si ih dobijati krozbanku iz miljon razloga, od kojih ni jedan nema veze s poslodavcem :( 
<vileni> pa zavisi kako gledas
<BotaniCar> OK,osim ako ti je drzava poslodavac :)
<vileni> ali da, izmedju tebe i poslodavca se dogodi svasta na sto nijedan ne mozete utjecati puno
<BotaniCar> https://www.wired.com/2016/08/americas-voting-machines-arent-ready-election/ #male si hakiramo glasacke mashine 
<vileni> osim bacati sve vise para drzavi :)
<jelly> drzava nece prenijeti obvezu placanja raznih obveznih davanja na posloprimca jer... nije glupa, da ljudi primaju bruto prestali bi placati zdravstveno, socijalno i ino
<BotaniCar> Da, da ljudi dobiju bruto, kratkovidi kakvi jesu, prestali bi financirati drzavu. Onda bi se poceli lupati s glavom o prvu ravnu povrsinu kad bi prestali raditi. 
<jelly> tako da je u jednu ruku bolje da dio ljudi misli da su samo neto njihovi novci
<jelly> s/dio/ogromna vecina/;
<BotaniCar> Iako, simpatiziram ideju da na par godina izgladnimo drzavu. 
<jelly> to nije moguce dok god lihvari iz MMF-a drzavi daju novce
<jelly> samo ce uci dublje u dug, sa vecim kamata
<vileni> meni su smijesne ove vijesti da nam drzavi bolje ide kad nema vlade
<jelly> i dok god imamo mentalitet "ne mogu oni mene tak malo placati koliko ja mogu malo raditi"
<jelly> vileni, Belgiji je islo super dok su 600 dana bili bez vlade
<vileni> pa ne kuzim
<jelly> nema vlade, nema koga da potpise dodatno zaduzenje vani
<vileni> isplati ih se placati da sjede tamo i ne talasaju
<jelly> dok se stvari ne pocnu raspadati
<BotaniCar> Nama bi krah i raspad bili katarza. Brijem da je odrezana noga bolja od gangrene. 
<jelly> dugoročno da, kratkoročno što ako imaš rodbine na minimalcu ili ti se netko u obitelji razboli 
<jelly> jel crodux uzima gorivo od ine/mola ili neko drugo?
<BotaniCar> Dokma ubija: "Splivalo misli da je NTP reflective attack odbljesak sunca sa ručnog sata, nešto čime i dalje pokušava zavesti klinke iz osnovne :)"
<jelly> buraz je uzeo veci i noviji prius, veli da trosi vise ali za iste pare dobije 7L vise goriva tu nego u .nl
<jelly> joj, da vidis kak je dokma clueless na #debian, bolje da ckomi
<BotaniCar> ma, jasno da je clueless u 100 stvari, ali taj gastarbajterski humor :) 
<jelly> sasvim usporedivo sa mmiketom, koji se obicno namjerno pravi blesav
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zna da smo mi njegova gugl ekstenzija :)
<jelly> bash
<Hrki> vileni: ali neki potpisuju ugovor na bruto
<Hrki> neko na neto
<Hrki> poslodavcu bolje pase na bruto
<BotaniCar> sorry za dugi URL: https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s720x720/13924938_1168116126594747_1493325411127096840_n.jpg?oh=c51c018f25e52f113574796c2982ccfd&oe=58224B80
<ivoks> kakve su to gluposti da bi radnik dobivao postotak?
<ivoks> razlika izmedju radnika i poslodavca je samo jedna; poslodavac je usao u rizik sa svojom imovinom
<ivoks> s druge strane radnik *samo* stjece imovinu
<BotaniCar> ja sam nekak pretpostavio da bi on nesto i ulozio, kad prica o postocima dobiti. Al, da,mozda bi bilo dobro pripomenuti :)
<ivoks> HDZ planira smanjiti porez na dobit sa sadašnjih 20% na 18%. Tu stopu za male i srednje tvrtke smanjit će i na još niži postotak
<ivoks> ali ce porez na dohodak ostati 40%?
<ivoks> mulci
<BotaniCar> Cuj, ovak sebi olaksavaju isplatu , nije fora da tebi olaksaju poslovanje.
<ivoks> svakako bolje nego SDP-ov porez na dohodak od dobiti
<ivoks> znaci firma zaradi
<ivoks> plati porez
<ivoks> isplatis si tu dobit
<ivoks> i onda ti to opet oporezuju
<ivoks> kad cemo vise poceti oporezivati kuce i vikendice
<ivoks> a ne rad
<ivoks> pazi ti vip
<ivoks> dobijem racun za mobilne usluge
<ivoks> za tri broja
<ivoks> i veli 'mjesecna naknada za koristenje mreze'
<ivoks> 5 komada
<jelly> note to self: ako mislis koristiti 3G internet za posal 08-14. nemoj gledati crtice preko istog 01-07. u mjesecu
<ivoks> gemist je zakon
<ivoks> jucer popio litru i pol gemista
<ivoks> danas se dovezao do zagreba
<ivoks> fino bio vesel, a ne tezak
<ivoks> pivo je zlo
<jelly> dobro je pivo, kad radis na bausteli
<jelly> ili u polju
<Hrki> dobro je pivo sa pljugom
<Hrki> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Signature_Algorithm
<Hrki> e, moze mi netko ukratko objasniti, di se koristi Digital signature ??
<Hrki> to je ono dok provjeris vjerodostojnost kod pgp-a 
<Hrki> ?
<ipozgaj> 'jutar
<ipozgaj> lol Mmike sta te smeta pager
<ipozgaj> output je dugacak, svejedno bi koristio pager
<ipozgaj> ne da mi se scrollati misem ili searchati u tmuxu
<ipozgaj> lakse je sa / i ? u pageru
<ipozgaj> plus kod je dovoljno pametan da skuzi kontekst u kojem trebas pager ( isatty() )
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-09
<vileni> jutro
<ivoks> jelly: BotaniCar meni uvijek otvara na istom desktopu
<jelly> mozda si mu nesto promijenio
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ne sjecam se da sam takvo sto radio
<ivoks> mozemo pitati kenny08a, on ima svjeze instalirani 16.04
<BotaniCar> Dobro jutro. 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne znam jesam li vec napisao, ali mislim da je stvar i u tome kako su monitori spojeni. "Krivo " ponasanje imam tamo di mi je jedan monitor spojen HDMIjem, a jedan na DVI/VGA
<ivoks> mislim da to kenny08 ima
<ivoks> nope
<ivoks> dvi/vga
<ivoks> mirka ima vga/hdmi
<ivoks> ja imam dvi/dvi
<BotaniCar> nish, podsjedni mirku, da probas reproducirati ( ako mislis da vrijedi truda ) 
<BotaniCar> E, jso jedno, ne znam da li je bitno: graficka mi je AMD-ova :) 
<ivoks> evo, kod mirke isto
<ivoks> ako imam jedan launcher, uvijek se pokrece na monitoru gdje je launcher
<ivoks> ako stavim launcher na oba monitora, otvori se tamo gdje kliknem
<ivoks> (osim ako aplikacija vec nije otvorena; onda mi ju fokusira)
<ivoks> ako koristim shortcut (ctrl+alt+t), terminali se uvijek otvaraju na prvom prozoru
<ivoks> ako kliknem na ikonu programa na desnom monitoru
<ivoks> i prije nego se program otvori odem na lijevi monitor s misem
<ivoks> program se otvori na lijevom monitoru
<ivoks> ako ne pomaknem misa, otvori se na desnom
<BotaniCar> Cek, ovo postaje kompleksno, ja svoj chrome ( na njemu sam skuzio obrazac) pokrecem tipkanjem naziva u unityev dash. Obicno tipkam u lijevom ekranu, a prozor mi se otvori u desnom. Ista stvar za FF, otvara se u lijevom prozoru. 
<ivoks> tipkas?
<ivoks> zasto si ne napravis ikonicu? zakljucio bi da ti je browser jedan od programa koji najcesce otvaras
<BotaniCar> Da, nemam u launcheru puno toga, za browser lupim super-gumb i otipkam si "chr"
<ivoks> mozes i super-1
<BotaniCar> ma, pustimo moje navike, mogu i s launcherom probati doma. 
<ivoks> ne ispuniti launcher sa barem 8 ikonica je ludost
<BotaniCar> Samo opisujem kako raduim, ne bi ulazio u to jel ergonomicno ili ne
<ivoks> ono, ne zelis brze pokrenuti program? :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<ivoks> uglavnom
<ivoks> kod mirke, na 14.04 je isto kao i kod mene
<ivoks> a kod mene je 16.04
<ivoks> pitat cemo kenny08a kad zavrsi s kavom :)
<BotaniCar> Moze, jedino me jebe, kak smo dosli na temu i kaj uopce popravljamo ? Mene ta nekonzistentnost jebe jedino kad mi je taj drugi monitor ugasen :) 
<ivoks> kad ti je monitor ugasen?
<BotaniCar> Da
<ivoks> pa onda ga ubuntu ne bi smio niti vidjeti
<BotaniCar> Znam . 
<ivoks> ha, ali ga vidi
<BotaniCar> Necu sad lagat', moze biti da sam nesto petljao po sustavu i zapisao fiksnu konfu za monitore, pa sam sam svoj uzrok problema, ali sumnjam. Sjecao bi se. 
<BotaniCar> Provjerit' cu doma da nemam neki blesav Xorg.conf
<BotaniCar> Ako Ubuntu 16 to uopce koristi
<ivoks> koristi ako ga imas
<BotaniCar> Nis, provjerim doma , moze bit' da sam sam sjeb'o defaulte. 
<BotaniCar> Opa, odu nam i elektricari .. "Zbog povećanog opseg posla kod poslovnih partnera u Njemačkoj, zapošljavaju se električari s iskustvom za dugo vrijeme."
<BotaniCar> Jebenti, da su nasi ljudi malo pametniji, totoalno bi nam dobro islo kao naciji "konobara i kuhara" , zakaj me to vrijedjalo kao klinca ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Valjda nisam znao place dobrih kuhara :)
<dodobas> bio neki tekst jucer ... da se ekipa prebacuje s Gmaila na FastMail ... ste culi za FastMail ?
<BotaniCar> dodobas: da li ce moj feudalni vladar ( odabrao sam google) i dalje imati mogucnost da mi kroji oglase ovisno o sadrzaju mailova ? Ako ne, ne migriram :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: well, travel/sex/pharma ... kolko moze fulat ? :)
<sillyslux> Instead of splashing out thousands for a single server, you can upgrade to our fully-redundant hosting from just $15/year per account.
<BotaniCar> dodobas: moze, kak ne :) 
<sillyslux> One of the few services that is a no brainer to pay for.
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: URL/kontekst ?
<sillyslux> FastMail.com
<sillyslux> https://www.fastmail.com/#why oh, why
<dodobas> al ono 15$/year ... to je ~20lp dnevno ... toliko ti uzmu u trgovini
<BotaniCar> I dalje ne kuzim, umalo isti gmail. 
<ivoks> dodobas: pa google je manje od toga
<sillyslux> nekako lici na fejs
<BotaniCar> A hstani mail mi se uvijek i redovno pokazao kao katastrofa. Slfhostam, makar je skuplje. 
<ivoks> u biti, google je na mjesec
<ivoks> fastmail nije nista novo
<ivoks> poceo je 1999., kao i google
<ivoks> samo je bio los, pa nije imao korisnike :D
<dodobas> ivoks: kako god, ovisi o feature listi... nisam proucavao ... samo naletih da kao 'replace gmail with Fastmail'
<sillyslux> raspberry colo mos dobit za €36 pa
<BotaniCar> Muahaha, navode kao feature da je jedna od "live" replika u drugoj zemlji :) Nemoj jebat', primarni server ti je u Australiji, dost' da jedan kabl sjebu i nema maila :)
<ivoks> meni jedino kod gmaila ne valja to sto su group aliasi komplicirani
<ivoks> kad guglas freemail vs gmail
<ivoks> prvi link govori o gmail alternativama
<ivoks> i freemail nije na popisu :D
<BotaniCar> :) 
<ivoks> oh, the irony
<BotaniCar> Pitanje je kak su prezivjeli od 1999 do danas , a nemaju bas footprint. Vjerojatno zive od 4 lock-in-ana klijenta 
<ivoks> mozda su se drugacije zvali
<ivoks> npr mail.com je u biti gmx
<BotaniCar> Ha, najjeftinije obavezno osiguranje vozila mi je 1133 HRK :) ZiviJo kompare.hr :)
<ivoks> SNAGA VOZILA
<ivoks> 114 KW
<ivoks> BONUS
<ivoks> 50%
<ivoks> 2000kn mi je osiguranje
<ivoks> za 12 godina star auto
<BotaniCar> Taman sam htio pitati da li si kupio novo vozilo
<ivoks> BotaniCar: oni ne usporedjuju sve kuce
<ivoks> samo nekoliko njih
<ivoks> ma nisam jos
<ivoks> odugovlacim
<ivoks> morati cu ici razgovarati s nekim lizing kucama
<BotaniCar> ivoks: znam, ali su mi dvije godine za redom nasli bolju cijenu na tri klika , nego sam sam nasao hodocasteci. Doduse, nemam vezu, vele da s vezim osiguranje kosta kak se dogovoris. 
<hbogner> o/
<ivoks> jel netko bio u assmannu?
<ivoks> do tog je doslo
<ivoks> kad skodu konfiguriras na porsche.com
<BotaniCar> :D
<dodobas> to je meni otac smjestio ... njemu su dali neki popust... ali sa ja moram preci u isti kucu .. navodno ce biti jeftinije ... znat cu u 11mjesecu
<ivoks> nisu ni skode sto su nekad bile
<ivoks> 350.000kn
<ivoks> audi a6 cak onda nije ni tako skup
<BotaniCar> Meni kod audija ide naku*ac sto je SVE dodatna oprema. Pricao sam ovdje kako smo slozili audija za pokojnog shefu, skoro milja kuna, a prodavac veli "kaj si ne bi i naslon za ruku dokupili". Pali smo na dupe, da ni to nije uslo po defaultu. 
<BotaniCar> Na kraju, kupili Prius, prvi :) 
<jelly> ovaj drugi nema TRI DE display
<jelly> niti slicicu auta kak puni baterije iz kotaca ili gura auto iz benz. motora
<BotaniCar> Deal breaker :)
<BotaniCar> kajk nema slicicu auta kak se puni iz kotaca, ima ! Mozes birati sto ce displej pokazati ! 
<jelly> nema
<jelly> ima mali indikator sa strane da li je u EV modu ili ne
<jelly> koji je plural od mačak, mačci?
<BotaniCar> jelly: mačke, mačci (IMO)
<BotaniCar> jelly: nemam sad sliku kad je u modu punjenja, ovaaj flow se promijeni: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-EBzV_X5Ns1o/TZd6KplRb-I/AAAAAAAAAJ4/7kYUIXe-Hnw/s1600/Stealth%2BEV.JPG
<ivoks> jel netko bio u assmannu na slavonskoj?
<ivoks> kod bauhausa je navodno
<jelly> BotaniCar, cudne li drzave, farenhajti i francuski!?
<BotaniCar> jelly: jebaj ga, nemam vlastite slike, a i auto nije u zagrebu :( 
<jelly> aha, to je dole na ekranu za navigaciju / radio
<BotaniCar> jelly: da, ono kod volana je manje korisno i odgovara tvom opisu.
<BotaniCar> Steta kaj nemaju HUD k'o mercedesi 
<jelly> hmm?  onaj stari od buraza ima hud, ali se vidi samo brzina
<jelly> nisam zagledao hud na ovom iz 2013
<BotaniCar> Da, ima HUD ali je siromasan
<BotaniCar> I, mecka ima projekciju drito na sajbu
<BotaniCar> Ovaj nas ima onaj k'o plexi ispred sajbe
<hrvojem> jelly: jesi ti slozio na kraju onaj svoj stol ili jos stoji spakiran?
<jelly> NO COMMENT
<hrvojem> hahaha
<hrvojem> iduci GO ;)
<BotaniCar> Prebacio je to na iduci sprint :) 
<jelly> %$@ vsphere web client, export popisa virtualki u csv traje vec pol sata i dalje je na 0%
<BotaniCar> #&$# broken progress bar ! 
<jelly> da ima 10000 virtualki ne bi nis reko, ali ima ih 300 u kriz
<jelly> prije bi sam prepisao ime, power state, OS
<BotaniCar> kol'ko od tih 300 nije na linuxu, ako smijes reci ? 
<jelly> ne znam jer jos nemam jbni csv :-)
<BotaniCar> Ma, oko-palac procjenom :) 
<jelly> 2/3 linux, 1/3 windows, nesto malo solaris
<BotaniCar> Kul, ne diskriminirate :) Legacy apps are strong in your datacenter :)
<jelly> usporedba cijena za racunalnu opremu samo EU ducani, jos kad bi imali cijenu za delivery u .hr https://geizhals.eu/seagate-laptop-hdd-4tb-st4000lm016-a1399721.html?plz=&t=v&va=b&vl=de&hloc=at&hloc=de&hloc=pl&hloc=uk&hloc=eu&v=e#filterform
<sillyslux> Form factor: 2.5", 15mm
<sillyslux> koji je to laptop?
<vileni> nije
<sillyslux> za 2.5 rack enclosure onda
<vileni> valjda su stavili u tu kategoriju zbog 2.5"
<ivoks> bar pol vozaca ne zasluzuje vozacku
<Vlado9A> hell o world
<ivoks> Kosovo ima isto medalja kao i mi
<Vlado9A> normalno kad su borbeni po naravi :)
<ivoks> oni u tucnjavi
<ivoks> mi u pucanju
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> onaj mali sto ja napravio laznu bombu
<ivoks> i zbog toga bio uhicen
<ivoks> sad trazi 15 milijona dolara kao odstetu za psiholosku bol il neki drek
<ivoks> o da, odesilo se u katar
<BotaniCar> hahaha :) 
<ivoks> http://news.nationalpost.com/arts/celebrity/were-really-in-a-pussy-generation-clint-eastwood-defends-donald-trumps-racism-and-anti-pc-stance
<ivoks> i ima prav
<ivoks> Secretly, everybody’s getting tired of political correctness, kissing up. That’s the kiss-ass generation we’re in right now. We’re really in a pussy generation. Everybody’s walking on eggshells.
<ivoks> http://wpmedia.news.nationalpost.com/2016/08/587133088.jpg?w=620&quality=65&strip=all&h=465
<ivoks> vs
<ivoks> http://wpmedia.news.nationalpost.com/2016/08/587131858.jpg?w=620&quality=65&strip=all&h=465
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> he he za 1m skinuo nadogradnju za 16.10
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> pa ja sam mislio da rusa nece biti na olimpijadi
<SilverSpace> zasto
<ivoks> kak zasto?
<ivoks> jer ih je olimpijski odbor izbacio s olimpijade
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russia_at_the_2016_Summer_Olympics
<SilverSpace> nije prebacio odluku na sportske saveze
<ivoks> On 24 July 2016, the International Olympics Committee announced that Russian athletes are eligible to compete at the Games only if they can show that they had not been doping before the Games.
<ivoks> ah, zato
<SilverSpace> pa su tako samo neki suspendirani
<ivoks> 'samo neki' je 111
<ivoks> malo vise od cetvrtine svih prijavljenih
<SilverSpace> dosta 
<SilverSpace> trebalo ih je jos vise bit
<SilverSpace> uh nije dobro proso upgrade
<SilverSpace> Nadogradnja je završena, ali dogodile su se greške pri procesu 
<SilverSpace> nadogradnje. 
<SilverSpace> odoh u reboot
<ivoks> ovi miele uredjaji su tak dobri da se radi njih isplati ozeniti i kupiti stan/kucu, samo kako bi se stan/kuca napunila s tim aparatima
<jelly> nikako se nemrem naviknuti da se čita "mile"
<ivoks> a tak se cita
<jelly> kad nije talijanski
<ivoks> a380, pri punom gasu, trosi 4l goriva
<ivoks> svake sekunde
<SilverSpace> eh vratio se
<SilverSpace> 16.10 je tu
<SilverSpace> i opet ne radi program 
<SilverSpace> a kao rekli su da je ispravljeno 
<SilverSpace> hm hm
<SilverSpace> na filipinima ludnica
<SilverSpace> lik dobio izbore jer je reko da ce sve dilere maknuti sa ulice
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=851y6F79Qtk
<datase> YouTube: BIRDS + AIRCRAFT DONT MIX - 0:01:51 - 996815 views - 1010 likes / 200 dislikes
<SilverSpace> i bome dao 24h da se prijave 
<SilverSpace> tko se ne prijavi bit ce slobodno likvidiran bez posljedica
<SilverSpace> i bome se priavilo dosta cak i neki gradonacelnici i nacelnici policije 
<SilverSpace> i do sad ih je oko 400 ubijeno 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, citao sam o tome, postavio je nejasne kriterije i isti cas su pocela ubojstva iz osvete. Prasnes suseda i samo mu na pod hitis 3 bocice amfetamina. 
<BotaniCar_> Pretjer'o je
<BotaniCar_> Al, to je bilo za ocekivat', pogle mu biografiju
<SilverSpace> jebi ga ali ga ljudi slusaju :) 
<BotaniCar_> Ima neki wireless modul za SPDIF / 3'5 audio jack ? PC mi je na jednom kraju kuce, pojacalo na drugom. 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, najlakse strahovladu uvest, kaj kad je se ljudi zasite ? To smo vec imali u povijesti, sad bu tam krvi jedno vrijeme. Nema veze, past ce cijene smjestaja :) 
<SilverSpace> mene strash onog turskog budalasa
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: kaj bi na filipine :)
<BotaniCar_> Zivimo u interesantnim vremenima :)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, jedan znanac si je doma dopelal Filipinku. Veli da su zene naucene delat, lijepe i da su im nasi pimpeki impresivni :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> nas'o sam samo ovo za bezicno spojit PC i pojacalo: http://audioengineusa.com/Store/Wireless/W3-Wireless-Audio-Adapter#overview
<SilverSpace> za kaj ti je to 
<ivoks> mislio sam da je bed kad moras sletiti bez kotaca
<SilverSpace> puno para
<ivoks> pa sam onda skuzio da je jos gore bez kotaca i sa crosswindom
<ivoks> al... sve je to nis kad moras sletiti bez zakrilca
<ivoks> bez njih i ti kotaci koje imas nece dugo izdrzati kad opalis zemlju
<SilverSpace> i na malim avionima su ta zakrilca jebena stvar
<ivoks> pa bez njih nema slijetanja
<ivoks> jednostavno si prebrz
<SilverSpace> gledao lika kak je sletao bez njih 
<SilverSpace> da skoro mu falilo piste
<SilverSpace> a bila neka cesna 
<ivoks> dobro je dok ti kotaci izdrze
<SilverSpace> tak nekak 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kleEPUqlJZU
<datase> YouTube: Must See! Emergency Landing | Sky West CRJ-200ER With no Flaps! - 0:01:41 - 488516 views - 884 likes / 225 dislikes
<ivoks> gle kak mu se kotaci stisnu
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, imam PC na jednom kraju , pojacalo na drugom , imas pojma jel ima di kod nas nesto ovakvo http://tinyurl.com/gr83veg za kupiti ? 
<BotaniCar_> Ili itko drugi
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIIHJdnsASA&feature=youtu.be
<datase> YouTube: NEW! ✈ Boeing 747 LOW Landing & Jet Blast at SXM Sint Maarten - 0:00:50 - 685453 views - 1063 likes / 68 dislikes
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: negdje sam vidio to ali se ne sijecam vise gdje
<BotaniCar_> Steta :( 
<SilverSpace> cipoteka mozda
<SilverSpace> fakat se ne sijecam
<SilverSpace> ja to imam povezano sa BT
<SilverSpace> jebiga imam takvo pojacalo kaj ima BT
<jelly> vec sam jednom potrosio sat vremena gledajuci slijetanja na St. Marten, neces me zeznut... ponovo
<SilverSpace> jelly: :D
<BotaniCar_> jelly, :)
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> japan pobijedio novi zeland
<ivoks> u rugbyu
<BotaniCar_> Aj sad nek Australija pobijedi Kinu u mornarici :D
<SilverSpace> sumoo borci dosli na teren :)
<Hrki> bitchx ili irssi ? koje je preporuka ?
<Vlado9A> la garson žura balon
<Vlado9A> weechat :)
<obrut> Hrki: ja sam se bitchx-a preso na irssi... e sad, kad bi se sjetio zasto... :)
<obrut> uopce se ne sjecam koje feature ima  (odnosno nemA) bitchx
<BotaniCar_> mIRC, jasno
<Hrki> BotaniCar_: jelda da je mIRC najaci :)
<BotaniCar_> Jasno.
<BotaniCar_> ./FINGER Hrki 
<Hrki> e kaj je taj finger?? 
<Hrki> to mi poznato odavnina XD
<Hrki> tj, cemu opce sluzi CTCP ?? XD
<Hrki> jel jos ima wareza na ircu'?
<Hrki> to mi je bilo premocno nekad
<BotaniCar__> ivoks, sad sam doma, vidim da sam na taj PC nakenjao i nekakav compizov wizard. Znaci ovo moje nema vise nuzno veze s Ubuntuom samim. Doduse, "window placement" mi je ugasen. 
<BotaniCar__> u /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d nemam nikaj pametno 
<jelly> hmm, massive attack u areni (pravoj, pulskoj) 24.08. 350kn https://www.entrio.hr/event/dimensions-arena-2016-massive-attack-2972
<ipozgaj> Mmike: tjao
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-10
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<ivoks> kao da me vlak pogazio
<ivoks> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/alien-megastructure-star-kic-8462852-just-got-even-more-bizarre-1574917
<ivoks> WTF Star
<ivoks> KIC 8462852[1] (eponymously Tabby's Star after the initial study's lead author Tabetha S. Boyajian,[3] or WTF Star
<dodobas> hehe, http://www.datadriventhoughts.com/2016/08/08/walking-is-3-times-more-expensive-than-driving-from-an-energy-perspective/
<BotaniCar> https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog/2016/08/ipv6-inside-linkedin-part-ii--back-to-the-future # domislili su se interesantne konvencije dodjeljivanja adresa za IPv6
<ivoks> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=mail.init.hr&s=176.9.65.19
<ivoks> ;)
<ivoks> sad kada je XP izvan igre
<ivoks> vrijeme je za upogoniti SNI
<ivoks> u 16.04 je FPM default
<ivoks> ako instaliras apach2 php pakete, ne instalira se php modul, vec fpm
<ivoks> i konfiguracija je vise-manje jednostavna
<jelly> no fala klincu
<jelly> a kad si vec na fpm, mozes odmah i odjebat apache, stavit nginx
<ivoks> jedino me muci kako korisnicima omoguciti php.ini
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> apache je super
<jelly> zato sto prezivi par tisuca zahtjeva u sekundi bez problema
<jelly> mozes imat manji stroj
<ivoks> prezici i apache, kad ne mora uloadati php :)
<ivoks> a apache je puno fleksibilniji
<jelly> apache jos uvijek alocira pun kufer resursa za svaku sjednicu
<ivoks> meh
<ivoks> tko se jos sjeca lighttpda?
<ivoks> isto je bio 'obecanje'
<ivoks> i nestao
<vileni> nginx je puno ozbiljniji od lightttpd
<ivoks> znam da je
<ivoks> ali... meh
<vileni> jel apache poceo podrzavati http2?
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> jel nginx podrzava ista?
<ivoks> poput ldap autentifikacije
<ivoks> https://www.nginx.com/blog/nginx-plus-authenticate-users/
<ivoks> ne mogu ne primijetiti kako tutorial ima 20 stranica
<vileni> mene vise brine sto spominju plus
<vileni> i "try nginx plus for free"
<ivoks> ae
<obrut> ivoks Mmike ... sta ste vi registrirali ? d.o.o ? j.d.o.o ? obrt ?
<ivoks> obrut: ja obrt, 2007.
<ivoks> obrut: sad se to vise ne isplati
<drj_cro> ltd :)
<obrut> e to to :)
<hbogner> drj_cro, ali sa ltd ces ubuduce imati problema jer nisu EU :D
<drj_cro> neces ako si u irskoj :)
<drj_cro> ili registriras u irskoj
<hbogner> ahaa, vidis vidis, pametno
<jelly> ili u Skotskoj :-D
<ivoks> Enter a new password that includes a minimum of eight characters, at least one uppercase letter, at least one lowercase letter, at least one special character, and at least one number.
<ivoks> a brate... pretjerujete
<vileni> .. and a first born child
<BotaniCar> Apache je super. Ngnix je jeben i brz i sve, i onda skuzis da mu fale tri featurea koji su tebi must, pa se opet vratis na apache. Da trebam "goli" web server, uzeo bi onaj hipsterski drek koji su nakucali u asembleru, ne ide brze od toga
<BotaniCar> https://2ton.com.au/rwasa/ # nisam se mog'o sjetiti kako se zove :)
<BotaniCar> *Commercial support available* ! Aj, ipak su mislili unaprijed
<BotaniCar> hahaha, ovi iz MOSTa poceli prezentirati svoju garnituru :) Sve "poduzetnici" koji zive od konzaltinga prema drzavi, a firme imaju  "nek se nadje" :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/nova-snaga-mosta-uspjesna-mlada-poduzetnica-zamjenica-ministra-regionalnog-razvoja-i-fondova-europske-unije-1105198
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> How to install the RapidSSL Site Seal on a webpage?
<ivoks> nstallation Instructions
<ivoks> 1. Right click the site seal above.
<ivoks> 2. Choose Save Picture As.
<ivoks> 3. Insert the image on secured pages of your web site.
<BotaniCar> lele
<ivoks> evo, svi mogu imati seal
<ivoks> https://knowledge.rapidssl.com/library/VERISIGN/ALL_OTHER/Frank/RapidSSL_SEAL-90x50.gif
<BotaniCar> A ne smijem linkati drito na njihov seal, moram svoju datoteku imati ? :D
<BotaniCar> nu, k'o da ne uzivam u sexu s SElinuxom, sad imam priliku i AppArmor debugirat :(
<ivoks> apparmor je bar jednostavno
<BotaniCar> U stvari je, nemrem vjerovat' da sam vec gotov. Output,kad se potrga, je actualy citljiv. 
<ivoks> da, dmesg
<ivoks> i tak se farmeron prodao
<ivoks> svaka cast
<vileni> za koliko?
<BotaniCar> Jedino kaj mi nije jasno je zakaj je u onom tekstu napisao da "hvala Isusu" .. 
<ivoks> ali moram biti iskren i upitati se - postoji li i jedan poljoprivrednik kod nas koji bi to koristio?
<ivoks> vileni: to je poslovna tajna
<vileni> pih, ovi veliki uvijek objave neke  abnormalne cifre :)
<ivoks> zato sto moraju
<ivoks> jer su to javne kompanije, na burzi
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mi nemamo zemljoposjednika doli Todorica koji radi na takvom volumenu da bi mu pomoglo, a zadruge su razjebali. Pitao sam svoje Bjelovarce, onih par koji se jos aktivno bave poljem i stokom, ili nije bilo interesa jer ne volej nove tehnologije ili su se deklarirali kao pre mali da bi im pomoglo. 
<ivoks> ovo 'ne vole nove tehnologije' je sigurno najcesci odgovor
<BotaniCar> Nisam imao znacajan uzorak, pricao sam s mozda 5 ljudi pa ne znam kaj rec'
<ivoks> to je generalni problem kod nasih ljudi
<BotaniCar> Ista ta ekipa ima mp3 plejere u traktorima tak da .. 
<ivoks> stigle kiowice
<ivoks> to nam ko sjekira u med upalo
<ivoks> ameri ih se rijesili jer kiowe zamijenjuju apachijima, a nisu ni 5g stare
<ivoks> dobro ce doci za cuvati granicu
<ivoks> nisu bas neki napadni strojevi, al sta sad
<ivoks> za to nemamo para
<ivoks> mogu nositi hellfire raketice
<sillyslux> haha super, koga cemo prvo? ove sta nam zauzimaju plaze?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> kaj na sljemenu pada snijeg :)
<SilverSpace> kak da vidim ispis onog kaj se vidi na monitoru kod podizanja ubuntua
<SilverSpace> kmet-amd 4.4.0-34-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 27 16:06:39 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<SilverSpace> ni u jednom logu to ne vidim
<sillyslux> dmesg?
<ivoks> eh, 16.04?
<ivoks> to bi onda bio journald
<ivoks> svi logovi su binarni ;)
<ivoks> pocni sa journalctl
<vileni> binarni logovi
<vileni> jos da imaju output samo "0x0000008c some cryptic shit happened but i won't tell you what until you find some poor ass on google who spent way to much time debugging same bloody issue"
<ivoks> mozda i nisu
<ivoks> ali journalctl is your friend
<ivoks> naravno dmesg radi
<ivoks> system.journal: Journal file, online, compressed
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/507819212663110/photos/pcb.910660829045611/910654089046285/?type=3
<ivoks> nesto sto se ne vidja svaki dan (NSFW) - https://www.facebook.com/AHigherKnowledge/videos/936621246484671/
<ivoks> Baby born still in its amniotic sack, and is still breathing through the placenta, which is still attached to its mother.
<ivoks> 414 packages are going to be removed. 
<ivoks> Removing the packages can take several hours. 
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> sad google tuzi oracle
<ivoks> jer je oracleov odvjetnik u javnost iznio googleove poslovne tajne
<SilverSpace> gps navigacija i zensko za volanom 
<SilverSpace> http://gol.dnevnik.hr/clanak/olimpijske-igre-2016/bazen-u-riju-pozelenio-svi-u-nevjerici-ali-natjecanje-je-nastavljeno---446097.html
<SilverSpace> naseliti žabe
<BotaniCar> Stigli nam helikopteri! 
<BotaniCar> Kiowa WarriorZ 
<ivoks> 14:30 < ivoks> [12:25:33] stigle kiowice
<BotaniCar> Pardon
<ivoks> di si to citao?
<BotaniCar> Kuljiš mi se nasho na FB zidu. Budi dobar pa ne pitaj kak se moze desiti da mi debeli osvane u newsfeedu, morati cu okriviti facebook, a ne volim lagati
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/denis.kuljis/posts/10210302802590200
<ivoks> denis kuljis
<BotaniCar> Bio mi je dobar u doba kad sam Politiku citao, sad je ..meh. Ali bar je pismen. Steta kaj me Bolkovic banao, njega je bilo gust citat', naucim usput malo materinjeg jezika 
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flamingo_Air_(Cincinnati_airline)
<ivoks> http://www.travelandleisure.com/trip-ideas/romantic-getaways/flamingo-air-mile-high-club
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> https://goo.gl/eEZs1y
<SilverSpace> https://goo.gl/mNrwTo
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> http://www.njuskalo.hr/igrace-konzole/prodajem-pokemon-go-lvl-30-account-oglas-19920753
<jelly> nije mi jasno kak mobitel moze imati FM radio, ali ne mozes koristiti aplikaciju koja pronalazi pjesmu po fingerprintu... jer ista slusa samo na mikrofon
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ovaj je bolestan, si skuzio da ne prodaje samo njega ? :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: cek, te aplikacije rade tak' da si ja pustim pjesmu na zvucnik, a ona preko mikrofona uhvati ono sto kvaliteta mikrofona dozvoli, pa onda donosi zakljucak kaj slusam ? :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ke
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pardon, nisi ti postao ovog pokemon majstora, vileni je :)
<SilverSpace> palacinke
<BotaniCar> PALACINKE ! 
<SilverSpace> kaj je tp pokemon?
<vileni> BotaniCar: evo uz account se mora uzeti i ovo :D http://www.njuskalo.hr/mobiteli-oprema/pokemon-go-pokeball-bank-eksterna-baterija-12000mah-83x83mm-2x-usb-oglas-19863742
<BotaniCar> Volim poduzetne ljude, a i baterija u stvari izgleda neloshe :) Rado bi ju rastavio da joj vidim iznutrice :)
<jelly> BotaniCar, da, to radi.  Ali kad slusas FM radio na tom istom mobitelu, onda ne radi
<vileni> BotaniCar: sumnjam da je nesto ok unutra :)
<jelly> mozes imat dva mobitela :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly, prodajes mobitel , ha ? :D
 * jelly tako koristi mPBZ, na jednom mobitelu PDF sa HUB3a bar kodom, na drugom skeniram
<jelly> -_-
<BotaniCar> Ako funkcionira, nije glupo :)
<jelly> a e-Gradjani aplikacija koja iz sigurnosnih razloga ne da drugim aplikacijama da dira po njenim fajlovima?
<jelly> Zg holding tamo salje uplatnice svaki mjesec, dodju prije nego na adresu.
<BotaniCar> Da, par puta mi se desilo da mi je samo u e-gradjani inbox i doslo
<jelly> i onda te uplatnice ne mozes otvorit sa PDF viewerom :-)
<BotaniCar> ^^^
<BotaniCar> Bar ne inline 
<jelly> nikako
<BotaniCar> Ahaha, cek, idem vidzet :)
<jelly> downloadas privitak, druga aplikacija veli permission denied
<jelly> bilo Kindle ili Google Drive PDF kurac ili nesto trece (nisam probao nesto trece)
<ivoks> 47sek na 100m
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> u najboljim godinama sam mozda isao 55
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: https://goo.gl/1NDOxx
<jelly> ivoks, biciklom?
<ivoks> plivajuci
<BotaniCar> jelly: dobro da si pokrenuo pitanje PDF-a , sad vidim da mi login u ePASS/eGradjane ne dela :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: downoadao sam sad privitak i otvorio ga u chrometu, bez beda
<jelly> pkak
<BotaniCar> *shrug*
 * jelly pliva 100m za 3 minute
<BotaniCar> Ces da ti sapnem USR/PWD da se logiras kao ja ? :) Ako ti to ne dozove SOAu na vrata, nece nista :)
<vileni> ja uskocim u vodu, otplivam van i odem doma igrati dotu
<BotaniCar> vileni: +++++
<jelly> BotaniCar, ne treba, samo reci OIB ja se sam ulogiram :-D
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> kako bilo, definitivno imaju problema s session/cookie managementom :) zakaj se 14x moram logirati, a svaki put iz eGradjani stranice idem koristiti neku od eGradjani usluga :)
<ivoks> dakle ovaj phelps
<ivoks> lik nastupa na olimpijadama od 2000.
<ivoks> od svoje 15. godine
<ivoks> osvojio je medalja koliko i hrvatska od svoje samostalnosti
<jelly> od kad je on samostalan?
<ivoks> od 2006., kad je navrsio 21.
<hrvojem_> vece je dostignice sto su od svih medalja 21 zlatne, nisam siguran da ih mi imamo toliko :)
<hrvojem_> zlatnih, jel
<SilverSpace> ne kužim te japance koju kitu je tuna toliko na cijeni
<vileni> lako za japance, jesi vidio da su kinezi ludi za borovnicama?
<SilverSpace> vileni: kinezi su ludi inace
<SilverSpace> rog nosoroga kosti tigra
<SilverSpace> slonovaca
<SilverSpace> lud narod praznovjerja
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ces ici na hokej
<vileni> hetzner nesto izvodi
<ivoks> ak danas nisam zaspao...
<ivoks> evo, nas boksa
<ivoks> protiv brazilca
<ivoks> mozes misliti sto ce se provesti
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> brazilac ga nije ni taknuo
<ivoks> a vodi
<ivoks> ne mozes to dobiti
<ivoks> mora ga KOat
<ivoks> nis od toga
<jelly> ha, optima je nakon mjesec i po, 5 telefonskih poziva, i klikanja po korisnickim stranicama, prebacila dsl na flat rate i 10/.64 iako su zadnje rekli da ne moze i da ta stara usluga vise ne postoji
<jelly> ne bi mi primijetio da nisam vidio OTA update za ciganmod da ide brze od megabajta u sekundi
<sillyslux> danas nsfw-day? here we go http://fusion.net/story/334603/sex-toy-we-vibe-privacy/
<SilverSpace> 91.45 Mbit/s
 * BotaniCar__ salje good vibes @ sillyslux 
<BotaniCar__> SilverSpace, delas kaj korisno s tol'ko bendvita ? 
<BotaniCar__> kak si s uploadom ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar__: nis
<SilverSpace> upload je 1mb
<SilverSpace> kud si nesto
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar__: 1 2 i 3
<SilverSpace> :)
<sillyslux> :D
<SilverSpace> bemti teamviewer na ubuntu uvijek neko sranje
<SilverSpace> proradio
<SilverSpace> opet ne radi
<BotaniCar_> El placas licencu za TV ? :) 
<SilverSpace> kaki tv
<SilverSpace> nemam to 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: pa ne radim za pare
<SilverSpace> joj trebao bi kupiti novi ssd disk 
<SilverSpace> za laptop
<SilverSpace> usporio ovaj stari sa novim ubuntu strasno
<SilverSpace> stari mehanicki disk 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, ako netko bar rundu ne zavrti, TV se ne koristi  :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-11
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro i tebi SilverSpace ... i svima ostalima :)
<SilverSpace> je se tko od vas sreo sa ovim https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn3OMR4iwwY
<datase> YouTube: Attention Required one more step captcha CloudFlare Error Fixed - 0:03:03 - 7343 views - 25 likes / 3 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: oj kaj se radi
<SilverSpace> frend jutros zove ima problem sa tim 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> evo
<ivoks> 6000kn mi visi na okolnim racunima koje je drzava odlucila ne koristiti vise
<ivoks> i sad ih moram moliti da mi vrate novce
<hbogner> ne koristiti???
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> promijenili su brojeve racuna i pozivne brojeve za uplate
<ivoks> onak, prek noci
<ivoks> pa ak nisi znao, nastavio si uplacivati na krivi broj
<ivoks> a oni su ti uredno pisali kamate jer nisi uplatio na pravi broj
<ivoks> u zadnje tri godine barem su dva puta mijenjali ziro racune i pozive na broj
<ivoks> all hail SDP i njihov smisao za birokraciju
<hbogner> ivoks, kak ne kuzis to je nacin kako izvuci dodatnu lovu od stoke sitnog zuba
<ivoks> kuzim ja to
<ivoks> tko je rekao da ne kuzim?
<hbogner> ahaaa, samo gundjas
<ivoks> ae
<ivoks> ziher ce mi poslati inspekciju sad
<ivoks> idem do knjigovodje
<SilverSpace> bome danas moram carape obuti
<hbogner> ivoks, ne samo ispekciju, od sad ce ti mjenjati racune svaka 2-3 mjeseca, pa ti placaj krivo
<Vlado9A> a gledaj ovo... pred 5 minuta (danas, 11.08.2016.) dobijem privremeno rješenje o povratu poreza, sročeno 10.07.2016. gdje na kraju stoji
<Vlado9A> da se mogu žaliti do 31.07.2016. 
<Hrki> znas sta mi nije jasno, zasto ti moras pisati molbu za povrat poreza ?
<Hrki> znaci uzmi mi, i sad mi ga posle vrate
<Vlado9A> ne, nisam pisao molbu, rješenje mi je došlo bez da sam išta tražio
<Hrki> i koje su to pizdarije da ovaj koji zivi u selu do mene ima pravo a ja nemam
<Vlado9A> srećom, pozitivno po mene
<Hrki> a razlika je 25 koraka peške
<Hrki> jer kao to je područje posebne skrbi
<Hrki> boli me kita, ima da plača porez ka o i ja
<Hrki> jebemti, da dofuram 20 000 cigana u zagreb i on bi posao podrucje od posebne skrbi
<Vlado9A> e da, zaboravio sam dati odgovor za SilverSpace :) ... kupio sam 5 kila graha u ljusci (za 40kn) i sad to čistim, gulim, ljuštim :) ne izgleda uopće loše
<Vlado9A> :)
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ne treba se vise pisat molbe za povrat poreza
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: uh jako dobro za 40 kn
<Hrki> SilverSpace: fala bogu, kaj to je neka novina ?
<SilverSpace> Hrki: da od ove godine
<SilverSpace> Hrki: moras samo ako imas nesto sa strane neku dodatnu zaradu
<Hrki> ajde, koncano 
<Hrki> lici vec to polako na nest XD
<SilverSpace> licilo bi kad bi stare prdonje jos iz bivseg sistema maknuli i dali mladima da se organizira poduzetnicka politika 
<Hrki> ma nemres to
<Hrki> to ti je svagdje isto
<Hrki> i kod privatnika
<Hrki> uvijek dok mi mladi neke promjene zelimo uvest, mi se stare prdonje funje
<Hrki> kao oni su iskusni, bl bla
<Hrki> a obicni paraziti
<Hrki> u mirovinu bi trebali svi sa 60god
<Hrki> tj. 55
<Hrki> dalje samo smetas
<SilverSpace> ovako boli kita ove kaj se dogada kod poduzetnika samo da je njima dobro
<SilverSpace> Hrki: eh vidjet cu te kad dodes u te godine :)
<SilverSpace> nije to tak 
<Hrki> ma sve mi je jasno
<Hrki> ali da imaju jebenu mirovnu nebi radili
<Hrki> problem je kaj moraju birati između kante za smeće ili mučenja na poslu u teroriziranje mladih
<SilverSpace> nije lako treba proc sto godina da bi se neke stvari pomaknule
<SilverSpace> pogotovo kod nas i dvijesto godina
<Hrki> kolku placu bi trebo imat da imam posle 4000 mirovine ?
<hbogner> ovisi u kojoj valuti gledas :D
<Hrki> ova nasa kuna :D
<hbogner> reko ako hoces 4000 dinara od komsija preko drine/dunava onda jako malu  placu trebas :D
<Hrki> no i kak ti jadni umirovljenici prezivljavaju ??
<hbogner> znam neke umirovljenike koji imaju rodbinu u srbiji, iz hrvatske su se oodselili tmao jer im je tamo jeftinij zivot, i sa nasom mirovinom zive puno bolje tamo
<ivoks> od mirovina se ne zivi
<ivoks> premalo izdvajamo za mirovine da bi od njih mogao imati sigurnu starost
<ivoks> trebali bi izdvajati barem duplo vise 
<ivoks> medjutim, onda bi place bile vise, a time bi bili jos manje konkurentni
<ivoks> naravno, uvijek mozes otici s mirovinom u neku nazadniju zemlju i zivjeti ko bubreg u loju
<ivoks> tajland je puno bolja opcija od srbije
<ivoks> zato i stranci dolaze kod nas u starosti
<ivoks> ako zelis ostati u hrvatskoj kad si star, najbolje ti je uplacivati si zivotno
<ivoks> po mogucnosti dva
<ivoks> jer je bolje da se sam pobrines za sebe nego li da cekas da drzava nesto iskemija
<ivoks> osim toga, uplacivanje u mirovinske stupove je nuzno, ali nije sigurno da ce te to docekati
<ivoks> cim drzava ostane bez kredita, mirovine je prvo sto ce uzeti
<ivoks> prvi korak prema tvojoj sigurnoj mirovini je napravila ova vlada koja je pala, kada je smanjila vanjski dug
<ivoks> a time i krenula u popravljanje kreditnog rejtinga
<ivoks> svi ostali, sdp i hdz, su dolazili s idejama da se mirovinski stupovi ukinu
<ivoks> 4000kn mirovine nije malo
<ivoks> 20g uplacivanja po 500kn mjesecno u zivotno, znaci da ces nakon 20 godina imati oko 150.000kn
<ivoks> sto bi ti bilo dovoljno za 3 godine, u kojima bi uzimao 4000kn mjesecno
<ivoks> jednostavno treba duze raditi
<ivoks> mirovina nije spas, to je pocetak kraja
<sillyslux> 4000kn danas je dobra lova, ko zna stas jos dobit za to za 20 godina
<sillyslux> mislim da su nekretnine dobre za investiciju
<hbogner> dok ne pocnu i porezno opterecivati
<jelly> sta se ceka
<sillyslux> da, i ako nomoras otplatit skupi kredit
<jelly> fino opleti bankama i crkvi 5% na drugu, trecu i inu nekretninu, da vidimo koliko ce ih onda drzati na lageru
<sillyslux> ali uvik valja posjedovati kucu/stan u kojem zivis
<jelly> ni to nije nuzno, kad bi podstanarska prava bila dobro definirana i cuvana
<sillyslux> mislim da se prodaja stana/kuce u starosti vise isplati nego zvako zivotno osiguranje
<vileni> a mislis da ce ti za 30 godina kuca nesto vrijediti?
<sillyslux> ha naj bolje je neimati pare i sve te brige sta dolazu sa njima ^^
<vileni> prosao taj dio, nebih rekao da je najbolje :)
<sillyslux> kuca, ako je prava... vridi i za 100 godina
<sillyslux> i za 1000
<sillyslux> ako je neki dvorac
<vileni> bas se setali pokraj nekog dvorca prije vikend-dva, kaze napusteno, investitora nema, racuni se nemaju otkuda platiti
<vileni> nemaju plan ni program kojim bi napravilo nesto od toga
<vileni> a lokacija idealna za muzej, izletiste, mozda renesansni festival kao ovo u koprivnici
<vileni> restoran
<vileni> hotel
<sillyslux> pa dobro rat rusi sve, i dvorce, i kuce, i vrijednost kapitala i osiguracke tvrtke
<Hrki> http://ircv3.net/
<Hrki> tiboga, kaj se novi standard pise
<jelly> zadnjih 10+ godina se pise
<Hrki> nego jelly taj IRC, te poruke direktno idu do usera?? server nista ne store-a ?
<jelly> da
<jelly> ako klijent nije online i prisutan na kanalu u nekom trenutku, poruke su izgubljene i nikad nece doci do njega
<Hrki> fora
<Hrki> a cek, ja recimo dok napisem na kanalk
<Hrki> server automatski to posalje userima u kanal window?
<Hrki> svakom useru posebno ?
<jelly> za svakog klijenta server drzi stanje na koje kanale se spojio
<jelly> i onda mu salje poruke samo za te kanale
<jelly> "window" ne postoji sto se servera tice, to kljentski softver ima u user interfaceu
<Hrki> kuzim on sve te poruke salje u siti koš, pa ih client sortira
<jelly> server samo daje red po red, "na kanalu #x se piše y"
<Hrki> a daj mi reci koja je svrha CTCP-a ??
<Hrki> DCC mi je jasan
<Hrki> ali ne kuzim to
<jelly> pojma, svaka ctcp naredba ima svoju zasebnu namjenu
<SilverSpace> ah ako na ubuntu napravim autoremove onda mi makne neke pakete za koje kaze da nisu vise potrebni
<SilverSpace> ali jebi ga kad onda pretane radit jedan program :)
<SilverSpace> http://mojahrvatska.vecernji.hr/evo-koliko-je-novca-potrebno-za-podizanje-djece-u-americi-1105592
<Hrki> skup je to sport! :D
<Hrki> ali fascinira me da bas oni najsiromasniji imaju najvise celjadi
<Hrki> recimo, nema para za sebe, ali ima 10 djece i onda mu je drzava kriva XD
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ma ovakav bi clanak mogao napisati i kod nas
<SilverSpace> nije to svuda u americi tako 
<ivoks> nekretnine treba oporezivati
<ivoks> bolje to nego place
<SilverSpace> yep
<jelly> SilverSpace, onda eksplicitno instaliras natrag to sto ti stvarno treba, i autoremove ga nikad vise nece dirat
<SilverSpace> jelly: je kad bi znao koji je paket
<SilverSpace> jedan sam stavio tako nazad ali sad opet nest drugo trazi
<SilverSpace> nema veze glavno da radi :)
<dodobas> sto mislite koji ce biti TTF(ustasa|partizan|tudman|tito) ... na debati ?
<dodobas> 10 minuta/ 5 minuta ?
<dodobas> navodno ce onaj milanovic i onaj koji nije karamarko imat neku debatu u 20h ... ne znam jel danas il sutra
<dodobas> a sutra ..
<dodobas> http://tvprofil.net/show/4248990/tv-debata-veliko-suceljavanje
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly> jel debata olimpijski sport ili nije jos
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-12
<tonil> olla
<tonil> holla
<tonil> che pasa muchacos
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QRm37lk090
<datase> YouTube: Infected Mushroom - Becoming Insane Kamasutrance rmx - 0:07:29 - 2128 views - 4 likes / 0 dislikes
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutar
<tonil> dje si vjetre sa merkura
<vileni> jutro
<jelly> butro
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, jel' ti gosti pune mobitele ovak' ? https://www.facebook.com/Insiderinventions/videos/868083386660540/
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: odlicno!
<ivoks> investiram!
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<Hrki> jutro
<Hrki> isuse boze, odjednom mi ovaj mutavi tablet na androidu
<Hrki> automatski instalirava aplikacije
<Hrki> pa kako sam pobogu pobro spyware/trojan
<Hrki> a ne koristim ga uopce
<Hrki> tu i tamo radi telegrama
<Vlado9A> za androide kažu da su prepametni, to je vjerojatno zato :)
<jelly> androidi su obicno prenezakrpani
<jelly> plus, previse je lako omoguciti instalaciju .apk-ova iz nesigurnih izvora
<Hrki> ma jebo ga
<Hrki> ajde da koristim to svaki dan
<Hrki> ali evo prije neki 2-3 tjedna
<Hrki> kad sam ga upalil mi dolaze popupovi svaki put kad se zakljuca
<Hrki> pa sam mislio da google nema za kruv
<Hrki> pa reklame isfurava
<Hrki> kad sad svako malo mi se neka aplikacija automatski instalira
<Hrki> evo sad nedavno maps.me
<DomaMuffin> Ja svom mobitelu/tabletu vjerujem manje nego zeni :D
<DomaMuffin> jao, ovo se logira, idem pisati oporuku
<ivoks> imam jedno pitanje
<ivoks> zasto mi jos nismo nikoga iz HRT-a objesili zbog cinjenice da jos uvijek nema HD kanala?
<ivoks> al dosolovno obijesili
<ivoks> objesili cak
<DomaMuffin> zato jer se HRT-a ni ne sjetim, i namet placam platnim nalogom. 
<DomaMuffin> Osim toga, kaj necemo ovom najavljenom promjenom standarda dobiti HD ? 
<ivoks> ma kojom promjenom?
<ivoks> 2002. je HRT poceo eksperimentirati s HD-om
<ivoks> 14 godina. jebote, 14 godina
<DomaMuffin> jer, tako se bar sjecam da su pisali, imaju oni mogucnost HD emitiranja, dobrim dijelom tako i snimaju, ali ne mogu broadcastati jer $razlog
<ivoks> ma jer seru kvake
<DomaMuffin> Imas nagodinu najavljenu promjenu standarda kojom cemo slijedno mijenjati i prijemnike, izgovor za pljacku im je ovo kaj sam napisao gore
<DomaMuffin> $razlog == seru_kvake # checks
<ivoks> dvb-t2?
<DomaMuffin> Taknekaj, marginalno sam zainteresiran samo zato kaj mozda zeni opravadm kupnju novog TV-a , inace ne bi zapamtio da se nekaj uopce mijenja
<ivoks> da, t2
<ivoks> onda ce biti hd
<DomaMuffin> Tvoja primjedba s vrha stoji, kasne
<DomaMuffin> BIT ce HD kad ce i moja stara mater imat' 4K telku doma .. 
<DomaMuffin> Ahaha, tip na netu " i tak gledam samo hdmi1, hdmi2,
<DomaMuffin> hdmi3 i hdmi4 programe "
<ivoks> i ja gledam samo hdmi
<ivoks> cak vise ni to, dovraga
<ivoks> samo netflix
<DomaMuffin> :) Upalim nekaj u 22h i zazmirim isti cas :)
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/kultura/film-i-tv/prica-o-majci-ciji-je-sin-nestao-najvaznija-je-serija-ovog-ljeta/4606721/
<ivoks> ovo sam pogledao na netflixu
<ivoks> pa nije nes
<vileni> stranger things?
<vileni> ok je serija, bas da je najvaznija ovog ljeta tesko :)
<Hrki> ivoks: jer su drzavni uhljebi i boli ih :D
<Hrki> isto onaj pacijent koji je radio stranice zavoda u silverlightu :D
<DomaMuffin> Ahaha, Etiopljani dobili posebnu pozivnicu na OI , jer su slabije zastupljena zemlja. Precjednik plivacke federacije na OI umjesto najboljeg - poslao sina :) 
<DomaMuffin> http://www.news.com.au/sport/olympics/how-did-robel-kiros-habte-qualify-to-swim-in-the-olympics/news-story/2783dad25053c498f81fc164f3c1ee5a
<jelly> ivoks, kakve veze ima HRT sa HD kanalima?  Pitaj OiV.
<jelly> i content providere.
<jelly> posta ima 10-ak HD kanala, ali se gle cuda PLAĆAJU
<DomaMuffin> jelly, al svejedno, svaki se mjesec X kuna slije u HRT, zakaj ne emitiraju u HDu ? Placeni su , unaprijed i bez nuzne voljnosti onih koji placaju
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://goo.gl/9lvqS3
<DomaMuffin> Miro, Miro, jesil' nocas sviroooooo 
<SilverSpace> kurcu svirek mirek
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: jos se nisam oporavio 
<SilverSpace> 70% tek
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWNOEDTJOIo
<datase> YouTube: Krađa punjaca el.vozila u primostenu - 0:00:47 - 946 views - 0 likes / 0 dislikes
<jelly> Mmike, lol, provider za fly je mozda izgubio i disk i backupe
<jelly> tj. "backup, kakav backup"
<vileni> kakav vam je to provider
<jelly> <IwA> nema nicega, kazu kako su imali nepredvidjeni i nemoguci kvar (kao kompletan RAID ispao)
<DomaMuffin> jelly, smijes na bilo koji nacin dojaviti tko je provider ? 
<jelly> contabo
<DomaMuffin> Da znam di se prijavit'kao junior admin :) 
<jelly> da znas koga ne koristit?
<DomaMuffin> margina za zajeb je ocito  negdje u beskraju
<DomaMuffin> Nene , no-worries pos'o :)
<DomaMuffin> radis, sjebes, nist
<jelly> mislim, sam sam si kriv sto nisam radio backup (niceg osim svog mailboxa)
<DomaMuffin> placa dodje
<DomaMuffin> :)
<jelly> i svi preostali admini su mislili da valjda neko (drugi) radi backup
<DomaMuffin> Jebo te ! Znaci da se ni ne dokumentira nish, osim billinga ! 
 * DomaMuffin pishe CV
<DomaMuffin> kol'ko korisnika su ujebali ? 
<jelly> ne znam, info iz druge ruke
<jelly> in other news, ni ja nisam napravio backup report za virtualke vec par mjeseci (otkad se kolega koji je radio report prebacio u drugi odjel)
<DomaMuffin> To se ne radi samo ?
<DomaMuffin> Ja ni ne znam koliko reporta radim :) Mislim, znam kad sjebem cron :)
<DomaMuffin> I kad krepa ta virtualka :)
<jelly> samo se pise u log
<jelly> na dva vcentra
<DomaMuffin> :) Milinica
 * DomaMuffin gleda kak' se bulbasor' pretvara u bulbasaura :) #delamdoma
<jelly> al mrzi me gledat fajlove na windowsima, sad gledam shareati to na linux pa analizirati tamo
<DomaMuffin> napravi da se samo sve :) 
<DomaMuffin> Sigurno nemas drugog posla :)
<jelly> well, to je 1 od 45 otvorenih poslova ;-)
<jelly> meanwhile in academia: https://hardsci.wordpress.com/2016/08/11/everything-is-fucked-the-syllabus/
<ruthr> hmm .. powebeam ac 400 .. 8km samo 40/20
<Hrki> e decki, koji je danas najbolji tool za provjeru ranjivosti na serveru i sl ?
<SilverSpace> kljesta za zicu
<jelly> to je za rjesenje svih ranjivosti ;-)
<jelly> ok.  SKORO svih.
<Hrki> dobro osim toga
<Hrki> pa bas gledam tih pizdarija ima kolko os
<Hrki> poodle, freak, moodle, heartblead, picke materine...
<Hrki> pa kad ce vise kak spada napravit te prozokole za zastitu
<jelly> krivo razmisljas.  Uvijek ce biti rupa.
<ruthr> stavis pravi OS 
<ruthr> a ne igracke
<Hrki> pa te pizdarije i jesu na pravom os-u :D
<ruthr> kojem .. 
<jelly> rut implicira da su linux-based OS-ovi igracke
<ruthr> jelly ne .. to su prozori .. linux je nesto izmedu 
<jelly> iako ih ima sto razlicitih, a neki od njih su prilicno dobri u prevenciji
<jelly> (subgraph, za desktop, je recentan primjer)
<Hrki> pa kakve veze ima koji je os dok je recimo openssl ranjiv
<ruthr> jel se ko igrao sa wifi-em na 5GHz i recimo na udaljenostima vecim od 7km ?
<Hrki> ili ovi papani stave backdoor u unrealircd..
<jelly> ima ako OS ne koristi openssl
<Hrki> a jebiga, pa svi su koristili bind pa je i tamo bilo sranja
<jelly> vidi openbsd, forkali i sad imaju libressl
<Hrki> a jebiga jelly ipak je openssl bio wide used
<DomaMuffin> Ono kad ti linux vurbiliti s*ebe windowse :) Em ti "linux subsystem for windows" :)
<Hrki> jelly: recimo onaj bedasti webtrc vunl
<Hrki> djeluje na chrome, firefoxu
<Hrki> neovisno koji os :D
<Hrki> kaj da koristim, operu?? :D
<ruthr> lynx :)
<DomaMuffin> curl
<ruthr> morze code ..
<ruthr> pa di si muffincicu 
<ruthr> rodila zena ?
<ruthr> :P
<DomaMuffin> Polako. Prosinac ili nagodinu
<DomaMuffin> E'o, radim od doma. 
<DomaMuffin> najgori dio testiranja mi je drkanje s seleniumom, radim pre rijetko da bi se iceg sjecao u iducoj iteraciji
<ruthr> kak je tebi ljepo .. od doma mozes radit
<DomaMuffin> Je, ima dobrih strana
<DomaMuffin> Bar sad dok je zena doma, super je ustat s radnog stolca i sjesti za trpezu
<DomaMuffin> Inace je bezveze, nitko na ircu nema sise, trosim svoju struju
<ruthr> hahaha .. 
<ruthr> ma necu sad biti prost .. a nije ni red 
<Hrki> haha
<DomaMuffin> A nemas kaj, i dete je doma, nemrem fukat' :)
<Hrki> lync :)
<Hrki> x
<Hrki> pa to jos postoji? :)
<ruthr> naravno da postoji :)
<ruthr> pa posaljes ga po sladoled ;)
<DomaMuffin> ruthr, ima 5 godina i na cesti sam po kojoj se ide 100km/h ( doslovno) :( 
<ruthr> auuu . nemate lezece ?
<DomaMuffin> Jedino kaj mogu postic sominjanjem sladoleda je da nakon 16h moram ici zeni po sladoled :)
<DomaMuffin> Imao zebru. Ali je zgrada iza nepreglednog zavoja :) 
<DomaMuffin> A cesta mi je pista 
<DomaMuffin> Sto je nelose dok iides doma 
<ruthr> jel mi bitan duplex za wifi link na 8km .. izdovjena lokacija .. teta koja ce sjedit za pc-em i imat tlf .. mozda pogleda tu i tamo koji xxx uradak .. uglavnom cita novine 
<DomaMuffin> ako je jedna teta .. nece biti bitno dok ne okine prvi torrent :)
<ruthr> a nece valjda
<DomaMuffin> Cim ti je odgovor "nece valjda", bitno ti je :) 
<DomaMuffin> Nije bitno samo ako ju ozete ignorirati kad se pocne zaliti, a bude
<DomaMuffin> E, a kaj teta dela, promatra ptice 8km od zadnjeg interneta ? 
<DomaMuffin> Ja bi joj kupio onaj tele2 bezicni internet divajs
<DomaMuffin> i caobok
<ruthr> fora je sto se garantira 15/15 a postojeci setup nemoze to isporucit .. preniska je lokacija i zaklonjena di je teta
<DomaMuffin> Aneksirajte ugovor.
<DomaMuffin> Da prostis, jebe vam se za jednog klijenta , ako nece tako kako moze
<ruthr> ma nije jedan .. velik kljen sa 4 izdvojene lokacije 
<ruthr> a jellyjeva firma to dogovorila sve .. :P
<DomaMuffin> Onda ce vas ta lokacija kostati taman toliko da ujebe profit koji imate od klijenta, nema veze, referenca ostaje :)
<ruthr> nece nas . njih ce :P
<DomaMuffin> Zakaj onda vodimo ovaj razgovor ? Sve treba, eskaliraj :)
<ruthr> https://postimg.org/image/pgfy4ve57/
<ruthr> zato sto je limit vec odreden :) i potrosen . :P
<DomaMuffin> Da, menadzeri su morali dobiti bonuse prije godisnjeg. 
<DomaMuffin> Suosjecam
<ruthr> https://postimg.org/image/c4u3i1c97/
<DomaMuffin> prd@genericki testovi
<ruthr> jebiga .. nemogu trenutno druge ..
<DomaMuffin> Samo velim 
<DomaMuffin> to je neki ubiquity ? Nemas nikaj skuplje za turit' tam? 
<ruthr> nema .. to je valent t. sugerirao doticnoj firmi 
<DomaMuffin> jel kod ubiquitia ne imat duplex ima smisla ? Koliko citam, oni koriste svoj protokol koji predvidi slotove za pakete u oba smjera
<DomaMuffin> Hocurec, dobro je sugerirao, stavi duplex
<DomaMuffin> A to kaj nije 15/15, jebi ga 
<ruthr> ma ok je oprema .. nisam se do sad igrao sa AC .. al stvarno ima propusnost tamo di je opticke vidljivosti .. ili recimo na krace udaljenosti 
<DomaMuffin> Jel imas nacina stavit' nekaj na pol puta ? 
<DomaMuffin> 8km je fina udaljenost za ovakvu opremu
<ruthr> https://postimg.org/image/68aohl5zf/
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam znao imati gore rezultate, na manjoj udaljenosti , s skuplom opremom :)
<DomaMuffin> o0o0o
<ruthr> to je plan .. da se stavi nesto izmedu posto nema trenutno opticke vidljivosti
<DomaMuffin> Nda, 2km
<ruthr> imam na 5.5km ~100/100
<DomaMuffin> Ima tko iskustva s "plitkim" serverima, kak se shine stavljaju ako ih zelim ledja o ledja montirat?
<DomaMuffin> Idem guglat' model ormara, mozda bi to bilo pametnije :)
<ivoks> tezak zivot
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/q81/p280x280/13903206_10210324059198343_8695774051995501634_n.jpg?oh=2cb8fe72d52d162447e49d20ecbdc7a8&oe=584E29A2
<ivoks> tlaka
<ivoks> da nisam open source developer, bilo bi mi bolje u zivotu
<ivoks> stogod vi rekli
<ivoks> greylisting pomaze
<ivoks> omogucavam ga svuda opet
<DomaMuffin> koliko ti to odlozi primitak maila kod klijenta ? 
<SilverSpace> bilo kuda kita svuda
<ipozgaj> Quita
<SilverSpace> halt
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-13
<SilverSpace> subota
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> zajeban
<vileni> haha, kaze ubuntu average weight of laptop 3kg
<vileni> ili se prodaje jako puno asus rogova ili racunaju da ljudi koriste laptope starije od 7 godina
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: možda notebookove ne računaju pod laptope :)
<SilverSpace> ah rucak
<BotaniCar_> Kak je lepo bit' solo doma <3 
<BotaniCar_> rakija u 13h :) 
<BotaniCar_> Zvucim k'o dete, jeld'
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: pa jebote mogo si zvat :) 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, kaj, da ne budem sam ? To je zeljeno stanje tebra! Ovdje sam se nas'o samo zato jer za stolom motam pljugu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> fina mi janjetina za jest 
<SilverSpace> ali
<SilverSpace> posljije nemres ruke oprati 
<SilverSpace> smrad pod nos
<jelly> rukavice
<SilverSpace> bas :)
<BotaniCar_> Hahahaha :) 
<BotaniCar_> Joj vis, imam ja neke smrznute divljaci u skrinji, mog'o bi se nekim nestandardnim mesom pocastit' !
<Vlado9A> poslije rucka je najbolje onako lagano prilec' :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> uh jesmo ih konacno dobili 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-14
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> ha, reno 4 http://imgur.com/gallery/YKDAs2v
<SilverSpace> nautilus u 16.10 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/rename.png
<Vlado9A> lol
<SilverSpace> fora je kaj ne
<Vlado9A> skoro :)
<infy_> Nautilus je nekakav filemanager?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-07
<pav> jutro
<pav> [SECURITY] [DSA 3927-1] Several vulnerabilities have been discovered in the Linux kernel that may lead to a privilege escalation, denial of service or information leaks.
 * hbogner postaje baustelac
<hbogner> jebes ti informatiku, ovi deru ko ludi
<hbogner> majstor za vodu kaze mjesec dana cekanja i da ne kazem koju cifru trazi
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> Kaima, momcine ? 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, gradjevinsko, vodoinstalatesko, molerski radovi, plus provlacenje struje, mrece i televizije kroz stan
<BotaniCar> Pih, znaci da si se opario, oklen ti nekretnina , da imas po cemu raditi ? :D
<hbogner> BotaniCar, duznicko/kreditno ropstvo
<BotaniCar> hbogner: a ti stedi dok ne skupis dovoljno, nitko nas nije silio na kredu :) Si na dugo uzeo ? 
<hbogner> 16 godina
<hbogner> sto prije to bolje
<pav> k'o buraz Ante Starčević...
<BotaniCar> Samo Radića imam za frenda, pave :) 
<BotaniCar> hbogner: tocno tak kak velis :) 
<pav> Meni je Jelačić postao doseg
<BotaniCar> o0o0o
<BotaniCar> Rijetko ga vidim, svejedno mi je drag :)
<pav> rijetko?
<pav> Radića ili Jelačića?
<BotaniCar> Jelacica :) 
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/r3VtJ7iW8Dk # slayer u najboljem izdanju 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Slayer - Daj Ribu :: Duration: 00:24 :: Views: 64,437 uploaded by tvbunker1 :: 571 likes :: 11 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-08
<ivoks> jutro
<hbogner> o/
<ivoks> dakle, sok i nevjerica
<ivoks> zove me erstecardclub i veli da sam prekrsio uvjete poslovanja i da ce HNB odraditi nadzor nad mojim transakcijama
<ivoks> reko, ha?
<ivoks> da se ne moze sa PayPala isplatiti na visa karticu
<ivoks> kao, to se ne smije u RH
<ivoks> reko, pa platio sam porez na to i sve uplate uredno vodim u knjigama
<ivoks> ne, to se ne moze, oduzet ce mi karticu
<ivoks> wtf
<jelly> lol, cek, i kako onda da si isplatim eure sa paypala?
<ivoks> ne znam
<jelly> jesu rekli koji tocno uvjeti su navodno prekrseni
<ivoks> Što se tiče samih transakcija putem Paypala, kartična shema VISA ih dozvoljava i kao takve mi ih prihvaćamo. S druge strane, kao financijska institucija, u obvezi smo poštivati i regulatorni okvir, u dijelu praćenja transakcija klijenata, a transakcije putem Paypala, zbog svojih specifičnosti, karakteriziramo kao složene i neobične,  i o njima vodimo posebnu evidenciju, koja podliježe nadzoru 
<ivoks> našeg regulatora, Hrvatske Narodne banke.
<ivoks> veli ona meni
<ivoks> to je nakon sto sam odgovorio sa 'koji kurac?' na ovo:
<ivoks> Želimo Vam skrenuti pozornost da,korištenje kartice sa svrhom primanja sredstava u korist kartične partije predstavlja povredu Općih uvjeta Okvirnog ugovora za izdavanje i korištenje kartica koje izdaje ECC, sukladno kojima se kartica može koristiti isključivo za bezgotovinsko plaćanje na prodajnim mjestima ili podizanje gotovine na bankomatima ili posebno označenim prodajnim mjestima.
<ivoks> Uplate koje primate od trećih osoba, morate primati sukladno Zakonu, dakle na žiro račun, a ne na kreditnu karticu.
<ivoks> Upozoravamo Vas da ovakvo poslovanje s karticom smatramo visoko rizičnim, te ove uplate mogu biti predmet nadzora regulatornih tijela, čiji smo obveznik.
<BotaniCar> Sve kaj je navela je nadzor, nek' nadziru, pa sto ? 
<BotaniCar> Podlijeze nadzoru, ok, next
<jelly> znači dizanje bi trebalo raditi na karticu deviznog žiro računa, a ne na kreditnu, oh well
<ivoks> a ne mozes na ziro
<ivoks> to paypal nudi samo za SAD i UK, ako se dobro sjecam
<jelly> valjalo bi probati, kaj paypal zna jel moja visa electron tekuci ili ziro ili kurac
<ivoks> visa electron ce raditi
<ivoks> al meni erstebanka ne daje visu electron
<jelly> ahahaha :-)
<jelly> a mislio sam da je pbz najgora
<jelly> kolega sad prebacuje sve iz pbz, hpb mu je dao ponudu za kredit koja ima 30k€ manje kamata za platit
<ivoks> puno banka ne daju visu electron za business
<ivoks> mislim da ni RBA nece dati
<jelly> oh well, kao osoba sam uredno dobio visu electron za žirac
<jelly> a za business još uvijek nemam pojma
<vileni_> kad sa crontab -e uletis u nano, znas da je developer to postavljao
<ivoks> zena mi ne zeli prebaciti sredstva na ziro racun
<ivoks> ne vjerujem
<BotaniCar> vileni_: a sta bi trebo i emacs upast, pa da nikad ne izadjes ? :D
<BotaniCar> *u
<ivoks> jos ce me optuziti za terorirzam
<vileni_> BotaniCar: u emacsu nisam nikad bio, ni slucajno ni namjerno :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: akos e mozes vratiti par linija iznad, citirao si dvije tvrdnje djelatnice banke u kojima spominju nadzor racuna. To je ok. No, spomenuo si i oduzimanje kartice, zasto ? 
<ivoks> zato jer sam prekrisio uvjete koristenja kartice
<ivoks> ona se ne smije koristiti za primanje novca, navodno (iako to nigdje ne pise)
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Majko isusova. A dobro, nek' si rezu grane na kojima sjede
<ivoks> sad se poziva na zakon o pranju novca
<ivoks> da su takve transakcije sumnjive itd
<BotaniCar> OK, sumnjive su i biti ce nadzirane. Velim, u redu je to ( nije, ali nije tema) , ali kakvo oduzimanje :) Znaju oni da zive od tvojih para ? :) 
<ivoks> (1) Obveznik je dužan, pod uvjetima određenima ovim Zakonom, obaviti dubinsku analizu stranke u sljedećim slučajevima:
<ivoks> 2. pri svakoj transakciji u vrijednosti od 105.000,00 kuna i više, bez obzira na to je li riječ o jednokratnoj transakciji ili o više transakcija koje su međusobno očigledno povezane i koje ukupno dosežu vrijednost od 105.000,00 kuna i više,
<ivoks> jebote zakon
<ivoks> znaci, ako dobijem povisicu...
<ivoks> morat ce me dubinski analizirati svaki put kad dobijem placu :D
<BotaniCar> Neka bar nesto rade .. 
<ivoks> rekao sam joj da mi posalje zahtjev za raskid ugovora
<ivoks> nabijem ih
<ivoks> na kraju ispada da sam trebao to s paypala povuci na svoj privatni racun
<ivoks> i nitko me nista ne bi pitao
<ivoks> ne bi platio porez, nis
<ivoks> sve na crno, u dzep
<ivoks> ovako, hoces biti posten, i onda te jebu
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> idem traziti drugu banku
<ivoks> hpb, otp, zaba ili pbz
<ivoks> https://www.erstebank.rs/sr/Pravna-lica/usluge/platne-kartice/visa-business-electron
<ivoks> u srbiji ima, kod nas ne
<ivoks> ili rba
<ivoks> ma ne idem natrag tamo
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> poslao vipu mail 28.7.
<ivoks> vec odustao od ocekivanja da ce odgovoriti
<ivoks> sad odgovore
<ivoks> toppostaju i izmijene moj mail!
<ivoks> promijene datum svuda da kaze da je poslano danas
<ivoks> hahahahahaha
<ivoks> ja mora da zivim u nekom paralelnom svemiru jer mi ovdje sve izgleda jadno i smijesno :)
<jelly> lol, promijenili su quote?
<ivoks> da
<jelly> nemam riječi
<hbogner> pa daaa, promjene tekst u mailu i "NEMA" nikakvih tragova da je mail poslan ranije :D
<jelly> to je kleveta
<jelly> doslovno ti stavlja riječi koje nisi rekao u usta
<ivoks> promijenili su header, da budem precizniji
<ivoks> 'Sent: 08.08.2017 12:39
<ivoks> a original:
<ivoks> Date: Fri, 28 Jul 2017 07:55:36 +0000
<jelly> format datuma je krivi za mail, al to mozda nijhov outlook tak trga
<jelly> jel to netko upravo probio zvucni zid nad zg
<jelly> ili je nesto grunulo u blizini tresnjevackog placa
<vileni_> mislim da su rekli da ce letiti danas
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-09
<BotaniCar> jelly: ping! 
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas limuna ? Mislim, tvoji jel imaju za prodat' :)
<vileni_> sta nije nesto kasnije sezona tome?
<sillysloft> jos misec dva
<BotaniCar> receno mi je da ovisi o tome kako sadis, ako imas plastenike ili kajvec, mozes imati cijelu godinu
<vileni_> btw, kupila zena cetvrtinu lubenice jucer, ~5kg
<vileni_> sjecam se kad sam cijele kupovao da su tek malo teze
<BotaniCar> woohoo, lubenjara, moram i ja danas 
<ivoks> ljubenjice
<jelly> BotaniCar: nisu jos ni blizu
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/BotanicarZagreb/ # potkralo me 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, pajser u ruke i u fizicki obracun
<ivoks> vise od 10% tesla 3 'narucitelja' vec odustalo
<CrazyLemon> znači nema jih više 500k nego ~450k ? :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zna li se zasto ? Dugo cekanje na proizvod ili nesto drugo ? 
<ivoks> da, 3g za isporuku
<BotaniCar> A OK, to ne govori nista protiv vozila vec nesto o tih 10% ljudi 
<ivoks> 10% drop out govori sve samo o vozilu i njegovoj izradi, ne o ljudima
<ivoks> ako 10% ljudi odustaje od uplacenog proizvoda
<ivoks> onda mora da je jako los ili je rijec o prijevari
<ivoks> baci oko na reviewe za filip loreti satove
<ivoks> lik je kasnio samo 2 mjeseca
<jelly> ili je cekati na model auta 3 godine smijesno
<ivoks> skoro ga objesili
<ivoks> a 3 godine; nesto radis krivo
<ivoks> i dalje primaju vise narudzbi u tjedan dana nego li ce biti u mogucnosti isporuciti u jednom mjesecu kada proizvodnja dosegne vrhunac
<ivoks> dakle tih 3 godine ce postati 5
<ivoks> 5 godina za auto je cijela jedna generacija
<jelly> scaling out: you're doing it wrong
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> posalje moj racunovodja JOPPD obrazac za place i to
<ivoks> i bam, ne prolazi
<ivoks> isti koji je prolazio do sad
<ivoks> zove poreznu, ovi vele da ne znaju zasto
<ivoks> nakon 2 sata ustanove da ne prolazi zbog krivog prireza za opcinu murter-kornati
<ivoks> na pitanje; sto je krivo, ne znaju odgovor
<ivoks> kad ih se pita 'pa dobro, koliki je prirez', vele da ne znaju, da je bio 6% do sad
<ivoks> i onda na nekoj opskurnoj stranici
<ivoks> http://www.obracun-placa.com/index.php/prirez/opcina-murter-kornati-sifra-6173-stopa-prireza-8-do-sada-6-primjena-od-01-08-2017/
<ivoks> nadjes da je opcina promijenila visinu prireza na 8%
<jelly> to je 33% vishe :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas prognozu kad bu limuna ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ovi limuni od mame iza kuce cvjetaju 2-3-4 puta godisnje
 * BotaniCar ugnjavljen od dece da bi soka 
<jelly> i uglavnom nisu za prodaju, osim kad ih je previse kao prosle i pretprosle godine 
<ivoks> kak netko usred godine promijeni stopu prireza
<jelly> ove godine ih je valjda bilo presuho
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne morash prodati, budemo trampili nekaj ! 
<BotaniCar> jelly: bas mi stigli neki krumpiri i tikve iz Bjelovara :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: da, ali ih ima malo i jos su2 mjeseca sitni
<jelly> smokva je zato rodila super
<jelly> note to self: mlijeko od smokve je alergen samo takav
<jelly> tikve velis
<jelly> napravili savijacu od tikve i zrnatog sira da se ne baci, bila izvrsna
<BotaniCar> Mi volimo tikve izdubiti pa napuniti s kojecime, pa takvo prekriti folijom i u pec. No, zadnje smo ih mljeli i radili popecke s sirom ( isto da se ne baci ) :) 
<ivoks> https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserReviews-g2034462-d2533942-r510046948-Jamming_Adventures-Murter_Murter_Island_Sibenik_Knin_County_Dalmatia.html#REVIEWS
<ivoks> nije da se hvalim :)
<jelly> "skoro nismo otisli jer nema ni jedne ocjene sa 4 zvjezdice, samo 5"
<ivoks> https://e-porezna.porezna-uprava.hr/Prijava.aspx
<ivoks> eporezna je prestala raditi na linuxu
<ivoks> a radilo je
<ivoks> eh?
<ivoks> jednom kad kliknem radi
<ivoks> drugi put ne radi
<ivoks> kakva je to aplikacija, pobogu?
<ivoks> isssss KAKVA BAGRA!
<ivoks> u mojoj poreznoj kartici pise da sam duzan za doprinose za 8. mjesec
<ivoks> i da ja sad idem vaditi potvrdu o stanju duga, dobio bi odbijenicu i pisalo bi da sam duzan
<ivoks> a rok za uplatu doprinosa u 8. mjesecu je 15.8.
<ivoks> koji je njima k
<ivoks> cak mi i kamate racunaju!
<obrut> dzabe ovim Arapima sva nafta i pare kad im je internet u kurcu
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-10
<sillysloft> https://twitter.com/laura_nobilis/status/894734832596508674
<ivoks> sad cu zvati tele2 non stop
<ivoks> ovo je smijesno
<ivoks> 1mbit je super rezultat
<infy-> 2g?
<ivoks> ma ne, povezan je na 4g
<ivoks> ali nis ne prolazi
<jelly> u puli sam u kuci vidio od AP-ova 2x Tele2 pokucni, 1xoptimu, 1x iskon, i 3x custom SSID, i moj mobitel treci "pokucni" SIM
<ivoks> veli australka
<ivoks> da nije smjela roditeljima reci da ide u hrvatsku
<ivoks> da im je rekla tek kad je vec otisla
<jelly> jer je... opasno?
<ivoks> jer da tamo misle kako mi koljemo ljude
<jelly> lol
<ivoks> veli da za onu australku koju su nasli u moru u dubrovniku prije par godina
<ivoks> da su za nju u australiji rekli da je zaklana, raskomadana i bacena u more
<ivoks> kad sam joj rekao kako je imala ozljede od pada, a ne klanja i kako policija jos nije zakljucila je li nesretan slucaj, samoubojstvo ili ubojstvo, samo me gledala
<ivoks> tam su rekli da smo vec i nasli tko ju je ubio, ali da ga necemo zatvoriti
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-11
<pav> jutar
<hbogner> o/
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-12
<sillyslux> https://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=27919
<jelly> ono kad nekome ne smijes reci sto mu prezime znaci
<jelly> <paulkurchina> hi guys. are there any hazards to run current firefox manually downloaded from mozilla.org, instead of just relying on debian's esr channel in stretch?
<jelly> ili je to ipak namjerno, ip iz slovenije
<CrazyLemon> nema u sloveniji paulova
<CrazyLemon> :D
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-06
<ivoks> yay... spam
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-07
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo nikad nije toliko bilo ovih padobranaca na kanalu 
<jelly> spam
<jelly> ne spamaju jer je kanal sad podešen smiju pisati samo irc klijenti koji su se identificirali putem NickServ bota
<CrazyLemon> koji chan mode je da mogu pisat samo identificirani?
<sillyslux> +r
<jelly> ne, to je da mogu joinati samo identificirani
<jelly> +q $~a
<jelly> je za utišati sve koji nisu identificirani
<sillyslux> ah
<jelly> ak staviš +r imaš problem sa pravim korisnicima koji nisu id'ani
<jelly> onda moraš još napraviti spillover / ban-forward kanal gdje idu svi koji ne mogu ući, i gledati tamo dal ima neki pravi korisnik
<hrvoje> pa kaj je problem da se registriraju? ima sve skupa 20ak korisnika :)
<jelly> TIL: ubuntu uopce ne testira stvari koje su u universe, ni malo
<jelly> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mzNrws3Kpm/ netko je "zakrpao" CVE, i nije ni jednom testirao da li se paket moze upgradeati
<jelly> (ne moze, postinst sa $1 == configure ima adduser --system bez provjere)
<SakiKnn> dobravecer
<SakiKnn> danas sam sastavio novu knfiguraciju
<SakiKnn> i sve je bilo ok, cak sam instalirao win
<SakiKnn> sad se upali, ali nikako nemam sliku na monitoru, monitor je isravan
<SakiKnn> druge graficke nemam u PCI slotu
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-08
<ivoks> napali spameri
<obrut> ono kad otvoris obicni editor, stisnes o, ispise se o, lupas po escapeu, stisnes o, ispise se o :P i onda skuzis kakav si kreten :)
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> ooo
<SilverSpace> vruce mi jeeee
<jelly> pali klimu
<SilverSpace> upaljena u drugoj sobi :)
<jelly> meni je zima, buraz zahtijeva nižu radnu temperaturu zbog integriranih 110kg slojeva izolacije
<SilverSpace> drugi tjedan idem u nabavku novo racunalo 
<SilverSpace> na koliko ° drzis klimu 
<jelly> 25
<jelly> i 26 je ok kad cirkulira zrak
<SilverSpace> pa to je ok moja je na isto termometar pokazuje 26
<jelly> da al ak je u drugoj sobi onda nemaš cirkulaciju
<SilverSpace> da u drugoj sobi nema 30 tu kod racunala
<SilverSpace> dnevno skupim preko 15litara vode
<SilverSpace> trebao bi izbušiti rupu u zidu između soba i staviti ventilator za po ljeti :)
<SilverSpace> to bi i napravio da nije od betona :)
<jelly> bentilator na vrata
<SilverSpace> slabo je to probao
<obrut> SilverSpace: vruce ? navrati malo do mene :)
<SilverSpace> u kakvom si ti paklu :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: ^^
<ivoks> ffs i spam
<ivoks> obrut: i know the feeling
<ivoks> obrut: ali ukrast cu ti taj citat :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: https://www.yr.no/place/Saudi_Arabia/Riyadh/Riyadh/ :)
<hrvoje> koje sranje od vremena, auto mi stajao na suncu ... valjda je bilo 50 nutra
<sillyslux__> to poslovno?
<sillyslux__> obrut, 300km do mora?
<SilverSpace> obrut: ideš ti se kuhaš ;:)
<sillyslux__> odo ja se smocit sad za jedno 5 minuta
<sillyslux__> kastelanski zaljev
<sillyslux__> kad pojedem cikn burger
<obrut> sillyslux__: poslovno :)
<obrut> sillyslux__: jel itko ide ovamo turisticki ? :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: jel se ti to spremaš za pirate u somaliji :)
<sillyslux__> pa u dubaju ljudi ide
<obrut> sillyslux__: to je druga drzava :)
<sillyslux__> a i nije ti daleko
<obrut> dubai i abu dhabi (koji mi je drazi iskreno od dubaia) su totalno druga prica od ovdje
<sillyslux__> https://www.dobartek.hr/totos-burger-bar?ref=small#jelo-30660
<obrut> u emiratima i cuge i kurvi (nije da sam konzumirao ista od toga)... ovdje samo cekam kad ce mi netko odrezat ruku ili glavu jer sam nesto krivo reko ili gestikuliro :)
<SilverSpace> bemti nema se Hrvati kupili 44000 auta ove godine 20% više nego lani u isto vrijeme
<sillyslux__> ruku se rize kad se krade, ako je nesto s curama onda...
<SilverSpace> ja nikako da skupim lovu ili da dobijem na lotu
<sillyslux__> haha ne trosi na loto
<obrut> sillyslux__: manje trosi na razuzdan zivot pa ces skupit :)
<obrut> jebemti completion :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: manje trosi na razuzdan zivot pa ces skupit :)
<SilverSpace> Lik pred oltarom: bože molim te da mi daš glavni zgoditak na lotu Bog: daj već jednom uplati 
<SilverSpace> sillyslux__: mah to je ulaganje :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: trošio bi da imam 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> evo u poslu sam možda me uzmu kinezi za pelješki :) https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DkD-ZvxW4AUn8DC?format=jpg
<sillyslux__> ooooh
<SilverSpace> prva faza gotova 
<sillyslux__> kako si dosat?
<SilverSpace> sad smo cekamo drvo za poprecne daske
<sillyslux__> u cizme?
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DkER2SYW0AEcLFN?format=jpg
<SilverSpace> ima stari 
<SilverSpace> koji samo da se nije prepolovio pa smo sad novi izgradili 
<sillyslux__> ahaha, dobro! ti i susjed?
<sillyslux__> pa ovi novi ipak izgleda cvrstci
<obrut> SilverSpace: gdje je to ?
<sillyslux__> u vrtlu
<sillyslux__> nisam jos bia a slike sam vidia
<SilverSpace> sillyslux__: iza zgrade iamo potok i pokraj njega na nicijoj zemlji su vrtovi tj. gradskoj zemlji 
<SilverSpace> sve dok ne nikne neko naselje sto se tu nece dogoditi dugo dugo jer dubrava nije interesantna za ivestitore
<obrut> SilverSpace: hmm, nije mi se cinilo da tamo ima tako uredjen potok :)
<sillyslux__> pa ipak je uredeno, da vidis u mene, prica se u selu da je u mene najgore, prasuma
<sillyslux__> bilo bi me zao
<sillyslux__> da me nije briga
<SilverSpace> obrut: uništili ga napravili kanal a ne potok
<SilverSpace> ima još jedan taj je i gori kaj su napravili 
<SilverSpace> u tom drugom bilo pastrva Å¡arana i drugih riba sad su izbetonirali i preko ljeta nestane i vode
<SilverSpace> sto se prije nikada nije dogodilo 
<SilverSpace> https://www.google.hr/maps/@45.8412223,16.0623969,118m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=hr
<SilverSpace> evo stari se vidi :)
<SilverSpace> most mislim 
<SilverSpace> potok Trnava
<SilverSpace> https://www.google.hr/maps/place/45%C2%B050'30.6%22N+16%C2%B003'42.0%22E/@45.8418333,16.0608746,334m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m6!3m5!1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d45.8418382!4d16.0616789?hl=hr
<SilverSpace> tu sam ja tj moj vrt
<SilverSpace> ono u desnom kutu te parcele je roštilj :)
<jelly> ođe je more
<jelly> da kucnem u drvo, novi kompjuter doma je stabilniji od starog... up 26 days, 10:36, 11 users,  load average: 0.09, 0.23, 0.25
<jelly> a i daljinski od klime prek kineskog oblaka isto radi stabilno
<sillyslux__> more sporko, nista propustile niste
<sillyslux__> 19:10:32 up 22 days, 10:30,  7 users,  load average: 0.06, 0.10, 0.17
<hrvoje> jelly: kaj si uzeo, kakvu kantu?
<hrvoje> ryzen? :D
<CrazyLemon> ryzen kanta..pha!
 * CrazyLemon also on ryzen
<sillyslux__> znade li ko slucajno koliko mb ce mi potrosit ubuntu netinstall?
<sillyslux__> pitat cu u #ubuntu
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-09
<obrut> CrazyLemon: koji ryzen imas ?
<hrvoje> ryzen je zakon, prvi put da sam doživio na desktopu imat 8+8 coreova
<obrut> vis, meni na desktopu dovoljan integ g4560 :) ali mi treba za kucne servere nesto s puno coreova :)
<obrut> s/integ/intel/
<jelly> hrvoje, da ryzen i pol, mos mislit, Lenovo M83 desktop sa i3-4130 kao Å¡to ima po firmi, za 900kn
<jelly> cim manje da zuji i da trosi, ali da moze stati 16-32 memorije
<jelly> jos sam izvadio graficku vani
<hrvoje> nije ni to loše :) ryzen iznenađujuće štedljiv btw, mislim da je moj TDP oko 65W, tak nešto
<hrvoje> još ak imaš SSD i pasivni hladnjak ... zen tišina
<CrazyLemon> obrut 1600 :)
<hrvoje> koji gušt kad ošineš make -j16 i sve letiiiiiiiii :)
<obrut> zadjih godina sve rjedje pokrecem make :)
<obrut> jel netko kompajliro kernel zadnjih godina ? koliko to sad traje ? :)
<obrut> na modernim cpuovima ?
<hrvoje> kernel nisam već dugo, ali dosta drugih stvari jesam i fakat se ubrzalo :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> prošo na 18.04 i vidi vraga unity radi i dalje
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da 18.04 bolje radi nekako glađe i brze
<ivoks> i tak
<ivoks> mercedes izlazi iz biznisa proizvodnje osobnih automobila
<SilverSpace> ma da
<hrvoje> seriously?!
<SilverSpace> proizvodit ce tenkove 
<ivoks> da, nece se to desiti u sljedecih 5 godina
<jelly> kad, 2030?
<ivoks> ali... sljedece godine vec pocinju s taxi servisom koji ce koristiti autonomna vozila
<ivoks> dakle, taxi bez vozaca
<ivoks> a ako gledamo poslovni model...
<ivoks> samo je jedan nacin za pobijediti teslu (koja je ionako dokazala da im trenutno poslovni model ne vrijedi nis)
<ivoks> a to je da preskocis taj korak i odes korak dalje
<ivoks> autonomna elektricna vozila; osobna voznja postaje proslost
<jelly> fala kurcu
<jelly> bar ce manje idiota ubijati druge po cestama
<ivoks> nisu oni rekli da nece vise raditi osobna vozila, ali predvidjam da je to cilj
<jelly> ma treba zabraniti voznju prosjecnom puku, postroziti i neka voze samo profesionalni vozaci
<jelly> gubljenje dozvole i zapljena ako si jednom bio pijan za volanom, dal auta dal bicikla
<ivoks> https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/11/17555274/mercedes-benz-self-driving-taxi-pilot-silicon-valley-2019
<jelly> bolje oni nego uber
<jelly> > Daimler has turned to NVIDIA, which has become one of the leading providers of the so-called “brains” of autonomous cars
<jelly> 30237 N   21:05 08.08.18 El-Macho          (  0) [SPAM:#####] poboljšava sva područja seksualnog života
<SilverSpace> no da
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV4fbdcsMT4
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Mercedes-Benz F 015: the amazing way we'll drive in 2030 :: Duration: 03:42 :: Views: 1,318,743 uploaded by The Verge :: 11,687 likes :: 373 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> o da
<ivoks> i tesla vise ne radi graficke kartice
<ivoks> amd jos nije redefinirao business focus
<SilverSpace> lol Slovenci predložili komicara za premijera Marjan Šarec 
<SilverSpace> bome i kod nas onda Pervan ima Å¡anse 
<hrvoje> neka neka, bit će GPU-ova jakih i jeftinih :)
<obrut> jelly: to oko zabrane voznje obicnom puku ima smisla u gradovima... sta ce mene odvest od Zagreba do kraja makadamske ceste na pol planine u zabiti Talijanskih alpi i tamo me ceka koliko treba i da to ne kosta vise neko sto mene kosta danas ?
<obrut> ili je ideja ubit svaku slobodu ljudima ?
<jelly> oboje
<hrvoje> upravo tako, AI driver ne traži plaću  :)
<ivoks> koji k s ovim spamom?
<ivoks> sad bacam sve nepoznate i sutljive
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] ivoks sets [#2243 +b help!*@*]
<ivoks> lol
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2243 +b help!*@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-08-12 15:53:26 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] ivoks sets [#2243 -b help!*@* 7s]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] ivoks sets [#2244 +b *!*@41.249.59.163/14]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2244 +b *!*@41.249.59.163/14] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-08-12 15:53:46 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<ivoks> ne treba nam nitko iz maroka ovdje
<jelly> to se uopce ne isplati cistiti, utisani su i ne mogu spamat, a kome smeta nek ignorira join/parts/quits
<jelly> jedino sto budz0r, civija i vrodic[m] ne mogu pricati jer nisu NickServ identify napravili
<jelly> wathoom je ulogiran i ima ga i na #linux.hr pa je vjerojatno domaci
<ivoks> meni salju spam na pvt
<ivoks> apollojustice8 has left IRC (K-Lined) 
<ivoks> imaju kline, haha
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] ivoks sets [#2245 +b *!*@41.232.0.0/13]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2245 +b *!*@41.232.0.0/13] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-08-12 16:35:46 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<ivoks> ehypat
<SilverSpace> fakat ovo nije više normalno koliko spama
<hrvoje> +r i donekle će se stišati (valjda)
<SilverSpace> jelly: si tu
<SilverSpace> kako protis trgovina stoji sad su ok
<sillyslux> nevidim nikakav spam
<sillyslux> dobro, veceras se razbacaju s nekin invajtima za #randomChannel
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-10
<jelly> ivoks, /mode ivoks +R
<jelly> ce sakriti sve PM od neidentificiranih korisnika
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> jelly: si bio stogod u protisu 
<SilverSpace> drugi tjedan bi morao do njih
<jelly> bio sam zadnji put kad sam kupio HDD
<jelly> prije 2 mjeseca?
<Mmike> http://www.say-it-in-english.com/SpellHome.html
<SilverSpace> jelly: gledao malo kaj zelim kupit plocu i proc i ssd i kod njh najeftinije
<SilverSpace> i da i ram 3200 imaju uparen 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hej pa di si ti 
<SilverSpace> jesi se oporavio 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, eto, na hvaru
<Mmike> oporavljam se
<Mmike> oci su se skoro skroz vratile, pred kraj dana samo imam dvoslike, blage
<Mmike> i usna gornja ne radi jos bas kak spada
<SilverSpace> uh gadno je to drži se 
<jelly> Mmike, to još od G-B sranja?
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<Mmike> ma milina je to
<Mmike> niksic 4 mjeseca nije mogao na noge 
<Mmike> ja sam prosao sam tak
<Mmike> eto mi hecner javlja da ce mi 1.4.2019 pogasit virtualke
<Mmike> da se izvolim prebacit na novije pakete
<jelly> koliko jih imas
<hrvoje> ak je 2019-e, onda još imaš fore :D
<obrut> Mmike: jel ti nude 10€ ak se prebacis do devetog mjeseca ? :)
<obrut> ja imam jos jednu za prebacit, a nikako da to obavim... imam gore par bitnih servisa
<Mmike> jelly, 4
<Mmike> hrvoje, ma, migriram sve na linode u kontejnere
<Mmike> al' kak je linode srat poceo, mozda se vratim na hecner nazad :D
<Mmike> obrut, nisam dobio nikaku taku ponudu
<Mmike> al' novi VPSovi su znatno jebackiji i jeftiniji od ovog kaj koristim sad
<obrut> pa jesu da... ja bi se vec davno izmigriro da mi nije tlaka prebacit tih par servisa
<jelly> a kaj oni ne mogu prebacit i ostavit isti ip?!
<obrut> imaju neku migracijsku proceduru, al ja tome nist ne vjerujem :) na ovoj staroj virtualki je prastari utuntu, a ja bi na novoj novi pa ono, radije bih to sve sam prebacio
<hrvoje> Mmike: kaj ti je linode počeo srat? ja kod njih imam jedan vps i prilično su okej dosad bili ...
<Mmike> hrvoje, ma support im je spor postao - inace mi VPSovi rade ok
<Mmike> jelly, da, ne kuzim taj dio
<hrvoje> aha, to :) srećom nisu mi nešto trebali kao support dosad ...
<Mmike> iako i ja imam prastari turuntu gore 
<Mmike> hrvoje, prije (2+ godina) su bili maestralni - posaljes ticket i u 10 minuta dobijes odgovor
<Mmike> al' ne onaj 'we are working on this'
<Mmike> nego pravi odgovor
<hrvoje> to je rijetkost, obično svi gledaju zašparati na support djelatnicima
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> kad se sjetim kako smo u Reflectedu haracili :D
<SilverSpace> takeMS SSD UTX-2200 60GB : 128°C
<SilverSpace> niš se ne dimi 
<hrvoje> mnogo vruća roba :D
<jelly> to je ili strgan senzor ili će krepati uskoro
<jelly> ili nije C nego F
<obrut> kelvini sigurno nisu :)
<jelly> nema ni jedan smart kelvine, ne bi stali u 8 bitova
<hrvoje> i baš je okruglih 128 :)))) neuvjerljivo :D
<jelly> da, ali to je nekih 53C, za laptop realna brojka
<jelly> moj Crucial MX200 je trenutno na 50°C
<jelly> al je stalno baš na 128 rekao bi strgano
<SilverSpace> vruce vruce
<SilverSpace> mislim da ni nema senzor 
<SilverSpace> to bez veze hddtemp izbaci
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-11
<SilverSpace> dam
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-hr- uBOTu-fr unquieted $~a
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] ChanServ sets [#2223 -q $~a - 3 users, 1w 0d 0h 53s]
<Guest97489> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest97489> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest97489> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Guest97489> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Guest97489> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Guest97489> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<SilverSpace> Ljuti pekmez kuham 
<SilverSpace> uh opako ljuto bude
<obrut> pekmez od ljutih papricica ? :)
<__idiot__> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<__idiot__> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<__idiot__> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<__idiot__> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<__idiot__> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<__idiot__> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<SilverSpace> obrut: da 
<d9b4bef922> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<d9b4bef922> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<d9b4bef922> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<d9b4bef922> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<d9b4bef922> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<d9b4bef922> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo 
<sillyslux_> uBOTu-fr unquieted $~a
<sillyslux_> jelly je to stavio na trjedan dana
<sillyslux_> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-R2P7UojcJGg/W260YZv7i1I/AAAAAAAAOFg/mB5MhHzefOA_5iqSnMtc-RGYXD6GpZaCwCLcBGAs/s1600/3.jpg
<sillyslux_> com port my ass...
<obrut> meni to vise lici na vga nego na tipicni dsub9 com port :)
<sillyslux_> https://dlcdnimgs.asus.com/websites/global/products/qD8uEZbccdJOBeMb/img/main/pic_overview.jpg
<breitenj3> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<breitenj3> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Fieldy17> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Fieldy17> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Fieldy17> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Fieldy17> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Fieldy17> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Fieldy17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo sa spamom
<Guest52577> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest52577> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest52577> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Guest52577> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Guest52577> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Guest52577> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<sillyslux_> di je jelly?
<sillyslux_> ivoks?
<vicenteH6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<vicenteH6> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<vicenteH6> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<vicenteH6> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<vicenteH6> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<vicenteH6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] jelly sets [#2247 +q $~a - 4 users]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2247 +q $~a] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-08-14 16:42:38 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2247 +q $~a] edited by jelly: never expires
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2247 +q $~a] marked by jelly: elp edit
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2247 +q $~a] edited by jelly: expires at [2018-09-11 16:43:19 GMT], for 4w 3d 0h 40s in total
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-12
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] uBOTu-fr sets [#2244 -b *!*@41.249.59.163/14 3d 0h 3s]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] uBOTu-fr sets [#2245 -b *!*@41.232.0.0/13 3d 0h 1s]
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-05
<jelly> jutar!
<hrvoje> i tebi sinko :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-06
<SweetMuffin> Jutro!
<dodobas> bubice :)
<dodobas> etogac novi kelner 5.2.5 ...
<Mmike> KRELNERER
<SweetMuffin> tzemljak@slanac ~]$ uname -a
<SweetMuffin> Linux slanac 5.1.16-300.fc30.x86_64
<SweetMuffin> kaj ima u 5.2?
<dodobas> novi Logitech driver za wireless pointing device :)
<SweetMuffin> Sad pogledam i skuzim da sam zgubil dongle od logitechove tipkulje. A krepala mi kineska mini.tipkulja koju koristim za android box. Sad zena nemre igrat' igre. Di kupim u RH mini tipkovnice koje prepoznaju android? Bonus bodovi ako je blutut
<vileni> pa bilokoja bluetooth bi trebala biti ok?
<vileni> ja bi ovo https://www.links.hr/hr/tipkovnica-logitech-k480-bluetooth-crna-101205029
<vileni> pamti 3 uredjaja i na brzinu ih mijenjas ovim dialom na lijevoj strani
<Mmike> jel' kupio tko nove ryzene?
<Mmike> obrut, ?
<Mmike> sta se ceka?
<obrut> Mmike: e, ne mogu se odlucit za memoriju nikako :)
<Mmike> obrut, nije bitno vise, x570 chipset popravlja stosta toga
<SweetMuffin> Mmike, Ja sam tek nedavno kupio stari, daj mi mira :) 
<obrut> 2700 je sad za super pare, a gledam ove memory compatilibity liste s nekim plocama, valjda nist nije podrzano sto valja :P
<SweetMuffin> vileni, naglasak na mini, ova kaj mi se strgala je k'o dvije karte za belu. Imas neki shop u RH za preporuciti ?
<obrut> ono sto je testirano je na nekim malim brzinama
<Mmike> obrut, nisu brzine bed nego kolicina, ak popunis sve banke onda moras pazit jako
<Mmike> al' to ak imas starije chipsete
<Mmike> ja cu cekat listopad
<Mmike> pa cu si za rockas kupit raketu :D
<obrut> pa da... jebe i 4x16 setup... a i oni setupovi koji su kao confirmed da rade, rade onak na 2400
<hrvoje> pa ništa ispod 128 GB tko kupuje sad, jel :))))
<hrvoje> ak te žena ne prebije na mrtvo ime, znači da si kupio prejeftino :))
<obrut> ovim nekim plocicama je fino pala cijena, sad je i tih 128 skroz ok za kupit :)
<obrut> jedino, treba i vise coreova za toliko rama da mi to ima smisla, a puno korova puno kosta :)
<hrvoje> joj daj zamislio koliko bi bio galantan sa virtualkama i dodjeljivanjem memorije :))
<vileni> SweetMuffin: ovako nesto? https://neutrinomobile.hr/bezicna-tipkovnica-viboton-s1-black.html
<vileni> iako ova nije bt
<vileni> https://neutrinomobile.hr/bezicna-tipkovnica-mini-bt-crna-nema-hr-slova.html
<SweetMuffin> vileni, tocno sam to gledao, zena danas ionak nosi u neutrino mobitel na popravak :) 
<vileni> eto :)
<vileni> sto igra na tome?
<SweetMuffin> nekakve slagalice :) 
<SweetMuffin> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.playrix.gardenscapes&hl=hr # ping me as "Felipsa" there :) 
<vileni> ne mogu uopce zamisliti da igram na mobu nesto, jedino tu i tamo carmageddon upalim
<vileni> neki mladji kolege nikad nisu culi za tu igru
<SweetMuffin> Ti ni nisi neka ciljana publika, imas metu na ledjima za prodavace auto dijelova, ne android game devove :) 
<vileni> da, ironicno, okruzen sam android i ios developerima upravo 
<SweetMuffin> Kao nuzno zlo, ne kao meta :) 
<vileni> otporan sam na njihove igrice :)
<dodobas> https://viz.wtf/
<dodobas> ima zanimljivih 'losih' vizualizacija
<SweetMuffin> Ona s zdravstvom je fora
<ivoks> ovo s eracunima je komedija
<ivoks> dakle, eracunu treba 3min da posalje jedan racun
<dodobas> ivoks: koji servis koristis za eracune ?
<ivoks> moj-eracun.hr
<ivoks> jedini su koji su imali i web interface za izradu racuna
<ivoks> kakva je ovo glupost, nevjerojatno
<dodobas> uh, ovima je i web spor
<ivoks> ma ocaj, ocaj
<ivoks> cekas tri minute
<ivoks> i onda ti veli da ne znaju na koji mail slati
<ivoks> pa upises mail
<ivoks> pa opet cekas 3 minute
<ivoks> a ovaj na solo.com.hr ne zeli implementirati eracun integraciju
<ivoks> na kraju cu ja otici u relago
<ivoks> gubim dva sata na abnormalne gluposti
<dodobas> ivoks: a vlastita implementacija ? jel moguce ?
<ivoks> moguce je, imas api
<dodobas> ali ? :)
<ivoks> nemam vremena; mislio sam da ce ovo biti brze
<ivoks> na kraju cu morati napraviti svoj knjigovodstveni softver
<dodobas> hmm, a da :)
<ivoks> kakve idiotarije
<dodobas> mene su trazili eracun, pa smo na kraju rijesli problem tako da sam izdao racun s 28.6 ... odnosno danom dok jos nisu uveli eracun :)
<dodobas> a za sljedecu godinu, valjda ce popravit
<ivoks> tak sam i ja
<ivoks> ali me pola njih zvalo da sam pogrijesio, jer mora biti eracun
<dodobas> a sam grad je potpuno izgubljen u eracunima... i nemaju pojma sto i kako
<ivoks> ma to su idiotarije
<ivoks> ja cu svojima poslati jos i PDF, za svaki slucaj
<ivoks> i kuzis na kaj se to sve svede
<dodobas> al jel to toliki problem, da se napravi integracija ?
<ivoks> na to da isti posao moras raditi dva puta
<ivoks> naravno da nije
<dodobas> (morao bih malo procitati o tome) ... 
<ivoks> nego je lik koji vodi solo.com.hr malo ogranicen
<ivoks> dao sam mu tri smjernice kako da njegov softver bude top of the class
<ivoks> al ne da mu se
<ivoks> https://solo.com.hr/blog/kome-trebaju-a-kome-ne-trebaju-e-racuni/158#komentari
<ivoks> kakva budala
<ivoks> veli da je to za mikropoduzetnike koji ne rade s drzavnim firmama :)
<ivoks> pa to je niti jedna firma u hrvatskoj
<Mmike> ivoks, to s e racunima ce za godinu/dve postat 'mandatory' za sve, right?
<Mmike> ja tebi,recimo, cu morat ispostavit eracun za usluge
<ivoks> Mmike: sumnjam
<Mmike> nadam se da si u pravu
<Mmike> jer ono sto sam vidio je fakat haos
<Mmike> forma sa 1001 poljem i dropdownom i sranjima
<Mmike> uzas
<hrvoje> s obzirom da država voli imati šapu na svemu, lako moguće da će za par godina postati obavezno...
<hrvoje> sjetite se kakva je fiskalizacija bila kaos :)
<dodobas> a negdje duboko u tim formama na jednom dropdownu, moze se vidjeti kako je neki developer ostavio svoj 'potpis' u obliku opcije s naslovom `'*urac' value=-1` :)
<Mmike> nekud sam citao da ce to bit za godinu/dve
<Mmike> dodobas, for real? :D 
<Mmike> btw, jeste culi za Cro karticu? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pojma, ali ne bih se cudio :)
<dodobas> Cro kartica ?
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> mozda sam ja nesh krivo skuzio
<Mmike> al' cini se kao ULTRA debilizam
<Mmike> https://www.tportal.hr/biznis/clanak/kako-ce-funkcionirati-i-tko-ce-imati-pravo-na-cro-karticu-foto-20190801
<jelly> to ce biti takva prevara i podilazenje odredjenim firmama
<jelly> Mmike, [e-racun] kakva crna forma sa dropdownon, di je API?
<dodobas> Mmike: prijeboj/kompenzacija .... drzave s firmama ... = cro kartica ? :)
<Mmike> jelly, ima i api
<Mmike> al' i dalje moras tu gomilu sranja provajdat kroz api
<Mmike> debili te idijoti
<jelly> kakav je to onda jbni api
<dodobas> moras implementirat i sa svoje strane ... nesto sto ce oni pozivati :)
<dodobas> ako sam dobro vidio
 * jelly blinks
<jelly> prodajem jeftino staticke ip adrese za callback api ;-)
<dodobas> ima tu ... slajd 20 ... :) https://2016.hroug.hr/content/download/9277/183117/file/Boris+Komunjer+-+Sustav+za+integraciju+s+FINA-inim+e-Račun+servisom+za+poslovne+korisnike.pdf 
<dodobas> u gle ... ima i sinkroni API ...
<DomaMuffin> Ja ne kuzim, zakaj bi moja shefica isla loviti cro karticu kad mi moze isplatiti pare ? 
<obrut> ak sam ja dobro skuzio, to je dodatni neoporezivi dio
<Mmike> obrut, nop
<Mmike> nije do 2500 kuna ekstra
<Mmike> to je unutar tih 7500 koje vec mosh neoporezivo isplatit
<DomaMuffin> Kuzis :) I cemu onda to ? 
<obrut> koja djubrad
<jelly> dakle onih 7500 od ove i prosle godine ce _smanjiti_ i dio ces moci zaposelniku isplatit samo preko tog djubreta?
<DomaMuffin> Kljuc je u "aučer neće biti moguće koristiti u svim poslovnim subjektima, već isključivo onima koji će biti uključeni u ovaj posebni program", kak je netko iznad vec napisao .. 
<jelly> (also, nije li bilo 7000)
<DomaMuffin> jelly, povecalo se 12.2018.
<obrut> bilo je 2500 + 5000 ak se dobro sjecam
<jelly> bonus mi ionako ode prek toga :-\
<jelly> a do sad je firma uvijek nasla mjesta i za bozicnicu, ali na to ne racunam
<hrvoje> i navodno će biti iskoristivo samo van turističke sezone :) divota
<jelly> to je takva izmisljotina za pogodovanje, a pod krinkom povecanja potrosnje
<hrvoje> već vidim kak će se ići na fiktivne vikende (sistem prodajem novac sa kartice za 50% nominalne vrijednosti u kešu)
<Mmike> kak ga u bashu selektiram sve fajlove u direktoriju, osim onih koji pocinju sa # ?
<jelly> ne tak
<obrut> haha, selektiro je ono sto nije trebo :)
<jelly> obrisalo mu #ubuntu-hr 
<hrvoje> Mmike (in the blind): find . -not -name "#*" ?
<hrvoje> a baš u bašu ... for i in !(#*) ; do nešto ; done npr
<Mmike> mrmlj
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-07
<DomaMuffin> krmelj
<jelly> *zijev*
<Mmike> obrut, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHJ16hD4ysk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Watch this BEFORE buying an AMD CPU! - Every RAM Speed Tested :: Duration: 09:47 :: Views: 1,077,366 uploaded by Linus Tech Tips :: 36,101 likes :: 727 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> Mmike: i ? koji je zakljucak ? koji tocno model rama 4x16 GB rama da uzmem ? :P
<obrut> da mi ono 100% radi 
<Mmike> nisam gledao :D
<obrut> dakle frajer je testiro gomilu nekih plocica na razlicitim brzinama... ni a ni b o kolicini memorije
<obrut> sto uopce nije upitno jer za malu kolicinu imas za svaku plocu lijepo gomilu memorije za koju je potvrdjeno da radi ok
<jelly> zato ljudi hoce silom nagurati 4x16 na consumer plocu umjesto da uzmu serversku staru 0-8 godina i natrpaju 64-128-koliko hoces?
<jelly> zasto*
<jelly> brijem da ce refurb G8 proliant ili ekvivalentni dell, lenovo, supermicro sa 128GB DDR3 ECC biti puno jeftiniji od nove amd ploce, cpua i novih 64GB memorije
<DomaMuffin> Gejmerske ploce dolaze u dizajnu koji ponosno mozes staviti u svoje half-transparent kuciste!
<DomaMuffin> A i igre su se otele kontroli. Hoces igrati nesto na 4K i streamati, nemres imati dost' memorije
<jelly> aha
<jelly> kaj ti mislis da ja imam doma 10-30Mbps uploada da mogu streamati 4K 
<jelly> (imam, samo se hvalim)
<DomaMuffin> Sad nam moras reci kaj igras ! :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ako se ne igras, jedini drugi razlog da imas takav upload je ako nastupas na onim Ruskim stranicama. Onima di frajer u kavezu za pare radi sve kaj mu ekipa napise u chat :) 
<DomaMuffin> Nisam gledao , samo sam citao o tome !! :) 
<jelly> kavez, TO mi je falilo
<DomaMuffin> Brijem da bi ekipa s takvog chata imala manje cudne zahtjeve nego neki moji klijenti
<jelly> a i imaš direktni feedback
<jelly> ne tri dana kasnije "i dalje ne radi"
<obrut> jelly: ne tjera mi se doma proc od 200 watta na vise :P
<obrut> i skalamerija koja to hladi koja se cuje jace od kucne nape koja je isto tako glasna
<obrut> ovak kupim 65W proc novi za 1500 kuna koji uredno gura to sto meni treba... al mi treba i 64 GB RAM
<dodobas> obrut: jel opet pokusavas dignut dovoljno virtualki da potrosis cijeli ipv6 range ? :)
<jelly> obrut, to bi imalo smisla da 200W potroši 1500 kuna za 2-3 godine
 * jelly kupio tihu napu, 49dB
<jelly> ali mi krepao vent u spajzi / serverskoj
<dodobas> najtisa napa je ona koju nisi kupio, sta ce ti napa ?
<DomaMuffin> Da mi ne struli kredenc ponad stednjaka od kuhinjskih para
<obrut> dodobas: pitaj to zenu :P
<dodobas> obrut: meni je svejedno, ona ne zeli napu ... :P
<dodobas> u 15g sto zivim ko podstanar upalio sam napu 10 puta ... ne znam sto ce mi :)
<obrut> njurgala je mjesecima oko nape, iskesirala pun kua para za neki brand i onda: 1 - napa je glasna pun kua, za popizdit dok je upaljena, 2 - poklopac koji zatvara cijev nape iz estetskih razloga nam ne stane do stropa i treba ga skratit... sto naravno nitko u ovoj drzavi ne radi jer eto, inox nije ravna ploca nego nesto pod kutem
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> priznajem samo Faber nape , aahaha
<obrut> super mi je sto se hrpa firmi hvali na netu... rezanje inoxa, laseri, vode, ovo ono, najmodernije tehnologije... i onda "taj komad inoxa nije ravna ploca nego profil ? a ne... to ne rezeom"
<obrut> dodobas: naravno da je Faber
<dodobas> :P
<obrut> i sad imamo glasnu napu koja ruzno izgleda u kuhinji
<obrut> na kraju cu ja rezat taj inox i naravno to nece na nista licit
<dodobas> obrut: pa ... zasto ne izbusis strop ? :)
<DomaMuffin> obrut, odma' kupi lajsne da sakrijes to di si rezao i bok :) Valjda ces lajsne znati ravno izrezati :) 
<dodobas> ne kuzim kolko 'interneti' mogu drkat na k8s i docker ... bljuv
<Mmike> dodobas, to je buducnost
<Mmike> ak nisi CKA, nisi nist! :)
<hrvoje> Mmike: Nekad se tako govorilo isto, samo za CK SKJ :)
<dodobas> a hebiga ... idem se u-nit-it u nistilu ...
<Mmike> a cuj :)
<Mmike> za 3-4 godine i to ce postati obsolete :)
<dodobas> trebalo bi i prije ...
<hrvoje> životni ciklus je da se svi prvo oduševe, onda se počnu suočavati s problemima i na kraju skidaju sve svece na spomen neke tehnologije
<dodobas> kao ovo, ono ... lik treba neki webapp, izgleda jednostavno ali ... deployment mora biti na docker, k8s, aws cloudformation heroku ... die die die
<vileni> ili $$$$
<vileni> nije terraform spomenuo?
<dodobas> nope :)
<vileni> javi ako hoce to
<obrut> dodobas: svi su sad culi za taj kubernetes i misle da je to cool... i onda mene lik za aplikaciju koja ima 3 poduplane komponente i koje se zbog security policya i redundancije instaliraju na 6 servera (dakle svaka komponenta na svoj server i tako 2x) pita jel cu to stavit u kubernetese
<obrut> pa ono, trebalo mu je da shvati nebuoloznost ideje i zasto nema smisla od jednostavnog rjesenja komplicirat zivot
<dodobas> obrut: pa naravno da hoces, jer k8s rjesava sve probleme ... magicno :)
<jelly> obrut, ne volim te samostojne nape, nego ugradbenu pa sakriti u element pa ako i je izrezano i ruzno, ne vidi se
<jelly> a kad sam kupovao gledao sam samo dB i uzeo prvu koja je imala ispod 50
<jelly> fina turska, ko kava, a 5 godina garancije
<jelly> dubioza kolektiv ima free koncert, ali prodaju originalni pakirani zrak s vrha bosanskih piramida
<DomaMuffin> Samo slovenke i Ogenj, kakva dubioza ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQuV9qx4d44
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Ogenj - Hote, hote (Official video) :: Duration: 02:45 :: Views: 32,094 uploaded by Dancing Bear Records TV :: 326 likes :: 24 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> di ima statistike koliko source paketa u ubuntutu dolazi iz debiana, a koliko su native zapakirani sourcevi od canonicala?
<jelly> ne nuzno native, ali da ih pakira canonical i da nisu iz debian snapshota
 * Mmike ce uskoro morat terraform opako ucit :)
<Mmike> pa cu moc finu usporedbu s jujutom napravit
<DomaMuffin> Zakaj bi se mucio , juju je niche proizvod koji nitko van nise ne trosi :) 
<DomaMuffin> Terraform je,pak, srebrni metak i sveta vodica :) 
<jelly> ^_^
<vileni> najbolje je sta sa terraformom ne moras znati bas nista o infrastrukturi, cloud providerima, linuxu, mrezi itd..
<obrut> tako je
<obrut> ja sam jednom pokrenuo taj terraform, raspao se i onda sam lijepo rucno instalirao sta treba i radilo je ok
<vileni> mora ti se raspasti puno vise od jednom :)
<vileni> ali ako si instalirao, koristio si krivi cekic :)
<obrut> isao sam deployat cloudfoundry
<jelly> "ne moraš znati ništa" je super spika za managere, a kad se raspadne tko će popraviti?
<obrut> odnosno troubleshootat pa popravit :)
<obrut> isto ko kubernetesi i djidje... dok radi je super, kad ne radi, jebo si jeza
<vileni> jelly: to je bio sarkazam :) bas zbog takvim managera i first-result-on-google likova :)
<vileni> "mi cemo sve migrirati na cloud, to je super"
<jelly> da bar neki kolege naprave first result on google, to bi bio napredak
<vileni> pasting from stackoverflow 1$, knowing what to paste, 150k$
<Mmike> vileni, pa ne moras nit s jujutom, al' u biti zelis znat :)
<Mmike> ja ovo nikak da probam: https://www.pulumi.com/docs/index.html
<Mmike> btw, juju3 ce biti python only :/
<obrut> Mmike: jel ti ono imas HT optiku negdje ?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tj, ne vise, presao na iskon
<Mmike> al' da
<obrut> ok, al kad si imo, jel ti ONT bio odvojen od routera ili je to sve bilo integrirano ?
<Mmike> obrut, ont odvojen
<Mmike> obrut, i sad je
<Mmike> i imam mikrotik svoj upiknut u ont
<jelly> zamijenio si skroz router?
<jelly> ali kak ces onda, jadan, znati koji je vlan za sta :-)
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> imam frenove na taktickim mjestima :)
<Mmike> jelly, <3 <3 <3
<jelly> sta ako sad tvoja oprema krene skenirati svu mrezu po internim vlanovima!!1one
<DomaMuffin> Pa nish, vas security je kao luk - ne smrdi,vec je slojevit 
<hrvoje> DomaMuffin: i grize za oči :)))
<DomaMuffin> :) Ima i suzavaca ?! WOAH 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-08
<dodobas> putar
<DomaMuffin> Mislili ste da je putar, kad tamo dobar jutar ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4javSsseS8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Judas Priest-You've Got Another Thing Comin HD (Vinyl,Płyta Winylowa) :: Duration: 05:10 :: Views: 8,978,229 uploaded by SebastianF11Winyl :: 47,958 likes :: 2,166 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<DomaMuffin> 2,166 got a nother thing coming
<dodobas> komentar s YT ... 
<dodobas> Roses are Red
<dodobas> Violets are Blue
<dodobas> When I listen to Judas Priest
<dodobas> The neighbours do too.
<DomaMuffin> ~m/
<DomaMuffin> \m/
<DomaMuffin> "&%$#%"&$#
<DomaMuffin> ( star wars ) Roses are red, violets are blue, engage the shields i don't want nothing to get through
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO7Y8NsnkRg
<datase> ^ YouTube :: BABYMETAL - PA PA YA!! (feat. F.HERO)  (OFFICIAL) :: Duration: 03:56 :: Views: 6,377,919 uploaded by BABYMETAL :: 172,159 likes :: 3,847 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<DomaMuffin> Da da da, koke su brutala ! Frend me uredno hrani baby metalom :)
<dodobas> :)
<DomaMuffin> Also: mongolci! 
<DomaMuffin> https://youtu.be/v4xZUr0BEfE?t=64
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The HU - Yuve Yuve Yu (Official Music Video) @ 01:04 :: Duration: 05:53 :: Views: 21,689,990 uploaded by The HU :: 475,955 likes :: 8,251 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<dodobas> OMG OMG OMG ... idem odmah trazit kupit/skinut za slusat u autu :)
<dodobas> DomaMuffin: tyvm :)_
<dodobas> ah well ... jos nista nije sluzbeno vani ... za nekih mjesec dana
<dodobas> DomaMuffin: vidi ove likove https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbI79e5iZKs :)
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Ningen Isu / Heartless Scat（人間椅子 / 無情のスキャット） :: Duration: 08:28 :: Views: 2,106,964 uploaded by NINGEN ISU :: 89,449 likes :: 1,629 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> jebo ga amazon, ako sam jednom narucio antenski kabel znaci da ga sad imam i da mi ne treba jos kilometar istog svaki tjedan
<obrut> sad ti trebaju nudit novu antenu ili vecu telku :)
<jelly> da su pametni, da
<jelly> ali ne, sad je u mejlu 5 vrsta koaksijalca
<obrut> "imate 8k DVBT-2 HEVC ready kabel, a telka vam je samo 42" full HD... ne kvarite si oci i kupite novi 8k OLED, uzivajte u potpuno crnoj i na najjacem suncu !"
<obrut> Mmike: ovo nama treba :) https://www.anandtech.com/show/14694/amd-rome-epyc-2nd-gen/
<vileni> te amazon reklame su me zivcirale uvijek, stalno mi salje stvari koje sam vec kupio ili koje mi ne zele poslati u hr
<jelly> ove koje ne zele poslati sam rijesio forwarding servisom
<jelly> prvo posalje u njemacku lokalno, pa onda Ceh prelijepi, odveze do ceske i posalje u hr
<jelly> oho
<jelly> > Support for Windows 7 is ending on January 14, 2020
<Mmike> obrut, precisely
<Mmike> tocno to!
<jelly> kad bi mogao raditi live migraciju sa intela na amd, trazio bi firmu da kupi jedan fore radi
<vileni> jelly: mailboxde?
<jelly> da
<Mmike> pffft, live migracija :)
<jelly> telekomi su puni legacy servisa ko sipak kostica, nista se ne smije gasiti, zanemariv postotak je horizontalno skalabilan i otporan na gasenje
<jelly> stoga: live migracija
<jelly> ako se vec ne smije VM gasiti, da se barem hardver moze
<obrut> pricaj mi :)
<obrut> najdraze mi je uvijek bilo kad smo pogasili servere i cekali ko ce se prvi zalit :)
<obrut> ak se nitko ne javi u mjesec dana (za slucaj da s doticne dolaze monthly reporti), djenja :)
<obrut> i kad o infrastrukturi znaju ljudi koji su davno otisli iz firme... pa znaju gdje je koji server i to... pa smo kolega i ja otisli s kutijom u utrine u sistem salu po server, dosli tamo i zakljucili da smo dosli po virtualku :) (ne pitaj kako nismo skuzili da je virtualka) :P
<DomaMuffin> Jel stala u kutiju ? 
<obrut> mnogo njih :)
<obrut> malo smo ih nagurali :)
<obrut> jao, bas mi fale te telekom pizdarije :)
<DomaMuffin> Mhm, jesi poslao otvoreno pismo u staru firmu da te uzmu opet ? :D
<obrut> ma za sad mi je ok i ovako :) i dalje radim neke pizdarije za njih, samo za vece pare :)
<obrut> e da... ono kad dobis novi servercic od 100kkuna, odneses u sistem salu da ga zaserafis i ispadne ti iz ruke na pod i tresne toliko da mu ispadne zakljucani poklopac :)
<obrut> pustis u struju, upali se... ok, radi :)
<obrut> poklopac -> onaj odozgora, ne prednja maska
<DomaMuffin> (y)
<DomaMuffin> Najbolje je da se sjebe pod garancijom 
<Mmike> jelly, ma sve 5
<Mmike> live migracija je kul stvar
<Mmike> i radi, sto je najbolje, super :)
<Mmike> bar s lxdom i kvmom
<jelly> Mmike, sa intela na amd i nazad?
<Mmike> jelly, mislim da lxd moze
<Mmike> za kvm nisam probavao
<jelly> lxd su kontenjeri, to mi nije interesantno
<Mmike> jelly, to je buducnost :)
<Mmike> cak su i na windozama podrzani 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> https://www.zdnet.com/article/new-windows-hack-warning-patch-intel-systems-now-to-block-swapgsattack-exploits
<Mmike> Intel is so going down
<Mmike> tko je kupio dionice AMDa, ne tako davno... :09
<jelly> a ni ebay nije loš
<jelly> gledao sam kapi za oči, sad su na izboru još i: jednokratne britvice, durex, šumeći vitamin C i... mast za hemoroide
<jelly> ok, i proliant DL360 G7 12GB memorije.  To im priznam...
<jelly> ali hemoroide ne :-)
<DomaMuffin> Ako utrci neki dobar link za Mach3 britvice, javi. Zadnji put sam kupio megapack, imao sam britvice 3g 
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> ja sam kupio britvice prije 3 godine isto
<ivoks> jos ih nisam potrosio
<ivoks> 10kn su me kostale
<ivoks> ovi machovi su takva muznja novca.... i takvo unistavanje okolisa....
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ps88RU_BXlA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Tutorial: Learn How To Shave With a Safety Razor :: Duration: 17:28 :: Views: 1,741,493 uploaded by Executive Shaving :: 23,605 likes :: 657 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> i da, Taylor of the old bond street je odlicna krema; vec godinama ju koristim
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, ja se znam obrijati i britvom. Mach3 je odabir. 
<obrut> meni britvice isto dugo traju :)
<DomaMuffin> Kek, ti si svoje kupio samo da zaokruzis vizual kupaonickog ormara
<obrut> ma za brijanje ovih manje zahtjevnih dlacica :)
<obrut> ne znam koji kua ovaj duckduckgo uvijek preferira rezultate iz faking srbije
<DomaMuffin> Не знас процитати или йе проблем несто друго ?
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-09
<jelly> lol, di su kvačice
<Vlado9A> možda su ti vani na štriku za veš sušit :)
<jelly> da, ispod stolića da ih ne sprži sunce
<_pa> oyla*!
<ShakaJada> koji m.2 od 512GB uzeti? Mmike nemrem u logovima naci onaj kaj si ti ubo
<jelly> neki lijepi?
<ShakaJada> https://supernet.hr/ssd-diskovi_11#M0141093
<ShakaJada> ne znam jel se isplati traziti po EU shopovima
<jelly> Jul 29 11:13:43 <Mmike> uboo sam jedan nvme samo <Mmike> neki corsair P510
<jelly> to?
<jelly> 512 GB, DWPD 0.2 (uz 5 godina zivota), 200 TBW za taj transcend
<ShakaJada> ti si divan! 
<jelly> daj dovedi neku frendicu od gospodje da to kaze...
<ShakaJada> ovaj corsair u istom kapacitetu kosta 567HRk, ne znam odakle uzeti
<jelly> jab radije corsair bilosta nego transcend bilosta...
<ShakaJada> vjerojatno ce amazon kostati 100kn vise i stici 3 tjedna ranije nego ovaj iz nase trgovine
<jelly> kostati vise? 
<ShakaJada> dostave ovoo
<jelly> €78.90 / 1.19 * 1.25 FREE Delivery. / This item can be delivered to Croatia = 
<jelly> fakat
<jelly> 613.30 kn
<ShakaJada> Order total:	$113.34
<jelly> to je valjda prva elektronika da je skuplja na amazon.de nego kod nas u ducanu
<ShakaJada> ako uymem expedikakovec
<ivoks> a vidje ga
<ivoks> https://novac.jutarnji.hr/novi-svijet/apple-nudi-milijun-onome-tko-hakira-iphone-vijest-objavio-nas-informaticar-ivan-krstic/9221831/
<Mmike> <ivoks> Mmike: you are being removed from LP teams
<Mmike> <ivoks> it's just a matter of minutes before you get kicked from IRC :)
<Mmike> No more :/
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-10
<ivoks> Mmike: aj ca :)
<hrvoje> kaj je LP teams i što ste sirotom Mmikeu učinili? :)
<jelly> lp je valjda launchpad, al kontekst i i kojih timova je izbacen, nikad necemo saznati
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-11
<DomaMuffin> https://mashable.com/article/dmv-vanity-license-plate-def-con-backfire # When NULL backfires on you
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-03
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<jelly> zvuk radi.  bluetooth radi ali priča sa slušalicama samo sa onim codecom za audio pozive, za glazbu ne radi
<vileni> koje slusalice?
<dodobas> jelly: koji codec, gdje to mozes namjestit ?
<jelly> ne znam gdje se mo
<jelly> že namjestiti
<jelly> samo čujem da je zvuk odrezan na 4KHz mono
<jelly> znam da se sa prethodnim hardverom dogovorio za višu kvalitetu, i da je codec za audio pozive onaj najstariji
<jelly> moguće je i da je upgrade 18.04 potrgao a ne upgrade hardvera
<vileni> ja mijenjam profile na bluetooth manageru
<vileni> po defaultu mi je taj HSP
<vileni> kad stavim na A2DP onda se super cuje ali ne radi mikrofon
<jelly> nema toga na (Gnome?) control panelu za bt u 18.04
<jelly> HSP je za pozive
<jelly> A2DP je ok za glazbu, i stvarno nema mikrofon, to je ok.  Ali to mi je sve na 16.04 radilo transparentno.
<jelly> a aptX / aptX HD / aptX LL su proprietary i uglavnom ne rade na linuxu
<vileni> eh, nemam gnome, imam mate
<jelly> malo me čudi da nitko nije reverse engineerao ali eto
<vileni> blueman-applet koristi koliko vidim
<jelly> ja imam Å¡to god da je defaultno na ubuntututu
<jelly> doima se kao gnome u najvećoj mjeri, osim što nema click to focus
<vileni> imas Settings > Sound > Output > Profile ?
<jelly> nešto mi je promijenilo l10u na hrvatski pa ni ne znam gdje su postavke :-)
<jelly> aaa, ima profil dole kad se odabere uređaj
<hrvoje> cudilo bi me da a2dp ne radi, meni radi na t460
<vileni> navodno se uvijek spaja na losiji profil prvo
<vileni> i da je fixano u 20.04
<vileni> meni na 18.04 radi ok vecinu vremena
<jelly> i meni je radilo na T420s, sad više ne radi, ako eksplicitno prebacim na A2DP onda se zresetira i više ne možeš podesiti
<jelly> vidjet ću kad dođe do-release-upgrade 18.04 -> 20.04
<hrvoje> probaj tako
<jelly> ionako su već u 18.04 sjebali Unity
<jelly> ali s obzirom na to koliko je hardver nov sretan sam da 90% toga radi
<jelly> a HSP je dovoljno dobar za teamse
<jelly> oh, u 18.04 svaka aplikacija ima svoj keymap, kao u windowsima
<jelly> https://medium.com/@multi.flexi/use-aptx-on-linux-3f3c4d597dcd
<hrvoje> slatke su to muke kad je hardver nov :)
<jelly> bile prije 15 godina, sad više ne mijenjam ništa ako baš ne moram
<hbogner> jel netko cuo za glasinu da mozes registrirati vise besplatnih .hr domena na jednu firmu/udrugu?
<obrut> ne, ali bih volio cuti :)
<jelly> nije li bio limit na dvije po pravnoj osobi
<hbogner> jelly, jedna po pravnoj osobi
<hbogner> "Svaka fizička i pravna osoba ima pravo na jednu besplatnu .hr domenu."
<hbogner> "Besplatnu .hr domenu mogu registrirati pravne osobe osnovane po hrvatskom pravu (trgovačka društva, udruge…) te fizičke osobe koje obavljaju registriranu samostalnu djelatnost u RH (obrtnici, liječnici, ugostitelji…)."
<hbogner> znači ne Pero Perić kao obična fizicka osobe, nego Pero Perić obrtnik...
<jelly> eh, ako nemaš 1000kn godišnje za bacit, možda ti ni ne treba domena
<hrvoje> dvije su mogli operateri, tako mi nesto zvoni
<hrvoje> al imamo uvjerljivo najgoru domensku politiku, siromasni nijemci daju svoje domene za 9 eura a mi tako bogati da nije problem ni 70 eura iskesirat
<hrvoje> dugo godina su pustali "male razlike" izmedju imena poduzeca/udruge i naziva domene, a onda su se odjednom sjetili rigorozno tumaciti pravilnik ne bi li sve njih natjerali da predju na komercijalnu domenu kako bi je zadrzali
<jelly> aha, možda je zato iskon imao dvije
<hrvoje> jep :) mislim net.hr i iskon.hr ?
<jelly> ima još uvijek, inet.hr
<hrvoje> ae :) globalnet je imao online.hr ja mislim isto
<jelly> net.hr je bila treća i mislim da je postojao d.o.o.
<hrvoje> aha, da da tocno
<jelly> ili se moglo i tri
<hrvoje> nekako mi zvoni dvije za operatere
<hrvoje> nije da imas velika ocekivanja od nekih drzavnih agencija, ali njihova dosadasnja politika je upravo kriminalno losa
<hrvoje> sa komercijalnim domenama su kasnili jedno 15 godina, a onda su stavili paprenu cijenu
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<jelly> nemam problem da im cijena ostane paprena
<hrvoje> a ne znam, glupi nijemci prodali 16 milijuna .de domena i na tom dizu preko 100 milijuna dolara godisnje
<hrvoje> a mi smo pametni pa smo ih prodali ni 25 tisuca
<obrut> da su neke normalne cijene, uzeo bi i ja jos koju
<hrvoje> yep, puno ljudi sam cuo da je reklo istu stvar
<hrvoje> i puno ljudi je umjesto toga uzelo negdje nesto drugo i svake godine istrese pare za neku stranu domenu. Bilo bi zanimljivo kad bi se jednostavno moglo saznati koliko non-hr domena nasa raja ima u vlasnistvu
<hbogner> ja imam nekoliko .org .com i neda mi se placati 625 kuna za .hr iako bi radje da su .hr
<hrvoje> a to je razmisljanje nasih pametnih regulatora, jedna firma jedna domena jer sto bi firma npr imala 6 nekakvih online portala
<hrvoje> bolje bi bilo da ukinu i besplatne i naplatne, stave 10 eura i fajrunt :) al ak to dozivim past cu na dupe od cudjenja
<hrvoje> strane fizicke osobe i dalje ne mogu kupiti hr domenu cak i da hoce, because pravilnik
<hbogner> mogu ako su iz eu
<hbogner> Naplatnu .hr domenu mogu registrirati pravne osobe registrirane u RH (trgovačka društva, udruge, političke stranke i ostale organizacije s pravnom osobnošću), sve fizičke osobe s prebivalištem u RH, podružnice stranih tvrtki kao i pravne osobe sa poslovnim nastanom u EU uz uporabu VAT/OIB broja.
<hrvoje> da, a gdje su tu fizicke osobe u EU, npr jedan ceh? :)
<hbogner> ah, fizicke osobe, krivo sam te citao, moj bed
<hrvoje> sve 5 :D
<hrvoje> isto tak nema logike da carnet ima ista s tim (osim povijesno), kakve veze ima akademska istrazivacka mreza sa drzavnim upravljanjem nekim resursem
<hrvoje> mah, bolje ne mislit o tome :D :D :D
<jelly> baterija na linuxu 5h30
<jelly> dovoljno za otići na terasu iznad pla
<jelly> že i raditi
<hrvoje> nelose :) meni tak isto nekak drzi
<hrvoje> dobra pila, kak si zadovoljan gabaritima i tezinom? jel se grije?
<jelly> to je najlaksi 14" koji sam do sad imao
<jelly> ne grije se previse
<jelly> tipkovnica nije tko zna sto ali cu prezivit
<jelly> layout je ok, ali osjecaj i hod tipki se doima jeftino
<jelly> cak mi je X1 Carbon Gen2 imao bolje tipke (ali dosta gori layout)
<Mmike> obrut, vozim mazdu! Osh kupit i ti Mazdu? :)
<jelly> a toyotu
<jelly> hibrida
<obrut> Mmike: cx-5 imas ? kad se vracas u Zg ? :)
<Mmike> obrut, pocetkom 9tog
<Mmike> shto?
<obrut> rado bi napravio side-by-side usporedbu nekih stvari sa svojim autom... vizuelan sam tip :)
<jelly> pljusak i grmljavina
<obrut> cx-5 mi je u shortlisti
<obrut> pa mozemo na pivo :)
<Mmike> obrut, a kaj ti vozis?
<obrut> roomstera ... zanima me prakticnost i velicina prtljaznog prostora :)
<Mmike> mali prtljazni prostor (neznam kaki je roomster)
<Mmike> al' CX-5 ima znatno manje mjesta u gepeku nego mazda6 koju sam vozio prije
<Mmike> i nije bas da je auto za neke opake terene - makadam moze, al' neka blatara i to... cx-5 nije terenac nego wannabe suv :)
<Mmike> al' je super za vozit po cesti - puno mi je direktnija i upravljivija nego dodobasov volvo (iako je unutra izvedba neusporediva, na strani volva, iako mi je ruzan volvo pun kufer - al' ja i tak nisam neki esteta)
<obrut> ma svi su takvi
<obrut> treba kupit land cruiser :)
<Mmike> treba
<Mmike> frend tu ima ladu nivu :)
<Mmike> po kakvom se kamenju ta penje :)
<Mmike> al' zato i trosi 15litara u minuti dok stoji :D
<obrut> u ladu nivu ne stanu moji bicikli :)
<Mmike> obrut, stavi ih na krov :)
<Mmike> ili, ja imam onaj drzac za kuku, to mi je odlicna stvar
<hrvoje> krasan je taj cx-5, jel dizel? :)
<Mmike> je, dizlo
<Mmike> je, krasan je
<Mmike> al' next auto ce bit limuzina opet :)
<Mmike> fora je ovo, preglednija cesta, sve to, al... :) 
<hrvoje> ima frend cx5 takav, odlicna pila ... udoban, prostran
<hrvoje> jedino kaj svi ovi moderni jebu sa tim start/stop i gase se po semaforima
<Mmike> pa to je kul, meni bar
<Mmike> super brzo upali auto
<Mmike> a i mosh ugasit, ima gumb :)
<Mmike> meni jedini bed kaj ima malo mjesta u gepeku
<Mmike> i zadnja klupa nije bas nesh velika
<Mmike> e, i to kaj nemrem prozore spustit na daljinu, UBIJA ME
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-04
<jelly> obrut, vidio sam neke turiste sa nosačima za 4 bicikla, hoće li vam to biti dosta
<dodobas> jelly: auto nije auto a ko bicikl ne stane u auto ... :)
<dodobas> ovi koji voze bicikle na auutomobilu ili iza automibila su takvi peasanti :)
<obrut> dodobas ne bi ni ja mogo bolje to reci :P)
<obrut> ne znam kak mi je ovaj P pobjego
<obrut> trebo bi ja fotkat roomstera kad zena i ja idemo na godisnji :) ne bi covjek vjerovo sta ima sve unutra :) osim dva bicikla i kajaka :)
<dodobas> jel probo tko LVM RAID ... navodno u pozadini koristi mdraid ... pa bi kao trebalo biti "isto"
<jelly> ne koristi md osim ako je to neka novost u zadnjih 5-10 godina
<jelly> device-mapper ima svoje raid implementacije, i to koristi lvm kao d-m based 
<dodobas> naletio ... mogu probat pronac .. da kao od neke verzije na LVM mozes slozit raid5 jer se koristi mdraid subsytem
<jelly> onda su se možda prebacili, možda samo za raid5-6
<jelly> mirror, koji kolege iz $firme-majke koriste za migraciju sa storagea na drugi storage ponekad, koristi d-m
<jelly> lvm mirror jer
<dodobas> kao ... https://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man7/lvmraid.7.html
<jelly> jel'
<dodobas> hmm, kako su lvm i d-m povezani ? 
<jelly> lvm je 100% implementiran na d-m
<dodobas> ahaaaa :)
<jelly> može se reći da je lvm tanki API layer preko d-m koji reže blokove i radi sve korisno
<jelly> (probaj napisati dmsetup table na nekom LVM stroju)
<jelly> a jesu ga iskomplicirali sa ovim lvmraid(7)
<jelly> onda me ne čudi da su išli zakomplicirati još malo i napraviti stratis
<dodobas> :) na stratis sam naletio tu i tamo :)
<dodobas> al samo da ga spominju
<jelly> (stratis je zfs-like storage/snapshot isto iznad d-m, zauvijek u nekoj alpha kvaliteti)
<jelly> ibm da je bio pametan, mogao je open sourceati SVC kod prije 15 godina i pojesti to sve za doručak i naplaćivati održavanje
<jelly> (SVC je storage virtualizator, s jedne strane guraš diskove i glupi storage, s druge strane izlaze LUN-ovi sa snapshotima, mirrorima, transparentnom migracijom, raid level koji hoćeš, striping koji hoćeš, ssd cache...)
<jelly> sad ga je pojelo vrijeme, ali i dalje je izvrstan proizvod ako treba migrirati terabajte-petabajte legacy storagea s minimalnim downtimeom
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-05
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<dodobas> dakle ... kad pokusam kopirat datoteku s jednog diska na drugi ... server se reboota ... WTF, jel se ikome nesto slicno dogodilo, u kernel logu nema nista
<Mmike> prestani koristiti windowse
<dodobas> ne pomazes Mmike ... iako .. ovo je neka vritualka na hyper-v ... al storage je potpuna nepoznanica
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> lol :) pa fino ti velim :D
<dodobas> sad vise ne mogu ni do servera ... ah well :)
<jelly> dodobas, a u logu od virtualke?  Koji kernel?
<dodobas> jelly: ma nista
<dodobas> rekao je lik iz infrastrukture da je on vidio neke errore na hyper-v ... pa cek kao sutra istrazit
<jelly>    Procjena zaposlenika za VAS.
<jelly>    Zbog pandemije vam je poslana procjena zaposlenika. Izvršite sljedeće korake za pregled i potvrdu svoje ocjene.
<jelly>      1. Otvorite svoj preglednik na [1]https://migrate.godaddysites.com
<jelly>     2. Unesite svoju e-poštu, korisničko ime i lozinku na mjestu Osigurano.
<jelly> totally legit
<hrvoje> mudro, igra na strah/tastinu :)
<sillyslux> File not found (404 error) If you think what you're looking for should be here, please contact the site owner.
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-06
<dodobas> prvi dan u novom uredu ... tj. dediciranoj sobi u stanu :)
<Mmike> weeeee :)
<Mmike> fotke!
<dodobas> poslati cu na telegram
<obrut> nemoj sad tu neki telegram, daj i nama ostalima da vidimo :)
<dodobas> a na koji servis da uplodam video ? bez da se moram prijavljivat ?
<obrut> btw. jos jedan od razloga zasto bicikl treba ici u auto, a ne na krov :) evo zenin bicikl zakljucan na krovnom nosacu, izgubili kljuceve negdje jucer :)
<dodobas> ahahahah :)
<obrut> dodobas: nemas svoj web server na koji mozes uploadat stvari ? razocaran sam :)
<Mmike> obrut, kuka, iza, ne krov :)
<Mmike> dodobas, moze telegram, moze :0
<dodobas> hmm, imam ... al onda zaboravim ocistit junk ...
<dodobas> pa jos video ... kako enkodirati da se moze otvorit na link , a ne da downloadat ... ne zelim to radit , daj mi neki servis :)
<Mmike> hohoooo, fino dodobas 
<Mmike> koji su to monitori?
<dodobas> Dell U2715H
<dodobas> obrut: https://streamable.com/huifrb
<dodobas> nema ni 5 kvadrata ... al bit ce ok :)
<obrut> ma skroz ok, bitno da imas pogled kroz prozor dok radis :)
<obrut> ovo na stolu izmedju monitora je neka mixeta ili sta ? :)
<dodobas> eksterna zvucna kartica, al u teoriji kako ima 6 ulaza i izlaze za zvucnike/slusalice ... mogao bi mikast izmedju kanala 
<obrut> aha.. koja kartica (malo mi je prevelilo izgledalo za to :) )... ja imam e-mu 0404, ali je dosta manja
<obrut> iako, svi to zovemo kartica, a nije bas kartica, vise je skatula :)
<dodobas> Yamaha ag-06
<dodobas> e-mu 0404
<dodobas> hehe, fokus na krivom prozoru :)
<obrut> s tim da je moj e-mu externi jel, postoji i interna verzija u obliku kartice
<obrut> ovako nesto https://www.amazon.com/0404-USB2-0-Audio-MIDI-Interface/dp/B000IXNE3E
<dodobas> hmm da
<dodobas> ja moram za ovu zvucnu imat eksterno napajanje, jer ako ide samo preko usb-a onda se tu i tamo 'prekine zvuk' ... vjeorjatno neki preagresivni usb-powersave
<obrut> ja isto imam externo napajanje
<obrut> usb je samo za signalizaciju :)
<dodobas> ono sto nisam probao ... a mogao bih je ... externo napajanje povuc iz USBHub-a monitora
<hrvoje> pfff, ured i po! :)
<hrvoje> za razliku od vecine firmi, imas zidove
<obrut> hehe :)
<hrvoje> vjerojatno ce se i ti zlocinacki openspace trendovi mijenjati
<dodobas> openspace je najbolja vrsta prostora za siriti viruse i bakterije :)
<dodobas> hrvoje: al ne brini ti ... stavit ce pleksiglas i tako 'zatvorit' prostor a opet ce izlgedat kao open-space :)
<dodobas> nego ... onaj problem rebootanja vritualke na HyperV kad kopiram datoteku ... navodno vise nije bilo slobodnog prostora na tom LUNu pa kao zbog toga ... pitao za malo više informacija pa čekam ...
<hrvoje> dodobas: nekako mi se cini da ce morati u temeljitiji redizajn, sve njih je strah one magicne rijeci liability
<jelly> dodobas, vmware pauzira VM kad nestane diska na backendu i čeka, ako nemaš pristup hipervizoru ne znaš šta je
<jelly> reboot mi se čini čak ljepši
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-07
<dodobas> jelly: ono sto je malo cudno ... kad sam isao s `dd` kao testirat jel mogu ista zapisat na te diskove ... 4gb se normalno zapisalo, samo kad sam kopirao u taj određeni folder, virtualka se rebootala
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-08
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro...
<Vlado9A> pospanci :)
<dodobas> puntar
